# SACRAMENTO PICNIC



## bub916

*GO TO LAST PAGES....*


----------



## EL RAIDER

I'm in


----------



## ANTDOGG

stockton is in :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

I'm in


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

:biggrin: JUST ROLLIN IS IN FOR SURE


----------



## bub916

:biggrin: :thumbsup: I really think we can get a great turnout,just got to stick with it. :yes:


----------



## G Style

SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## flatlands707

flatlans cc is in just say when


----------



## exotic rider

THEN IT'S ON! BUB WE'LL BE GETTING IT TOGETHER SOON..... HIT ME UP IF ANYONE WANTS TO GET IN LET ME OR BUB KNOW. I'M GOING TO START LOOKING FOR A SPOT. WOULD LIKE TO GET PRIVATE PROPERTY SO THE COPS CAN'T FUCK WITH US. ANYONE KNOW OF A GOOD SPOT LET ME KNOW AND I'LL CHECK ON IT...... SAC-TOWN THE MACK-TOWN! REP YOUR CITY TO THE FULLEST! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

A HOP HUH?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 19 2007, 09:29 AM~9483990
> *THEN IT'S ON! BUB WE'LL BE GETTING IT TOGETHER SOON..... HIT ME UP IF ANYONE WANTS TO GET IN LET ME OR BUB KNOW. I'M GOING TO START LOOKING FOR A SPOT. WOULD LIKE TO GET PRIVATE PROPERTY SO THE COPS CAN'T FUCK WITH US. ANYONE KNOW OF A GOOD SPOT LET ME KNOW AND I'LL CHECK ON IT...... SAC-TOWN THE MACK-TOWN!  REP YOUR CITY TO THE FULLEST! uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 19 2007, 09:38 AM~9484031
> *A HOP HUH?
> *


 :dunno: maybe,im try'n to kick back at the park! enjoy the day,maybe see a hop,then hit the blvd :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty

84cutty is down


----------



## singlegate

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 11:39 AM~9484368
> *:dunno: maybe,im try'n to kick back at the park! enjoy the day,maybe see a hop,then hit the blvd :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talking bout homie FEARNONE is down sounds like fun


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Dec 19 2007, 08:02 PM~9488755
> *thats what im talking bout homie FEARNONE is down sounds like fun
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
AN IM SURE SOME SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin: LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.


----------



## mbasquez

Compadres bomb club will be there..................


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM~9489223
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> AN IM SURE SOME SOLO RIDERS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> :biggrin: LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
> *


----------



## bigg ed dogg

rollerz only sac will be there


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM~9489223
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> AN IM SURE SOME SOLO RIDERS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> :biggrin: LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
> *


----------



## ANTDOGG

LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia

WERE DOWN FOR THE CAUSE, AND MY CLUB "MI FAMILIA". LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP WITH SOME SPONSORSHIP.YOU CAN CONTACT ME AT MY SHOP, AND ASK FOR HENRY


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM~9489223
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> list keeps growing :biggrin:
> AN IM SURE SOME SOLO RIDERS
> :biggrin: LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
> *


----------



## rolnr63

I'M IN LET ME KNOW E-MAIL [email protected] OR P.M.
I"LL LET MY CLUB KNOW
THANKS BIG DAVE


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM~9489223
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> AN IM SURE SOME SOLO RIDERS
> list keeps getting bigger
> :biggrin: LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

this picnic looks like it has the potential to be big,lets make it happen for sure.where exactlay ya'll think we should throw it.i was even thinking about discovery park,but i think this time of year its a lake :dunno: proablay should figure in a date an rain date.maybe sun jan/6then if rain the next weekend,everyone bring something/i just would like to see this a success :yes: 
also would like to see some hoppers out :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM~9489223
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS C.C. :cheesy:
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

i'm down ask the pastor on power inn and florin big parking lot. he mention before we can have a hop and kick back. just a thought.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM~9489223
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> AN IM SURE SOME SOLO RIDERS
> :biggrin: LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 20 2007, 10:35 PM~9498669
> *i'm down ask the pastor on power inn and florin big parking lot. he mention before we can have a hop and kick back. just a thought.
> *


good idea,but im sure we can get a way better turnout on a sunday.they do have church on sunday  that does sound like a great spot/no police try'n to bug, plus can get a hop! just want to make this happen :thumbsup: where ever we do it.


----------



## -NO NAME-

I'll put the word out up here see who can roll down and make it.  Sounds like a plan to me personally. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Im down. Just be sure we dont do it at miller park. Try williamland. 

The last time i tried to help do this, the cops busted up miller park, and wrote everyone tickets, then on top of that you had the gay ass donks out there doing donuts. they said we needed a permit for so many vehicles. 

If you guys see a donk, tell them the picnics at faces. :uh: 

ANTI DONKAGE. :uh: :uh:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2007, 11:35 PM~9499063
> *Im down. Just be sure we dont do it at miller park. Try williamland.
> 
> The last time i tried to help do this, the cops busted up miller park, and wrote everyone tickets, then on top of that you had the gay ass donks out there doing donuts. they said we needed a permit for so many vehicles.
> 
> If you guys see a donk, tell them the picnics at faces. :uh:
> 
> ANTI DONKAGE. :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for folks that dont know,faces is a gay bar.


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
LIST IS GROWING


----------



## bub916

> Im down. Just be sure we dont do it at miller park. Try williamland.
> 
> The last time i tried to help do this, the cops busted up miller park, and wrote everyone tickets, then on top of that you had the gay ass donks out there doing donuts. they said we needed a permit for so many vehicles.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: thats why its good to get input
> 
> so williamland/maybe the church on powerinn&florin


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM~9489223
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> AN IM SURE SOME SOLO RIDERS
> :biggrin: LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
> *


*Let's know us know when !! *
*<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'><span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>UNTOUCHABLES</span>*</span>
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 20 2007, 07:02 PM~9495996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WERE DOWN FOR THE CAUSE, AND MY CLUB "MI FAMILIA". LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP WITH SOME SPONSORSHIP.YOU CAN CONTACT ME AT MY SHOP, AND ASK FOR HENRY
> *


sweet heres your hop sponsor :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

ISLANDERS C.C. will be in the house doing it ISLAND STYLE.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 21 2007, 08:12 AM~9500587
> *sweet heres your hop sponsor :biggrin:
> *



thats hella kool henry's

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
LIST IS GROWING :cheesy:


----------



## NellyNell

*Hell Yah!! Bay Area Bosses are always Willing,Able and ready to LowRide!!!*


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Dec 21 2007, 10:54 AM~9501199
> *Hell Yah!! Bay Area Bosses are always Willing,Able and ready to LowRide!!!
> *


We might have to take daily drivers as some of us are going to be getting ready for next season .....


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 21 2007, 10:59 AM~9501238
> *We might have to take daily drivers as some of us are going to be getting ready for next season .....
> *


  locs....you have to bring out HENNESSY out!!!!


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
LIST IS GROWING :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 21 2007, 11:02 AM~9501260
> * locs....you have to bring out HENNESSY out!!!!
> *


I'll try but starting this weekend it is getting new things done ..... and going to keep getting news things for a few months .... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 21 2007, 10:21 AM~9501397
> *I'll try but starting this weekend it is getting new things done ..... and going to keep getting news things for a few months ....  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67

YOU NEED SOME KINDA STYLE OUT THERE SO I GUESS WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!








LET US KNOW ABOUT THE 4 SURE DATE!!


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST. :0 LIST JUST AINT GOING TO STOP!
LIST IS GROWING


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## bub916

:biggrin: and a happy new year!this picnic should kick the new year off right. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I SHOULD GET SMILEY A NEW BEANIE FOR CHRISTMAS. :uh:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 21 2007, 04:41 PM~9504127
> *I SHOULD GET SMILEY A NEW BEANIE FOR CHRISTMAS. :uh:
> *


dammmmmmmm 916


----------



## Manuel

wheres latin lust from stockton i'll give him a call.


----------



## ICEE*63

You no LO*LYSTICS is always down to ride uffin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

Add INSPIRATIONS CC to the list


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

uffin:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST. LIST JUST AINT GOING TO STOP!
LIST IS GROWING :cheesy:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Dec 21 2007, 09:54 AM~9501199
> *Hell Yah!! Bay Area Bosses are always Willing,Able and ready to LowRide!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 21 2007, 11:25 PM~9506780
> *:scrutinize:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL HOPE TOO SEE YA OUT THERE :thumbsup: :yes: 

A WITH EVERY CLUB AN NAME PUT ON THAT LIST,I GET MORE  ANXIOUS,FOR THAT DAY TO COME.TO SEE ALL THESE RIDERS OUT.SHOULD BE A FUN DAY/NIGHT.


----------



## dropped81

whats the date though


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 21 2007, 11:56 PM~9506984
> *whats the date though
> *


it's not locked in 100% yet but try'n on the 6th/jan/sunday if the wheathers bad will try the next sunday.  know one do the raindance anytime soon :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 22 2007, 12:01 AM~9507010
> *it's not locked in 100% yet but try'n on the 6th/jan/sunday if the wheathers bad will try the next sunday.  know one do the raindance anytime soon :biggrin:
> *


sounds good bro cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Manual I picked up some more goodies for the lincoln, you might want to keep it for awhile...

I might need something to hop against before i start hitting the boulevard in march!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 22 2007, 09:37 AM~9508231
> *Manual I picked up some more goodies for the lincoln, you might want to keep it for awhile...
> 
> I might need something to hop against before i start hitting the boulevard in march!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 wat it do  :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 22 2007, 09:37 AM~9508231
> *Manual I picked up some more goodies for the lincoln, you might want to keep it for awhile...
> 
> I might need something to hop against before i start hitting the boulevard in march!!! :biggrin:
> *


DON'T BE A BITCH! HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 22 2007, 09:37 AM~9508231
> *Manual I picked up some more goodies for the lincoln, you might want to keep it for awhile...
> 
> I might need something to hop against before i start hitting the boulevard in march!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey homie you calling me out. i'm not like most people and don't hit thier own switch i will eat you alive.lol.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

sounds good, too bad our rides are all down getting upgrades


----------



## Twotonz

so when is this?


----------



## bub916

SUNDAY/JAN/6TH unless its bad wheather!will have it the next sunday  :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

cool...ill make a note of it in my calendar


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST. LIST JUST AINT GOING TO STOP!
LIST IS GROWING


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 22 2007, 10:08 PM~9511956
> *cool...ill make a note of it in my calendar
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty

cant wait lets do this a good way to start off the new year :biggrin: u know 84cutty is always down


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ

AZTECAS WILL B THIERE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ten_Bucks

Would it be OK if I can come to this event with one of my neighbors? He's got a '67 Caprice thats a work in progress but its his daily driver. BTW, this is my first post on this site.

Scott


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Ten_Bucks_@Dec 22 2007, 11:39 PM~9512479
> *Would it be OK if I can come to this event with one of my neighbors? He's got a '67 Caprice thats a work in progress but its his daily driver. BTW, this is my first post on this site.
> 
> Scott
> *


 THIS IS OPEN TO WHO EVER WANTS TO COME!EXCEPT HYPHYASS FOOLS,SWING'N DOUNUTS,DOORS OPEN YA KNOW :biggrin: THERES A TIME AN PLACE FOR THAT,BUT NOT AT THIS PINIC. YOU GUYS COME THRU BRING THAT 67 OUT HAVE A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST. 
LIST IS GROWING 
LIST JUST AINT GOING TO STOP! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Dec 22 2007, 11:32 PM~9512434
> *AZTECAS WILL B THIERE !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 22 2007, 01:25 PM~9509054
> *hey homie you calling me out.  i'm not like most people and don't hit thier own switch i will eat you alive.lol.
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO HIT THE SWITCH. I KNOW ILL BE GOING THROUGH SOME MOTORS BEFORE NEXT SUMMER THOUGH. :uh: 



ILL BE THERE SOMEDAY


----------



## sireluzion916

So Jan. 6th at william land park??? Or is there another location????


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64

IMAGINATIONS WILL BE THERE LET US KNOW A DATE...


----------



## Ten_Bucks

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2007, 01:08 AM~9512633
> *THIS IS OPEN TO WHO EVER WANTS TO COME!EXCEPT HYPHYASS FOOLS,SWING'N DOUNUTS,DOORS OPEN YA KNOW :biggrin: THERES A TIME AN PLACE FOR THAT,BUT NOT AT THIS PINIC.  YOU GUYS COME THRU BRING THAT 67 OUT HAVE A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:
> *


OK, cool. Thanks a bunch. I'll let my neighbor know about this and I'll get back to you on it. Is there anything that you want us to bring besides the '67?

Scott


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 23 2007, 09:20 AM~9513800
> *So Jan. 6th at william land park???  Or is there another location????
> *


so far thats the spot,but it could change if we could find another spot that may be better :dunno: thats why i've been try'n to get input! i just want to make this a succes


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Dec 23 2007, 09:32 AM~9513858
> * IMAGINATIONS WILL BE  THERE LET US KNOW A DATE...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST. 
LIST IS GROWING 
LIST JUST AINT GOING TO STOP! :biggrin: SO FAR I COUNT/22 CLUBS AN A FEW SOLO


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Ten_Bucks_@Dec 23 2007, 10:07 AM~9514086
> *OK, cool. Thanks a bunch. I'll let my neighbor know about this and I'll get back to you on it. Is there anything that you want us to bring besides the '67?
> 
> Scott
> *



whell what i was thinking is that every one could bring there own stuff.it would still be one big picnic :biggrin: :dunno: if anyones got input please tell?


----------



## Ten_Bucks

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2007, 11:39 AM~9514262
> *whell what i was thinking is that every one could bring there own stuff.it would still be one big picnic :biggrin:  :dunno: if anyones got input please tell?
> *


OK, sounds good to me.

Scott


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2007, 11:28 AM~9514214
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
> LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
> LIST IS GROWING
> LIST JUST AINT GOING TO STOP!          :biggrin: SO FAR I COUNT/22 CLUBS AN A FEW SOLO
> *



so whos hoppin???


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 23 2007, 02:20 PM~9515634
> *so whos hoppin???
> *


 :dunno: but im going to talk to the pastuer of a local church tonight. on haveing it there,so people can hop with out worries of the police!will see what happen's hope it's good news. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2007, 03:46 PM~9515833
> *:dunno:    but im going to talk to the pastuer of a local church tonight. on haveing it there,so people can hop with out worries of the police!will see what happen's hope it's good news. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style




----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2007, 11:39 AM~9514262
> *whell what i was thinking is that every one could bring there own stuff.it would still be one big picnic :biggrin:  :dunno: if anyones got input please tell?
> *



sounds good to me, what time???????


----------



## calbombas

CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB SANTA CLARA CA. WILL BE THERE .
SHOW OF HANDS ON THE BOMB SALDADOS . START THE NEW YEAR MOBBING THE AMERICAN GANGSTER MOBILES SHAAAA....
GEORGE 
CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB
REPRESENTING


----------



## calbombas

CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB SANTA CLARA CA. WILL BE THERE .
SHOW OF HANDS ON THE BOMB SALDADOS . START THE NEW YEAR MOBBING THE AMERICAN GANGSTER MOBILES SHAAAA....
GEORGE 
CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB
REPRESENTING


----------



## calbombas

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Dec 23 2007, 09:35 PM~9517950
> *CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB SANTA CLARA CA. WILL BE THERE .
> SHOW OF HANDS ON THE BOMB SALDADOS . START THE NEW YEAR MOBBING THE AMERICAN GANGSTER MOBILES SHAAAA....
> GEORGE
> CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB
> REPRESENTING
> *


----------



## calbombas

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 23 2007, 03:20 PM~9515634
> *so whos hoppin???
> *


CLASSIC IMAGE SANTA CLARA SHOWING SUPPORT


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Dec 23 2007, 08:34 PM~9517946
> *CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB SANTA CLARA CA. WILL BE THERE .
> SHOW OF HANDS ON THE BOMB SALDADOS . START THE NEW YEAR MOBBING THE AMERICAN GANGSTER MOBILES SHAAAA....
> GEORGE
> CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB
> REPRESENTING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST. 
LIST IS GROWING 
LIST JUST AINT GOING TO STOP! :0


----------



## CE 707

count me in


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2007, 08:49 PM~9518042
> *count me in
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

so whos hoppin??? 
the hop gonna be just street shit!who ever wants to hop or nose up! no organized hop. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 23 2007, 03:20 PM~9515634
> *so whos hoppin???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2007, 09:55 PM~9518079
> *so whos hoppin???
> the hop gonna be just street shit!who ever wants to hop or nose up! no organized hop. :biggrin:
> *


on the street? :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

IMPALAS SACRAMENTO WILL BE THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

:0


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 23 2007, 09:00 PM~9518109
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

IMPALAS SACRAMENTO WILL BE THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2007, 09:55 PM~9518079
> *so whos hoppin???
> the hop gonna be just street shit!who ever wants to hop or nose up! no organized hop. :biggrin:
> *


I'll be one


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Dec 23 2007, 09:08 PM~9518149
> *IMPALAS SACRAMENTO WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

is there a date yet?


----------



## bub916

:0


> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2007, 09:10 PM~9518159
> *I'll be one
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

STREET RIDERZ will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST. 
LIST IS GROWING 
LIST JUST AINT GOING TO STOP! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2007, 09:12 PM~9518166
> *is there a date yet?
> *


the 6th bro


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

So is the 6th of Jan 2008 For Sure?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Dec 23 2007, 11:16 PM~9518763
> *So is the 6th of Jan 2008 For Sure?
> *


unless wheather's bad,will try for the following weekend


----------



## flatlands707

so is there a location set??? :0


----------



## CHELADAS75

we have a club meeting that day,, or else we would shoot out there. maybe next time fellas.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Dec 24 2007, 12:41 AM~9519152
> *we have a club meeting that day,, or else we would shoot out there. maybe next time fellas.
> *


that suck's!


----------



## 1967IMPALA

Any location yet.........


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by flatlands707_@Dec 23 2007, 11:50 PM~9518954
> *so is there a location set??? :0
> *


it's more then likely gonna be at williamland park :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS
LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST. 
LIST IS GROWING 
LIST JUST AINT GOING TO STOP! :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

dammmm bub look what u started. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i vote you for president smileys retired row row.lol


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 24 2007, 06:54 AM~9519947
> *dammmm bub look what u started. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i vote you for president smileys retired row row.lol
> *


 :roflmao: naw we all just have that passion!the passion of lowride'n :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

all bring the chipper if it dont break in long beach :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 24 2007, 11:38 AM~9521618
> *all bring the chipper if it dont break in long beach :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

whats up james


----------



## Psta




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 24 2007, 01:49 PM~9522092
> *
> *


so does this mean will meet up with you out there bro :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 24 2007, 12:49 PM~9522092
> *
> *


 :biggrin: so is INDIVIDUALS gonna be there?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 24 2007, 01:59 PM~9522185
> *:biggrin: so is INDIVIDUALS gonna be there?
> *


I think so


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2007, 10:12 PM~9518166
> *is there a date yet?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

SUNDAY,JAN 6TH UNLESS BAD WEATHER WILL DO IT THE NEXT WEEKEND :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 24 2007, 02:06 PM~9522216
> *SUNDAY,JAN 6TH UNLESS BAD WEATHER WILL DO IT THE NEXT WEEKEND :thumbsup:
> *


sounds good to me


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS 

LET'S KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST :biggrin:


----------



## pepecaddy

i will be attending representing the bay area


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 24 2007, 02:59 PM~9522185
> *:biggrin: so is INDIVIDUALS gonna be there?
> *


INDIVIDUALS- SAN JOSE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 24 2007, 03:34 PM~9522717
> *INDIVIDUALS- SAN JOSE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS 

LET'S KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by pepecaddy_@Dec 24 2007, 02:01 PM~9522528
> *i will be attending representing  the bay area
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 18 2007, 01:52 PM~9477737
> *I'm in
> *



count us in... we will be there supportin :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 24 2007, 06:23 PM~9524085
> *count us in...  we will be there supportin :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: 
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS 

LET'S KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916

OKAY SO WE KNOW EVERYONES DOWN, BUT IF THIS I GONNA BE A PICNIC, ARE WE ALL GOING IN ON FOOD AND BARBEQUES OR HOW BIG YOU WANNA MAKE THIS. OR IS IT JUST KIND OF WHOEVER WANTS TO BARBEQUE BRING THEIR SHIT. BECAUSE IF SOMEONE WANTS TO GO IN ON MEAT IM DOWN.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 25 2007, 12:39 AM~9526363
> *OKAY SO WE KNOW EVERYONES DOWN, BUT IF THIS I GONNA BE A PICNIC, ARE WE ALL GOING IN ON FOOD AND BARBEQUES OR HOW BIG YOU WANNA MAKE THIS. OR IS IT JUST KIND OF WHOEVER WANTS TO BARBEQUE BRING THEIR SHIT.  BECAUSE IF SOMEONE WANTS TO GO IN ON MEAT IM DOWN.
> *


 JUST KIND OF WHOEVER WANTS TO BARBEQUE BRING THEIR SHIT. :biggrin: think it makes thangs a little less completcated.


----------



## rollinbajito

sweet! i down to cruise down there


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 25 2007, 07:02 AM~9526709
> *JUST KIND OF WHOEVER WANTS TO BARBEQUE BRING THEIR SHIT.   :biggrin: think it makes thangs a little less completcated.
> *



yeah im bringing my happy meal..


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 25 2007, 09:32 AM~9526989
> *yeah im brining my happy meal..
> *


THATS IT? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Letsnosemup

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 25 2007, 10:38 AM~9527282
> *THATS IT? :uh: :biggrin:
> *


 THE BIG S STYLISTICS SAC CHAPT. WILL ATTEND!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 25 2007, 08:31 AM~9526981
> *sweet!  i down to cruise down there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Letsnosemup_@Dec 25 2007, 11:00 AM~9527850
> *THE BIG S STYLISTICS SAC CHAPT. WILL ATTEND!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: 
STYLISTICS
AN IM SURE SOMEMORE SOLO RIDERS


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 25 2007, 09:38 AM~9527282
> *THATS IT? :uh: :biggrin:
> *


no ur lady 2 lol.call me homie


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 25 2007, 01:52 PM~9528543
> *no ur lady 2 lol.call me  homie
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: alright man. i just got home i feel like a fuckin pig. im goin to bed. ill get at you manana..


----------



## Ants-sixty-4

DESTINATION will be there. Jo Jo says let him know and he will provide some music - killer oldies and old school. also just throwin this out there but maybe we can throw off the cops by havin it at tahoe park, or elk grove park allows open containers. just a suggestion homie.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Ants-sixty-4_@Dec 25 2007, 06:28 PM~9530516
> *DESTINATION will be there.  Jo Jo says let him know and he will provide some music - killer oldies and old school. also just throwin this out there but maybe we can throw off the cops by havin it at tahoe park, or elk grove park allows open containers. just a suggestion homie.
> *


maybe :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: 
27 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2007, 01:41 PM~9477654
> *I was thinking we should all come together an throw a big picnic,i was thinking early to mid january when ever we can get good wheather :biggrin: lets make this happen,input would be nice thinking maybe a hop,atleast get some street hoppers out,make the newyear a good one.william land/miller   it would be nice to see clubs from everywhere  :biggrin: once again lets make this happen :thumbsup:
> *



Hmmmm...... Sounds good!! I'll have to spread the word...Thanks for da heads up.. Hit me back.... Peace...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Dec 26 2007, 12:06 AM~9532896
> *Hmmmm...... Sounds good!! I'll have to spread the word...Thanks for da heads up.. Hit me back.... Peace...
> *


 :thumbsup: so count ya in  cool,ya still rep'n devotion


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 20 2007, 11:34 PM~9499059
> *I'll put the word out up here see who can roll down and make it.  Sounds like a plan to me personally. :thumbsup:
> *


 SOMEBODY TOLD ME OF A 78 /79 MONTE OUT YOUR WAY HITT'N BACK BUMPER :dunno:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 01:08 AM~9533067
> *SOMEBODY TOLD ME OF A 78 /79 MONTE OUT YOUR WAY HITT'N BACK BUMPER :dunno:
> *


yeah thats my monte. :biggrin: noseup or shut up.lol. and hit your own switch


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 26 2007, 08:02 AM~9533357
> *yeah thats my monte. :biggrin: noseup or shut up.lol. and hit your own switch
> *


 :0


----------



## bub916

OK HERE'S THE PLAN MILLER/OR TAHOE PARK! i went to permint office today,william land cost alot more.100 bucks for 3 tables an two bbq on oneway freeport side. :angry: an geuss even if wanted to do that its a special event area an they cant do nothing till the 7th. :uh: MILLER only 60 bucks 14 tables 2 big bbq's an 3 small ones :biggrin: TAHOE's cool got alot of tables an few bbq but there houses next too where will be,possible bitching dont want know problems,an dont seem like theres that much parking  Im thinking miller might be the spot  

this permit's gonna be in my name so please( NO )ALCOHOL,DRUGS,COLORS,OR ANY HYPHY SHIT PLEASE,THIS IS GONNA BE A FAMILY SAFE EVENT!LETS JUST HAVE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 24 2007, 02:34 PM~9522717
> *INDIVIDUALS- SAN JOSE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE.
> *


Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Dec 26 2007, 02:12 PM~9535624
> *Yes sir :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 02:47 PM~9535458
> *OK HERE'S THE PLAN MILLER/OR TAHOE PARK! i went to permint office today,william land cost alot more.100 bucks for 3 tables an two bbq on oneway freeport side. :angry: an geuss even if wanted to do that its a special event area an they cant do nothing till the 7th. :uh:  MILLER only 60 bucks 14 tables 2 big bbq's an 3 small ones  plus thats at end of park,thinking cars could pull in the circle  an do there thing with hopping :biggrin: TAHOE's cool got alot of tables an few bbq but there houses next too where will be,possible bitching dont want know problems,an dont seem like theres that much parking   Im thinking miller might be the spot
> 
> this permit's gonna be in my name so please( NO )ALCOHOL,DRUGS,COLORS,OR ANY HYPHY SHIT PLEASE,THIS IS GONNA BE A FAMILY SAFE EVENT!LETS JUST HAVE FUN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 02:47 PM~9535458
> *OK HERE'S THE PLAN MILLER/OR TAHOE PARK! i went to permint office today,william land cost alot more.100 bucks for 3 tables an two bbq on oneway freeport side. :angry: an geuss even if wanted to do that its a special event area an they cant do nothing till the 7th. :uh:  MILLER only 60 bucks 14 tables 2 big bbq's an 3 small ones  plus thats at end of park,thinking cars could pull in the circle  an do there thing with hopping :biggrin: TAHOE's cool got alot of tables an few bbq but there houses next too where will be,possible bitching dont want know problems,an dont seem like theres that much parking   Im thinking miller might be the spot
> 
> this permit's gonna be in my name so please( NO )ALCOHOL,DRUGS,COLORS,OR ANY HYPHY SHIT PLEASE,THIS IS GONNA BE A FAMILY SAFE EVENT!LETS JUST HAVE FUN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never been there looks like a good park ,nice map
shit i'll throw in $10.00 on the fees

who else wants to throw in????? :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Dec 26 2007, 02:26 PM~9535710
> *never been there looks like a good park ,nice map
> shit i'll throw in $10.00 on the fees
> 
> who else wants to throw in????? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 02:13 PM~9535627
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Looks like its going to be a good turn out the cops will come, but as long as we have a permit we are GOOD! Make sure we have a permit for enough people or the moment we are 1 person over our limit they can try to shut us down, if you can try to get the hop put on the permit so the cop cant mess with us on this either. Showtime 916 knows more detail on what the permit should have to keep the cops off our backs. THANKS for putting this all together I love it when all the lowriders are out doing their thing, we should all get together more!  :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

I GOT $10 ON IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac Rida

I got 10 on it!


----------



## exotic rider

THAT'S $30 RIGHT THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Dec 26 2007, 03:26 PM~9535710
> *never been there looks like a good park ,nice map
> shit i'll throw in $10.00 on the fees
> 
> who else wants to throw in????? :biggrin:
> *



me 2 who do i give it 2?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 26 2007, 02:37 PM~9535796
> *THAT'S $30 RIGHT THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 26 2007, 02:38 PM~9535809
> *me 2 who do i give it 2?
> *


 :thumbsup: me or exotic rider


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :cheesy: 
28 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 03:48 PM~9535929
> *:thumbsup: me or exotic rider
> *



u need it before or da day of da picnic?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 26 2007, 02:53 PM~9535977
> *u need  it before or da day of da picnic?
> *


day of picnic,will work just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 03:58 PM~9536024
> *day of picnic,will work just fine :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 26 2007, 08:02 AM~9533357
> *yeah thats my monte. :biggrin: noseup or shut up.lol. and hit your own switch
> *


 :0 
single double??


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 26 2007, 03:11 PM~9536169
> *:0
> single double??
> *


*2 wat it do :cheesy: jan/6th


----------



## rolnr63

can u post up or pm some info so i can send a check thanks ,BIG DAVE


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Dec 26 2007, 04:43 PM~9536760
> *can u post up or pm some info so i can send a check thanks ,BIG DAVE
> *


if you want i can just get it, when you come to the picnic :thumbsup: thanks everyone thats going in on the permit :biggrin: hope to see everyone out there an haveing a good time


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Dec 26 2007, 03:34 PM~9535770
> *Looks like its going to be a good turn out the cops will come, but as long as we have a permit we are GOOD! Make sure we have a permit for enough people or the moment we are 1 person over our limit they can try to shut us down, if you can try to get the hop put on the permit so the cop cant mess with us on this either. Showtime 916 knows more detail on what the permit should have to keep the cops off our backs. THANKS for putting this all together I love it when all the lowriders are out doing their thing, we should all get together more!   :biggrin:
> *


the cops patrol that park like its a city street so im pretty sure they wont let a hop happen.


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 02:08 AM~9533067
> *SOMEBODY TOLD ME OF A 78 /79 MONTE OUT YOUR WAY HITT'N BACK BUMPER :dunno:
> *


Lenny did! HA HA! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 26 2007, 04:11 PM~9536169
> *:0
> single double??
> *


Single, bro.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 26 2007, 05:12 PM~9537009
> *the cops patrol that park like its a city street so im pretty sure they wont let a hop happen.
> *


thats why i said street shit :biggrin: but if people so happen to hop thats on them.it's the middle of the winter i dont see that many police being around,if they are so what,its a picnic an we have permits.


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 26 2007, 06:15 PM~9537037
> *Lenny did! HA HA!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


There's another one from up here that Lenny didn't see that day, '79 as well. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 26 2007, 05:15 PM~9537037
> *Lenny did! HA HA!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


naw he didn't but was told he got served :0 come to sac wanna see something


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9537113
> *naw he didn't but was told he got served :0 come to sac wanna see something
> *


I just sent him a text message about it and he called me back. I invited him and he said he'll make it. I told him what you said about Lenny getting served and he said "By who?" ha ha. It's a work in progress, but he just does it for the fun of it.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 06:21 PM~9537093
> *thats why i said street shit :biggrin:  but if people so happen to hop thats on them.it's the middle of the winter i dont see that many police being around,if they are so what,its a picnic an we have permits.
> *


I was up there like 3 years ago at new years and the cops busted peps for hopping in the park, but its all good.


----------



## hotspot_65

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 26 2007, 06:19 PM~9537076
> *Single, bro.
> *


street machine,single gate. out to play!


----------



## Manuel

i'm on the phone with the prez of socios nacho he's got 10 on it . and i got 10 on it just make sure the cops don't shut it down.it would be a shame if were there only 1hr.


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Dec 26 2007, 06:50 PM~9537321
> *street machine,single gate. out to play!
> *


That sounds like el Huero Loco to me! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 26 2007, 07:05 PM~9537439
> *i'm on the phone with the prez of socios nacho he's got 10 on it . and i got 10 on it just make sure the cops don't shut it down.it would be a shame if were there only 1hr.
> *


Hmm, I thought it was Gabe for some reason.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Dec 26 2007, 03:12 PM~9535624
> *Yes sir :biggrin:
> *


get at me fam so we can meet up before


----------



## BackBumper559

ROLLERZ ONLY CC





BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 26 2007, 07:09 PM~9537918
> *
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 26 2007, 05:33 PM~9537175
> *I was up there like 3 years ago at new years and the cops busted peps for hopping in the park, but its all good.
> *


that's why im stressing it's street shit :biggrin: hop if ya wont  just want to have a nice time!


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
28 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING


----------



## calbombas

THIS IS GEORGE WITH THE 64 PONTIAC CONVERT .AND THE BLACK BOMB FROM SANTA CLAR. I NEED SMILEY TO CALL ME OR EMAIL ME I LOST HIS # EMAIL ME AT [email protected]. I NEED SOME INFO ON EVENT.......

THANKS GEORGE


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Dec 26 2007, 07:24 PM~9537986
> *THIS IS GEORGE WITH THE 64 PONTIAC CONVERT .AND THE BLACK BOMB FROM SANTA CLAR. I NEED SMILEY TO CALL ME OR EMAIL ME I LOST HIS # EMAIL ME AT [email protected]. I NEED SOME INFO ON EVENT.......
> 
> THANKS  GEORGE
> *


i'll let him know  what ya need to know?smiley doesn't know much about this event.matter fact dont think he's even gonna be able to attend


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 26 2007, 06:05 PM~9537439
> *i'm on the phone with the prez of socios nacho he's got 10 on it . and i got 10 on it just make sure the cops don't shut it down.it would be a shame if were there only 1hr.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pepecaddy

LOW VINTAGE WILL BE THERE


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
29 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by pepecaddy_@Dec 26 2007, 08:04 PM~9538321
> *LOW VINTAGE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

RAIDER NATION WILL BE KICKIN IT WITCHA.

ITS ON.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 26 2007, 06:13 PM~9537515
> *Hmm, I thought it was Gabe for some reason.
> *


tell nacho he's the only one rolling from socios in sac. so he said to call him mr prez.gabe is the summer prez and nacho is the all year ryder. die hard nacho.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 26 2007, 08:45 PM~9538705
> *tell nacho he's the only one rolling from socios in sac. so he said to call him mr prez.gabe is the summer prez and nacho is the all year ryder. die hard nacho.
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

We'll be there!!!!


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by foxxyhynas_@Dec 26 2007, 10:14 PM~9538932
> *We'll be there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 26 2007, 06:26 PM~9537605
> *get at me fam so we can meet up before
> *


Yes sir you know it fam


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 26 2007, 05:12 PM~9537009
> *the cops patrol that park like its a city street so im pretty sure they wont let a hop happen.
> *


Yeah your probably right but that hasnt every stop anyone before from hopping the cops cant be everywhere all at once. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 05:21 PM~9537093
> *thats why i said street shit :biggrin:  but if people so happen to hop thats on them.it's the middle of the winter i dont see that many police being around,if they are so what,its a picnic an we have permits.
> *


  Very true!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by foxxyhynas_@Dec 26 2007, 09:14 PM~9538932
> *We'll be there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider

I'll have to check this one out & take some pics.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 26 2007, 10:41 PM~9539551
> *I'll have to check this one out & take some pics.
> *


IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD ONE! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 26 2007, 10:41 PM~9539551
> *I'll have to check this one out & take some pics.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
STREET LOW :biggrin: :biggrin: 
30 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 11:01 PM~9539728
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 30 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING
> *


dammmmmmittttt. bub were having it at your house. lol.


----------



## RAIDER NATION

MAYBE SOME OF US SHOULD DONATE TROPHEYS FOR MOST MEMBERS, FARTHEST TRAVEL, BEST BBQ, MAKE IT A YEARLY DEAL.

IF YOU WANNA HIT ME UP IM DOWN.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Dec 27 2007, 06:21 AM~9540934
> *MAYBE SOME OF US SHOULD DONATE TROPHEYS FOR MOST MEMBERS, FARTHEST TRAVEL, BEST BBQ, MAKE IT A YEARLY DEAL.
> 
> IF YOU WANNA HIT ME UP IM DOWN.
> *


 :biggrin: I was try'n to do something like that.  i'll know in the next couple day's if i can do that. as fore the yearly thing i would luv it! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito

is there a set locaciton /day so i could reguest it off work :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 26 2007, 07:31 PM~9537149
> *I just sent him a text message about it and he called me back. I invited him and he said he'll make it. I told him what you said about Lenny getting served and he said "By who?" ha ha. It's a work in progress, but he just does it for the fun of it.
> *


Lenny aint ever served anyone!


----------



## Psta

Ill try and See if some more of my homies from San Jo in other car clubs can make it!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 27 2007, 09:35 AM~9541677
> *is there a set locaciton /day  so i could reguest it off work :biggrin:
> *


miller park sunday jan 6th


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 27 2007, 09:42 AM~9541723
> *Ill try and See if some more of my homies from San Jo in other car clubs can make it!
> *


----------



## Coast One

imma try to make it. not sure yet though. uffin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Dec 27 2007, 06:21 AM~9540934
> *MAYBE SOME OF US SHOULD DONATE TROPHEYS FOR MOST MEMBERS, FARTHEST TRAVEL, BEST BBQ, MAKE IT A YEARLY DEAL.
> 
> IF YOU WANNA HIT ME UP IM DOWN.
> *


how big---------


----------



## 50chev

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 26 2007, 08:02 AM~9533357
> *yeah thats my monte. :biggrin: noseup or shut up.lol. and hit your own switch
> *


NO THATS MY 78 MONTE FROM YUBA CITY, AN I DO HIT MY OWN SWITCH, :thumbsup: IT SOUND LIKE FUN AN I PLAN ON MAKING IT OUT THERE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 50chev

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2007, 02:08 AM~9533067
> *SOMEBODY TOLD ME OF A 78 /79 MONTE OUT YOUR WAY HITT'N BACK BUMPER :dunno:
> *


JUST SO EVERY BODY KNOWS MY MONTE IS JUST STREET AN IS A DAILY DRIVER...ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT AN ONLY 6 BATTERYS SO NOSEUP...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Dec 27 2007, 12:22 PM~9542632
> *JUST SO EVERY BODY KNOWS MY MONTE IS JUST STREET AN IS A DAILY DRIVER...ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT AN ONLY 6 BATTERYS SO NOSEUP...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE'S CALLING YOU OUT LENNY! "NOSE UP" HAHAHAHA! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 27 2007, 10:39 AM~9541706
> *Lenny aint ever served anyone!
> *


Never said that


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 27 2007, 01:24 PM~9542649
> *HE'S CALLING YOU OUT LENNY! "NOSE UP" HAHAHAHA! :biggrin:
> *


HA HA, you already heard what happened, why you gotta rub it in more! :biggrin: Poor Lenny! :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Dec 27 2007, 01:14 PM~9542588
> *NO THATS MY 78 MONTE FROM YUBA CITY, AN I DO HIT MY OWN SWITCH,  :thumbsup: IT SOUND LIKE FUN AN I PLAN ON MAKING IT OUT THERE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought you were swinging by to pick something up? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## 61 Drop

thee original lo*lystics an hi-low will make an apperance with the cadi hopper


----------



## EL RAIDER

wut's da add 2 da park so i can mapquest it.


----------



## RAIDER NATION

WAS UP EL RAIDER. RAIDER NATION HERE.

COOL IF YOU MAKE IT SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT THE FUCK UP YEAR THE RAIDERS HAD.


----------



## 50chev

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 27 2007, 01:31 PM~9542706
> *I thought you were swinging by to pick something up? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


I WAS BUT STARTED WORKING ON ADRIANS A-ARMS...THERE LOOK'N GOOD.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Dec 27 2007, 03:46 PM~9543913
> *WAS UP EL RAIDER. RAIDER NATION HERE.
> 
> COOL IF YOU MAKE IT SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT THE FUCK UP YEAR THE RAIDERS HAD.
> *





:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ya estubo borrachera segura


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Dec 27 2007, 12:22 PM~9542632
> *JUST SO EVERY BODY KNOWS MY MONTE IS JUST STREET AN IS A DAILY DRIVER...ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT AN ONLY 6 BATTERYS SO NOSEUP...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Dec 27 2007, 12:32 PM~9542722
> *thee original lo*lystics an hi-low will make an apperance with the cadi hopper
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
STREET LOW :biggrin: :biggrin: 
31 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING :thumbsup: TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

MILLER PARK 2760 MARINA VIEW DR
SACRAMENTO,CA 95818


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 27 2007, 03:07 PM~9544091
> *NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 27 2007, 02:17 PM~9543657
> *wut's da add 2 da park so i can mapquest it.
> *


2760 MARINA VIEW DR
SACRAMENTO,CA 95818
:thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 27 2007, 03:15 PM~9544192
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 31 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING :thumbsup:
> *


I'M #2.... :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 27 2007, 03:37 PM~9544376
> *I'M #2.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Im the #1 STUNNA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916

TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG

HOW DO YOU GET THERE FROM 99 OR I-5 ?


----------



## bub916

:angry: found this on a 10 day forecast
Saturday - 5 Jan 2008 
Showers 55°
41° Details for Saturday
Showers 
Sunrise: 7:24 am
Sunset: 4:59 pm

crossing my fingers on this hno: :angel:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 26 2007, 06:19 PM~9537076
> *Single, bro.
> *


  


so is anybody hoppin??


----------



## 50chev

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 27 2007, 05:28 PM~9544723
> *
> so is anybody hoppin??
> *


I'LL BE HOPPIN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 27 2007, 05:28 PM~9544723
> *
> so is anybody hoppin??
> *


I just might bring my car out to :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 27 2007, 09:39 AM~9541706
> *Lenny aint ever served anyone!
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 27 2007, 03:37 PM~9544376
> *I'M #2.... :thumbsup:
> *


you have to go number2 . KEEP THAT TO YOUR SELF. :biggrin:


----------



## duece-aholic

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 27 2007, 05:28 PM~9544723
> *
> so is anybody hoppin??
> *


where's the brown styl - i mean thee stylistic lincoln at?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

BUB I GOT YOU ON THE OTHER PERMIT HOMIE HOW MUCH IS IT. 

IF I PAY FOR THE PERMIT SOMEONE BETTER FEED ME A PLATE FOOL. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 27 2007, 12:11 PM~9542197
> *imma try to make it. not sure yet though. uffin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2007, 06:10 PM~9545031
> *I just might bring my car out  to  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 27 2007, 07:23 PM~9545551
> *you have to go number2 . KEEP THAT TO YOUR SELF. :biggrin:
> *


TSSST :uh:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 06:48 PM~9545750
> *BUB I GOT YOU ON THE OTHER PERMIT HOMIE  HOW MUCH IS IT.
> 
> IF I PAY FOR THE PERMIT SOMEONE BETTER FEED ME A PLATE FOOL. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: a bro im sure we all got ya!


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by duece-aholic_@Dec 27 2007, 06:29 PM~9545593
> *where's the brown styl - i mean thee stylistic lincoln at?
> *


chargeing my 4 batteries 4 sunday.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 27 2007, 08:23 PM~9546000
> *:thumbsup: a bro im sure we all got ya!
> *


SMILEY BETTER HOOK ME UP WITH SOME FRIED CHICKEN OR SOMETHING. 


AAAAAYYYE ROOOOWWWGUE TRY THIS SHIT WHITEBOY, JUST STAY AWAY FROM THE STRAWBERRY SODA :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

Bologna Sandwich! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 27 2007, 05:28 PM~9544723
> *
> so is anybody hoppin??
> *


Talk to "50chev", that's him. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

any double pump's :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 27 2007, 08:24 PM~9546014
> *chargeing my 4 batteries 4 sunday.
> *


I guess they should change it to "No one does it like Manuel and Big Happy" :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8cXN7ic_L9A


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Does anyone in sac know how to wrap bumpers in vinyl? I wanted to bring out a new christmas lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

:0


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(68niou1 @ Dec 27 2007, 05:28 PM) 

so is anybody hoppin?? 

QUOTE(CE 707 @ Dec 27 2007, 06:10 PM) 
I just might bring my car out to 


50chev Today, 04:36 PM 
I'LL BE HOPPIN..... 

61 Drop Today, 12:32 PM 
thee original lo*lystics an hi-low will make an apperance with the cadi hopper 


BackBumper559 Yesterday, 07:09 PM 
BACKBUMPER559 WILL BE THEIR REPPIN ROLLERZ ONLY CC 



41chev Dec 24 2007, 11:38 AM | | Post #130 
all bring the chipper if it dont break in long beach :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 27 2007, 09:09 PM~9546462
> *QUOTE(68niou1 @ Dec 27 2007, 05:28 PM)
> 
> so is anybody hoppin??
> 
> QUOTE(CE 707 @ Dec 27 2007, 06:10 PM)
> I just might bring my car out  to
> 50chev  Today, 04:36 PM
> I'LL BE HOPPIN.....
> 
> 61 Drop  Today, 12:32 PM
> thee original lo*lystics an hi-low will make an apperance with the cadi hopper
> 
> 
> BackBumper559  Yesterday, 07:09 PM
> BACKBUMPER559 WILL BE THEIR REPPIN ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> 41chev  Dec 24 2007, 11:38 AM    |  | Post #130
> all bring the chipper if it dont break in long beach  :biggrin:
> *


I'm guessing at least 2 of those are double pumped. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Dec 27 2007, 05:36 PM~9544793
> *I'LL BE HOPPIN..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GONNA PLAY CHALINO ON YOUR WAY INTO THE PIT? :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 09:10 PM~9546479
> *YOU GONNA PLAY CHALINO ON YOUR WAY INTO THE PIT? :uh:
> *


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
STREET LOW :biggrin: :biggrin: 
31 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 08:05 PM~9546429
> *Does anyone in sac know how to wrap bumpers in vinyl? I wanted to bring out a new christmas lincoln :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:dunno: I WAS THINKING OF WRAPPING MY TRUNK LIKE A QUILT. WITH SCARF MATERIAL. :uh:


----------



## hotspot_65

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 10:08 PM~9547358
> *:dunno: I WAS THINKING OF WRAPPING MY TRUNK LIKE A QUILT. WITH SCARF MATERIAL. :uh:
> *


instead of showtime 916, it could be braveheart :uh:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 09:08 PM~9547358
> *:dunno: I WAS THINKING OF WRAPPING MY TRUNK LIKE A QUILT. WITH SCARF MATERIAL. :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 50chev

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 09:10 PM~9546479
> *YOU GONNA PLAY CHALINO ON YOUR WAY INTO THE PIT? :uh:
> *


WHAT YOU DIDNT KNOW THAT CHALINO MAKES YOU HOPP HIGHER...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Dec 27 2007, 10:10 PM~9547377
> *:uh:
> instead of showtime 916, it could be braveheart :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: My last names gibson :dunno: 

I hope my goals come true for this summer. Im almost there man. I just want to build something clean for the city of sac and just be one more rider out there to support shit like this. 

Even though im from Lincoln :uh:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 09:16 PM~9547455
> *:biggrin:  My last names gibson :dunno:
> 
> I hope my goals come true for this summer. Im almost there man. I just want to build something clean for the city of sac and just be one more rider out there to support shit like this.
> 
> Even though im from Lincoln :uh:
> *


If not..... :machinegun: :twak: :tears: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Dec 27 2007, 10:11 PM~9547385
> *WHAT YOU DIDNT KNOW THAT CHALINO MAKES YOU HOPP HIGHER...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT SELENA :dunno: MAYBE A LITTLE PHOTOS Y REQUERDOS???
















































:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 09:19 PM~9547475
> *WHAT ABOUT SELENA :dunno: MAYBE A LITTLE PHOTOS Y REQUERDOS???
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 27 2007, 10:17 PM~9547465
> *If not..... :machinegun:  :twak:  :tears:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :werd:
> *


OH ILL BE THERE DUDE. ITS BEEN WAY TOO OVERDUE FOR ME. ESPECIALLY WITH HOW I USED TO RUN MY MOUTH BACK IN THE DAY. BUT IVE CHANGED A FEW THINGS SINCE THEN. IM STILL A ROOKIE THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:uh:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 09:22 PM~9547502
> *OH ILL BE THERE DUDE. ITS BEEN WAY TOO OVERDUE FOR ME. ESPECIALLY WITH HOW I USED TO RUN MY MOUTH BACK IN THE DAY. BUT IVE CHANGED A FEW THINGS SINCE THEN. IM STILL A ROOKIE THOUGH.  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good bro!!! Rookie or not it's all about having fun...... :biggrin:


----------



## 50chev

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 10:22 PM~9547502
> *OH ILL BE THERE DUDE. ITS BEEN WAY TOO OVERDUE FOR ME. ESPECIALLY WITH HOW I USED TO RUN MY MOUTH BACK IN THE DAY. BUT IVE CHANGED A FEW THINGS SINCE THEN. IM STILL A ROOKIE THOUGH.  :biggrin:
> *


HEY AHH YEAH YOUR TEST RESAULTS ARE IN AN SURE ENOUGH YOUR GAY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 27 2007, 08:25 PM~9546633
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> STREET LOW    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 31 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING  TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1967IMPALA

LOOKS LIKE IT SHOULD BE A GOOD TURN OUT................. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 1967IMPALA_@Dec 27 2007, 10:32 PM~9548099
> *LOOKS LIKE IT SHOULD BE A GOOD TURN OUT................. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 08:05 PM~9546429
> *Does anyone in sac know how to wrap bumpers in vinyl? I wanted to bring out a new christmas lincoln :biggrin:
> *


okay ali.lol


----------



## duece-aholic

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2007, 09:05 PM~9546429
> *Does anyone in sac know how to wrap bumpers in vinyl? I wanted to bring out a new christmas lincoln :biggrin:
> *


I know how to wrap a lincoln bumper around pavement.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by duece-aholic_@Dec 28 2007, 08:47 AM~9550022
> *I know how to wrap a lincoln bumper around pavement.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by duece-aholic_@Dec 28 2007, 10:47 AM~9550022
> *I know how to wrap a lincoln bumper around pavement.
> *


SO DO WE,AND 62 BUMPERS!
WIT ONLY 1 GATE!


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 28 2007, 11:15 AM~9550503
> *SO DO WE,AND 62 BUMPERS!
> WIT ONLY 1 GATE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  eh ya'll.... this 62 is HOT. i saw this 62 at the NLRA show in long beach. HOT as a mutha.


----------



## GUS 650

where at???


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 27 2007, 03:15 PM~9544192
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 31 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING :thumbsup:  TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> MILLER PARK    2760 MARINA VIEW DR
> SACRAMENTO,CA 95818
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador

ill be there....to the top for sac.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Dec 28 2007, 07:46 PM~9555086
> *ill be there....to the top for sac.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1967IMPALA

list is getting bigger............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

t
t
t
buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuub.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 1967IMPALA_@Dec 28 2007, 11:07 PM~9556304
> * list is getting bigger............. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## seavillian

bub,add RAGZ2ENVY to the list


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 27 2007, 08:25 PM~9546633
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ2ENVY
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> STREET LOW    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 32 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING  TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by seavillian_@Dec 29 2007, 08:11 PM~9561497
> *bub,add RAGZ2ENVY to the list
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

I might have to come through to this. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 29 2007, 08:47 PM~9561780
> *I might have to come through to this. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

I hope the weather is clear


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Dec 29 2007, 11:42 PM~9563334
> *I hope the weather is clear
> *


 hno: me too :biggrin: dont reall'y want delay it  but if we have to it's all good,just more time for folks to get on board :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Dec 30 2007, 12:42 AM~9563334
> *I hope the weather is clear
> *


are you going to bering your car


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

lookin like a kool event :thumbsup: 











any new weather reports


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

6-10 Day Forecast for
Sacramento 
[ English | Metric ] 

Weather for your life 

See Weather Related to...Aches & PainsAir Quality & PollutionAllergies & PollenBoat & BeachCold & FluFitness & ExerciseFlights & Business TravelGolf WeatherHealthHome ImprovementInterstate Driving ForecastLawn & GardenOutdoor RecreationPetsSchoolday WeatherSki ConditionsSkin ProtectionSporting EventsVacation & Travel GuideWedding Planner 


04 05 06 07 08 
Friday Saturday Sunday Monday Tuesday 

Rain / Wind 
High 53°F
Low 41°F 

Precip. 70 % 


Rain 
High 54°F
Low 42°F 

Precip. 60 % 


Showers 
High 53°F
Low 38°F 

Precip. 60 % 


Few Showers 
High 54°F
Low 31°F 

Precip. 30 % 


Cloudy 
High 51°F
Low 36°F 

Precip. 20 % 





Last Updated Dec 30 04:04 p.m. PT 

Details Video Text Averages


----------



## bub916

Sunday, Jan 13
High: 46 °F RealFeel®: 38 °F
Mostly sunny  look's like this might be the better date,keep close watch on it .got till friday at 4 to rescheduale for the following weekend  if needed.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 27 2007, 08:25 PM~9546633
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> STREET LOW    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 31 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING  TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1

The weather is lookin bad for this weekend.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Dec 30 2007, 08:34 PM~9569333
> *The weather is lookin bad for this weekend.
> *


X2


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 30 2007, 10:52 PM~9570633
> *The weather is lookin bad for this weekend.
> X2
> *


THE SHOW WILL GO ON!I MEEN THE PICNIC :biggrin: WHEATHER IT'S THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68

GoodFellas will be there


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 31 2007, 12:13 AM~9571099
> *GoodFellas will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
STREET LOW :0 :0 
33 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 31 2007, 12:26 AM~9571159
> *BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 31 2007, 12:20 AM~9571127
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW  :0  :0
> 34 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/LET'S KEEP ADDING  TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

HOPE ITS A GOOD TURN OUT.

WE COULD SEE WHO IS GOING TO SUPORT THE CAL EXPO SHOW.

WHO KNOWS MAYBE THIS COULD BRING EVERYBODY OUT TO MEET AND GREET. NOT ALOT OF US LEFT. WE ARE A DYING BREED.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 30 2007, 07:19 PM~9568107
> *Sunday, Jan 13
> High: 46 °F RealFeel®: 38 °F
> Mostly sunny  look's like this might be the better date,keep close watch on it .got till friday at 4 to rescheduale for the following weekend  if needed.
> *




so is not this weekend?


----------



## calbombas

ITS ON AND CRACKIN .IM NO WEATHER MAN ,JUST A SOLDIER FOR THE CAUSE AND I SAY GET READY FOR THIS WEEKEND...... EVERY WEATHERMAN IEVER BELEIVE SEEMS TO FUCK MY WEEKEND OFF IM ON MY WAY TO MAJESTICS AND THATS AN ANNUAL EVENT SAME DATE. SO LETS ALL THINK POSITIVE AND GET READY FOR THE SEASON THIS YEAR WE'LL CALL IT THE THROWBACK YEAR TO 1978 WHEN LOWRIDING TO BBQ'S AND TAKING OVER PARKS WAS HOW WE DID IT .. SO ITS OBVIOUS THE O.G'S SUCH AS MYSELF HAS TO SET THE EXAMPLE LIKE I ALWAYS HAVE........... SE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND AND BUB 916 GIVE ME A HOLLER 408-849 -5168 I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU ...... HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL ........


----------



## Guest

Be there!!!!!!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 31 2007, 08:39 AM~9572306
> *so is not this weekend?
> *


ONLY IF THE WEATHER HOLD'S UP,BY FRIDAY IF I STILL SEE RAIN IN THE FORCAST.WILL HOLD IT THE NEXT SUNDAY :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 31 2007, 12:22 PM~9573463
> *ONLY IF THE WEATHER HOLD'S UP,BY FRIDAY IF I STILL SEE RAIN IN THE FORCAST.WILL HOLD IT THE NEXT SUNDAY :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



I hope it holds  cuz my oldest son b day is on da 11th n we r doing a party 4 him on 13th


----------



## SHOWTIME916

BUB HIT ME UP I NEED TO PAY FOR THIS SHIT. ARE YOU SURE WE SHOULD DO THE PICNIC THIS WEEKEND? 

ME PERSONALLY I THINK IT SHOULD BE THE FOLLOWING HOMIE. 

FUCK IT LETS HAVE IT TWO WEEKENDS :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

MANUAL YOU STILL TAKING THE LINCOLN TO WEST COAST CUSTOMS?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 31 2007, 11:29 AM~9573527
> *I hope it holds    cuz my oldest son b day is on da 11th n we r doing a party 4 him on 13th
> *


sorry bro,wish i could control the weather  hope u can still make it :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
BLVD KINGS
SANGRE LATINA ? 
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :0 
STREET LOW :0 :biggrin: 
34 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 31 2007, 03:23 PM~9575238
> *MANUAL YOU STILL TAKING THE LINCOLN TO WEST COAST CUSTOMS?
> *


how did u know. r u in the bay.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 31 2007, 07:11 PM~9576700
> *how did u know. r u in the bay.
> *


NAH MAN IM AT MY HOMIE DARYLS PAD. HAPPY NEW YEAR MAN. HOPEFULLY THINGS GO GOOD FOR EVERYONE IN SAC NEXT YEAR..


----------



## CHELADAS75

if it changes to the 13th ,, then ill see if some of the fellas wanna take a stroll out that way.

put us down as a 'maybe'


----------



## rollinbajito

so around what time is the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Dec 31 2007, 07:30 PM~9577228
> *if it changes to the 13th ,, then ill see if some of the fellas wanna take a stroll out that way.
> 
> put us down as a 'maybe'
> *


 :thumbsup: I WILL DO


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 31 2007, 07:52 PM~9577376
> *so around what time is the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: my bad didnt even think of a start time!what's everyone think maybe 11 or 12 :dunno:


----------



## ANTDOGG

the earlyer the more time to kick it .the sun goes down early in :biggrin: the winter!


----------



## rollinbajito

i think it should start around 10: 30 :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 31 2007, 09:02 PM~9577706
> *
> *


  so is devotion in the house


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 31 2007, 09:40 PM~9577920
> * so is devotion in the house
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Dec 23 2007, 12:32 AM~9512434
> *AZTECAS WILL B THIERE !!!!!!!!!
> *




x2 ..


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 31 2007, 08:41 PM~9577625
> *i think it should start around 10: 30  :dunno:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its going to be cold menudo time.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 1 2008, 04:37 AM~9579260
> *x2 ..East Bay Aztecas Will be in the House!!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 31 2007, 10:27 PM~9578175
> *:dunno:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 31 2007, 08:41 PM~9577625
> *i think it should start around 10: 30  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: dont really matter to me,we can all put it to a vote!


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 1 2008, 07:44 PM~9583132
> *:biggrin: dont really matter to me,we can all put it to a vote!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 31 2007, 11:29 AM~9573527
> *I hope it holds    cuz my oldest son b day is on da 11th n we r doing a party 4 him on 13th
> *


Like that fucker !!!!!!!


I gotta hear bout it on layitlow


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Dec 31 2007, 08:30 PM~9577228
> *if it changes to the 13th ,, then ill see if some of the fellas wanna take a stroll out that way.
> 
> put us down as a 'maybe'
> *


The 13'th Is Pomona :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

TTT :wave:


----------



## himbone

if it rains this weekend i should have enough time to get mine ready to hop for the following weekend


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 1 2008, 09:20 PM~9584522
> *The 13'th Is Pomona  :biggrin:
> *


:nosad:



:yes: SACRA :yes: 
MILLER PARK
:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 1 2008, 10:10 PM~9584938
> *if it rains this weekend i should have enough time to get mine ready to hop for the following weekend
> *


LET'S GET READY TO RUMBBBLLLLLLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

MAX, I SEE YOU. :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 1 2008, 10:07 PM~9584428
> *Like that fucker !!!!!!!
> I gotta hear bout it on layitlow
> *





let's take a ride up north fool


----------



## mi familia

CAN SOMEBODY POST UP DIRECTIONS FOR THE PEOPLE COMING OUT OF TOWN?


----------



## 209impala

I'll see if I can get some of our cars from the Stockton Chapter up there. So this is going down on the 13th right?? This weekend is going to get hit with a fat ass storm.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 2 2008, 08:32 AM~9586754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN SOMEBODY POST UP DIRECTIONS FOR THE PEOPLE COMING OUT OF TOWN?
> *


FROM TRACY/STOCKTON/FRESNO
Take I-5 north
3. Take the US-50 E exit toward Lake Tahoe 0.3 mi 
4. Follow signs for Broadway 0.2 mi 
5. Turn left at Broadway 0.3 mi
1 min 
6. Broadway turns slightly left and becomes Marina View Dr 0.3 mi
1 min 

To: 2760 Marina View Dr
Sacramento, CA 95818


----------



## CHELADAS75

this is like a bring your own BBQ event right?? do they have pits at the park?


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 2 2008, 10:57 AM~9587248
> *I'll see if I can get some of our cars from the Stockton Chapter up there. So this is going down on the 13th right?? This weekend is going to get hit with a fat ass storm.
> *


sup frank? where the hell you been hiding at?? :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 2 2008, 09:58 AM~9587260
> *this is like a bring your own BBQ event right?? do they have pits at the park?
> *


 :yes: an they do have a few bbq's but probaley bring a little one just incase :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 2 2008, 09:57 AM~9587248
> *I'll see if I can get some of our cars from the Stockton Chapter up there. So this is going down on the 13th right?? This weekend is going to get hit with a fat ass storm.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bub916

FROM THE BAY
I-680 N (signs for I-680 N/Sacramento) 
6. Take the exit onto I-80 E toward Sacramento 41.5 mi
40 mins 
7. Continue on Capital City Fwy/I-80-BR E/US-50 E (signs for I-80-BR/US-50/Sacramento/S Lake Tahoe/Capital City Fwy) 3.6 mi
3 mins 
8. Take the 5th St exit 0.2 mi 
9. Turn right at 5th St 420 ft 
10. Turn right at Broadway 0.6 mi
2 mins 
11. Broadway turns slightly left and becomes Marina View Dr 0.3 mi
1 min 

To: 2760 Marina View Dr
Sacramento, CA 95818


:biggrin: HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 2 2008, 11:00 AM~9587273
> *sup frank? where the hell you been hiding at?? :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to recoupe from all this time off  first day back at work and had to drive to Fairfield in all that fog


----------



## RollinSixes

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 1 2008, 11:58 AM~9580286
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


DEVOTION will be in the house.....
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Jan 2 2008, 12:29 PM~9588225
> *DEVOTION will be in the house.....
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 31 2007, 12:54 AM~9570984
> *THE SHOW WILL GO ON!I MEEN THE PICNIC  :biggrin: WHEATHER IT'S THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


cash payout for the hopp :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I hope a few people bring video cameras in case the popos decide to trip. As long as everyone stays coo it should be all good, but just in case they try and do us dirty we got it all on film.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Jan 2 2008, 12:29 PM~9588225
> *DEVOTION will be in the house.....
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 2 2008, 01:57 PM~9588869
> *I hope a few people bring video cameras in case the popos decide to trip.  As long as everyone stays coo it should be all good, but just in case they try and do us dirty we got it all on film.
> *


everyone stays coo .everyone better! I pulled the permit :biggrin: hope everybody has a good time  :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
BLVD KINGS
SANGRE LATINA ? 
DEVOTION
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :0 
STREET LOW :0 :biggrin: 
35 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN let's keep adding to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 2 2008, 02:57 PM~9588869
> *I hope a few people bring video cameras in case the popos decide to trip.  As long as everyone stays coo it should be all good, but just in case they try and do us dirty we got it all on film.
> *


Whatsup man  

We should film the fuckin donks going dumb and getting knocked out.


----------



## CHELADAS75

man this picnic looks like its gonna be a good one!!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 2 2008, 02:52 PM~9589305
> *Whatsup man
> 
> We should film the fuckin donks going dumb and getting knocked out.
> *


 :biggrin: IT'S THE SCRAPERS,THAT GET STUPID! WE NEED TO ALL COME TOGETHER AND KEEP THAT SHIT OUT!  NO BURNOUTS,NO DONUTS,NO DOORSOPEN,NO GHOSTRIDEN,GONNA BE A NICE EVENT WITH NO DRAMA :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 2 2008, 04:06 PM~9589442
> *:biggrin: IT'S THE SCRAPERS,THAT GET STUPID! WE NEED TO ALL COME TOGETHER AND KEEP THAT SHIT OUT!  NO BURNOUTS,NO DONUTS,NO DOORSOPEN,NO GHOSTRIDEN,GONNA BE A NICE EVENT WITH NO DRAMA :thumbsup:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 2 2008, 02:58 PM~9589365
> *man this picnic looks like its gonna be a good one!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

It should be all good, Im not worried, but just in case. See everyone out there.


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2008, 03:13 PM~9589503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: my car need's to be washed :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2008, 04:13 PM~9589503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice!


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2008, 04:13 PM~9589503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Raider you still doing modeling? :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Is Ali coming?


----------



## -NO NAME-

Sorry to be negative, but I can almost put money on it that Sac PD and the park rangers will come up with a reason to shut the shit down based on the last picnic I made it to and based on what I've heard about Sac PD when it comes to lowriding. Just my opinion. I am looking forward to getting out there for this and I am also spreading the word so people from will roll out there and enjoy themselves down there.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I agree man. I already talked to a few of the homies out here and they said the same thing. Last time we did this it was a trap, but then again we didnt have permits. But you know their gonna be sitting right outside of the park by the tracks..

The only advice i would give is to make sure everyone got insurance and their registration legit. and the front plates. Their always pullin over Leland in the caddy. Everytime im rolling out there i see that fool on the side of the road :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Im anxious to see how that gold rush tours gonna be at Cal Expo. their expecting alot of out of towners. I havent been to Cal expo since 97.

But it should be fun. Thats where im busting out...


----------



## -NO NAME-

Does anyone know if Sac PD is still playing mechanic and fucking with people for running 155's on full size cars? I heard they used to do that back in the day at the tracks right before you entered Miller Park. It kinda sucks when you take the 1 hour drive to Sac (one way) just to kick it for about 30 minutes and have Sac PD shoo you away like if you were a herd of cows or some shit. That shit get annoying after the 3rd or 4th time they shoo you down the road. :uh:


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2008, 04:13 PM~9589503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MY CARS NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 2 2008, 04:08 PM~9590061
> *Does anyone know if Sac PD is still playing mechanic and fucking with people for running 155's on full size cars? I heard they used to do that back in the day at the tracks right before you entered Miller Park. It kinda sucks when you take the 1 hour drive to Sac (one way) just to kick it for about 30 minutes and have Sac PD shoo you away like if you were a herd of cows or some shit. That shit get annoying after the 3rd or 4th time they shoo you down the road.  :uh:
> *


never heard nothing about running 155's ,We pulled permits!matter fact every picnic area in the park has a permit.so as long as everyone comes out act's right we should be cool.


----------



## 64Rag

As long as you have a permit. You should be ok until the sun goes down.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 2 2008, 04:20 PM~9590165
> *As long as you have a permit. You should be ok until the sun goes down.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 2 2008, 05:20 PM~9590160
> *never heard nothing about running 155's ,We pulled permits!matter fact every picnic area in the park has a permit.so as long as everyone comes out act's right we should be cool.
> *


So, you said earlier that every area had a number of people that can occupy it, right? ANd I read something that you posted 50 for a certain area. Did you pull more permits? The reason I ask is because if you haven't, this is how they're gonna get you. They are gonna say there is more people that what there is a permit for and they are gonna shut shit down and just allow a small group of people (50) where you got the permit at. I'm just pointing this shit out so all bases are covered, not to start shit and hopefully you don't take it a something negative. Also, I read about people pitching in money, right? Where do I drop off some $ and how much are people pitching in?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

It should be a good turnout.


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 2 2008, 05:20 PM~9590165
> *As long as you have a permit. You should be ok until the sun goes down.
> *


Raj, you know anything about the 155's question? Is that a common thing that Sac PD does, or have they just done it on a few occasions to fuck with people?


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 2 2008, 05:25 PM~9590199
> *It should be a good turnout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Say hi to her for me.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Im buying the other permit for the other side of the park its 40 bucks. Im also buying the sound permit which is 25 to 30 bones. Im gonna see if dudes from destination cc can dj out there.. hes got some good jams.


----------



## -NO NAME-

Sounds like it will be a good time and many good memories! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

ive got permits for 1 thru 3 areas/showtime916 is getting area 4


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 2 2008, 05:34 PM~9590277
> *ive got permits for 1 thru 3 areas/showtime916 is getting area 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, looks like you got your bases covered on the # or people showing up. Now just keep the clowns from doing some side shows and it will be a good day.  :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 2 2008, 04:37 PM~9590318
> *Nice, looks like you got your bases covered on the # or people showing up. Now just keep the clowns from doing some side shows and it will be a good day.   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I HOPE SO JUST TRY'N TO HAVE A GOOD TIME! HOPE IT CAN BE ONE OF THE GOOD ONE'S TOO REMEMBER


----------



## CE 707

do you guys think the weather is going to be good


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 2 2008, 06:52 PM~9591608
> *do you guys think the weather is going to be good
> *


ON THE 13TH NOT THE 6TH....


----------



## DEVOTION64

Sounds like alot of people out there are ready for the first Sactown Lowrider get together. It's 2008 and this year will bring alot of good events. If the weather is good then we should be able to roll thru with a few rides. See you gentlemen at the park


----------



## Cadillac1

Sac PD and the CHP looks at the wieght rating on your tires. Most 155's are good for like 800 or 900 pounds. Multiply by 4 and they are safe on cars that weight no more than 3600 pounds. Most cadillacs and old chevys weigh a lot more than that. On cadillacs, the weigh is on a sticker inside the door. They stop you for operating an unsafe vehicle and call a tow truck. When you go over the railroad tracks, you are trapped. if you don't have L's, insurance or registration call somebody for a ride home.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 2 2008, 08:05 PM~9591757
> *ON THE 13TH NOT THE 6TH....
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DEVOTION64

Sounds like alot of people out there are ready for the first Sactown Lowrider get together. It's 2008 and this year will bring alot of good events. If the weather is good then we should be able to roll thru with a few rides. See you gentlemen at the park


----------



## Lac Rida

So is it officially changed to the 13th? Or is it still on the 6th if the weather is good and it doesnt storm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 2 2008, 04:33 PM~9590270
> *Sounds like it will be a good time and many good memories!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit, Big Scotty, Big Pimpin'..... :wow:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jan 2 2008, 08:13 PM~9592472
> *So is it officially changed to the 13th? Or is it still on the 6th if the weather is good and it doesnt storm. Thanks in advance.
> *


 :yes: on the 13th way better weather


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 2 2008, 08:17 PM~9592543
> *Oh shit, Big Scotty, Big Pimpin'..... :wow:
> *


thats the homie 916 he's the man he plays the flute and girls seem to follow. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 2 2008, 07:22 PM~9591922
> *Sac PD and the CHP looks at the wieght rating on your tires.  Most 155's are good for like 800  or 900 pounds.  Multiply by 4 and they are safe on cars that weight no more than 3600 pounds.  Most cadillacs and old chevys weigh a lot more than that.  On cadillacs, the weigh is on a sticker inside the door.  They stop you for operating an unsafe vehicle and call a tow truck.  When you go over the railroad tracks, you are trapped.  if you don't have L's, insurance or registration call somebody for a ride home.
> *


i agree 100% what he said cops are no joke with small tires on a big car. and even if you have permit 4 the park there can be cops soon as u go over the railroad tracks your stuck theres nothing you can do.i wouldn't be surprise if they watch everybodys car when they leave .i hope not but i been in that situation before.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 2 2008, 02:44 PM~9589237
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Dec 19 2007, 08:55 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> SANGRE LATINA ?
> DEVOTION
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:    :0
> STREET LOW :0  :biggrin:
> 35 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/        TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN  let's keep adding to the list  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## bub916

A CAN EVERYBODY KEEP THE NEGATIVE STUFF OFF THIS TOPIC :angry: IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOMETHING TOGETHER!AND MILLER WAS TOO ME THE SPOT TO DO IT  I ALREADY PAID FOR THE PERMIT,SO I'LL BE THERE! AND THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP TALKING NEGATIVE DONT COME THAT EASY RIGHT :dunno: JUST WANT EVERY ONE TO COME OUT AN HAVE A GOOD TIME THATS ALL.


----------



## MADMAX4

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 2 2008, 09:19 PM~9593318
> *A CAN EVERYBODY KEEP THE NEGATIVE STUFF OFF THIS TOPIC :angry: IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOMETHING TOGETHER!AND MILLER WAS TOO ME THE SPOT TO DO IT  I ALREADY PAID FOR THE PERMIT,SO I'LL BE THERE! AND THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP TALKING NEGATIVE DONT COME THAT EASY RIGHT :dunno: JUST WANT EVERY ONE TO COME OUT AN HAVE A GOOD TIME THATS ALL.
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 2 2008, 10:19 PM~9593318
> *A CAN EVERYBODY KEEP THE NEGATIVE STUFF OFF THIS TOPIC :angry: IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOMETHING TOGETHER!AND MILLER WAS TOO ME THE SPOT TO DO IT  I ALREADY PAID FOR THE PERMIT,SO I'LL BE THERE! AND THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP TALKING NEGATIVE DONT COME THAT EASY RIGHT :dunno: JUST WANT EVERY ONE TO COME OUT AN HAVE A GOOD TIME THATS ALL.
> *


theres always gonna be haters/shit talkers homie. you cant please everyone. 

lets just get this picnic going! :biggrin: we need more of these type of events out here in cen/ nor cal  

im already plottin up a similar event later on in the year out here in the valley :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 2 2008, 10:19 PM~9593318
> *A CAN EVERYBODY KEEP THE NEGATIVE STUFF OFF THIS TOPIC :angry: IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOMETHING TOGETHER!AND MILLER WAS TOO ME THE SPOT TO DO IT  I ALREADY PAID FOR THE PERMIT,SO I'LL BE THERE! AND THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP TALKING NEGATIVE DONT COME THAT EASY RIGHT :dunno: JUST WANT EVERY ONE TO COME OUT AN HAVE A GOOD TIME THATS ALL.
> *


I TOLD YOU THOUGH HOMIE, I WENT THROUGH THIS THE LAST TIME. :biggrin: BUT I DIDNT PLAN IT OUT THAT GREAT NO PERMITS ETC. THESE GUYS ARE JUST BRINGIN UP THINGS THAT NEED TO BE EXPECTED. YOUR DOING GOOD HOMIE DONT TRIP. WE ALL NEED TO JUST COME TOGETHER AND BE SMART THIS TIME. FUCK THOSE COPS. *AND THE NEWS*.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 2 2008, 10:01 PM~9593812
> *theres always gonna be haters/shit talkers homie. you cant please everyone.
> 
> lets just get this picnic going! :biggrin:  we need more of these type of events out here in cen/ nor cal
> 
> im already plottin up a similar event later on in the year out here in the valley :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 2 2008, 10:35 PM~9594095
> *I TOLD YOU THOUGH HOMIE, I WENT THROUGH THIS THE LAST TIME.  :biggrin:  BUT I DIDNT PLAN IT OUT THAT GREAT NO PERMITS ETC. THESE GUYS ARE JUST BRINGIN UP THINGS THAT NEED TO BE EXPECTED. YOUR DOING GOOD HOMIE DONT TRIP. WE ALL NEED TO JUST COME TOGETHER AND BE SMART THIS TIME. FUCK THOSE COPS. AND THE NEWS.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 2 2008, 10:01 PM~9593812
> *theres always gonna be haters/shit talkers homie. you cant please everyone.
> 
> lets just get this picnic going! :biggrin:  we need more of these type of events out here in cen/ nor cal
> 
> im already plottin up a similar event later on in the year out here in the valley :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD YOU WE'RE GOING TO DO IT! SAC-TOWN THE MACK TOWN.........  

I'LL BE THERE AGAIN LET ME KNOW THE DATE.. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 2 2008, 11:05 PM~9594320
> *I TOLD YOU  WE'RE GOING TO DO IT! SAC-TOWN THE MACK TOWN.........
> 
> I'LL BE THERE AGAIN LET ME KNOW THE DATE.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## Cadillac1

Somebody asked the question about 13's and i gave a response. all the homies should know what to expect. i got a ticket for no front plate coming out of there and three wheelin. that's two tickets so i didnt learn from the first one. i'll be there but i am putting everybody up on the game. its one way in and one way out, if you aint legit ..... ticket will be the easy way out.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 2 2008, 11:32 PM~9594453
> *Somebody asked the question about 13's and i gave a response.  all the homies should know what to expect.  i got a ticket for no front plate coming out of there and three wheelin.  that's two tickets so i didnt learn from the first one.  i'll be there but i am putting everybody up on the game.  its one way in and one way out, if you aint legit .....  ticket will be the easy way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  IT'S ALL LUV :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 2 2008, 08:22 PM~9591922
> *Sac PD and the CHP looks at the wieght rating on your tires.  Most 155's are good for like 800  or 900 pounds.  Multiply by 4 and they are safe on cars that weight no more than 3600 pounds.  Most cadillacs and old chevys weigh a lot more than that.  On cadillacs, the weigh is on a sticker inside the door.  They stop you for operating an unsafe vehicle and call a tow truck.  When you go over the railroad tracks, you are trapped.  if you don't have L's, insurance or registration call somebody for a ride home.
> *


155's are rated for 959 pounds each, so I'm over 634 pounds on an empty car. :biggrin: I guess I'm fucked if they start nit picking  Do they sit at the tracks and do that often? :dunno:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 2 2008, 04:25 PM~9590203
> *Raj, you know anything about the 155's question? Is that a common thing that Sac PD does, or have they just done it on a few occasions to fuck with people?
> *


Put it this way if they really want to mess with you they will find a reason no matter what. If the car has been modified from stock it can be a ticket. It's all on the cops. If we are out their not acting crazy their should be no problems. For the most part the cops don't care. When it gets out of hand is when they start messing with everyone. From my experience they have never tripped on tire sizes. They were always more worried about the loud music and hydraulics.


----------



## 64Rag

Best thing to do is get their early and park. When it's time to leave go home.


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by bub916+Jan 2 2008, 10:19 PM~9593318-->
> 
> 
> 
> A CAN EVERYBODY KEEP THE NEGATIVE STUFF OFF THIS TOPIC :angry: IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOMETHING TOGETHER!AND MILLER WAS TOO ME THE SPOT TO DO IT  I ALREADY PAID FOR THE PERMIT,SO I'LL BE THERE! AND THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP TALKING NEGATIVE DONT COME THAT EASY RIGHT :dunno: JUST WANT EVERY ONE TO COME OUT AN HAVE A GOOD TIME THATS ALL.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: I'm asking real questions to at least cover my bases, now is that negative? It's called reality, bro and I will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 11:01 PM~9593812
> *theres always gonna be haters/shit talkers homie. you cant please everyone.
> 
> lets just get this picnic going! :biggrin:  we need more of these type of events out here in cen/ nor cal
> 
> im already plottin up a similar event later on in the year out here in the valley :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the one bringing up some of these questions, so I guess you were referring to me. I was asking valid questions because I am a realist. In no way is this hate, it's that I rather be informed that go about doing shit blindly.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 11:35 PM~9594095
> *I TOLD YOU THOUGH HOMIE, I WENT THROUGH THIS THE LAST TIME.  :biggrin:  BUT I DIDNT PLAN IT OUT THAT GREAT NO PERMITS ETC. THESE GUYS ARE JUST BRINGIN UP THINGS THAT NEED TO BE EXPECTED. YOUR DOING GOOD HOMIE DONT TRIP. WE ALL NEED TO JUST COME TOGETHER AND BE SMART THIS TIME. FUCK THOSE COPS. AND THE NEWS.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cadillac1_@Jan 3 2008, 12:32 AM~9594453
> *Somebody asked the question about 13's and i gave a response.  all the homies should know what to expect.  i got a ticket for no front plate coming out of there and three wheelin.  that's two tickets so i didnt learn from the first one.  i'll be there but i am putting everybody up on the game.  its one way in and one way out, if you aint legit .....  ticket will be the easy way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the answer, bro.  Last time I was there, I nearly escaped my third wreckless driving ticket. hno:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+Jan 3 2008, 08:55 AM~9595668-->
> 
> 
> 
> Put it this way if they really want to mess with you they will find a reason no matter what. If the car has been modified from stock it can be a ticket. It's all on the cops. If we are out their not acting crazy their should be no problems. For the most part the cops don't care. When it gets out of hand is when they start messing with everyone. From my experience they have never tripped on tire sizes. They were always more worried about the loud music and hydraulics.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64Rag_@Jan 3 2008, 08:57 AM~9595672
> *Best thing to do is get their early and park. When it's time to leave go home.
> *


  I should be good then.


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 3 2008, 09:05 AM~9595702
> *I'm the one bringing up some of these questions, so I guess you were referring to me. I was asking valid questions because I am a realist. In no way is this hate, it's that I rather be informed that go about doing shit blindly.
> *


no not at all brown,, i was just letting homie know that thats how it is. putting on any type of get together/show ,big or small, its stressful as hell. just letting homie know that he should go thru with it and go from there.  i was in the same boat when me and the homie put on the layitlow picnic last year in turlock. alotta people were discouraging us and giving negative feedback, but i said fuck it and went ahead and got all the permits and what not. not one cop showed up the whole day. and the only reason the parks and rec people came over was because some dude pulled his car up on the grass, you cant do that at that park. and even then they were being hella cool with us.

the point im trying to make is that we need more picnics like these. we need the people to put these on in different cities thru out the valley and sac/bay area. its this kinda grassroots style of lowriding thats gonna pull everyone closer.


----------



## bub916

:biggrin: THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK  SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING :thumbsup: TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 10:35 AM~9596122
> *no not at all brown,, i was just letting homie know that thats how it is. putting on  any type of get together/show ,big or small, its stressful as hell.  just letting homie know that he should go thru with it and go from there.  i was in the same boat when me and the homie put on the layitlow picnic last year in turlock. alotta people were discouraging us and giving negative feedback, but i said fuck it and went ahead and got all the permits and what not. not one cop showed up the whole day. and the only reason the parks and rec people came over was because some dude pulled his car up on the grass, you cant do that at that park.  and even then they were being hella cool with us.
> 
> the point im trying to make is that we need more picnics like these. we need the people to put these on in different cities thru out the valley and sac/bay area. its this kinda grassroots style of lowriding thats gonna pull everyone closer.
> *


I hear you on that. I applaud them and you for putting these kinds of things together for the rest of us to enjoy.  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 3 2008, 10:47 AM~9596169
> *I hear you on that. I applaud them and you for putting these kinds of things together for the rest of us to enjoy.   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75+Jan 3 2008, 10:35 AM~9596122-->
> 
> 
> 
> no not at all brown,, i was just letting homie know that thats how it is. putting on  any type of get together/show ,big or small, its stressful as hell.  just letting homie know that he should go thru with it and go from there.  i was in the same boat when me and the homie put on the layitlow picnic last year in turlock. alotta people were discouraging us and giving negative feedback, but i said fuck it and went ahead and got all the permits and what not. not one cop showed up the whole day. and the only reason the parks and rec people came over was because some dude pulled his car up on the grass, you cant do that at that park.  and even then they were being hella cool with us.
> 
> the point im trying to make is that we need more picnics like these. we need the people to put these on in different cities thru out the valley and sac/bay area. its this kinda grassroots style of lowriding thats gonna pull everyone closer.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bub916_@Jan 3 2008, 10:41 AM~9596145
> *:biggrin: THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK  SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING :thumbsup: TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 09:35 AM~9596122
> *no not at all brown,, i was just letting homie know that thats how it is. putting on  any type of get together/show ,big or small, its stressful as hell.  just letting homie know that he should go thru with it and go from there.  i was in the same boat when me and the homie put on the layitlow picnic last year in turlock. alotta people were discouraging us and giving negative feedback, but i said fuck it and went ahead and got all the permits and what not. not one cop showed up the whole day. and the only reason the parks and rec people came over was because some dude pulled his car up on the grass, you cant do that at that park.  and even then they were being hella cool with us.
> 
> the point im trying to make is that we need more picnics like these. we need the people to put these on in different cities thru out the valley and sac/bay area. its this kinda grassroots style of lowriding thats gonna pull everyone closer.
> *


YEAH! I WAS THERE. IT WAS COOL! THIS ONE WILL BE TOO! 
FUCK THE POLICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 3 2008, 10:55 AM~9596202
> *YEAH! I WAS THERE. IT WAS COOL! THIS ONE WILL BE TOO!
> FUCK THE POLICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's not that, it's beating them at their own game and staying one step ahead as much as you can. Believe me, but I didn't say it! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 3 2008, 09:41 AM~9596145
> *:biggrin: THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK  SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING :thumbsup: TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bub916

so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
BLVD KINGS
SANGRE LATINA ? 
DEVOTION
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :0 
STREET LOW :0 :biggrin: 
35 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN let's keep adding to the list :thumbsup:
THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

*THE NEW SACTOWN THREAD IN LOWRIDER GENERAL....*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...99&qpid=9596840


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 3 2008, 11:55 AM~9596202
> *YEAH! I WAS THERE. IT WAS COOL! THIS ONE WILL BE TOO!
> FUCK THE POLICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You should also be smart and concider a few things...
I feel the same, BUT If you think 1time dont read the boards you better guess again.
Little things like this can be the differance in us getting fucced with or not, and those of us that have the cars getting harrased.

The main thing that will ALWAYS fucc these things is Lighting up the tires and the hyphy fools!


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 3 2008, 02:33 PM~9597725
> *You should also be smart and concider a few things...
> I feel the same, BUT If you think 1time dont read the boards you better guess again.
> Little things like this can be the differance in us getting fucced with or not, and those of us that have the cars getting harrased.
> 
> The main thing that will ALWAYS fucc these things is Lighting up the tires and the hyphy fools!
> *


:yes:


----------



## BackBumper559

HOW MUCH MONEY 4 DA HOPPPPP THE PAY OUT


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 3 2008, 02:49 PM~9597855
> *HOW MUCH MONEY 4 DA HOPPPPP THE PAY OUT
> *


since no one really wants to pitch in for anything. Your probably looking around a 10 dollar pot for the hop. just being honest :uh:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 3 2008, 03:51 PM~9597879
> *since no one really wants to pitch in for anything. Your probably looking around a 10 dollar pot for the hop. just being honest :uh:
> *


why should there be a payout?
if it was a show or something I understand, ut this is a BBQ,a picnic, crusie!
This is where real ridas come out and lowride for the love of it IMO!
And thats not a knocc against those that build hoppers to hop at shows or trailer queens, to each there own in this game.


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 3 2008, 03:24 PM~9598167
> *why should there be a payout?
> if it was a show or something I understand,  ut this is a BBQ,a picnic, crusie!
> This is where real ridas come out and lowride for the love of it IMO!And thats not a knocc against those that build hoppers to hop at shows or trailer queens, to each there own in this game.
> *


x2


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 04:45 PM~9598328
> *x2
> *


Wish my glasshouse was ready to pull out!!  
hope to c urs out in sac!


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 3 2008, 03:46 PM~9598336
> *Wish my glasshouse was ready to pull out!!
> hope to c urs out in sac!
> *


as long as it dont rain


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 02:52 PM~9598392
> *as long as it dont rain
> *


DONT EVEN WANT TO HERE THAT WORD hno: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 3 2008, 03:16 PM~9598599
> *DONT EVEN WANT TO HERE THAT WORD hno:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT WORD? "RAIN" OPPS, DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUD? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

so is it still the 6th or no cause its raining is what it looks like


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 3 2008, 10:27 AM~9596373
> *It's not that, it's beating them at their own game and staying one step ahead as much as you can. Believe me, but I didn't say it!  :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT UNDER CONTROL WITH THE HYPHYS FOOLS IT WILL BE COOL.
BUT ONCE A COP SEE'S ANY OF THAT SHIT IT'S A RAP.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Jan 3 2008, 06:24 PM~9599661
> *so is it still the 6th or no cause its raining is what it looks like
> *


I think its the 13th now


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 3 2008, 06:29 PM~9599690
> *AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT UNDER CONTROL WITH THE HYPHYS FOOLS IT WILL BE COOL.
> BUT ONCE A COP SEE'S ANY OF THAT SHIT IT'S A RAP.
> *


same with hopping in the parking lot


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 3 2008, 06:56 PM~9600479
> *I think its the 13th now
> *


cool i should make it


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 3 2008, 02:24 PM~9598167
> *why should there be a payout?
> if it was a show or something I understand,  ut this is a BBQ,a picnic, crusie!
> This is where real ridas come out and lowride for the love of it IMO!
> And thats not a knocc against those that build hoppers to hop at shows or trailer queens, to each there own in this game.
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 3 2008, 09:41 AM~9596145
> *:biggrin: THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK  SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING :thumbsup: TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE
> *


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 3 2008, 08:07 PM~9601122
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## untouchables

uffin:


----------



## Manuel

hey bub can i bring my boat . :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 3 2008, 09:48 PM~9602432
> *hey bub can i bring my boat . :biggrin:
> *


  is this your boat :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 3 2008, 10:48 PM~9602432
> *hey bub can i bring my boat . :biggrin:
> *


You taking me fishing on the Sacramento River, Manuel? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 3 2008, 03:24 PM~9598167
> *why should there be a payout?
> if it was a show or something I understand,  ut this is a BBQ,a picnic, crusie!
> This is where real ridas come out and lowride for the love of it IMO!
> And thats not a knocc against those that build hoppers to hop at shows or trailer queens, to each there own in this game.
> *


TRUE. THERE SHOULDNT BE A PAYOUT. BUT I DO KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE BROKE IN THIS CITY JUST LIKE MYSELF. MAYBE WE SHOULD HOP AROUND TAX TIME. ITS IN A COUPLE WEEKS :uh: :uh:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 3 2008, 11:41 PM~9603493
> *TRUE. THERE SHOULDNT BE A PAYOUT. BUT I DO KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE BROKE IN THIS CITY JUST LIKE MYSELF.  MAYBE WE SHOULD HOP AROUND TAX TIME. ITS IN A COUPLE WEEKS :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

HERES THE OLD TOPIC FROM TWO YEARS AGO ABOUT THE SHOW I TRIED TO HELP ARRANGE. 


THAT SHIT WENT ALMOST 200 PAGES... :uh: :uh:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=139107


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## RAIDER NATION

GET TO WORK BITCH.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 4 2008, 07:30 AM~9604624
> *GET TO WORK BITCH.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 3 2008, 10:30 PM~9602913
> *You taking me fishing on the Sacramento River, Manuel? :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah homie you and your brother. its got air bags . i hope the park is not flooded so bring your boat not your car. :biggrin: nothing neg bub .


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 4 2008, 08:30 AM~9604624
> *GET TO WORK BITCH.
> *


GREAT. EVEN MY FUCKIN BOSS KNOWS WHEN IM ON LAYITLOW BEFORE I GO TO WORK. :uh:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 3 2008, 10:00 PM~9602565
> * is this your boat :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro you wasn't suppose to show my boat till vegas.now everbody knows now. shit.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

EDGAR, NOW I KNOW WHY YOU ARE WORRIED ABOUT THE TICKETS HOMIE... LOOK WHAT I FOUND ...


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 4 2008, 07:43 AM~9604692
> *EDGAR, NOW I KNOW WHY YOU ARE WORRIED ABOUT THE TICKETS HOMIE... LOOK WHAT I FOUND ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S FUCKED UP! BUT THAT'S OLD SCHOOL RIGHT THERE.... :0


----------



## exotic rider

DO YOU REMEMBER THIS RIDE YOU TOOK SCOTT?


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 4 2008, 07:44 AM~9604699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


orale mikilo;


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 4 2008, 07:45 AM~9604704
> *THAT'S FUCKED UP! BUT THAT'S OLD SCHOOL RIGHT THERE.... :0
> *


thats a fucked up feeling.


----------



## mi familia

THE WEATHER IS NOT LOOKING GOOD GUY'S


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 4 2008, 08:08 AM~9604856
> *THE WEATHER IS NOT LOOKING GOOD GUY'S
> *


IT'S BEEN CHANGED TO THE 13TH!


----------



## exotic rider

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: exotic rider, Dozierman, RAIDER NATION, Manuel


SAC-TOWN IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 4 2008, 12:41 AM~9603493
> *TRUE. THERE SHOULDNT BE A PAYOUT. BUT I DO KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE BROKE IN THIS CITY JUST LIKE MYSELF.   MAYBE WE SHOULD HOP AROUND TAX TIME. ITS IN A COUPLE WEEKS :uh:  :uh:
> *


HA HA! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 4 2008, 08:05 AM~9604510
> *HERES THE OLD TOPIC FROM TWO YEARS AGO ABOUT THE SHOW I TRIED TO HELP ARRANGE.
> THAT SHIT WENT ALMOST 200 PAGES... :uh:  :uh:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=139107
> *


That's the topic I met Rick (PSTA) on here. :happysad: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 4 2008, 08:35 AM~9604641
> *hell yeah homie you and your brother. its got air bags . i hope the park is not flooded so bring your boat not your car. :biggrin: nothing neg bub .
> *


My car is my boat!.......well one of them. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Jan 4 2008, 08:43 AM~9604692-->
> 
> 
> 
> EDGAR, NOW I KNOW WHY YOU ARE WORRIED ABOUT THE TICKETS HOMIE... LOOK WHAT I FOUND ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy: Anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by exotic [email protected] 4 2008, 08:45 AM~9604704
> *THAT'S FUCKED UP! BUT THAT'S OLD SCHOOL RIGHT THERE.... :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit! It would have been my third wreckless driving ticket, and I can't have anymore...ever.  hno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Manuel_@Jan 4 2008, 09:06 AM~9604842
> *thats a fucked up feeling.
> *


Yup, it's funny to me now! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 4 2008, 10:00 AM~9605674
> *:0  :cheesy: Anymore?
> 
> No shit! It would have been my third wreckless driving ticket, and I can't have anymore...ever.   hno:
> 
> Yup, it's funny to me now!  :biggrin:
> *


i feel u on that i hate tickets got one pending right now hitting the swithces at a railroad stop.i quess shit happens.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 3 2008, 10:47 AM~9596512
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> SANGRE LATINA ?
> DEVOTION
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:    :0
> STREET LOW :0  :biggrin:
> 35 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/        TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN  let's keep adding to the list  :thumbsup:
> THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK  SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING  TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE
> :thumbsup:
> *


Sunday, Jan 13
High: 59 °F RealFeel®: 61 °F
Mostly sunny and not as cool :biggrin: hope this is right!


----------



## higinio11

WHATS UP SCOTT, THIS IS GINIO YOU GOING TO BE AT THE PARK HOMIE??


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 4 2008, 01:58 PM~9607024
> *WHATS UP SCOTT, THIS IS GINIO YOU GOING TO BE AT THE PARK HOMIE??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEA BRO HOLLER AT ME ON MY CELL DUDE.


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## SHOWTIME916

*NEW SACTOWN THREAD SOME COOL PICS UP IN THERE...*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=383399&st=0


----------



## bub916

so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
BLVD KINGS
SANGRE LATINA ? 
DEVOTION
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :0 
STREET LOW :0 :biggrin: 
35 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list 
THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE  



Sunday, Jan 13
High: 59 °F RealFeel®: 61 °F
Mostly sunny and not as cool / hope this is right! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1

The weather today was crazy. its supposed to rain over the weekend but nothing like today.


----------



## djrascal

I hope i can make it out next weekend, looks like its going to be a good turn out.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jan 4 2008, 07:30 PM~9609830
> *I hope i can make it out next weekend, looks like its going to be a good turn out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209

Aztecas Cc & Nocturnal Cc 2nd Annual Picnic Show & Shine


----------



## SHOWTIME916

OUR BARBEQUE WAS THROWN 20 FEET AND THE COVER FOR IT FLEW IN THE FRONT YARD. :uh: 

MY HOMEGIRLS FENCE BLEW OVER ALSO. THAT WAS CRAZY WEATHER BOY..


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 5 2008, 09:12 AM~9613431
> *OUR BARBEQUE WAS THROWN 20 FEET AND THE COVER FOR IT FLEW IN THE FRONT YARD. :uh:
> 
> MY HOMEGIRLS FENCE BLEW OVER ALSO. THAT WAS CRAZY WEATHER BOY..
> *


stop crying 916. shit happens. my car flew to miller park.lol


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 5 2008, 09:12 AM~9613431
> *OUR BARBEQUE WAS THROWN 20 FEET AND THE COVER FOR IT FLEW IN THE FRONT YARD. :uh:
> 
> MY HOMEGIRLS FENCE BLEW OVER ALSO. THAT WAS CRAZY WEATHER BOY..
> *











I had to tie down my grill, but my fence made it. My cousins neighbor got tree owned.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 5 2008, 01:05 PM~9614433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to tie down my grill, but my fence made it. My cousins neighbor got tree owned.
> *


that sucks


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 4 2008, 02:48 PM~9607354
> *YEA BRO HOLLER AT ME ON MY CELL DUDE.
> *


for sure homie


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

I'm in Solo I might even bust out the 62 Galaxy 500 for sure the Mark is coming. I guess it times to introduce my one of a kind baby to the homie's!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by LaidLowMarkVIII_@Jan 5 2008, 04:20 PM~9615814
> *I'm in Solo I might even bust out the 62 Galaxy 500 for sure the Mark is coming.  I guess it times to introduce my one of a kind baby to the homie's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice homie.


----------



## winojameSj

Next weekend cool proubly be able to make it


----------



## StreetLowrider

that sucks, I can't make it next weekend. I'll be in Vegas. I'm going to see if someone else can make it to take pics.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 5 2008, 07:39 PM~9617027
> *that sucks, I can't make it next weekend. I'll be in Vegas. I'm going to see if someone else can make it to take pics.
> *


 WELL HAVE FUN IN VEGAS,BE REAL COOL IF YOU CAN GET SOMEONE ELSE OUT :thumbsup: MUCH LUV TO STREETLOW


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LaidLowMarkVIII_@Jan 5 2008, 04:20 PM~9615814
> *I'm in Solo I might even bust out the 62 Galaxy 500 for sure the Mark is coming.  I guess it times to introduce my one of a kind baby to the homie's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Jan 5 2008, 05:09 PM~9616172
> *Next weekend cool proubly be able to make it
> *


try and make it wino let me know what time your going so we can park together you know san jo is in the house.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Jan 5 2008, 05:09 PM~9616172
> *Next weekend cool proubly be able to make it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

I'm bout to skip work to be @ the park for this


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2008, 02:19 AM~9619355
> *I'm bout to skip work to be @ the park for this
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

I dont know if you guys know this but if we wait a few week we can actually get a permit for a park then we are COP-UNTOUCHABLE. I havnt applied for one in a while so i dont know the cost but i am sure it isnt much.


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

Here is the forecast for next weekend

Sat
Jan 12

Partly Cloudy
58°/35° 10%
58°F
Get Tips for Driving in the Rain
Sun
Jan 13

Sunny
57°/35° 20%
57°F


----------



## ricardo labrador

damn i was really looking forward to today...fuckin weather.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by LaidLowMarkVIII_@Jan 6 2008, 08:52 AM~9620135
> *I dont know if you guys know this but if we wait a few week we can actually get a permit for a park then we are COP-UNTOUCHABLE.  I havnt applied for one in a while so i dont know the cost but i am sure it isnt much.
> *


WE HAVE PERMITS FOR THE WHOLE PARK!


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 5 2008, 01:05 PM~9614433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to tie down my grill, but my fence made it. My cousins neighbor got tree owned.
> *


i had hernia surgury thursday i missed all the excitment power went off in the hospital once on friday other than that only what i saw on the news is what i new about


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 6 2008, 10:04 AM~9620214
> *WE HAVE PERMITS FOR THE WHOLE PARK!
> *


can someone tell me how much that set you guys back?? just curios.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 6 2008, 10:04 AM~9620214
> *WE HAVE PERMITS FOR THE WHOLE PARK!
> *


ILL GIVE U SOME BREAD WHEN I SEE YOU GUYS.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 6 2008, 09:03 AM~9620211
> *damn i was really looking forward to today...fuckin weather.
> *


yhea me too :biggrin: but cant controll mothernature.besides the park looks bad right now, couple trees down. parts of the parking areas have hella water in them,the drains are clog'd with leafs :angry: im gonna gettahold of park an rec tomorrow.hope they clean it up or i might be a one man cleanup :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

SMILEY NEEDS AN ARMATURE IF ANYONE HAS AN EXTRA ONE... ASAP


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 6 2008, 11:22 AM~9620667
> *yhea me too :biggrin: but cant controll mothernature.besides the park looks bad right now, couple trees down. parts of the parking areas have hella water in them,the drains are clog'd with leafs :angry: im gonna gettahold of park an rec tomorrow.hope they clean it up or i might be a one man cleanup :uh:  :roflmao:
> *



fo reals...fo sure ill be out next sunday. :biggrin: 

yo scott you know any one who has a body shop that can color match my header panel for my lac?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 6 2008, 11:32 AM~9620742
> *fo reals...fo sure ill be out next sunday. :biggrin:
> 
> yo scott you know any one who has a body shop that can color match my header panel for my lac?
> *


DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO SPEND BRO. THERES ALOT OF SPOTS.


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 6 2008, 11:36 AM~9620767
> *DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO SPEND BRO. THERES ALOT OF SPOTS.
> *


word.i just need it to match the rest of tha car. it looks weird cus the headerpanel is burgandy on a white lac.well get at me if you know anyone that can hook it up.


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 6 2008, 09:51 AM~9620464
> *can someone tell me how much that set you guys back?? just curios.
> *


I nam pretty sure he was Joking!


----------



## Q-DOG

So whats the deal you guys got the whole park for what day? Let me know my imp. needs to come out the garage for a min. uffin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by LaidLowMarkVIII_@Jan 6 2008, 12:50 PM~9621516
> *I nam pretty sure he was Joking!
> *


WE HAVE THE PERMITS FOR EVERY BENCH & BBQ PIT IN THE PARK.. UP 250 PEOPLE!
I DON'T JOKE AROUND WHEN IT COMES TO POLICE & TICKETS & TOW TRUCKS, OH YEAH & JAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Q-DOG_@Jan 6 2008, 01:11 PM~9621650
> *So whats the deal you guys got the whole park for what day? Let me know my imp. needs to come out the garage for a min. uffin:
> *


JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH
JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 6 2008, 09:04 AM~9620214
> *WE HAVE PERMITS FOR THE WHOLE PARK!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 6 2008, 01:45 PM~9621849
> *WE HAVE THE PERMITS FOR EVERY BENCH & BBQ PIT IN THE PARK.. UP 250 PEOPLE!
> I DON'T JOKE AROUND WHEN IT COMES TO POLICE & TICKETS & TOW TRUCKS, OH YEAH & JAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN my BAD!!! Thats pretty damn tight!


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 6 2008, 02:45 PM~9621849
> *WE HAVE THE PERMITS FOR EVERY BENCH & BBQ PIT IN THE PARK.. UP 250 PEOPLE!
> I DON'T JOKE AROUND WHEN IT COMES TO POLICE & TICKETS & TOW TRUCKS, OH YEAH & JAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOT YET WE DONT. I HAVE TO GO TO THE CITY AND GET THE PERMIT FOR THE OTHER SIDE. ITS NOT OFFICIAL YET. I WORK TWO JOBS AND DONT HAVE ALOT OF TIME. IF SOMEONE WANTS TO DO IT FOR ME I WILL GIVE THEM THE BREAD AND THEY CAN DO IT, OTHERWISE I AM GOING MONDAY OR THURSDAY... 

I DONT WANT TO BE LIKE THESE GOLDRUSH ENTERTAINMENT GUYS AND MAKE PROMISES I CANT KEEP, SO IM LETTING EVERYONE KNOW I DONT HAVE THE PERMIT FOR THE OTHER SIDE YET..


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 6 2008, 02:48 PM~9621870
> *JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH
> JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH JAN. 13TH
> *


 :biggrin: sounds good to me


----------



## bub916

so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
BLVD KINGS
SANGRE LATINA ? 
DEVOTION
GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :0 
STREET LOW :0 :biggrin: 
36 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list 
THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

bring your boat its flooded right now . maybe we can get extoic to do a cannon ball and exit all the water. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 6 2008, 10:32 AM~9620742
> *fo reals...fo sure ill be out next sunday. :biggrin:
> 
> yo scott you know any one who has a body shop that can color match my header panel for my lac?
> *


ask the homie wino in here hes a good as matcher and painter. scott call james 4 him


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 6 2008, 05:24 PM~9623376
> *bring your boat its flooded right now . maybe we can get extoic to do a cannon ball and exit all the water. :biggrin:
> *


  thats just the drains are cloged with leafs,shoot if i have to i'll go over there an clear them.


----------



## sireluzion916

:biggrin:


----------



## auburnhooligan

Gold Countries Finest new upcoming club will be there.. 2 of us striving to make it strong. Auburn, Ca.


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by auburnhooligan_@Jan 7 2008, 12:23 AM~9627307
> *Gold Countries Finest new upcoming club will be there..  2 of us striving to make it strong.  Auburn, Ca.
> *


good to see someone from a-town lowriding :biggrin: . i used to stay up in auburn.


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 6 2008, 06:28 PM~9623413
> *ask the homie wino in here hes a good as matcher and painter. scott call james 4 him
> *


cool. ill see if i can get a hold of him.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by auburnhooligan_@Jan 6 2008, 11:23 PM~9627307
> *Gold Countries Finest new upcoming club will be there..  2 of us striving to make it strong.  Auburn, Ca.
> *


 :thumbsup: I'LL AD YOU GUYS TO THE LIST,GOOD LUCK WITH THE CLUB.


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION

U NEED THA PERMITZ...LET ME KNOW AND I'LL GRAB'M 4 YA


----------



## RAIDER NATION

HOOTIE WAZ UP DIS IS JOHNNY Z. (WHAT THE FUCK U DOIN)


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 6 2008, 05:32 PM~9623449
> *  thats just the drains are cloged with leafs,shoot if i have to i'll go over there an clear them.
> *


lets go i'll help a homie out.


----------



## sharky_510

uffin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 6 2008, 05:13 PM~9623319
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> SANGRE LATINA ?
> DEVOTION
> GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :biggrin:  :0
> STREET LOW    :0  :biggrin:
> 36 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN  :thumbsup:        let's keep adding to the list
> THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

cant wait.. this should be real nice.


----------



## EL RAIDER

so is on 4 this sun 13th?


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 7 2008, 04:07 PM~9632671
> *so is on 4 this sun 13th?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BackBumper559

HOW MUCH DENNIO 4 THE HOPP :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 7 2008, 05:41 PM~9633551
> *:yes:
> *




:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 7 2008, 06:55 PM~9634255
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


HATER :0


----------



## 1DUCE

Buba is it true that this is a Lay m low food drive? A couple of our members are comming out and want to know what is needed and who is it for???  ok i see its for senior gleaners :thumbsup: :thumbsup: we will see you there.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 7 2008, 07:59 PM~9634305
> *HATER :0
> *




:0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 7 2008, 09:00 PM~9634318
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 7 2008, 06:59 PM~9634306
> *Buba is it true that this is a Lay m low food drive? A couple of our members are comming out and want to know what is needed and who is it for???
> *


CAN FOODS & NON- PERISHABLES :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 7 2008, 07:01 PM~9634327
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro+Jan 7 2008, 08:01 PM~9634327-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-exotic rider_@Jan 7 2008, 08:03 PM~9634362
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



ya sierren la voca q se les va a meter una ????? :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE

Whats on the Menu Laymlow?? I know Smiley always puts it down. :biggrin:the BBQ last summer was bomb.


----------



## Manuel

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 7 2008, 07:13 PM~9634473
> *ya sierren la voca q se les va a meter una ?????  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: hjukiyttrkukiooo jkgfe rettykunnnjj


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 7 2008, 07:18 PM~9634535
> *Whats on the Menu Laymlow?? I know Smiley always puts it down. :biggrin:the BBQ last summer was bomb.
> *


 A BRO THIS IS NOT A LAY-M-LOW EVENT I MEAN I KINDA HAD THE IDEA,BUT LOTS OF RIDERS HAVE HELP'D BRING THIS TOGETHER NOT JUST ME  BUT YA IT IS A BBQ/PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE AN HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 7 2008, 06:55 PM~9634255
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


HEY MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE THOSE AT HOME SUNDAY :biggrin: GONNA HAVE KNOW NEED FOR THEM :roflmao: CAUSE I GOT THIS :machinegun: FOR THEM HYPHY FOOLS THAT MIGHT TRYN COME OUT  NA ALL KIDING ASIDE,CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY HOPE WE HAVE A GREAT TURN OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

ME AND KITA GONNA HOLD DOWN THE BARBEQUE. 5 BONES A PLATE FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT BRING SHIT!!! :biggrin: 

IM GETTING THERE AT 8 AM TO SET UP MY SPOT. IM BRINGING TWO PROPANE BARBEQUES IF I CAN GET THEM THERE.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 7 2008, 09:20 PM~9636272
> *HEY MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE THOSE AT HOME SUNDAY :biggrin: GONNA HAVE KNOW NEED FOR THEM :roflmao: CAUSE I GOT THIS :machinegun: FOR THEM HYPHY FOOLS THAT MIGHT TRYN COME OUT  NA ALL KIDING ASIDE,CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY HOPE WE HAVE A GREAT TURN OUT.  :thumbsup:
> *


i know homie i'm down with you with the people that always ruin things. i'm going to talk to the park ranger and let him know we got everything under control but if theres a problem will keep in touch with him i know him pretty good .what we need to do is show them some class lowriders have and give him a time when to exit the park without bringing the sac p.d. to come. remember show them respect and will get respect. think about it. the park ranger told me because of cut backs that he's the only one that partrols that park so hes scared when it gets pack.the whole about what i'm saying is to keep sac p.d. out.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 7 2008, 07:18 PM~9634535
> *Whats on the Menu Laymlow?? I know Smiley always puts it down. :biggrin:the BBQ last summer was bomb.
> *


hey danny i want you to try my cousins bbq.sauce with meat hpoe you like spicy. but its good.


----------



## Dozierman

Two thumbs Up!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll be there.......


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 8 2008, 08:49 AM~9638682
> *
> *



is this nacho? lol


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 8 2008, 09:18 AM~9638893
> *is this nacho?  lol
> *



Is this Gloria... hno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

The weather is gonna be nice all weekend...


----------



## bub916

so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
BLVD KINGS
SANGRE LATINA ? 
DEVOTION
GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
LOWRIDER SCENE :biggrin: :0 
STREET LOW :0 :biggrin: 
36 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list 
THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE 








> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 8 2008, 09:49 AM~9639123
> *The weather is gonna be nice all weekend...
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 8 2008, 08:41 AM~9638348
> *hey danny i want you to try my cousins bbq.sauce with meat hpoe you like spicy. but its good.
> *


i likes spicy :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 7 2008, 10:08 PM~9636153
> *A BRO THIS IS NOT A LAY-M-LOW EVENT I MEAN I KINDA HAD THE IDEA,BUT LOTS OF RIDERS HAVE HELP'D BRING THIS TOGETHER NOT JUST ME  BUT YA IT IS A BBQ/PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE AN HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE :thumbsup:
> *


 Some of our rides are down right now but i think a couple will be there.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 8 2008, 09:46 AM~9639104
> *Is this Gloria... hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
thats cold i'll stop.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:12 AM~9639761
> *i likes spicy :biggrin:
> *




good i'll see you sunday.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:18 AM~9639805
> *Some of our rides are down right now but i think a couple will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83

IS EVERYONE STILL DOWN FOR THIS WEEKEND LET A BRATHA KNOW


----------



## NATHIZZLE

sounds like this one is goin to be big! lets get it jumpin for 2008!! ill be out there for sure in tha 66 fleetwood


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 8 2008, 03:47 PM~9641651
> *   IS EVERYONE STILL DOWN FOR THIS WEEKEND LET A BRATHA KNOW
> *


 :yes: should be a good one :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

ill be setting up the barbeque at 8 30 am


----------



## ANTDOGG

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 8 2008, 06:14 PM~9642958
> *ill be setting up the barbeque at 8 30 am
> *


ARE YOU REALLY SELLING PLATES THEN BECAUSE I HATE TAKING THE Q IN THE LOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 8 2008, 07:28 PM~9643097
> *ARE YOU REALLY SELLING PLATES THEN BECAUSE I HATE TAKING THE Q IN THE LOW! :thumbsup:
> *


YEA MAN ME AND KITA WILL TAKE CARE OF ANYONE FOR A 5 SPOT.


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 8 2008, 08:18 PM~9643610
> *YEA MAN ME AND KITA WILL TAKE CARE OF ANYONE FOR A 5 SPOT.
> *


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 8 2008, 07:18 PM~9643610
> *YEA MAN ME AND KITA WILL TAKE CARE OF ANYONE FOR A 5 SPOT.
> *


wat do we get 4 a 5 spot.?


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 8 2008, 07:59 PM~9644111
> *wat do we get 4 a 5 spot.?
> *



awww shit exotic is on -- hater.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 8 2008, 08:00 PM~9644127
> *awww  shit exotic is on -- hater.
> *




5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: exotic rider, Manuel, UFAMEA


ME & MY BUDDIES!   :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 8 2008, 07:28 PM~9643097
> *ARE YOU REALLY SELLING PLATES THEN BECAUSE I HATE TAKING THE Q IN THE LOW! :thumbsup:
> *


what time u rollin out there bro?? hit me up.. we could use my Q


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 8 2008, 07:58 PM~9644092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uso/uce in the house


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 8 2008, 07:58 PM~9644092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll be there at 8:30 with Scotty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i'm getting hungry :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 8 2008, 08:59 PM~9644111
> *wat do we get 4 a 5 spot.?
> *


*FOR YOU *










*FOR ME*


----------



## higinio11

Yeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh you know how we do it lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

Dayum, I'm salivating! And I'm supposed to be on a diet, thanks!! :angry: ...... :biggrin: I think I'll go to sleep now.


----------



## exotic rider

ALL THIS FOOD I'M GETTING HUNGRY! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 8 2008, 10:50 PM~9645854
> *ALL THIS FOOD I'M GETTING HUNGRY! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

might have missed it,, but is there a entrance fee to the park?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 8 2008, 11:01 PM~9645916
> *might have missed it,, but is there a entrance fee to the park?
> *


 :no:


----------



## Toro

looks like I'll be making the trip with a little surprise if all goes well...


----------



## bub916

so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
BLVD KINGS
SANGRE LATINA 
DEVOTION
GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
LIFES FINEST
LOWRIDER SCENE :0 :biggrin: 
STREET LOW :biggrin: :0 
TORO/IMPALAS MAG :0 :cheesy: 
37 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list 
THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE  

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 8 2008, 11:33 PM~9646107
> *looks like I'll be making the trip with a little surprise if all goes well...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

DAMM. ITS LOOKING GOOD, HOPE THE SUN WILL BE OUT.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 8 2008, 10:50 PM~9645854
> *ALL THIS FOOD I'M GETTING HUNGRY! :biggrin:
> *


your always hungry. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 8 2008, 10:11 PM~9645493
> *FOR YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay scott i don't want any body touching my food but kita i been to his house and
he knows bbqqqqqqq so stay away from my food 916.


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 8 2008, 08:58 PM~9644092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Island Style. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

sunday is gonna bo off the hook in sac... uffin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
i can already smell the B-B-Q.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 9 2008, 06:51 AM~9647008
> *DAMM. ITS LOOKING GOOD, HOPE THE SUN WILL BE OUT.
> *


Sun
Jan 13 Sunny 
60°/36°


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I GOT TWO PROPANE BARBEQUES. IM GONNA NEED A HAND PULLIN THEM OFF THE TRUCK ONE OF THEM IS FUCKIN HEAVY. :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75

damm i cant wait to head out there!


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 9 2008, 12:46 PM~9649066
> *I GOT TWO PROPANE BARBEQUES. IM GONNA NEED A HAND PULLIN THEM OFF THE TRUCK ONE OF THEM IS FUCKIN HEAVY.  :uh:
> *


ill give you a hand as soon as i get out there homie


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION

THE LAST PERMIT 4 THE PARK HAZ BEEN PIC'D UP :thumbsup: ...THEY TOLD ME ALL 4 AREAZ OF THE PARK ARE NOW FULL :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@Jan 9 2008, 04:36 PM~9651543
> *THE LAST PERMIT 4 THE PARK HAZ BEEN PIC'D UP  :thumbsup: ...THEY TOLD ME ALL  4 AREAZ OF THE PARK ARE NOW FULL :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigg ed dogg

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@Jan 9 2008, 06:36 PM~9651543
> *THE LAST PERMIT 4 THE PARK HAZ BEEN PIC'D UP  :thumbsup: ...THEY TOLD ME ALL  4 AREAZ OF THE PARK ARE NOW FULL :thumbsup:
> *


what's up hootie you going to be there?


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION

4 SHO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 9 2008, 11:46 AM~9649066
> *I GOT TWO PROPANE BARBEQUES. IM GONNA NEED A HAND PULLIN THEM OFF THE TRUCK ONE OF THEM IS FUCKIN HEAVY.  :uh:
> *


Don't trip bro, I got you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

im gonna roll out there with acouple of my members


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 8 2008, 10:47 PM~9645831
> *Yeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh you know how we do it lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY MONEY

hootie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 9 2008, 08:15 PM~9654010
> *im gonna roll out there with acouple of my members
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

ITS GOING DOWN!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM~9646161
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> SANGRE LATINA
> DEVOTION
> GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
> LIFES FINEST
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :0  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW :biggrin:    :0
> TORO/IMPALAS MAG :0  :cheesy:
> 37 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN  :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list
> THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 hno: just a few more days :cheesy:


----------



## 1967IMPALA

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## freky78

Damn!!! It looks like it`s going to be off the hook. I wish I could make it


----------



## Cadillac1

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 10 2008, 01:12 AM~9655046
> *ITS GOING DOWN!
> *


i will see you out there. its been a while


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 9 2008, 04:51 PM~9651685
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 9 2008, 11:12 PM~9655046
> *ITS GOING DOWN!
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916

*ANYONE GOT A PORTABLE CD PLAYER WE CAN HOOK UP SOME JAMS TO??*


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 9 2008, 11:12 PM~9655046
> *ITS GOING DOWN!
> *


*YOU BETTER COME BY AND GET SERVED AT PLAYING SOME BONES!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1+Jan 10 2008, 01:03 AM~9655452-->
> 
> 
> 
> i will see you out there.  its been a while
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir!
> We will be out there!
> Its been tooooo long homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2008, 09:35 AM~9656922
> *YOU BETTER COME BY AND GET SERVED AT PLAYING SOME BONES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn like that!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION

DAMM.

HOPE EVERYBODY ROLLIN PROPER.

U KNOW POPO GONNA LOOK AT EVERYTHING.

BUT FUCK IT WE DO WHAT WE DO. :yes: :loco:


----------



## Manuel

wats up kita don't let scott touch my food.lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

KITA DONT LET SCOTT EAT ALL THE FOOD.


----------



## exotic rider

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER

*Hello everyone, it's that time again for SOCIOS 6th annual car show at Cosumnes River College, 8401 Center Parkway Sacramento, CA 95823. 

We will keep you posted with information as time goes by. We just wanted you to be aware of the date.

Sunday, May 25th, 2008*


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
BLVD KINGS
SANGRE LATINA 
DEVOTION
GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
LIFES FINEST
LOWRIDER SCENE :0 :biggrin: 
STREET LOW :biggrin: :0 
TORO/IMPALAS MAG :0 :cheesy: 
37 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list 
THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE  




hno: just a few more days :thumbsup: 
:yes:


----------



## CHELADAS75

hows the weather out there today?? its raining out here in the valley


----------



## RAIDER NATION

ITS RAININ GATOS AND PERROS


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by Psta+Jan 9 2008, 10:12 PM~9655046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS GOING DOWN!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psta...
> Como estas?
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2008, 07:35 AM~9656922
> *YOU BETTER COME BY AND GET SERVED AT PLAYING SOME BONES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Who is playing? hno: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 10 2008, 09:52 AM~9657389
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> SANGRE LATINA
> DEVOTION
> GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
> LIFES FINEST
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :0  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW    :biggrin:  :0
> TORO/IMPALAS MAG    :0  :cheesy:
> 37 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN  :thumbsup:  let's keep adding to the list
> THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE
> hno:  just a few more days  :thumbsup:
> :yes:
> *


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 8 2008, 11:47 PM~9645831
> *Yeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh you know how we do it lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHAUUUUUU!!! DOING IT IMPALAS STYLE :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 10 2008, 12:37 PM~9659362
> *SHAUUUUUU!!! DOING IT IMPALAS STYLE :nicoderm: </span>
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

*OKAY IT LOOKS AS IF IM HOLDING DOWN THE BARBEQUE. KITAS GONNA MARINADE IT THOUGH. I JUST BOUGHT 30 POUNDS OF CHICKEN. 

IF ANYONE WAS THINKING OF BRINGING MEAT, WHY DONT YOU GUYS SAVE YOUR BREAD AND BRING A SIDE DISH INSTEAD WITH ME. WE CAN EAT THIS CHICKEN INSTEAD. 

DONT BE CHEAP AND BRING A SHASTA 2 LITER EITHER :uh: BRING SOME POTATO SALAD OR SOMETHING... MACARONI SALAD ETC.


SHIT IF SOMEONE EVEN HAS KNIFES AND FORKS BRING THAT SHIT TOO. AND A COUPLE TABLE CLOTHS... LET ME KNOW IF SOMEONES DOWN TO GO IN WITH ME...*


----------



## EL RAIDER

post da add again please :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 10 2008, 09:07 AM~9657074
> *KITA DONT LET SCOTT EAT ALL THE FOOD.
> *



STAY HOME AND WATCH FOOTBALL ON SUNDAY. ME.... ILL BE EATING CHICKEN AND FEEDING MY FACE..


YOU... AT HOME BORED..


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2008, 01:54 PM~9659506
> *OKAY IT LOOKS AS IF IM HOLDING DOWN THE BARBEQUE. KITAS GONNA MARINADE IT THOUGH. I JUST BOUGHT 30 POUNDS OF CHICKEN.
> 
> IF ANYONE WAS THINKING OF BRINGING MEAT, WHY DONT YOU GUYS SAVE YOUR BREAD AND BRING A SIDE DISH INSTEAD WITH ME. WE CAN EAT THIS CHICKEN INSTEAD.
> 
> SHIT!!   :angry: How about a Shasta 12 pack? :dunno: :biggrin:*


----------



## RAIDER NATION

YOU DONT WATCH FOOTBALL CAUSE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT A FOOT BALL IS. BITCH.

FEED YO FACE HO.

YOUR THE ONLY M FER THAT I KNOW THAT EATS A FULL MEAL FOR A MIDNIGHT SNACK. :buttkick:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 10 2008, 01:35 PM~9659858
> *SHIT!!    :angry: How about a Shasta 12 pack? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: funny thing is to me, all shasta tastes allright execpt the cola :barf:


----------



## ANTDOGG

IS THE PARK BIG ENOUGH FO ALL THESE RIDES? NEVER BEEN THERE!


----------



## RAIDER NATION

WHO IS SHOWTIME 916?

SHOULD BE SHOWTIME 91 BITCH. :twak:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 10 2008, 01:41 PM~9659917
> *IS THE PARK BIG ENOUGH FO ALL THESE RIDES? NEVER BEEN THERE!
> *


should be :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

address 2 da park please


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 10 2008, 01:55 PM~9660051
> *address 2 da park please
> *


MILLER PARK 2760 MARINA VIEW DR
SACRAMENTO,CA 95818 sunday 1/13/08


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 10 2008, 02:41 PM~9659917
> *IS THE PARK BIG ENOUGH FO ALL THESE RIDES? NEVER BEEN THERE!
> *



Yea Playa... Trust me... It's big enough. This event should be crackin' since it'll be sunny so don't miss it. See ya There as well as everyone else. One Luv... Peace....


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2008, 12:54 PM~9659506
> *OKAY IT LOOKS AS IF IM HOLDING DOWN THE BARBEQUE. KITAS GONNA MARINADE IT THOUGH. I JUST BOUGHT 30 POUNDS OF CHICKEN.
> 
> IF ANYONE WAS THINKING OF BRINGING MEAT, WHY DONT YOU GUYS SAVE YOUR BREAD AND BRING A SIDE DISH INSTEAD WITH ME. WE CAN EAT THIS CHICKEN INSTEAD.
> 
> DONT BE CHEAP AND BRING A SHASTA 2 LITER EITHER :uh: BRING SOME POTATO SALAD OR SOMETHING... MACARONI SALAD ETC.
> SHIT IF SOMEONE EVEN HAS KNIFES AND FORKS BRING THAT SHIT TOO. AND A COUPLE TABLE CLOTHS... LET ME KNOW IF SOMEONES DOWN TO GO IN WITH ME...
> *


scott give me a call u know i'm down to help out . i'm sitting on three. what time u need me call .


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 10 2008, 02:43 PM~9659929
> *WHO IS SHOWTIME 916?
> 
> SHOULD BE SHOWTIME 91 BITCH. :twak:
> *


FOR ALL THAT DONT KNOW, THIS IS MY BOSS. :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2008, 05:00 PM~9661039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jan 9 2008, 10:57 PM~9654962
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 10 2008, 01:37 PM~9659362
> *SHAUUUUUU!!! DOING IT IMPALAS STYLE :nicoderm:
> *


A toda madre


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 10 2008, 03:10 PM~9660180
> *MILLER PARK 2760 MARINA VIEW DR
> SACRAMENTO,CA 95818 sunday 1/13/08
> *



I SHALL BE THERE


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 10 2008, 05:28 PM~9661252
> *I SHALL BE THERE
> *


YOU BRINGIN THE BLACK CAD??


----------



## sireluzion916

:uh:


----------



## Cadillac1

I was thinkin the park would be big enough but i am starting to wonder. Try to get there early is all i can tell you.


----------



## bub916

THINK WOULD SHOULD KEEP ALL THE DAILYS IN ONE AREA,SO WE HAVE ALL LOWLOWS TOGETHER :biggrin: NOT ALL MIXED UP :dunno:


----------



## RO DoG @ heart

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 10 2008, 02:10 PM~9660180
> *MILLER PARK 2760 MARINA VIEW DR
> SACRAMENTO,CA 95818 sunday 1/13/08
> *


What time is all this kickin off??? don't want 2 be drivin around lookiing 4 a place 2 park.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I plan on takin plenty of pics.. I'm lookin forward to seein a bucnh of lows fill up Miller Park


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 10 2008, 02:13 PM~9659118
> *Psta...
> Como estas?
> Who is playing? hno:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Q-vo!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 10 2008, 06:14 PM~9661613
> *THINK WOULD SHOULD KEEP ALL THE DAILYS IN ONE AREA,SO WE HAVE ALL LOWLOWS TOGETHER :biggrin: NOT ALL MIXED UP  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good idea---since i will have my daily


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2008, 05:29 PM~9661265
> *YOU BRINGIN THE BLACK CAD??
> *


  isold that too --i got no low low right now -i did buy a 58 vert but will be done in 6 months ------- ( i think ) so i will be a spectator this weekend


----------



## lowriderbob

:biggrin: California Lifestyles will be there


----------



## hotspot_65

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2008, 05:00 PM~9661039
> *FOR ALL THAT DONT KNOW, THIS IS MY BOSS.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## bub916

QUOTE(bub916 @ Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM) 
so far i see 
LAY-M-LOW
EXOTIC RIDER
SOCIOS
FEDERATION
JUST ROLLIN
FLATLANDS
FEARNONE
LUXURIOUS
LOW CREATIONS
COMPADRES BOMBS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MI FAMILIA
IMPALAS
THEE STYLISTICS
BROWN SOCIETY
SHOWTIME916
UNTOUCHABLES
BOULEVARD IMAGE
ISLANDERS
BAY AREA BOSSES
LATIN STYLE
LO*LYSTICS
INSPIRATIONS
AZTECAS 
IMAGINATIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
STREET RIDERZ
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS
DESTINATION
LOW VINTAGE
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
NEW STYLE
RAGZ 2 ENVY
GOODFELLAS
BLVD KINGS
SANGRE LATINA 
DEVOTION
GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
LIFES FINEST
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LOWRIDER SCENE :0 :biggrin: 
STREET LOW :biggrin: :0 
TORO/IMPALAS MAG :cheesy: :0 
38 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list 
THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE  





THINK WERE GONNA FILL THE PARK :cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 10 2008, 06:57 PM~9662832
> * :biggrin: California Lifestyles will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop

X2! i dont want to go all the way out there and have it be over filled. 



> _Originally posted by RO DoG @ heart_@Jan 10 2008, 08:15 PM~9661626
> *What time is all this kickin off??? don't want 2 be drivin around lookiing 4 a place 2 park.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This place has alot of parking. I doubt that it will will up.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 10 2008, 11:27 PM~9665450
> *X2! i dont want to go all the way out there and have it be over filled.
> *


THERES NO REAL SET TIME!I'LL BE THERE EARLY ,BUT 10:30-11:00 IS WHEN A LOT I THINK ARE PLANNING ON SHOWING.THERES ALOT OF ROOM AROUND THIS TIME OF YEAR


----------



## SHOWTIME916

IF IT FILLS UP WELL JUST TAKE THE TARGET PARKING LOT


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 11 2008, 05:22 AM~9666129
> *IF IT FILLS UP WELL JUST TAKE THE TARGET PARKING LOT
> *



it will fill up if everybody on the list is coming . and if you hit target your asking for the police my opinion if you want a spot come early. remember its a public park how you going to stop the people that go there to fish.. no negative here just putting what my happen.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

who's coming to hop ? any double pumps coming to get served let me know we can nose up if not , just might bring the daily and some food


----------



## bub916




----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 11 2008, 09:50 AM~9666717
> *who's coming to hop ?  any double pumps coming to get served let me know we can nose up if not , just might bring the daily and some food
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 11 2008, 09:03 AM~9666777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Map...... I'll be there.....


----------



## RO DoG @ heart

sounds like theres going 2 be a good turn out...


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 11 2008, 08:50 AM~9666717
> *who's coming to hop ?  any double pumps coming to get served let me know we can nose up if not , just might bring the daily and some food
> *


 :uh: THE ONLY SERVING YOUR GONNA DO IS PEOPLES PLATES :0


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 11 2008, 09:48 AM~9667444
> *:uh:  THE ONLY SERVING YOUR GONNA DO IS PEOPLES PLATES  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 10 2008, 07:49 PM~9662770
> *good idea---since i will have my daily
> *


X2  , on 13X7's though. :cheesy:


----------



## sanchovilla

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2008, 11:35 PM~9665484
> *This place has alot of parking. I doubt that it will will up.
> *


This is my suggestion. What do you guys think? :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 11 2008, 09:48 AM~9667444
> *:uh:  THE ONLY SERVING YOUR GONNA DO IS PEOPLES PLATES  :0
> *



OUCH!!! :happysad:


----------



## CHELADAS75

DO WE NEEDTO HIDE THE DRINKY DRINK??


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Jan 11 2008, 12:50 PM~9669001
> *This is my suggestion. What do you guys think?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres no parking on front street ticketssssssssssssssssss will be given and towed.away.


----------



## sanchovilla

I was actually trying to show the direction the dailys should take. 
The reason for that was because the gate between marina view and ramp way might be closed off like it normally is. That is why you see the green line all the way from broadway also. There is no parking on braodway either. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 11 2008, 01:02 PM~9669109
> *DO WE NEEDTO HIDE THE DRINKY DRINK??
> *



I believe so, or only if they got the permit to serve alcohol? Last time i heard from Scotty was that, two clubs fronted the money for the permits?


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 11 2008, 01:07 PM~9669170
> *theres no parking on front street ticketssssssssssssssssss will be given and towed.away.
> *



And if you take double parking :uh:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 11 2008, 01:02 PM~9669109
> *DO WE NEEDTO HIDE THE DRINKY DRINK??
> *


 :nono: NO ALCOHOL/DRINK


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 11 2008, 01:17 PM~9668735
> *X2    , on 13X7's though.  :cheesy:
> *


  you know --cruising in the mitsubishi galant mayne----


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 11 2008, 03:38 PM~9669871
> *:nono: NO ALCOHOL/DRINK
> *


this is true some people dont know how to handle there alcohol --someone looks at someone or says hey " im fatter or uglier than them " and it gets on ---



plus i know Sacramento is cool we will watch out for each other --saying if outsiders show up trying to go crazy and dumb "right"???????


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 11 2008, 02:43 PM~9669900
> *this is true some people dont know how to handle there alcohol --someone looks at someone or says hey " im fatter or uglier than them " and it gets on ---
> plus i know Sacramento is cool we will watch out for each other --saying if outsiders show up trying to go crazy and dumb "right"???????
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: PLUS ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS! IS ON ME AN HOOTIE WE PULLED THE PERMITS  SO HOPEFULLY PEOPLE CAN RESPECT THAT,AN COME OUT AN HAVE A NICE DRUG,ALCOHOL,AN PROBLEM FREE DAY :thumbsup: KEEP THE NEGATIVE BULLSHIT AT HOME


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 11 2008, 02:56 PM~9670024
> *:yes:  :biggrin: PLUS ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS! IS ON ME AN HOOTIE WE PULLED THE PERMITS  SO HOPEFULLY PEOPLE CAN RESPECT THAT,AN COME OUT AN HAVE A NICE DRUG,ALCOHOL,AN PROBLEM FREE DAY :thumbsup: KEEP THE NEGATIVE BULLSHIT AT HOME
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 11 2008, 09:03 AM~9666778
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey fool try to get coast and the sharkside click out there


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 11 2008, 03:56 PM~9670024
> *:yes:  :biggrin: PLUS ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS! IS ON ME AN HOOTIE WE PULLED THE PERMITS  SO HOPEFULLY PEOPLE CAN RESPECT THAT,AN COME OUT AN HAVE A NICE DRUG,ALCOHOL,AN PROBLEM FREE DAY :thumbsup: KEEP THE NEGATIVE BULLSHIT AT HOME
> *


i can respect that


----------



## sanchovilla

Does anyone know if they still trip if the cars are backed in? I know they started doing that back a few years ago. :dunno:


----------



## CHELADAS75

o yeah ima have a for sale sign on my car if anyone is interested uffin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 11 2008, 02:56 PM~9670024
> *:yes:  :biggrin: PLUS ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS! IS ON ME AN HOOTIE WE PULLED THE PERMITS  SO HOPEFULLY PEOPLE CAN RESPECT THAT,AN COME OUT AN HAVE A NICE DRUG,ALCOHOL,AN PROBLEM FREE DAY :thumbsup: KEEP THE NEGATIVE BULLSHIT AT HOME
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 11 2008, 04:58 PM~9670556
> *o yeah ima have a for sale sign on my car if anyone is interested uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

*See you there.*


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 11 2008, 03:58 PM~9670556
> *o yeah ima have a for sale sign on my car if anyone is interested uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DON'T DRIVE WITH THE SIGN IN THE WINDOW.. I GOT THAT TICKET ALREADY! 
BECAUSE IT'S BLOCKING YOUR VIEW..... OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Jan 11 2008, 03:47 PM~9670457
> *Does anyone know if they still trip if the cars are backed in? I know they started doing that back a few years ago. :dunno:
> *


 :yessad: NO BACKING IN :uh:


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 11 2008, 07:05 PM~9671038
> *X2
> *


 :wave: EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Jan 11 2008, 03:47 PM~9670457
> *Does anyone know if they still trip if the cars are backed in? I know they started doing that back a few years ago. :dunno:
> *


yes because they want to see your license plate 4 tags. i hope the ranger is working there is the one i know so maybe we can talk to him and let him know we got control in the inside and if theres a problem we can call him.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 11 2008, 03:56 PM~9670024
> *:yes:  :biggrin: PLUS ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS! IS ON ME AN HOOTIE WE PULLED THE PERMITS  SO HOPEFULLY PEOPLE CAN RESPECT THAT,AN COME OUT AN HAVE A NICE DRUG,ALCOHOL,AN PROBLEM FREE DAY :thumbsup: KEEP THE NEGATIVE BULLSHIT AT HOME
> *



AGREED BUT INCASE PEOPLE DRINK AND GET IN THE MOOD ---I WILL HAVE CONDOMS ON SITE :biggrin: 

SO YOU DONT GET PREGNANT THAT UGLY GIRL --THAT YOU THINK IS CUTE WHILE YOUR A LITTLE BIT TIPPSY


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Jan 11 2008, 01:42 PM~9669496
> *I was actually trying to show the direction the dailys should take.
> The reason for that was because the gate between marina view and ramp way might be closed off like it normally is.  That is why you see the green line all the way from broadway also. There is no parking on braodway either. :biggrin:
> *


i got you what your saying now but if they catch people drinking on that side its all bad. thats where to boaters park and they will tell the boss of the marina.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 10 2008, 10:13 PM~9664949
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> SANGRE LATINA
> DEVOTION
> GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
> LIFES FINEST
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :0  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW  :biggrin:  :0
> TORO/IMPALAS MAG  :cheesy:  :0
> 38 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list
> THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE
> 
> THINK WERE GONNA FILL THE PARK :cheesy:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 hno: IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 11 2008, 03:58 PM~9670556
> *o yeah ima have a for sale sign on my car if anyone is interested uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much? Smog exempt?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 11 2008, 02:17 PM~9669751
> *And if you take double parking :uh:
> *


 This is the olny you can park with out any hassles


----------



## Manuel

ok i just got calls from yuba they heard this picnic is at william land. i told him no at miller right?


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jan 11 2008, 07:54 PM~9671442
> *:wave:  EDDIE MY LOVE!!!
> *


EDDIE MY LOVE will be there !!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jan 11 2008, 08:09 PM~9672107
> *EDDIE MY LOVE  will be there !!!
> *


see you there :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 11 2008, 05:40 PM~9671321
> *DON'T DRIVE WITH THE SIGN IN THE WINDOW.. I GOT THAT TICKET ALREADY!
> BECAUSE IT'S BLOCKING YOUR VIEW..... OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT.
> *


So if that's the case they could even give you a ticket for having a car club plaque???? Possibly??? :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 11 2008, 10:48 AM~9667444
> *:uh:  THE ONLY SERVING YOUR GONNA DO IS PEOPLES PLATES   :0
> *


ohhh dang i must have missed you at sams the 63 is king of sams i can give you the adress if ya want to come and give it a try :biggrin: :0 happy new year


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 11 2008, 07:18 PM~9672169
> *So if that's the case they could even give you a ticket for having a car club plaque????  Possibly??? :dunno:
> *


i never got a ticket 4 my plaque. i got a ticket for dirty white walls. not having doughnuts lol


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jan 11 2008, 07:09 PM~9672107
> *EDDIE MY LOVE  will be there !!!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559

just checkin up is their gonna be a hopp "legal"


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 11 2008, 07:21 PM~9672192
> *i never got a ticket 4 my plaque. i got a ticket for dirty white walls. not having doughnuts lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: dirty white walls should be a crime!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 11 2008, 08:26 PM~9672222
> *just checkin up is their gonna be a hopp "legal"
> *


 :dunno: im thinking its hop at your own risk


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 11 2008, 08:28 PM~9672234
> *:dunno: im thinking its hop at your own risk
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nosad: damn cout me out!


----------



## sanchovilla

Driven cars only. No trailers allowed. Who is with me.  :biggrin: 

Plus I am sure there will be no room for trailers anyway unless you want a ticket or you keep it moving.


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 11 2008, 07:38 PM~9671895
> *how much? Smog exempt?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Jan 11 2008, 09:13 PM~9672605
> *Driven cars only. No trailers allowed. Who is with me.    :biggrin:
> 
> Plus I am sure there will be no room for trailers anyway unless you want a ticket or you keep it moving.
> *


The main part of the park is not trailor friendly. For those that dont know, it basiclly deadends you gotta turn around and go back the same way.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## sharky_510

how is the wether out there???


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 11 2008, 09:44 PM~9673213
> *how is the wether out there???
> *


suposed to be sunny :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916

Yeah, if you do bring a car on a trailer your gonna have to unload somewhere on Broadway and drive in to the park. :cheesy:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Jan 11 2008, 08:13 PM~9672605
> *Driven cars only. No trailers allowed. Who is with me.    :biggrin:
> 
> Plus I am sure there will be no room for trailers anyway unless you want a ticket or you keep it moving.
> *


trailers are cool,just gonna have too find parking for them.on the other end of the park


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I WONT BE BRINGIN MY RIDE I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF THE BBQ. IF ANYONE IS GOING IN WITH ME AND KIT AON THE SIDE DISHES LET ME KNOW, OTHERWISE WERE GONNA HAVE A WHOLE TABLE FULL OF POTATO SALAD. :uh: 

LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYONES BRINGIN, OTHERWISE BREAK BREAD FOOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 11 2008, 10:09 PM~9673379
> *I WONT BE BRINGIN MY RIDE I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF THE BBQ. IF ANYONE IS GOING IN WITH ME AND KIT AON THE SIDE DISHES LET ME KNOW, OTHERWISE WERE GONNA HAVE A WHOLE TABLE FULL OF POTATO SALAD.  :uh:
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYONES BRINGIN, OTHERWISE BREAK BREAD FOOL.. :biggrin:
> *


Don't trip bro, I'll break bread...... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 11 2008, 05:59 PM~9671491
> *i got you what your saying now but if they catch people drinking on that side its all bad. thats where to boaters park and they will tell the boss of the marina.
> *



How come that do work for all them drunk ass homeless fools :0


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 11 2008, 10:09 PM~9673379
> *I WONT BE BRINGIN MY RIDE I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF THE BBQ. IF ANYONE IS GOING IN WITH ME AND KIT AON THE SIDE DISHES LET ME KNOW, OTHERWISE WERE GONNA HAVE A WHOLE TABLE FULL OF POTATO SALAD.  :uh:
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT EVERYONES BRINGIN, OTHERWISE BREAK BREAD FOOL.. :biggrin:
> *


I probably wont eat but I will bring some sides frijoles un arroz maybe.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by LaidLowMarkVIII_@Jan 12 2008, 12:46 AM~9674174
> *How come that do work for all them drunk ass homeless fools  :0
> *


i feel what your saying but we don't want to give them a reason to hassle us.


----------



## exotic rider




----------



## Toro

sup Carl?


----------



## CHELADAS75

so whats the weather looking like homies?


----------



## rolnr63

ITS GUNNA BE A SWAMP OUT THERE DONT HAVE TIME TO DRY OUT


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 12 2008, 10:03 AM~9675466
> *ITS GUNNA BE A SWAMP OUT THERE DONT HAVE TIME TO DRY OUT
> *


SO YOUR NOT COMING? :dunno:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 11 2008, 08:30 PM~9672252
> *:thumbsdown:  :nosad: damn cout me out!
> *


you aint skurd of the popo are you? :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 12 2008, 09:43 AM~9675361
> *sup Carl?
> *


YOU STILL COMING RIGHT?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

SOMEONE GO CHECK IT OUT TODAY AND LOOK AT THE PARK.... LET US KNOW WHATS GOING ON


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 12 2008, 11:31 AM~9675595
> *SOMEONE GO CHECK IT OUT TODAY AND LOOK AT THE PARK.... LET US KNOW WHATS GOING ON
> *


yeah man,., let us out of towners know whats the haps. dont wanna spend 2 hours driving only to turn around and drive back another 2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 12 2008, 12:16 PM~9675523
> *YOU STILL COMING RIGHT?
> 
> *


Mark and I will be there....book or not...I'm just waiting on the word to pick it up...but the chances aren't looking to good right now...might have to wait til monday or tuesday...but hey....it's been printed and cut, just not put together yet sooooooooooooooo I'm a patient man my brother.....hehehe..


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 12 2008, 10:31 AM~9675595
> *SOMEONE GO CHECK IT OUT TODAY AND LOOK AT THE PARK.... LET US KNOW WHATS GOING ON
> *


I am going that way today at about 4pm I will check it out and get back with everyone


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 12 2008, 10:38 AM~9675665
> *yeah man,., let us out of towners know whats the haps. dont wanna spend 2 hours driving only to turn around and drive back another 2
> *


carl's on his way over to the park in a little bit,whell let every body no how it looks  dont think its gonna be that bad,streets are allready drying an the sun is tryning to poke thru the clouds :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

1 more day


----------



## ricardo labrador

I HOPE THE SUN SHINES TOMMOROW....CUZ TODAY IS LOOKIN SAD.


----------



## bub916

bub's forecast is fog in the morning an then sunshine :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

NO MATTER WHAT THE WHEATHER LOOKS LIKE IM STILL ROLLIN :biggrin: ....I WOULD OF ROLLED OUT LAST WEEK TOO.SEE YA'ALL TOMMORROW AT THE PARK.


----------



## Solano Romeo

im down :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

carl did u go to the park yet let me know because i'll go check with my boat.


----------



## Ragtrey

I hope the park isn't too soggy. hno:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 12 2008, 03:02 PM~9676646
> *I hope the park isn't too soggy. hno:
> *


you bringin the 63? id like to check that bad boy out


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 12 2008, 02:17 PM~9676718
> *you bringin the 63? id like to check that bad boy out
> *


 :yes: *2


----------



## exotic rider

JUST CAME FROM THE PARK.. IT'S ALL GOOD FOR TOMORROW!! SUN'S OUT LOOKING EVEN BETTER! SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its hella sunny right now. Tomorrow is going to be good too.


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 12 2008, 04:16 PM~9676946
> *JUST CAME FROM THE PARK.. IT'S ALL GOOD FOR TOMORROW!! SUN'S OUT LOOKING EVEN BETTER! SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW......  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no mud?


----------



## lay-n-low

I am planning on being there. Are there going to be any booths set up? I know it's a get together / picnic, but i would like your permission to start doing pre-registrations at your event. Is that cool? 775-423-2575.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 12 2008, 04:27 PM~9677324
> *I am planning on being there.  Are there going to be any booths set up?  I know it's a get together / picnic, but i would like your permission to start doing pre-registrations at your event.  Is that cool?  775-423-2575.
> *


IT'S O.K. BUT DON'T SET UP A BOOTH WE DON'T HAVE A PERMIT FOR THAT.


----------



## 1DUCE

i just got done cleaning up my ride and and i will see you guys tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

sangre latina will be in the house tomorrow!


----------



## Dumps

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 12 2008, 03:16 PM~9676946
> *JUST CAME FROM THE PARK.. IT'S ALL GOOD FOR TOMORROW!! SUN'S OUT LOOKING EVEN BETTER! SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW......  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 10 2008, 10:13 PM~9664949
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> SANGRE LATINA
> DEVOTION
> GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
> LIFES FINEST
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :0  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW  :biggrin:  :0
> TORO/IMPALAS MAG  :cheesy:  :0
> 38 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list
> THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE
> 
> THINK WERE GONNA FILL THE PARK :cheesy:
> :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Comadre

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 12 2008, 11:04 AM~9675478
> *SO YOUR NOT COMING? :dunno:
> *


i cant make it had hernia surgury was hoping to make it ,drove my tahoe around the block to see how it felt not cool gotta hold my gut it sucked. 
hope everyone has a good time and a safe trip
see u next time


----------



## 65chevyridah

what time is the picnic over?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jan 12 2008, 08:26 PM~9678862
> *what time is the picnic over?
> *


about dusk,prob between 4:30-5:00


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 12 2008, 08:19 PM~9678806
> *i cant make it had hernia surgury was hoping to make it ,drove my tahoe around the block to see how it felt not cool gotta hold my gut it sucked.
> hope everyone has a good time and a safe trip
> see u next time
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT. WE'LL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE! GET WELL SOON BRO..
PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2008, 09:18 PM~9678307
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


SONS OF MEXICO CC ,will be there, EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by bub916+Jan 12 2008, 02:47 PM~9676836-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: *2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SANGRE75_@Jan 12 2008, 02:17 PM~9676718
> *you bringin the 63? id like to check that bad boy out
> *


Their forecasting dense fog for the AM so I'll be rollin' up in the daily a bit latter in the day. :nosad:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 12 2008, 11:11 AM~9675498
> *you aint skurd of the popo are you?  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THE POINT U AINT READY FOR THIS LOL JK NAW MY TRUCK IS "UNDERCONSTRUCTION"!


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 12 2008, 10:08 PM~9679289
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT. WE'LL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE! GET WELL SOON BRO..
> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!
> *


I WAS HOPING TO RIDE BITCH AND LET MY BROTHER DRIVE THE WAGON BUT ITS NOT THAT SOFT OF A RIDE, C U NEXT TIME


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 12 2008, 10:48 PM~9679667
> *Their forecasting dense fog for the AM so I'll be rollin' up in the daily a bit latter in the day. :nosad:
> *


THAT FOG AINT NO JOKE


----------



## Manuel

yeah i went to the park about 3pm it was dry i had to put my boat away .see you in the morning eddies 64.


----------



## bub916

A LET'S NOT LET SOME FOG :uh: KEEP US AWAY FROM THE PARK :thumbsup: LET'S FILL MILLER TO THE BRIM :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

c every 1 tomorrow *don't forget da can food *:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 12 2008, 10:43 PM~9679975
> *c every 1 tomorrow don't forget da can food  :biggrin:
> *



good reminder i forgot.


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2008, 10:34 PM~9679933
> *A LET'S NOT LET SOME FOG  :uh: KEEP US AWAY FROM THE PARK :thumbsup: LET'S FILL MILLER TO THE BRIM :biggrin:
> *


See you in the morning


----------



## The_Golden_One

What time it start and where is it gonna be at (didn't want to read through all 40 pages for that info, sorry)?


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 12 2008, 11:08 PM~9680130
> *What time it start and where is it gonna be at (didn't want to read through all 40 pages for that info, sorry)?
> *


Just go back a page or two


----------



## 72 kutty

See everyone out there!


----------



## The_Golden_One

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 13 2008, 01:13 AM~9680147
> *Just go back a page or two
> *


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 12 2008, 11:08 PM~9680130
> *What time it start and where is it gonna be at (didn't want to read through all 40 pages for that info, sorry)?
> *


MILLER PARK! ANYTIME BEFORE THE SUN GOES DOWN.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

what time does it end??????????


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 13 2008, 12:01 AM~9680410
> *what time does it end??????????
> *


WHEN YOU GO HOME! OH YEAH! LIL GROUP PIC AT 2PM MILLER PARK..


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I JUST GOT DONE WORKING ON THE LINCOLN. IM STILL NOT BRINGIN IT OUT MY SUSPENSIONS SQUEELING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER BECAUSE I HAVE A BALLJOINT GOING BAD. FUCKIN EMBARASSING. :uh: 

ALL I KNOW IS I CANT SLEEP. ITS MIDNIGHT. ILL CATCH ALL YOU FOOLS OUT THERE AROUND 9 OCLOCK.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 12 2008, 11:32 PM~9680259
> *:biggrin:
> *


LIL GROUP PIC AT 2PM MILLER PARK..


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 13 2008, 01:08 AM~9680449
> *WHEN YOU GO HOME! OH YEAH! LIL GROUP PIC AT 2PM MILLER PARK..
> *



i will be there for that ----some dudes on lil need to bring capes for the pic


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 13 2008, 12:09 AM~9680453
> *I JUST GOT DONE WORKING ON THE LINCOLN. IM STILL NOT BRINGIN IT OUT MY SUSPENSIONS SQUEELING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER BECAUSE I HAVE A BALLJOINT GOING BAD. FUCKIN EMBARASSING.  :uh:
> 
> ALL I KNOW IS I CANT SLEEP. ITS MIDNIGHT. ILL CATCH ALL YOU FOOLS OUT THERE AROUND 9 OCLOCK.
> *


Get to sleep focker!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

TORO JUST GOT HERE SO, IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS IN THE HOUSE! SO GET READY IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 13 2008, 01:19 AM~9680497
> *Get to sleep focker!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I CANT... IVE BEEN LOOKING AT PORN THE LAST HALF HOUR. :uh:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 13 2008, 12:44 AM~9680584
> *I CANT... IVE BEEN LOOKING AT PORN THE LAST HALF HOUR. :uh:
> *


WTF?????


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 13 2008, 01:49 AM~9680601
> *WTF?????
> *


HEY IF ANYONE GOT A CD PLAYER BRING IT!!!! ILL BUY THE BATTERIES


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 13 2008, 01:20 AM~9680504
> *TORO JUST GOT HERE SO, IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS IN THE HOUSE! SO GET READY IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN
> *


DAMN I GOING TO MISS A GOOD ONE


----------



## SHOWTIME916

*STILL CANT SLEEP AND ITS 3:20 IN THE MORNING *:uh: :uh:


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 13 2008, 04:21 AM~9680839
> *STILL CANT SLEEP AND ITS 3:20 IN THE MORNING :uh:  :uh:
> *


then come over and drink some beers. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 13 2008, 04:38 AM~9680853
> *then come over and drink some beers. :biggrin:
> *


I ATE SOMETHING. NOW IM TIRED. :uh:


----------



## Manuel

just got back from the park its not open yet . i knew i should of brought my tee pee and slept over night.lol showtime wash ur hands if your going to touch that chicken anti porn, bring some auto zone garbage cans to represent.


----------



## exotic rider

GETTING READY THE KICK IT..EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE TRIP. 


LIL GROUP PIC 2PM AT MILLER PARK! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 10 2008, 10:13 PM~9664949
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> SANGRE LATINA
> DEVOTION
> GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
> LIFES FINEST
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :0  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW  :biggrin:  :0
> TORO/IMPALAS MAG   :cheesy:  :0
> 38 CLUBS AN COUNTING/BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS/ TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :thumbsup: let's keep adding to the list
> THIS IS KINDA LAST MINUTE,BUT PLEASE CAN EVERYONE THAT COMES BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATEING TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc IT'S A LOCAL FOOD BANK SO PLEASE TRY TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE
> 
> THINK WERE GONNA FILL THE PARK :cheesy:
> :thumbsup:
> *


TODAY'S THE DAY  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE :thumbsup: FOG SUPPOSE TO BURN OFF AROUND 10:00


----------



## Ragtrey

We shall see you all later on. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

People are already setting up... :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 13 2008, 10:34 AM~9681733
> *People are already setting up... :wow:
> *


Socios is already there.


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2008, 09:34 AM~9681740
> *Socios is already there.
> *


YUP!!! I should be there shortly just waiting for this Rice to finish cooking.. hno:


----------



## slimjezzy

I know I've been at Miller before, just been a long time....can anyone help me out! Coming from Yuba City! :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jan 13 2008, 11:26 AM~9681961
> *I know I've been at Miller before, just been a long time....can anyone help me out! Coming from Yuba City! :biggrin:
> *


exit hwy 50 at 10th or 16th go left to broadway go right on broadway to the end.


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jan 13 2008, 10:26 AM~9681961
> *I know I've been at Miller before, just been a long time....can anyone help me out! Coming from Yuba City! :biggrin:
> *


how could u not know were miller park is at dogg? :dunno: ......ex yuba resident. have a good time today fellas!!!!!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 13 2008, 08:37 AM~9681203
> *TODAY'S THE DAY  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE :thumbsup: FOG SUPPOSE TO BURN OFF AROUND 10:00
> *


BUB916 good post, & good turnout. Had fun at the park. Nice way to start off the year. Thanks to all the IMPALAS chapters who supported. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

Great turnout. I got a few pics posted. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry9684019


----------



## calbombas

firme turn-out homies minus the pinche placas . next month same shit but at micke grove park in stockton 2-10 08 or 2-17-08 same concept (pot luck ) every month a different city to keep the placas off our culo..... we do this once a month throughout the summer wee'll not need a car show to go to .... nice job bub916 and thanks kita (uce) for the good hospitality...... tell me whAT YOU ALL THINK ABOUT ONCE a month a different city ? SHAAAA... BBQ'S and BLVD'S POR VIDA

GEORGE
CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB
BLACK 40 CHEVY 4 DOOR


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

It was a good turn out but I didn't get in. I heard they closed the park at around 11:30. I walked in and dropped off food and bounced. I wasn't too cool with my ride outside the park. They said the park was full but they where full of shit. We should be able to get our money back back. Next time we have to put a counter at the gate that way we can prove that the park wasn't full. Much Props to all that put it together. Good to meet my Primo's people "Lo-Lystics"


----------



## SHOWTIME916

IT WAS OFF THE HOOK... I BARBEQUED ALL FUCKIN DAY WITH KITA BUT IT WAS GREAT!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 13 2008, 06:47 PM~9685445
> *IT WAS OFF THE HOOK... I BARBEQUED ALL FUCKIN DAY WITH KITA BUT IT WAS GREAT!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

IM GLAD TO SEE WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: SORRY TO THE ONES THAT COULDNT GET IN  THEY SAID THE PARK WAS AT MAX CAPACITY,WICH WAS BULL,BUT WHAT CAN I DO.NEXT TIME WE GONNA DO IT BIGGER AN BETTER,I'LL POST MY PICS UP LATER.THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AN WHO SUPPORTED :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 13 2008, 07:16 PM~9685746
> *IM GLAD TO SEE WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: SORRY TO THE ONES THAT COULDNT GET IN  THEY SAID THE PARK WAS AT MAX CAPACITY,WICH WAS BULL,BUT WHAT CAN I DO.NEXT TIME WE GONNA DO IT BIGGER AN BETTER,I'LL POST MY PICS UP LATER.THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AN WHO SUPPORTED :thumbsup:
> *


Hey bro Discovery Park, is usually a good spot, but usually only in the summer.... :dunno:


----------



## RollinSixes

It was great seeing everyone out there today........hell of a good turnout.........we'll see ya at the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## Giligen

boss they took my whistle and bull horn


----------



## A TODA MADRE

We need to do this again next year, the park was full, i can see why they shut the gates. Had a great time, thanks to the homies who pulled the permits and got this together.


----------



## MADMAX4

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 13 2008, 08:05 PM~9686281
> *We need to do this again next year, the park was full, i can see why they shut the gates.  Had a great time, thanks to the homies who pulled the permits and got this together.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

Cool turnout...


----------



## Giligen




----------



## freky78

post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Comadre

WE had a great time and it was nice to see everyone! Thanks to the Impalas from Modesto (if I'm wrong sorry) for waiting for me to back up my car!


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 13 2008, 08:05 PM~9686281
> *We need to do this again next year, the park was full, i can see why they shut the gates.  Had a great time, thanks to the homies who pulled the permits and got this together.
> *


X1000!! It was good to see you and everyone else today. Props to one and all involved in puttin' on a nice get-together. Lookin’ forward to the next Miller Park kick-back.


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 13 2008, 07:47 PM~9685445
> *IT WAS OFF THE HOOK... I BARBEQUED ALL FUCKIN DAY WITH KITA BUT IT WAS GREAT!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right on bro, thanks to you and kita for the plate of food. we were the ones who set up the small BBQ right next to you guys  

for those of you that missed it.. nor cal hoppers got shut down by INDIVIDUALS L.A.  

pics will be up ina few :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 13 2008, 09:12 PM~9687075
> *right on bro, thanks to you and kita for the plate of food. we were the ones who set up the small BBQ right next to you guys
> 
> for those of you that missed it.. nor cal hoppers got shut down by INDIVIDUALS L.A.
> 
> pics will be up ina few :biggrin:
> *


yeah, but it was a good time!!! Maybe it will inspire some guys to build some street hoppers.... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385607


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 13 2008, 10:13 PM~9687083
> *yeah, but it was a good time!!!  Maybe it will inspire some guys to build some street hoppers.... :cheesy:
> *


a damm good time :biggrin: :biggrin: . lets see how many of the sacramento riders wanna come down for the layitlow picnic in june out here in turlock.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 13 2008, 09:05 PM~9686281
> *We need to do this again next year, the park was full, i can see why they shut the gates.  Had a great time, thanks to the homies who pulled the permits and got this together.
> *


x999999 i had a good time it was nice to see everyone --- see you all soon


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 13 2008, 06:47 PM~9685445
> *IT WAS OFF THE HOOK... I BARBEQUED ALL FUCKIN DAY WITH KITA BUT IT WAS GREAT!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Luckyyyyyyyy! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey




----------



## eastbay_drop

just got home about an hour ago. had a good time and it was a great turnout! cant wait till next year.


----------



## EL RAIDER

I had a great time wit da SOCIOS FAMILY n wit every 1 at da park. Thanks 2 bub916 n exotic 4 putting this together. got 2 chill wit some friends n met some new 1s hope every 1 got home safe 




next time time let's bring some more can food


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

well god damn


----------



## LaidLowMarkVIII

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Jan 13 2008, 08:27 PM~9686525
> *post some pics :biggrin:
> *



Hecter! Whats up Carnal?


----------



## CHELADAS75

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: SANGRE75, SHOWTIME916, SUPREME69, ANTDOGG, NellyNell, rollinbajito, mattd, Dozierman, Giligen, djrascal, lone star

whats up homies?


----------



## Dozierman

Two thumbs up!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Let's make this a tradition Sactown.....


----------



## Giligen




----------



## NellyNell

Looked cool! Didn't get to stay for long but it looks like everything went smooth for everyone!!! Looking forward to the next one with just as good of weather!!!


----------



## Giligen




----------



## ANTDOGG

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANX BUB916 had a good time nice turn out ....THANX FOR THE BOMB ASS BB Q STYLISTICS THAT SHIT WAS OFF DA HINGES .....FEDERATION CC ANY TIME ANY WHERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SANGRE LATINA THANX HOMEBOYZ..NEEDED THAT COLD ONE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 13 2008, 11:21 PM~9687765
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANX BUB916 had a good time nice turn out ....THANX FOR THE BOMB ASS BB Q  STYLISTICS THAT SHIT WAS OFF DA HINGES .....FEDERATION  CC ANY TIME ANY WHERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SANGRE LATINA THANX HOMEBOYZ..NEEDED THAT COLD ONE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats how we do homeboy! see you at the next one


----------



## Giligen




----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 13 2008, 10:21 PM~9687765
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANX BUB916 had a good time nice turn out ....THANX FOR THE BOMB ASS BB Q  STYLISTICS THAT SHIT WAS OFF DA HINGES .....FEDERATION  CC ANY TIME ANY WHERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SANGRE LATINA THANX HOMEBOYZ..NEEDED THAT COLD ONE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats what its about homie sharing with another fellow lowrider. hope to see you in stockton or another function will have the same bb q sauce..


----------



## Big Karloz

IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAD A GREAT TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 13 2008, 10:40 PM~9688004
> *thats what its about homie sharing with another fellow lowrider. hope to see you in stockton or another function will have the same bb q sauce..
> *


HOME MADE BBQ SAUCE THATS SAUSE!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT TODAY!

MY POOR FRIEND BUB916 WAS STRESSING. 
SORRY FOR US YELLING AT EVERYBODY TO GET ON THE GRASS.

BUT THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Big Karloz_@Jan 13 2008, 10:42 PM~9688043
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HAD A GREAT TIME. :biggrin:
> *



THANKS FOR COMING BRO!


HOPE EVERY THINGS O.K. WITH BENNY & HIS FAMILIA


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## ricardo labrador

so whens the next picnic?


----------



## jay a

Had a good time thanx bubba & every1 else who put it together :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## MAGOOfedz209

BUB916,HAD A GOOD TIME,GREAT IDEA!!!!...........SANGRE LATINA CC,GRACIAS PARA LA CERVESA!!!!


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 14 2008, 12:44 AM~9688536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, but that don't do that Lincoln justice. That shit was off the hook!   :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 13 2008, 09:12 PM~9687075
> *for those of you that missed it.. nor cal hoppers got shut down by INDIVIDUALS L.A.
> 
> pics will be up ina few :biggrin:
> *


WAS THAT THE SINGLE  I SWARE THE DOUBLE WAS PHIL AN DAVE AN THE CADILAC


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 14 2008, 12:44 AM~9688536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice action video --do have -lil rics car hopping????????????


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 13 2008, 11:44 PM~9688536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammm i missed the best part but i see the big I put it down thanks rick 4 bringing the homies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 13 2008, 06:57 PM~9685558
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *




scott you the man.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 14 2008, 02:23 AM~9688767
> *WAS THAT THE SINGLE  I SWARE THE DOUBLE WAS PHIL AN DAVE AN THE CADILAC
> *


The T.C and the Duce were BOTH Single gates!


----------



## cherry 64

thanks to everyone that put this gig together my familia had a good time, cant wait for the next one :wave:


----------



## Psta

It was a fun day! Special Thanks to UCE,Scotty,and Lo*Lystics for showing love (especially with the food!!)and everyone else that helped show us and EVERYONE a great time!
for being a last minute thing that started on the internet, it turned out great!


----------



## Giligen




----------



## SHOWTIME916

Me personally i think it came out perfect. The police were pretty much letting us have our park, but they hated on us once we left, which *we all knew *that was going to happen. 

AS FAR AS CREDIT IS CONCERNED, THANKS BUB FOR BEING THE ONE PERSON TO GO AND GET THE PERMIT, AND HELP OUT WITH THE PICNIC, AND DIDNT BRAG ABOUT IT AT THE END. NOR WALK AROUND THE PARK ACTING LIKE YOU WERE KING SHIT HOMIE.. YOU DID IT TO SEE EVRYONE RIDIN. LEFT EVERYONE ALONE. 

EXOTIC THANKS FOR THE HELP WITH EVERYTHING ALSO. 

LETS NOT FORGET, HOOTIE PICKED UP THE PERMIT FOR THE OTHER SIDE ON BEHALF OF ROLLERZ SAC, PAID FOR THE FOUR BAGS OF HOT LINKS EVERYONE DEVOURED, AND EVEN GOT FUCKED WITH IN THE END AT WILLIES.. *IM SURE THEY WILL BE RIDING IN SOME 59 RAGS AFTER THAT ISSUE.*

I DIDNT DO SHIT BUT COOK THE CHICKEN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. I PERSONALLY DONT THINK WE SHOULD HOLD ONE PERSON ACCOUNTABLE FOR THIS EVENT. EVERY MOTHERFUCKER OUT THERE MADE IT HAPPEN. AND IT WAS ALL SMILES. IT WASNT ONE PERSON OR TWO PEOPLE.

BUT YOU DO HAVE TO GIVE IT UP TO THE I, THAT WAS THE *"I"*CING ON THE CAKE FOOL. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Jan 14 2008, 12:55 AM~9688599
> *BUB916,HAD A GOOD TIME,GREAT IDEA!!!!...........SANGRE LATINA CC,GRACIAS PARA LA CERVESA!!!!*


  anytime homies


----------



## mi familia

I WANT TO THANK BUB916 AND THE REST OF THE GUY'S WHO PULLED THE PERMITS FOR THE PARK , WE HAD A GOOD TIME MET SOME NEW PEOPLE OUT THERE. THE COP'S WERE COOL THEY DIDN'T GIVE US A BAD TIME , EXCEPT FOR SOME ON THE WAY OUT. VERY GOOD TURN OUT FOR PUTTING IT TOGEATHER REAL QUICK. HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK. THANKS AGAIN HENRY


----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 14 2008, 08:43 AM~9690298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO THANK BUB916 AND THE REST OF THE GUY'S WHO PULLED THE PERMITS FOR THE PARK , WE HAD A GOOD TIME MET SOME NEW PEOPLE OUT THERE. THE COP'S WERE COOL THEY DIDN'T GIVE US A BAD TIME , EXCEPT FOR SOME ON THE WAY OUT. VERY GOOD TURN OUT FOR PUTTING IT TOGEATHER REAL QUICK.                                                                      HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK. THANKS AGAIN HENRY
> *


THANKS FOR COMING BRO! GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME.. THAT'S WHAT THIS WAS ALL ABOUT!!


----------



## mi familia




----------



## exotic rider

WHAT UP BUB? R U O.K. NOW? IT'S OVER NOW! :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 14 2008, 08:07 AM~9690106
> *Me personally i think it came out perfect. The police were pretty much letting us have our park, but they hated on us once we left, which we all knew that was going to happen.
> 
> AS FAR AS CREDIT IS CONCERNED, THANKS BUB FOR BEING THE ONE PERSON TO GO AND GET THE PERMIT, AND HELP OUT WITH THE PICNIC, AND DIDNT BRAG ABOUT IT AT THE END. NOR WALK AROUND THE PARK ACTING LIKE YOU WERE KING SHIT HOMIE.. YOU DID IT TO SEE EVRYONE RIDIN. LEFT EVERYONE ALONE.
> 
> EXOTIC THANKS FOR THE HELP WITH EVERYTHING ALSO.
> 
> LETS NOT FORGET, HOOTIE PICKED UP THE PERMIT FOR THE OTHER SIDE ON BEHALF OF ROLLERZ SAC, PAID FOR THE FOUR BAGS OF HOT LINKS EVERYONE DEVOURED, AND EVEN GOT FUCKED WITH IN THE END AT WILLIES.. IM SURE THEY WILL BE RIDING IN SOME 59 RAGS AFTER THAT ISSUE.
> 
> I DIDNT DO SHIT BUT COOK THE CHICKEN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. I PERSONALLY DONT THINK WE SHOULD HOLD ONE PERSON ACCOUNTABLE FOR THIS EVENT. EVERY MOTHERFUCKER OUT THERE MADE IT HAPPEN. AND IT WAS ALL SMILES. IT WASNT ONE PERSON OR TWO PEOPLE.
> 
> BUT YOU DO HAVE TO GIVE IT UP TO THE I, THAT WAS THE "I"CING ON THE CAKE FOOL.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 14 2008, 08:51 AM~9690365
> *WHAT UP BUB? R U O.K. NOW? IT'S OVER NOW! :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: A just wanted it to go down!not shut down. but turned out pretty nice,could of ben alot bigger if they didnt shut the gates!wanted to say I alone cant take credit for this event.we all put in.and the food bank thanks everyone also.


----------



## Giligen




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## LATINSTYLE67

*
SORRY HOMIE MADE IT OUT THERE BUT COULDNT GET IN THE PARK. BUT IT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS GOOD. BUT WE WERNT GONA LEAVE THE LOW LOWS OUT SIDE.
*


----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jan 14 2008, 09:33 AM~9690692
> *
> SORRY HOMIE MADE IT OUT THERE BUT COULDNT GET IN THE PARK. BUT IT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS GOOD. BUT WE WERNT GONA LEAVE THE LOW LOWS OUT SIDE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A FAM I TRULY AM SORRY ABOUT THAT!THERE WAS ALOT OF PEOPLE TELLING ME THEY GOT TURNED AWAY :angry: SO SORRY FOR THE ONES THAT TRAVELD,I WENT AN TALKED TO THE RANGERS WITH MY PERMIT.BUT THEY SAID THE PARK WAS AT CAPICTY!


----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## LATINSTYLE67

*
THATS COOL HOMIE. SEE AT THE NEXT ONE OR AT THE SHOWS!!!!!!!
*


----------



## mi familia




----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jan 14 2008, 10:44 AM~9690782
> *
> THATS COOL HOMIE. SEE AT THE NEXT ONE OR AT THE SHOWS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


damm that sucks gabe,, you guys just came out and then went right back?

by the looks of it,, it seems like we woulda been on the same boat if we had shown up just a lil bit later than what we did.


----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## EL RAIDER

nice pics, thanks 4 sharing


----------



## devotion83

:thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE ONCE A MONTH IN DIFFERANT CITIES SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## CHE1

Man I missed out..


----------



## 1DUCE

It looks like a really nice event :thumbsup: We tried to get in but was to late so we will see everyone at the next one


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 14 2008, 10:33 AM~9691166
> *It looks like a really nice event :thumbsup:  We tried to get in but was to late so we will see everyone at the next one
> *


I seen you guys shining on Broadway.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 14 2008, 10:33 AM~9691166
> *It looks like a really nice event :thumbsup:  We tried to get in but was to late so we will see everyone at the next one
> *



dammm danny we had some homemade spicy sauce bbq steaks ready for you and the crew.


----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## 1DUCE

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 14 2008, 11:59 AM~9691379
> *dammm danny we had some homemade spicy sauce  bbq steaks ready for you and the crew.
> *


Dammmm and i read it was the the bomb. I felt bad not getting in now you had start playing with my fat cells :biggrin: thats not right .


----------



## mi familia




----------



## 1DUCE

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 14 2008, 11:48 AM~9691276
> *I seen you guys shining on Broadway.
> *


Ya we was posted up on broadway waiting to see if people came out they would let more in but that didnt happen.


----------



## mi familia




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 14 2008, 11:28 AM~9691120
> * Man I missed out..
> *




yes u did :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1

I had a great time in the park.


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 14 2008, 12:18 PM~9691525
> *I had a great time in the park.
> *


nice truck man


----------



## Cadillac1

:biggrin: 

dig it. i luv the big body more, but the truck works. makes it hard to creep, but oh well


----------



## Cadillac1

> :biggrin:
> 
> dig it. i luv the big body more, but the truck works. I gotta say it was good to meet everyone. Twotonz, the folks from the southern end, and on and on. The park was cool but I know there are some other places in Sac that we can have a BBQ or kick back on sunday afternoon. Miller is cool, but it was full too early and the police shut it down. Discovery is cool, but it floods in the winter and in the summer there are boat trailers everywhere. There are millions of places in this town that we can go to. we gotta find one and make it the jump off. The cops told us that the neighbors in william land call the police and thats why they start cracking down. the low low spot is where we make it. I been around this since cruisin franklin was the thing to do. we got kicked off franklin and made broadway a legend. we gotta find a spot and make it a legend.


----------



## lay-n-low

Even though I got there at the end, I still had a good time. It was great to meet the one's that I had the privilage of meeting. It was good to see the unity. That's what it's all about...carnalismo.


----------



## 1DUCE

> :biggrin:
> 
> dig it. i luv the big body more, but the truck works. I gotta say it was good to meet everyone. Twotonz, the folks from the southern end, and on and on. The park was cool but I know there are some other places in Sac that we can have a BBQ or kick back on sunday afternoon. Miller is cool, but it was full too early and the police shut it down. Discovery is cool, but it floods in the winter and in the summer there are boat trailers everywhere. There are millions of places in this town that we can go to. we gotta find one and make it the jump off. The cops told us that the neighbors in william land call the police and thats why they start cracking down. the low low spot is where we make it. I been around this since cruisin franklin was the thing to do. we got kicked off franklin and made broadway a legend. we gotta find a spot and make it a legend.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## CHELADAS75

hopefully we can get some sacramento riders out for this one.
setting it up for june and pullin the permits here soon.

same concept as yesterday, only out this way


----------



## mbasquez

The Compadres Bomb Club had a really nice time thanks for the Invite (Bub) hope we can do it again real soon, Compadres would love to attend the Turlock picnic do you have a Date set yet?


Martin COMPADRES BOMB CLUB SACRAMENTO president.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by mbasquez_@Jan 14 2008, 02:12 PM~9692535
> *The Compadres Bomb Club had a really nice time thanks for the Invite (Bub) hope we can do it again real soon, Compadres would love to attend the Turlock picnic do you have a Date set yet?
> Martin COMPADRES BOMB CLUB SACRAMENTO  president.
> *




u guys got some bad ass bombs


----------



## CE 707

I had a good time thanks everyone out there next year will be even better you should look going to a bigger park cuz I know there will be more cars next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

916 my niece fell in love with you.lol


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 14 2008, 01:29 PM~9692677
> *916 my niece fell in love with you.lol
> *


HE'S GAY!


----------



## Moco

had to work but looks like the turn out was nice! doing a few things to my car but i'll be out and about soon!


----------



## bub916

View My Video]
FOUND THIS ON INDIVIDUALS PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

View My Video]My Webpage

GOT THIS ONE FROM INDIVIDUALS PAGE :biggrin: MIGHT BE REPOST


----------



## bub916

FOUND THESE


----------



## EL RAIDER

we should have another picnic at da end of da carshow season!


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 14 2008, 08:07 AM~9690106
> *Me personally i think it came out perfect. The police were pretty much letting us have our park, but they hated on us once we left, which we all knew that was going to happen.
> 
> AS FAR AS CREDIT IS CONCERNED, THANKS BUB FOR BEING THE ONE PERSON TO GO AND GET THE PERMIT, AND HELP OUT WITH THE PICNIC, AND DIDNT BRAG ABOUT IT AT THE END. NOR WALK AROUND THE PARK ACTING LIKE YOU WERE KING SHIT HOMIE.. YOU DID IT TO SEE EVRYONE RIDIN. LEFT EVERYONE ALONE.
> 
> EXOTIC THANKS FOR THE HELP WITH EVERYTHING ALSO.
> 
> LETS NOT FORGET, HOOTIE PICKED UP THE PERMIT FOR THE OTHER SIDE ON BEHALF OF ROLLERZ SAC, PAID FOR THE FOUR BAGS OF HOT LINKS EVERYONE DEVOURED, AND EVEN GOT FUCKED WITH IN THE END AT WILLIES.. IM SURE THEY WILL BE RIDING IN SOME 59 RAGS AFTER THAT ISSUE.
> 
> I DIDNT DO SHIT BUT COOK THE CHICKEN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. I PERSONALLY DONT THINK WE SHOULD HOLD ONE PERSON ACCOUNTABLE FOR THIS EVENT. EVERY MOTHERFUCKER OUT THERE MADE IT HAPPEN. AND IT WAS ALL SMILES. IT WASNT ONE PERSON OR TWO PEOPLE.
> 
> BUT YOU DO HAVE TO GIVE IT UP TO THE I, THAT WAS THE "I"CING ON THE CAKE FOOL.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Scotty's a damn fool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

we got there late, but just in time to get in. the rangers were already sittin in their trucks by the gate and they were sayin the permits were only for 250 ant there was more like 400 but as long as we stayed cool they wouldnt trip. im glad i made the drive :cheesy:


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 09:10 AM~9690118
> * anytime homies
> *



it was off the hook homie


----------



## higinio11




----------



## mi familia




----------



## higinio11




----------



## mi familia




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## rolnr63

THIS MUTHER FOCKER WENT CRAZY WITH THE CAMERA THANK YOU VERY MUCH FROM THOSE OF US THAT COULD NOT MAKE IT


----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 14 2008, 04:09 PM~9693450
> *THIS MUTHER FOCKER WENT CRAZY WITH THE CAMERA THANK YOU VERY MUCH FROM THOSE OF US THAT COULD NOT MAKE IT
> *


shit homie im not done yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 14 2008, 04:09 PM~9693449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



RAIDER NATION wuz in da house :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## GUS 650

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 14 2008, 03:12 PM~9693480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice camera shot bro,


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 14 2008, 04:40 PM~9693718
> *nice camera shot bro,
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 14 2008, 02:29 PM~9692677
> *916 my niece fell in love with you.lol
> *


I NOTICED :uh:


----------



## slimjezzy

Nice Pic's.......the video's are tight....


----------



## cool runnings

looked like alot of people just hanging out. the rollers wouldn't let me in, but my fellow car club member was inside. lots of nice rides there too. BUB916 - thanks for inviting us homie!!! ONE LOVE TO ALL CAR CLUBS -


----------



## NATHIZZLE

dam pigs wouldnt let me in!


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

man i loved it. Wat up Psta!!! yall put it down. we went to go get sumtin to eat but Them Boyz was shuttin it down looked like 8 more cars was late tryin to make it but they turned them away. still was a great turn out tho i hope more picnics just like this one are to come!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

matter fact wat up to every one that went gettin together like this started the year off good for Nor Cal.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by NATHIZZLE_@Jan 14 2008, 04:35 PM~9694242
> *dam pigs wouldnt let me in!
> *


SORRY BRO,THERE WAS ALOT OF CARS THAT COULDNT GET IN. :angry: ONCE AGAIN SORRY TO EVERYONE FOR THAT.
WONT HAPPEN NEXT TIME


----------



## chicanolegacysf

looks like a big turn-out, :thumbsup: missed out


----------



## 72 kutty

Nice pics....now I don't have to post any...great shots everyone!


----------



## Psta

Ok Sac ridas, Some of bay area clubs are about to get something craccin out here soon, stay posted, but we would love to see you down here!!

we can get it craccin everywhere and make the shit REALLY jump off!


----------



## Comadre

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 14 2008, 04:02 PM~9693397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH! Thanks MARK for the Potties!


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## CE 707

you got down kutty on the pics


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 13 2008, 06:47 PM~9685445
> *IT WAS OFF THE HOOK... I BARBEQUED ALL FUCKIN DAY WITH KITA BUT IT WAS GREAT!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look, Look his blue eyes are turning brown!...lol :0 :biggrin: 


Looks like yall had a blast at the picnic wish i could have made it but duty calls brotha hit me up!


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 14 2008, 07:14 PM~9695846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some amazing pics Kutty


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 13 2008, 11:44 PM~9688536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats tight Twotonz! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 14 2008, 05:55 PM~9694952
> *Ok Sac ridas, Some of bay area clubs are about to get something craccin out here soon, stay posted, but we would love to see you down here!!
> 
> we can get it craccin everywhere and make the shit REALLY jump off!
> *



hell yeah once a month at every city.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 14 2008, 09:08 PM~9696470
> *you got down kutty on the pics
> *



Thanks


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jan 14 2008, 08:45 PM~9696846
> *Those are some amazing pics Kutty
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 14 2008, 09:33 PM~9696070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW WE DO!!!
GREAT PICS KUTTY!!!


----------



## Cadillac1

The 'I' definitely represented yesterday. if you don't know, ....


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jan 14 2008, 09:42 PM~9696819
> *Look, Look his blue eyes are turning brown!...lol  :0  :biggrin:
> Looks like yall had a blast at the picnic wish i could have made it but duty calls brotha hit me up!
> *


WELLL NOOOOWW FOR MY BROWN BROTHAAA, SORRY NOOO TORRRTEEEEAAAS :biggrin: 


WHATSUP BROTHER MAN IT WAS OFF THE HOOK. GOT A BUNCH OF STORIES FOR WHEN YOU GET BACK IN TOWN. ILL TELL YOU ONE THING, 

13X7S ARE GOIN ON WITHOUT A DOUBT, AND THIS EVENT MADE ME WANT TO LIFT MY CAR THAT MONDAY. 

MY CAR WILL BE GONE THIS FRIDAY BRO, COMES BACK IN THREE WEEKS, HOPEFULLY WITH ALL YOU OGS ADVICE IN SAC I WILL COME OUT CORRECT AND PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.


----------



## Twotonz

since you guys covered most of the show i just posted up a handful of pics in my topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry9698617


----------



## boneman

thats sounds real firme lets do this jente lets make this shit happn


> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2007, 01:41 PM~9477654
> *I was thinking we should all come together an throw a big picnic,i was thinking early to mid january when ever we can get good wheather :biggrin: lets make this happen,input would be nice thinking maybe a hop,atleast get some street hoppers out,make the newyear a good one. It would be nice to see clubs from everywhere  :biggrin: once again lets make this happen :thumbsup:
> 
> PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE.PLEASE IF POSSIBLE BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATING IT TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc
> TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :biggrin:
> 
> MILLER PARK    2760 MARINA VIEW DR
> SACRAMENTO,CA 95818    sunday 1/13/08
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by boneman_@Jan 15 2008, 07:03 AM~9699141
> *      thats sounds real firme lets do this jente lets make this shit happn
> *


Whats up BONES :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11

I want to thank the homie Scott and big Kida for there hospitality and every one who made it happen, good turn out off the hook


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 15 2008, 09:55 AM~9700031
> *I want to thank the homie Scott and big Kida for there hospitality and every one who made it happen, good turn out off the hook
> *


that how we dew folks!!!!!


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 14 2008, 09:06 PM~9697068
> *hell yeah      once a month at every city.
> *


My thoughts exactly


----------



## DIRTY MONEY

WAZ UP ED DOG THAT PICNIC WAS CRACKN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigg ed dogg

> _Originally posted by DIRTY MONEY_@Jan 15 2008, 11:22 AM~9700269
> *WAZ UP ED DOG THAT PICNIC WAS CRACKN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


who is this?


----------



## badcayne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMBLxAgRPZU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHlUMAh88q0&feature=user


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jan 15 2008, 12:01 PM~9700969
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMBLxAgRPZU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHlUMAh88q0&feature=user
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne




----------



## MAGOOfedz209




----------



## MAGOOfedz209




----------



## MAGOOfedz209




----------



## badcayne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oveDW4koFyI


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

GODZILLA SOLO

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=26084813


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 15 2008, 07:11 PM~9704504
> *GODZILLA SOLO
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=26084813
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Comadre

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 14 2008, 08:53 PM~9696301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




IT'S ME DRIVING MY CAR!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 15 2008, 08:06 PM~9705002
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 14 2008, 08:53 PM~9696301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice line up :biggrin:


----------



## BABY_KRUZER

YES I HAD TO POST SOME OF MY CAR CLUBS PICTURES UP! AND YES I AM THAT BABY KRUZER!


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jan 15 2008, 01:28 PM~9701598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie you got down man good shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 15 2008, 09:07 PM~9705586
> *damn homie you got down man good shit  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 72 kutty

One more pic from the picnic


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION




----------



## boneman

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 15 2008, 07:24 AM~9699213
> *Whats up BONES :biggrin:
> *


 wat up mr titanic loco just frkn working homie tryn to sneak in a few minutes on the site to see how r gente r doing and u locs send my respect to the fellas


----------



## rollinbajito




----------



## bub916

> I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito

yea ...it was a good day


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Jan 16 2008, 10:34 AM~9709801
> *yea ...it was a good day
> *



good pictures homie . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

Great way 2 start off da year


----------



## rolnr63

whats going on july 26th I'd like to put together a picnic up north.yuba city,oroville or chico???????????
what do you think? :biggrin:


goldrush car show in bakersfield is on the 27th 
so this date might not be good :angry:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 16 2008, 12:15 PM~9710586
> *whats going on july 26th I'd like to put together a picnic up north.yuba city,oroville or chico???????????
> what do you think? :biggrin:
> *



i'm down for yuba city. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 16 2008, 12:45 PM~9710342
> *good pictures homie . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 16 2008, 01:19 PM~9710608
> *i'm down for yuba city. :biggrin:
> *


Impalas C.C. Yuba City Chapter and Lowrider's Unlimited
2nd Annual Car Show *May 17, 2008*. Mark your calendars!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

I HAVE THE IMPALAS MAGAZINES IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA JUST GIVE ME A CALL! 
I CAN MEET YOU SOMEWHERE OR COME TO YOU! HIT ME UP THE #'S ON MY SIG BELOW......... $6 EACH I HAVE BOTH COVERS.. :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Dozierman

:wave:


----------



## HolyRider

IM DOWN UCE


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by HolyRider_@Dec 12 2009, 11:01 PM~15964601
> *IM DOWN UCE
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HolyRider_@Dec 12 2009, 10:01 PM~15964601
> *IM DOWN UCE
> *


 :biggrin: USO THINK YOU LIL LATE!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Dec 12 2009, 10:04 PM~15964624
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


A HOMIE! WE NEED 2 MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN :yes:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 13 2009, 12:33 AM~15964857
> *A HOMIE! WE NEED 2 MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN :yes:
> *


that would be a good idea


----------



## uso86BAYAREA

Uce alameda in the house


----------



## ncridahz

Sounds good count Nor Cal Ridahz in we got a long rope for a tug-a-war contest


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Hell yea, lemme know if you want me to get flyers made this time, as long as we get permits were all good


----------



## moreno54

sounds good lets make it sac town!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HolyRider+Dec 12 2009, 10:01 PM~15964601-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM DOWN UCE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 10:33 PM~15964857
> *A HOMIE! WE NEED 2 MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CE [email protected] 12 2009, 10:38 PM~15964908
> *that would be a good idea
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 10:54 PM~15974246
> *Uce alameda in the house
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 10:04 PM~15984459
> *Sounds good count Nor Cal Ridahz in we got a long rope for a tug-a-war contest
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 10:33 PM~15984760
> *Hell yea, lemme know if you want me to get flyers made this time, as long as we get permits were all good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-moreno54_@Dec 15 2009, 04:46 PM~15991831
> *sounds good lets make it sac town!
> *


  LOOK'N LIKE IF WE GET THIS GOING...GONNA BE SUCCESSFUL AGAIN! LASTIME WAS OFF THE HOOK AND CAN BE EVEN BETTER!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15992250
> *  LOOK'N LIKE IF WE GET THIS GOING...GONNA BE SUCCESSFUL AGAIN! LASTIME WAS OFF THE HOOK AND CAN BE EVEN BETTER!
> *


yeah just not at miller park


----------



## red63rag

family first is down. :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67

_
LATIN STYLE CC. WILL BE THERE 4SHO....
_


----------



## loco 66

BOULEVARD IMAGE IS DOWN TA KICK IT!! :yes:


----------



## 64Rag

You already know LO*LYSTICS will be in the house


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by red63rag+Dec 15 2009, 08:33 PM~15994287-->
> 
> 
> 
> family first is down.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 08:37 PM~15994341
> *BOULEVARD IMAGE IS DOWN TA KICK IT!! :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64Rag@Dec 15 2009, 10:14 PM~15995375
> *You already know LO*LYSTICS will be in the house
> *_


_

:0 shoot might have 2 start planning!_


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 16 2009, 01:06 AM~15995786
> *:0  shoot might have 2 start planning!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

:nicoderm:


----------



## bub916

NEED SOME OF THE SAC LOCALS..2 HELP ME FIND A PARK! CAUSE I WAS LOOK'N LASTIME AT DIFFRENT PARKS AND THE BEST SPOT IN THE ALL AROUND WAS MILLER.  SO LETS ALL AS 1, GET THIS GOING...


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 16 2009, 04:57 PM~16000952
> *NEED SOME OF THE SAC LOCALS..2 HELP ME FIND A PARK! CAUSE I WAS LOOK'N LASTIME AT DIFFRENT PARKS AND THE BEST SPOT IN THE ALL AROUND WAS MILLER.  SO LETS ALL AS 1, GET THIS GOING...
> *


last time they closed the gate hella early cuz it was to full and there was people that had to turn around and go home and there was a few people that came from out of town


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2009, 05:29 PM~16002442
> *last time they closed the gate hella early cuz it was to full  and there was people that had to turn around and go home and there was a few people that came from out of town
> *


ya! that was all bad..ah lie thow cuase there was some empty spots,kinda :biggrin: ..went down 2 permit office few months back 2 findout bout gett'n permits 2 do it again! they told me i needa get some kind of speical permit with insurance..then theres noway the police can shut us down unless its really packed to the max! and she said we get controll of the gates.. Here if any1 wants 2 take the next step here's the # (916)808-8459


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2009, 06:29 PM~16002442
> *last time they closed the gate hella early cuz it was to full  and there was people that had to turn around and go home and there was a few people that came from out of town
> *


if its full its full.. thats why people need to get there early.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Dec 16 2009, 07:20 PM~16003656
> *if its full its full.. thats why people need to get there early.
> *


BETTER BE IN TURLOCK EARLY!


----------



## ncridahz

Nor cal will pay for the permit thay should want a million dollor unbrella just need the park info


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Dec 17 2009, 03:08 AM~16007181
> * :0 Nor cal will pay for the permit thay should want a million dollor unbrella just need the park info
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAY'N SHOOT*...# (916)808-8459 * SHOULD THE DIRECT # 2 ONE OF THE MAIN LAIDES THERE..  JUS GOTTA FIGGURE ON THE PARK...ELKGROVE MAYBE? BUT 2 ME THATS IN THE STICKS! EVERY1 DISLIKES MILLER BUT ALL IN ALL THAT WAS THE SPOT.. HAS LOTS OF PARKING LOTS OF BBQ AND TABLES...WE JUS GOTTA DO IT RITE AND GET RITE PEMITS SO WE CONTROLL THAT GATE! AND JUS LET LOWLOWS INN...NO DAILYS! THEY CAN PARK AROUND THE CORNER! THINK LASTIME THERE WAS DAM NEAR 300 OUT THERE OR MORE.. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

PICS  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385607


----------



## singlegate

DOWN FOR THE CUASE WE SHOULD HAVE A BUNCH OF SHINY NEW TOYS 
THIS YEAR CANT WAIT.


----------



## lowridetillidie

YOU KNOW STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## singlegate

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

MY KIDS HAD FUN LAST TIME. HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN


----------



## Bejeweled_65

SHAAAUUUU
Lets get this going, it was awesome the last time... :cheesy:


----------



## red63rag

sounds good, i think miller prob the best place. didnt make it out last year, looks like best function of the year. brings back memories!!!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Dec 18 2009, 11:27 AM~16019806
> *SHAAAUUUU
> Lets get this going, it was awesome the last time... :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD




----------



## bub916

SO ANY1 WANA STEP UP, AND START THE PERMITS? ...# (916)808-8459 :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low

bub smiley call me fool if i dont answer leave your number on my voice mail :cheesy:


----------



## red63rag

HOP WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!!!


----------



## chingon68mex

check this out,I found a topic from last time, it was bad ass, better than some car show I have attended,, hopofully you guys can work something out for this year,

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385607


----------



## singlegate

just an idea. william land park we cant get locked in or out. lots of parking and space


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Dec 22 2009, 01:02 AM~16054863
> *just an idea. william land park we cant get locked in or out. lots of parking and space
> *


im with you on that bro :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

miller park was the shit back in the day and as you see by the pics it should go on and on through generations.....just my 5 on it..... i know it can't hold everybody like it use to but thats why come early or be expected to be left out...


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2007, 01:41 PM~9477654
> *I was thinking we should all come together an throw a big picnic,i was thinking early to mid january when ever we can get good wheather :biggrin: lets make this happen,input would be nice thinking maybe a hop,atleast get some street hoppers out,make the newyear a good one. It would be nice to see clubs from everywhere  :biggrin: once again lets make this happen :thumbsup:
> 
> PICNIC/FOOD DRIVE.PLEASE IF POSSIBLE BRING A CAN FOOD! IM DONATING IT TO SENIOR GLEANERSinc
> TROPHY'S FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & MOST MEMBERS WILL BE GIVEN :biggrin:
> 
> MILLER PARK    2760 MARINA VIEW DR
> SACRAMENTO,CA 95818    sunday 1/13/08
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## calbombas

BUB THIS IS GEORGE FROM CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS .THAT YEAR YOU KICKED IT OFF AND WERE ABLE TO GET ALL NOR -CAL ON THE PICNIC TIP.ON A ONCE A MONTH BASIS IN A DIFFERENT TCITY .THIS HAS TO GO DOWN HOMIE .SO I GOT YOUR BACK BUT WE NEED A TIME AND PLACE QUICK TO SPREAD THE WORD.MILLER PARK IS COOL CAUSE THE GENTE THAT WERE THERE THAT YEAR KNOWS WHERE IT IS.HIT ME UP .IF YOU NEED HELP OR ANYTHING HOMIE
408-849-6484 BIG G.......


----------



## 1Lethallow

bub solanos finest is down


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

I SHALL BE THERE , I WILL LET THE HOMIES NO ,


----------



## bub916

> :nicoderm:





> DOWN FOR THE CUASE WE SHOULD HAVE A BUNCH OF SHINY NEW TOYS
> THIS YEAR CANT WAIT.





> YOU KNOW STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:





>





> SHAAAUUUU
> Lets get this going, it was awesome the last time... :cheesy:





>





> bub smiley call me fool if i dont answer leave your number on my voice mail :cheesy:





> check this out,I found a topic from last time, it was bad ass, better than some car show I have attended,, hopofully you guys can work something out for this year,
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385607





> miller park was the shit back in the day and as you see by the pics it should go on and on through generations.....just my 5 on it..... i know it can't hold everybody like it use to but thats why come early or be expected to be left out...





> TTT





> BUB THIS IS GEORGE FROM CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS .THAT YEAR YOU KICKED IT OFF AND WERE ABLE TO GET ALL NOR -CAL ON THE PICNIC TIP.ON A ONCE A MONTH BASIS IN A DIFFERENT TCITY .THIS HAS TO GO DOWN HOMIE .SO I GOT YOUR BACK BUT WE NEED A TIME AND PLACE QUICK TO SPREAD THE WORD.MILLER PARK IS COOL CAUSE THE GENTE THAT WERE THERE THAT YEAR KNOWS WHERE IT IS.HIT ME UP .IF YOU NEED HELP OR ANYTHING HOMIE
> 408-849-6484 BIG G.......





> bub solanos finest is down





> I SHALL BE THERE , I WILL LET THE HOMIES NO ,


K.. SEE WILL HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT AGAIN! JUST GOTTA GET ON IT.. :uh:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Dec 17 2009, 03:08 AM~16007181
> *Nor cal will pay for the permit thay should want a million dollor unbrella just need the park info
> *


*(916)808-8459* :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

t
t
t


----------



## Manuel

i had talk to the park ranger robert who is the main guy at miller park and because of the economy he is the only one that patrols that area so when it gets packed he has to call the police to help him out. he knows the car clubs are not the problem is usaully some of the hypy ones that burn out in the back circle he dont like to call the cops but one person is pretty scary to go in by himself... so my opinion if we can get pam from just rolling to set up a meeting with the police and tell them about wat we want to do and times we like to have this and leave at a certain time without being harrased which this would be the car clubs word.. i've been to meetings with cliff from the dukes car club back in the day...and with rays parents from familys first car club...and with pam from just rolling car club.. and trust me the watch tower the big chiefs is wat they call them are kool people we just need a solution and agreement with them on this it could make it easy this year ...just my 5 on it....


----------



## 94uce93

AM IN USO LETS DO THIS TIME AN DAY AM THERE USO FOR LIFE


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by 94uce93_@Dec 23 2009, 01:38 PM~16069460
> *AM IN USO LETS DO THIS TIME AN DAY AM THERE USO FOR LIFE
> *


 I DONT UNDERSTAND


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 94uce93+Dec 23 2009, 12:38 PM~16069460-->
> 
> 
> 
> AM IN USO LETS DO THIS TIME AN DAY AM THERE USO FOR LIFE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDER NATION_@Dec 23 2009, 02:28 PM~16070361
> * I DONT UNDERSTAND
> *


IM IN USO LETS DO THIS..TIME AND DAY IM THERE,USO FOR LIFE! :biggrin: LOOKS LIL BETTER TO ME..


----------



## Ruiz707

IM IN


----------



## ncridahz

A bubs I'm going to check that out but would you be interested in shutting down city streets I got a spot n da south off 99


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Dec 23 2009, 10:13 PM~16074806
> *A bubs I'm going to check that out but would you be interested in shutting down city streets I got a spot n da south off 99
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

THIS SHOULD REAL TIGHT , THE COUNT DOWN .....................


----------



## [email protected]

Miller Park 08

Lo*Lystics were rolling deep


----------



## ImpalasYC

T T T


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 10:55 PM~9489223
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> AN IM SURE SOME SOLO RIDERS
> :biggrin: LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
> *


SindicateS is down


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Dec 27 2009, 05:57 PM~16104567
> *SindicateS is down
> *



thee stylistics//


----------



## sharky_510

LIFES FINEST WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

Jus chekn if anyone has try'd gett'n a permit for a spot yet..! or am i gonna have to try'n do it again?


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD

Let us know when its going down Bub we will be there.


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 28 2009, 05:43 PM~16113775
> *Jus chekn if anyone has try'd gett'n a permit for a spot yet..! or am i gonna have to try'n do it again?
> *


bub, what date, and month? january?


----------



## memo13

Straight lace will be there


----------



## CE 707

INDIVIDUALS will be there


----------



## lowridetillidie

*YOU KNOW STYLISTICS IS DOWN*


----------



## 9165-SS

Devotion is down :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Dec 28 2009, 06:40 PM~16114537
> *bub, what date, and month? january?
> *


x2


----------



## Capital City Ent.

HOW BOUT ORGANIZING THIS PICNIC AS A FUNDRAISER FOR A NON PROFIT LIKE PAL, WASHINGTON NEIBORHOOD CENTER, ETC......CRUISERS CAN GIVE A $5 DONATION WHEN ENTERING MILLER PARK.

THIS WAY IT'S A LEGIT WAY TO CHILL AND THE POLICE CAN'T SAY ITS LOITERING. IM SURE THE POLICE WOULD HELP IF THEY NEW THEY WERE GETTING SOME MONEY FOR P.A.L. & IT MAKES THE SACRAMENTO LOWRIDER COMMUNITY LOOK GOOD.  

JUST A THOUGHT.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Dec 30 2009, 10:07 AM~16133210
> *HOW BOUT ORGANIZING THIS PICNIC AS A FUNDRAISER FOR A NON PROFIT LIKE PAL,  WASHINGTON NEIBORHOOD CENTER, ETC......CRUISERS CAN GIVE A $5 DONATION WHEN ENTERING MILLER PARK.
> 
> THIS WAY IT'S A LEGIT WAY TO CHILL AND THE POLICE CAN'T SAY ITS LOITERING.  IM SURE THE POLICE WOULD HELP IF THEY NEW THEY WERE GETTING SOME MONEY FOR P.A.L. & IT MAKES THE SACRAMENTO LOWRIDER COMMUNITY LOOK GOOD.
> 
> JUST A THOUGHT.
> *


shoot make it happen more then willing to help and support!  :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Dec 30 2009, 12:07 PM~16133210
> *HOW BOUT ORGANIZING THIS PICNIC AS A FUNDRAISER FOR A NON PROFIT LIKE PAL,  WASHINGTON NEIBORHOOD CENTER, ETC......CRUISERS CAN GIVE A $5 DONATION WHEN ENTERING MILLER PARK.
> 
> THIS WAY IT'S A LEGIT WAY TO CHILL AND THE POLICE CAN'T SAY ITS LOITERING.  IM SURE THE POLICE WOULD HELP IF THEY NEW THEY WERE GETTING SOME MONEY FOR P.A.L. & IT MAKES THE SACRAMENTO LOWRIDER COMMUNITY LOOK GOOD.
> 
> JUST A THOUGHT.
> *


thats a realy good Idea


----------



## moreno54

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Dec 30 2009, 11:07 AM~16133210
> *HOW BOUT ORGANIZING THIS PICNIC AS A FUNDRAISER FOR A NON PROFIT LIKE PAL,  WASHINGTON NEIBORHOOD CENTER, ETC......CRUISERS CAN GIVE A $5 DONATION WHEN ENTERING MILLER PARK.
> 
> THIS WAY IT'S A LEGIT WAY TO CHILL AND THE POLICE CAN'T SAY ITS LOITERING.  IM SURE THE POLICE WOULD HELP IF THEY NEW THEY WERE GETTING SOME MONEY FOR P.A.L. & IT MAKES THE SACRAMENTO LOWRIDER COMMUNITY LOOK GOOD.
> 
> JUST A THOUGHT.
> *


sounds good capital city ent.! make it happen it seems like there is alot of support out there just needed a date and cause & that sounds like a great cause. Lets start the new centry off with a bang! :machinegun: :machinegun: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Dec 30 2009, 10:28 PM~16141599
> *sounds good capital city ent.! make it happen it seems like there is alot of support out there just needed a date and cause & that sounds like a great cause. Lets start the new centry off with a        bang! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Dec 30 2009, 10:07 AM~16133210
> *HOW BOUT ORGANIZING THIS PICNIC AS A FUNDRAISER FOR A NON PROFIT LIKE PAL,  WASHINGTON NEIBORHOOD CENTER, ETC......CRUISERS CAN GIVE A $5 DONATION WHEN ENTERING MILLER PARK.
> 
> THIS WAY IT'S A LEGIT WAY TO CHILL AND THE POLICE CAN'T SAY ITS LOITERING.  IM SURE THE POLICE WOULD HELP IF THEY NEW THEY WERE GETTING SOME MONEY FOR P.A.L. & IT MAKES THE SACRAMENTO LOWRIDER COMMUNITY LOOK GOOD.
> 
> JUST A THOUGHT.
> *


That sounds good bro.


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT and Happy new year everone!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 31 2009, 01:28 PM~16145782
> *TTT and Happy new year everone!!!!
> *


same to you


----------



## 9165-SS

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Dec 30 2009, 11:07 AM~16133210
> *HOW BOUT ORGANIZING THIS PICNIC AS A FUNDRAISER FOR A NON PROFIT LIKE PAL,  WASHINGTON NEIBORHOOD CENTER, ETC......CRUISERS CAN GIVE A $5 DONATION WHEN ENTERING MILLER PARK.
> 
> THIS WAY IT'S A LEGIT WAY TO CHILL AND THE POLICE CAN'T SAY ITS LOITERING.  IM SURE THE POLICE WOULD HELP IF THEY NEW THEY WERE GETTING SOME MONEY FOR P.A.L. & IT MAKES THE SACRAMENTO LOWRIDER COMMUNITY LOOK GOOD.
> 
> JUST A THOUGHT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

HAPPY NEW YEAR SAC-TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1Lethallow

solanos finest is there


----------



## himbone

whats the date?


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 1 2010, 11:07 PM~16158665
> *whats the date?
> *


X2


----------



## SHOWTIME916

x916


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 5 2010, 01:51 PM~16191858
> *x916
> *


x 408  
sup fuuuu


----------



## lethalsdaname

ILL BE THERE BUT I SOLD MY CAR ILL BE THERE ON A SKATE BOARD GETTING PULLED BY A LETHAL LOWS MEMBER


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## Capital City Ent.

ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME AND ORGANIZING BUT WE CAN DEFINETELY MAKE IT HAPPEN!! MAYBE FOR CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND.

LET'S GET THIS PICNIC GOING AND WE CAN ALL MEET AND START LAYING THE GROUNDWORK....WE ARE GONNA NEED HELP FROM ALL THE SACRAMENTO CLUBS IN ORDER TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD

:thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyPirate

sac town


----------



## ncridahz

January 31 2010
Miller park 
Noon- till


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 6 2010, 12:11 PM~16203641
> *ILL BE THERE BUT I SOLD MY CAR  ILL BE THERE ON A SKATE BOARD  GETTING PULLED BY A LETHAL LOWS MEMBER
> *


 :biggrin: LEE..I SEE YOU ALREADY LOL


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 6 2010, 10:05 PM~16210744
> *January 31 2010
> Miller park
> Noon- till
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

TTT WHOS ALL GOING FROM MODESTO MAYBE WE CAN MEET UP AND LEAVE TOGETHER IN A STR8 LINE TTT


----------



## moreno54

ttt! we got a date & time :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz

meet at food max on briggsmore at 9:30am leave at 10:00am


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 6 2010, 10:20 PM~16210957
> *:biggrin: LEE..I SEE YOU ALREADY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao bub u a fool for that one


----------



## singlegate

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 6 2010, 11:05 PM~16210744
> *January 31 2010
> Miller park
> Noon- till
> *


str8 to the point.... coo with us FEARNONE will be there early


----------



## 1Lethallow

bub this is boogie can we get a time and date so we can ride


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jan 7 2010, 08:51 PM~16221028
> *bub this is boogie can we get a time and date so we can ride
> *



I THINK THEY SAID JAN 31 NOON UNTILL MILLER PARK


----------



## lethalsdaname

_this is gonna be phat _


----------



## UFAMEA

lethalsdaname[/i]@Jan 8 2010 said:


> [/b]


phater then your towncar!!!!!!!!onelove lil uso.


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 6 2010, 10:05 PM~16210744
> *January 31 2010
> Miller park
> Noon- till
> *



:wow: :cheesy: :h5: :ninja:


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Jan 6 2010, 01:42 PM~16203846
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME AND ORGANIZING BUT WE CAN DEFINETELY MAKE IT HAPPEN!!  MAYBE FOR CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND.
> 
> LET'S GET THIS PICNIC GOING AND WE CAN ALL MEET AND START LAYING THE GROUNDWORK....WE ARE GONNA NEED HELP FROM ALL THE SACRAMENTO CLUBS IN ORDER TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN. :thumbsup:
> *


CINCO DE MAYO weekend......


----------



## ncridahz

Do I hear car hop :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 8 2010, 07:43 PM~16231277
> *Do I hear car hop :biggrin:
> *


DAM I SOLD MY CAR


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 8 2010, 08:43 AM~16224746
> *phater then your towncar!!!!!!!!onelove lil uso.
> *


HAHA UCE my towncar lost some weight


----------



## ncridahz

Why the f :angry: ck you do that for hope to a club member hope you got a drop r something


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 6 2010, 11:05 PM~16210744
> *January 31 2010
> Miller park
> Noon- till
> *


is this date for sure solid??? i was gonna post it up on the events list. let me know


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 8 2010, 08:43 PM~16231277
> *Do I hear car hop :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 6 2010, 11:05 PM~16210744
> *January 31 2010
> Miller park
> Noon- till
> *


TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD

:thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz

Solid as a rock :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Comadre

I'll Keep checking sounds like fun I'll let the guys know. Hardly come on this website but I'll keep checking


----------



## lethalsdaname

_can we get a update on the roll call _


----------



## red63rag

FAMILY FIRST IS DOWN.


----------



## SINFUL1

GOT IT POSTED UP WITH A LINK  

NOR CAL EVENTS 2010


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 10 2010, 08:02 PM~16249601
> *can we get a update on the roll call
> *


go ahead make it! :biggrin: you do the roll call..Im not gonna do nada with this1 but show up


----------



## 9165-SS

Devotion is down :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz

Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## ncridahz

Roll call

Bubs
Uce
Classic Image Bombs
Individuals
Solanos Finest
Thee Stylistics
Lifes Finest
Devotion
Stylistics
Family First
Lethal Lows
Fear None
Sinful Pleasures
Nor Cal Ridahz
Exotic
King Fish Customs


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

TTT


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 11 2010, 07:44 PM~16260588
> *Roll call
> 
> Bubs Bub
> Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Devotion
> Stylistics
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasures
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> Exotic
> King Fish Customs
> *


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 11 2010, 08:44 PM~16260588
> *Roll call
> 
> Bubs
> Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Devotion
> Stylistics
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasures
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> Exotic
> King Fish Customs
> *


TTT


----------



## loco 66

BLVD IMAGE!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 11 2010, 08:25 PM~16261141



now thats better lmao 


Lethal lows 
Uce
Classic Image Bombs
Individuals
Solanos Finest
Thee Stylistics
Lifes Finest
Devotion
Stylistics
Family First
Fear None
Sinful Pleasures
Nor Cal Ridahz
Exotic
King Fish Customs


----------



## lethalsdaname

lets get a a plaque roll call up in here


----------



## ImpalasYC

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

IM COMMIN :wave:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 10 2008, 10:13 PM~9664949
> *QUOTE(bub916 @ Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM)
> so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> COMPADRES BOMBS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> MI FAMILIA
> IMPALAS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> BROWN SOCIETY
> SHOWTIME916
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BOULEVARD IMAGE
> ISLANDERS
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> LATIN STYLE
> LO*LYSTICS
> INSPIRATIONS
> AZTECAS
> IMAGINATIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> STREET RIDERZ
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS
> DESTINATION
> LOW VINTAGE
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> NEW STYLE
> RAGZ 2 ENVY
> GOODFELLAS
> BLVD KINGS
> SANGRE LATINA
> DEVOTION
> GOLD COUNTRIES FINEST
> LIFES FINEST
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LOWRIDER SCENE  :0  :biggrin:
> STREET LOW  :biggrin:  :0
> TORO/IMPALAS MAG  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> BUT LIKE I WAS SAY'N THIS TIME IM JUS GONNA SHOW UP AND KICK IT! NOT DO'N NADA WITH IT   HOPE IT TURNSOUT GOOD*
> [/b]



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2010, 12:49 PM~16267503
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LOV2PRTY

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 12 2010, 09:59 AM~16266169
> *IM COMMIN :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## ncridahz

Uce
Classic Image Bombs 
Individuals
Solanos Finest 
Thee Stylistics
Lives Finest
Stylistics
Devotion
Family First
Lethal Lows
Fear None
Sinful Pleasures
Blvd Image
Impalas Y.C
Socios
Cali Lifestyle
Stacklife Hydraulics
And all Solo Ridahz


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 12 2010, 07:56 PM~16272385
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lives Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasures
> Blvd Image
> Impalas Y.C
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> And all Solo Ridahz
> *


 what bout nor cal ridahz :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz

my bad forgot
Bub
Nor Cal Ridahz


----------



## singlegate

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS

TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2010, 10:27 PM~16273772
> *what bout nor cal ridahz  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT RAIDER NATION??????


----------



## loco 66

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 12 2010, 08:56 PM~16272385
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lives Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasures
> Blvd Image
> Impalas Y.C
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> And all Solo Ridahz
> *


lives finest :biggrin: correction needed


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION+Jan 13 2010, 07:05 AM~16276241-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT ABOUT RAIDER NATION??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-loco 66_@Jan 13 2010, 07:08 AM~16276258
> *lives finest :biggrin: correction needed
> *


Uce
Classic Image Bombs 
Individuals
Solanos Finest 
Thee Stylistics
Lifes Finest
Stylistics
Devotion
Family First
Lethal Lows
Fear None
Sinful Pleasures
Blvd Image
Impalas Y.C
Socios
Cali Lifestyle
Stacklife Hydraulics
raider nation
Ruthie Skye? 
And all Solo Ridahz


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 13 2010, 09:12 AM~16276653
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasures
> Blvd Image
> Impalas Y.C
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> raider nation
> Ruthie Skye?
> And all Solo Ridahz
> *


 :biggrin: alwayz down for a good time in Nor Cali


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

TTT


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

HIGHER CLASS C.C. WILL BE THERE!


----------



## MAGOOfedz209

HAD A GOOD ONE LAST TIME....FEDAERATION WILL BE THERE !!!!


----------



## ncridahz

Thanks bub 4 that correction


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD

Can someone please bring me a RIB :roflmao:


----------



## loco 66

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 13 2010, 11:01 PM~16285766
> *Can someone please bring me a RIB :roflmao:
> *


I SEE SOME ONE GOT THE MID NIGHT MUNCHIES uffin: :420: :sprint:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

TTT


----------



## 54 la bomba

MESSAGE TO ALL IS THERE ANY REG. FEES??? JUST A KICK IT DAY?


----------



## loco 66

> _Originally posted by 54 la bomba_@Jan 14 2010, 01:07 PM~16290331
> *MESSAGE TO ALL IS THERE ANY REG. FEES??? JUST A KICK IT DAY?
> *


JUST A KICK IT DAY :420:


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

WE BRING OUR OWN PITS ??


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

:biggrin: A BRO DO WE HAVE A BACK UP PLAN IN CASE THEY LOCK THAT GATE ONE YEAR ABOUT 1:30 IN THE MIDDLE OF SHIT COPS LOCKED THAT DAM GATE ,AN OUT OF TOWNERS WERE STUCK, SCATTERED EVERY,WHERE,.......GET THERE EARLY....LAND PARK .....WILL BE SECOND DESTINATION.....GOT THAT ASADA..MERUNATING..ALREADY... :wow:


----------



## bub916

EVEN KNOW IM NOT THE 1 PUTT'N THIS TOGETHER...GOT SOME THINGS 2 KEEP IN MIND!GET THERE EARLY,DONT BACK IN,NO ALCOHOL,TRYN STAY IN GRASS AREA AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,AND JUS DONT ACT A FOOL...  AND SHOULD BE COOL,*GET THERE EARLY!!!* SO YOU GET IN..


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 12 2010, 08:47 AM~16265584
> *lets get a a plaque roll call  up in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHATS UP LEE, ITS GEE FROM SF. HAVE TO TALKED TO ISSAC OR ANYONE LATELY?


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jan 14 2010, 09:41 PM~16296523
> *WHATS UP LEE, ITS GEE FROM SF. HAVE TO TALKED TO ISSAC OR ANYONE LATELY?
> *



hey wasup naw man i live in sac now i dont even go out that way have u talk to anyone pm me i need to get ur cousins number


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Jan 14 2010, 07:21 PM~16293948
> *JUST A KICK IT DAY :420:
> *


ONE HELLAVA KICK IT DAY


----------



## chingon68mex

:cheesy:


----------



## SINFUL1

uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 14 2010, 08:42 PM~16295693
> *EVEN KNOW IM NOT THE 1 PUTT'N THIS TOGETHER...GOT SOME THINGS 2 KEEP IN MIND!GET THERE EARLY,DONT BACK IN,NO ALCOHOL,TRYN STAY IN GRASS AREA AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,AND JUS DONT ACT A FOOL...   AND SHOULD BE COOL,GET THERE EARLY!!! SO YOU GET IN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 15 2010, 02:56 PM~16302966
> *
> *



:h5:


----------



## 66 fleetwood




----------



## SHOWTIME916

I hear that theres a 98 lincoln in town with blue wheels, and a driver sayin hes gonna bust everyones ass this summer. i wouldnt mind seein what hes gonna do :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2010, 01:24 AM~16314584
> *I hear that theres a 98 lincoln in town with blue wheels, and a driver sayin hes gonna bust everyones ass this summer. i wouldnt mind seein what hes gonna do  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2010, 12:24 AM~16314584
> *I hear that theres a 98 lincoln in town with blue wheels, and a driver sayin hes gonna bust everyones ass this summer. i wouldnt mind seein what hes gonna do  :biggrin:
> *


ah shit. :0


----------



## EL MONTE CARLO

This Shit Is GOnna Be SHUT DOWN JUST LIKE LAST TIME....Can't be posting shit on the internet LIKE THIS...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by EL MONTE CARLO_@Jan 17 2010, 05:05 PM~16318950
> *This Shit Is GOnna Be SHUT DOWN JUST LIKE LAST TIME....Can't be posting shit on the internet LIKE THIS...
> *


wasnt shut down....they shut the gates do 2 capacity issues!well thats what they say anyway! but thats why im stress'n 4 every1 thats wants to come..show up early....they never shut it down,they (the rangers and police)were real cool.. jus wanted people to act rite! follow simple rules, no alcohol,no backing in,and tryn stay outta the road as much as possible..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 17 2010, 06:18 PM~16319056
> *wasnt shut down....they shut the gates do 2 capacity issues!well thats what they say anyway! but thats why im stress'n 4 every1 thats wants to come..show up early....they never shut it down,they (the rangers and police)were real cool.. jus wanted people to act rite! follow simple rules, no alcohol,no backing in,and tryn stay outta the road as much as possible..
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 16 2010, 11:24 PM~16314584
> *I hear that theres a 98 lincoln in town with blue wheels, and a driver sayin hes gonna bust everyones ass this summer. i wouldnt mind seein what hes gonna do  :biggrin:
> *



no joke id like to see that matter fact id like 2 see someone hit the switch that would be some 8th wonder of the world shit


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

add.DESTINATION,to the list.


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16320536
> *no joke  id like to see that  matter fact id like 2 see someone hit the switch  that would be some 8th wonder of the world shit
> *


TRUE THAT! IT IS HOT INDEED. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2010, 12:24 AM~16314584
> *I hear that theres a 98 lincoln in town with blue wheels, and a driver sayin hes gonna bust everyones ass this summer. i wouldnt mind seein what hes gonna do  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lethalsdaname

we will be in da house jan 31


----------



## mattd




----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Jan 17 2010, 10:05 PM~16322732
> *
> 
> *



i hope nobody show up talkin bout my batteries are not charge WHO GOES 2 EVENTS ON LOW VOLTAGE that seems awkward IM PUSHIN SOMEBODY CAR IN THE RIVER IF I HEAR THAT SHIT LMAO


----------



## CE 707

did you get another car


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 18 2010, 12:15 AM~16322842
> *i hope nobody show up talkin bout my batteries are not charge  WHO GOES 2 EVENTS ON LOW VOLTAGE  that seems awkward  IM PUSHIN SOMEBODY CAR IN THE RIVER  IF I HEAR THAT SHIT  LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9165-SS

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 17 2010, 10:16 PM~16322853
> *did you get another car
> *



NAW IM DONE WITH LIFTED CARS JUST GOT MY BLACK LAC IM TRYIN TO SALE AND MY WHITE ONE


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 18 2010, 12:45 AM~16323150
> *NAW IM DONE WITH LIFTED CARS  JUST GOT MY  BLACK LAC IM TRYIN TO SALE AND MY WHITE ONE
> *


oh ok what white one you got


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 18 2010, 12:52 AM~16323201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool did you get good money for the blue one


----------



## RAIDER NATION

Do we have a back-up plan if it rains on that sunday?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 18 2010, 10:16 AM~16325208
> *Do we have a back-up plan if it rains on that sunday?
> *


yeah stay home  :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 12:42 PM~16326978
> *yeah stay home    :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking more on maybe waxin my car  thanks for makin me look like an ass :happysad:


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 18 2010, 01:05 PM~16327205
> *I was thinking more on maybe waxin my car   thanks for makin me look like an ass :happysad:
> *


LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 18 2010, 02:05 PM~16327205
> *I was thinking more on maybe waxin my car   thanks for makin me look like an ass :happysad:
> *


lol that not what I was trying to do bro :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 01:47 PM~16327656
> *lol that not what I was trying to do bro  :biggrin:
> *


its all good....I was just joking....1 luv to all the riderz  ..we gotta joke sometimes..huuh


----------



## VICS'79

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 21 2007, 01:42 AM~9499090
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: for folks that dont know,faces is a gay bar.
> *


SCOTT WOULD KNOW THAT PERSONALLY


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 18 2010, 03:33 PM~16328099
> *its all good....I was just joking....1 luv to all the riderz  ..we gotta joke sometimes..huuh
> *


 :biggrin: yeah people on here take stuff to heart these days rain or shit Ill still ride that day


----------



## singlegate

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

I will be there to BUY BIG FISH DVD'S then I'm LEAVEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: My Car is not done yet so i dont want to stay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9165-SS

TTT


----------



## ncridahz

Uce 
Classic Image Bombs
Individuals
Solanos Finest
Thee Stylistics
Lifes Finest
Stylistics
Devotion
Family First
Lethal Lows 
Fear None
Sinful Pleasure
Blvd Image
Impalas Y.C
Socios
Cali Lifestyle
Stacklife Hydraulics
All Solo Ridahz
Ruthie Skye
Raider Nation
Higher class
Federation
Destinations
Nor Cal Ridahz


----------



## ncridahz

Can Stockton join in on the caravan if we we leave Modesto at 10am we'll be in Stockton at 10:30 meet at 8 mile rd. At 10:30 leave at 10:45 from chevron on 8 mile rd and hwy 99 headed to miller park


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 04:18 PM~16329204
> *:biggrin: yeah people on here take stuff to heart these days rain or shit Ill still ride that day
> *


Hope to meet you out there.....


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 17 2010, 10:58 PM~16323245
> *thats cool did you get good money for the blue one
> *



i sold it 2 one of my memebers for a cool price i been had the white one though like 2 months before i sold the blue one


----------



## lethalsdaname

THIS JUST IN DO 2 A BUNCH OF SHIT TALKIN LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GONNA BE A HOP AT MY HOUSE AFTER WE DONE AT MILLER PARK (LAST TIME WAS OFF DA HOOK) SO ALL HOPPERS LETS DO THIS


----------



## 1Lethallow

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 19 2010, 09:24 AM~16337736
> *THIS JUST IN  DO 2 A BUNCH OF SHIT TALKIN  LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GONNA BE A HOP AT MY HOUSE  AFTER WE DONE AT MILLER PARK (LAST TIME WAS OFF DA HOOK) SO ALL HOPPERS  LETS DO THIS
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## 9165-SS

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 19 2010, 08:24 AM~16337736
> *THIS JUST IN  DO 2 A BUNCH OF SHIT TALKIN  LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GONNA BE A HOP AT MY HOUSE  AFTER WE DONE AT MILLER PARK (LAST TIME WAS OFF DA HOOK) SO ALL HOPPERS  LETS DO THIS
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

nice.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 19 2010, 08:45 AM~16337052
> *Hope to meet you out there.....
> *


yeah bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jan 18 2010, 11:39 PM~16334822
> *I will be there to BUY BIG FISH DVD'S then I'm LEAVEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  My Car is not done yet so i dont want to stay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:wow: when is this?


----------



## ncridahz

jan-31-2010
Lee now that's what I'm talking about hope you got a big BBQ grill


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

TTT


----------



## BIG GOOSE




----------



## red63rag

a little trivia, anybody remember K. P. O. P. radio station??????? :0


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 19 2010, 09:56 PM~16346585
> *a little trivia, anybody remember  K. P. O. P.  radio station??????? :0
> *


DONT U MEAN K HOP


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

:wow: RAY U GOING WAY BAC LIKE,WOLFMAN JACK .EXPRESS OLDIES. DAM THATS OL,SCHOOL,BIG HOMIE,


----------



## $KRILLA

:wow:


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 20 2010, 08:20 AM~16349979
> *:wow: RAY U GOING WAY BAC LIKE,WOLFMAN JACK .EXPRESS OLDIES.  DAM THATS OL,SCHOOL,BIG HOMIE,
> *


i knew u would remember!! lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 9165-SS




----------



## MxHispanic

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 17 2010, 10:52 PM~16323201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



.haha Hey! i saw you driving that black cadii on Florin the other day! 
:biggrin: 
i wish i had my lowrider out here in sac with me or else i would show up to that picnic.


----------



## 9165-SS

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 20 2010, 10:51 PM~16360168
> *.haha Hey!  i saw you driving  that black cadii on Florin the other day!
> :biggrin:
> i wish i had my lowrider out here in sac with me or else i would show up to that picnic.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 20 2010, 10:51 PM~16360168
> *.haha Hey!  i saw you driving  that black cadii on Florin the other day!
> :biggrin:
> i wish i had my lowrider out here in sac with me or else i would show up to that picnic.
> *


 GO ANYWAY.. I MIGHT NOT BRING MY RIDE EITHER  SHOULD BE COOL OUT THERE!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 21 2010, 01:27 AM~16360552
> *GO ANYWAY.. I MIGHT NOT BRING MY RIDE EITHER   SHOULD BE  COOL OUT THERE!
> *


Whats good Bub?!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 21 2010, 10:13 AM~16362884
> *TTT
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 19 2010, 07:29 AM~16336965
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasure
> Blvd Image
> Impalas Y.C
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> All Solo Ridahz
> Ruthie Skye
> Raider Nation
> Higher class
> Federation
> Destinations
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> *


 :biggrin: *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB* :biggrin:


----------



## mattd




----------



## lethalsdaname

hope the weather is cool though if not ima still go cus i usually take my montly bath right there on the river so its maditory i be there on the 31st


----------



## lethalsdaname

THIS THE WEATHER FOR SATURDAY DAY AND NITE JAN 30 TH 


Few Showers High
56°F

Precip
30%

Wind: From SSW at 7 mph
Max. Humidity: 85%
UV Index: 2 Low
Sunrise: 7:13 AM PT
Avg. High: 57°F
Record High: 69°F (1976)



Showers Overnight Low
45°F

Precip
30%

Wind: From SSW at 4 mph
Max. Humidity: 86%


Sunset: 5:26 PM PT
Avg. Low: 40°F
Record Low: 25°F (1972)

Last Updated Thursday, Jan 21, 4:10 PM Pacific Standard Time


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Psta+Jan 21 2010, 12:42 AM~16360975-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats good Bub?!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much at all... fukn rain  havent worked in days! whats up wit you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lethalsdaname_@Jan 21 2010, 05:18 PM~16368023
> *THIS THE WEATHER FOR SATURDAY  DAY AND NITE  JAN 30 TH
> Few Showers  High
> 56°F
> 
> Precip
> 30%
> 
> Wind:  From SSW at 7 mph
> Max. Humidity:  85%
> UV Index:  2 Low
> Sunrise:  7:13 AM PT
> Avg. High:  57°F
> Record High:  69°F (1976)
> 
> 
> 
> Showers  Overnight Low
> 45°F
> 
> Precip
> 30%
> 
> Wind:  From SSW at 4 mph
> Max. Humidity:  86%
> 
> 
> Sunset:  5:26 PM PT
> Avg. Low:  40°F
> Record Low:  25°F (1972)
> 
> Last Updated Thursday, Jan 21, 4:10 PM Pacific Standard Time
> *


That could change anytime  im sayn sunshine!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 21 2010, 05:07 PM~16367910
> *hope the weather is cool  though  if not ima still go  cus i usually take my montly bath right there on the river  so its maditory i be there on the 31st
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: lee your crazy


----------



## 9165-SS

Almost here


----------



## lethalsdaname

WHATS THE ALTERNATIVE PLAN IF IT DOES RAIN CUS ITS A EL ***** STORM SEASON I MEAN EL NINO SO IF THEY SAY ITS GONNA RAIN ITS GONNA RAIN IF ANYONE IS LOOKING FOR A 5TH WHEEL I HAVE ONE FOR SALE 250 ITS MISSING THE CHROME STRIP THAT GOES AROUND THE COVER THOUGH ITS HAS A 14 INCH RIM LET ME KNOW


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## 54 la bomba

SO WHAT DAY IS IT SAT THE 30 OR SUNDAY THE 31ST


----------



## 66 fleetwood

the 31st!


----------



## 9165-SS

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jan 22 2010, 06:47 PM~16380324
> *the 31st!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 54 la bomba

ILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

:420: :420: :wave:


----------



## lethalsdaname

Sunset: 5:27 PM PT
Avg. Low: 40°F
Record Low: 27°F (1951)


----------



## 9165-SS

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 23 2010, 06:26 PM~16388891
> *Sunset:  5:27 PM PT
> Avg. Low:  40°F
> Record Low:  27°F (1951)
> *


----------



## bub916

I KNOW THIS COULD CHANGE ANYTIME BUT...WEATHER CHANNEL SAYS
*PM Sun*

55°
44°

20%


----------



## 9165-SS

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16389787
> *I KNOW THIS COULD CHANGE ANYTIME BUT...WEATHER CHANNEL SAYS
> PM Sun
> 
> 55°
> 44°
> 
> 20%
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

IF THE WEATHER TREATS US RITE! THINK THIS SHOULD BE A REAL NICE TURNOUT....SURE EVERYONES TIRED OF THE RAIN AND STAY'N HOME :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 24 2010, 02:29 AM~16392141
> *IF THE WEATHER TREATS US RITE! THINK THIS SHOULD BE A REAL NICE TURNOUT....SURE EVERYONES TIRED OF THE RAIN AND STAY'N HOME :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT IM TIRED OF ALL THIS UGLY WEATHER IM READY TO DO THIS


----------



## red63rag

:nicoderm:


----------



## sharky_510

week from today! and this weather suxs.


----------



## lethalsdaname

man i ride my ride in rain sleet or snow i just wont ride it by the police station if fools really down they gonna bring some tents and canopies and show up anyways there is nothing 2 do but watch the pro bowl


----------



## THE-TRUTH

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 24 2010, 02:29 AM~16392141
> *IF THE WEATHER TREATS US RITE! THINK THIS SHOULD BE A REAL NICE TURNOUT....SURE EVERYONES TIRED OF THE RAIN AND STAY'N HOME :biggrin:
> *


whats up uso..dam homie i just hope u bring out that bad ass ranfla of yours..I had to do a double take on your pic are you putting chrome undies on ur ride? I saw ur ride at the lo/lystics show last year. and im thinking about coming over from lodi to check out this sac-town picnic.


----------



## RAIDER NATION

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## ImpalasYC

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Jan 24 2010, 10:48 AM~16394142
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT IM TIRED OF ALL THIS UGLY WEATHER IM READY TO DO THIS
> *


X2 :wave:


----------



## loco 66

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@Jan 25 2010, 12:20 PM~16404882
> *X2  :wave:
> *


a gus you guys gonna make it out here for the picnic this sunday


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

should b cool a coat canopy an b bar cue an u good an thee ice chest


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 24 2010, 02:29 AM~16392141
> *IF THE WEATHER TREATS US RITE! THINK THIS SHOULD BE A REAL NICE TURNOUT....SURE EVERYONES TIRED OF THE RAIN AND STAY'N HOME :biggrin:
> *


It better not rain cuz I'm ready to roll out!!!


----------



## 54 la bomba

i drive my bomb like a honda..i aint scared of a little rain!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 54 la bomba_@Jan 25 2010, 02:25 PM~16406749
> * i drive my bomb like a honda..i aint scared of a little rain!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



I THINK I TALKED 2 U A COUPLE OF MONTHS BACK IN MIDTOWN U WAS ROLLIN AND IT WAS COLD AND U HAD ALL UR WINDOWNS DOWN JAMMIN SOME OLDIES I WAS IN A SAFEWAY TRUCK NOW IF THIS IS U YOU A RIDER


----------



## lethalsdaname

Day Night


Mostly Sunny High
57°F

Precip
10%

Wind: From NNW at 5 mph
Max. Humidity: 80%
UV Index: 3 Moderate
Sunrise: 7:12 AM PT
Avg. High: 57°F
Record High: 70°F (1976)



Showers Overnight Low
42°F

Precip
30%

Wind: From SE at 3 mph
Max. Humidity: 78%


Sunset: 5:27 PM PT
Avg. Low: 40°F
Record Low: 27°F (1951)


----------



## lethalsdaname

ima let u know the batteries will be charge so u better be looking out for my camara (lmao) cus ima be filming


----------



## bub916

IM SEEING SUN IN THE FORCAST :biggrin: SEE EVERY1 SUNDAY


----------



## ncridahz

6 days :wow:


----------



## 66 fleetwood

lets do it!


----------



## 9165-SS

TTT


----------



## 1Lethallow

bub we r ready to roll solanos finest r chargen there battires cant wait c yall sunday


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 14 2010, 08:42 PM~16295693
> *EVEN KNOW IM NOT THE 1 PUTT'N THIS TOGETHER...GOT SOME THINGS 2 KEEP IN MIND!GET THERE EARLY,DONT BACK IN,NO ALCOHOL,TRYN STAY IN GRASS AREA AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,AND JUS DONT ACT A FOOL...   AND SHOULD BE COOL,GET THERE EARLY!!! SO YOU GET IN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname

WELL IT LOOKS LIKE ITS ON HOW BOUT ONE MORE ROLL CALL HOW MANY OF YOU NOR CAL COMING UP 99 AND ARE YOU BRING SOME OTHER CLUBS FROM MODESTO


----------



## 1Lethallow

:biggrin: we will be in da house


----------



## lethalsdaname

WHAT TIME U GONNA BE AT MY HOUSE THEN


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

we will be selling big fish dvd's volume's 37 thru 42 $10 each


----------



## RAIDER NATION

I got 4 kids...Im gonna sell them for about 5 bucks. maybe we can trade for a dvd....ill even give you some cash : ) :rimshot:


----------



## LOV2PRTY

T
T 
T :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG

IF ALL GOES WELL SANGRE LATINA STOCKTON WILL ROLL IN ANYONE SELLIN FOOD


----------



## bub916

[/quote]
Uce 
Classic Image Bombs
Individuals
Solanos Finest
Thee Stylistics
Lifes Finest
Stylistics
Devotion
Family First
Lethal Lows 
Fear None
Sinful Pleasure
Blvd Image
Impalas Y.C
Socios
Cali Lifestyle
Islanders
compadres
Stacklife Hydraulics
All Solo Ridahz
Ruthie Skye
Raider Nation
Higher class
Federation
Destinations
Nor Cal Ridahz


----------



## 54 la bomba

...UMM I THINK IT WAS ME. WAS THE GUY U TALKED TO YOUNG???...CUZ IM ONLY 20....IF SO YUP..THATS ME


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 23 2010, 09:05 PM~16389787
> *I KNOW THIS COULD CHANGE ANYTIME BUT...WEATHER CHANNEL SAYS
> PM Sun
> 
> 55°
> 44°
> 
> 20%
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 54 la bomba_@Jan 26 2010, 12:33 PM~16417537
> *...UMM I THINK IT WAS ME. WAS THE GUY U TALKED TO YOUNG???...CUZ IM ONLY 20....IF SO YUP..THATS ME
> *


WE WAS ON 15TH IF THAT WAS U ABOUT 11AM ON A SATURDAY I WAS IN MY WORK TRUCK AND U WAS IN YOUR BOMBA IF THAT WAS U


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 09:23 AM~16415687
> *we will be selling big fish dvd's volume's 37 thru 42 $10 each
> *



HEY MAN MAKE SURE U SAVE ME MY VIDEO'S


----------



## 54 la bomba

UMM NOT SURE BUT THATS ALRIGHT ILL STILL BE THERE


----------



## lethalsdaname

_SOMEBODY BRING A FOOTBALL SO WE CAN PLAY CATCH OR SOMETHING MAYBE WE CAN GET THE POLICE TO PLAY TOO MAYBE WE CAN HAVE A SAC VERSION OF THE LONGEST YARD _


----------



## 1Lethallow

lee arts coming


----------



## lethalsdaname

"LETHAL LOWS 2010 "


----------



## 64Rag

See everyone their.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 27 2010, 05:55 AM~16426812
> *See everyone their.
> *


Uce 
Classic Image Bombs
Individuals
Solanos Finest
Thee Stylistics
Lifes Finest
Stylistics
Devotion
Family First
Lethal Lows 
Fear None
Sinful Pleasure
Blvd Image
Impalas Y.C
Socios
Cali Lifestyle
Islanders
compadres
Stacklife Hydraulics
All Solo Ridahz
Ruthie Skye
Raider Nation
Higher class
Federation
Destinations
Nor Cal Ridahz 
lo*lystics


----------



## RAIDER NATION

lethalsdaname[/i]@Jan 26 2010 said:


> [/b]


I would love that shit. Payback is a bitch


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

See everyone Sunday !! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Jan 27 2010, 06:30 PM~16433788
> *See everyone Sunday !! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname

whats happening sunday did i miss something


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 27 2010, 11:12 AM~16428564
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasure
> Blvd Image
> Impalas Y.C
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Islanders
> compadres
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> All Solo Ridahz
> Ruthie Skye
> Raider Nation
> Higher class
> Federation
> Just Rollin
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> lo*lystics
> *


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 27 2010, 11:44 PM~16437337


  see you sunday!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 28 2010, 12:55 AM~16437395
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasure
> Blvd Image
> Impalas Y.C
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Islanders
> compadres
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> All Solo Ridahz
> Ruthie Skye
> Raider Nation
> Higher class
> Federation
> Destinations
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> lo*lystics
> JUST ROLLIN
> *


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

AND NO IM NOT A SOLO RIDER! AND YES IM STILL IN THE GAME


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 28 2010, 12:55 AM~16437395
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasure
> Blvd Image
> Impalas Y.C
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Islanders
> compadres
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> All Solo Ridahz
> Ruthie Skye
> Raider Nation
> Higher class
> Federation
> JUST ROLLIN
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> lo*lystics
> 
> *


----------



## ncridahz

There ain't no future in your front
But you can chose your destination
 
4 days left


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

hope we see that sun. I need to clean my shit


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

got that cue ready ,gonna need some ol school music,to listen 2 :gotta break out that boom box.2 6x9 an a deck inside suit case, lik the ol days, HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GOOD TIME OUT THERE ,


----------



## Stoopidwhipz916

Stoopid Whipz C.C. Will be there


----------



## Stoopidwhipz916

When is the picnic


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Stoopidwhipz916_@Jan 28 2010, 11:43 AM~16441120
> *When is the picnic
> *


_i dont think u read anything but the last page _


----------



## red63rag

lethalsdaname[/i]@Jan 28 2010 said:


> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 14 2010, 08:42 PM~16295693
> *EVEN KNOW IM NOT THE 1 PUTT'N THIS TOGETHER...GOT SOME THINGS 2 KEEP IN MIND!GET THERE EARLY,DONT BACK IN,NO ALCOHOL,TRYN STAY IN GRASS AREA AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,AND JUS DONT ACT A FOOL...   AND SHOULD BE COOL,GET THERE EARLY!!! SO YOU GET IN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


remember this is a family thing!! low lows/bombs only... no sideshow crap/hyphy stuff just dont want the drama :uh: just get out there and have a good time.


----------



## ImpalasYC

ttt


----------



## red63rag

weather??


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 27 2010, 10:12 AM~16428564
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasure
> Blvd Image
> Impalas Y.C
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Islanders
> compadres
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> All Solo Ridahz
> Ruthie Skye
> Raider Nation
> Higher class
> Federation
> Destinations
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> lo*lystics
> JustRollin
> *


lets add some more clubs 2 this list


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 28 2010, 07:00 PM~16445362
> *weather??
> *


everywhere i look its all the same,mostly clear and some fog that should burn off.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cadilife

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2007, 09:55 PM~9489223
> *so far i see
> LAY-M-LOW
> EXOTIC RIDER
> SOCIOS
> FEDERATION
> JUST ROLLIN
> FLATLANDS
> FEARNONE
> LUXURIOUS
> LOW CREATIONS
> AN IM SURE SOME SOLO RIDERS
> :biggrin: LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS LIST.
> *


CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER WILL 
BE THERE....


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by cadilife_@Jan 28 2010, 08:56 PM~16446792
> *CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER WILL
> BE THERE....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Uce 
Classic Image Bombs
Individuals
Solanos Finest
Thee Stylistics
Lifes Finest
Stylistics
Devotion
Family First
Lethal Lows 
Fear None
Sinful Pleasure
Blvd Image
Impalas Y.C
Socios
Cali Lifestyle
Islanders
compadres
Stacklife Hydraulics
All Solo Ridahz
Ruthie Skye
Raider Nation
Higher class
Federation
Destinations
Nor Cal Ridahz 
lo*lystics
JustRollin
CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by cadilife_@Jan 28 2010, 08:56 PM~16446792
> *CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER WILL
> BE THERE....
> *


ay.. is this the homeboy me and max brought the cadi to? is that badass cadi gonna be there?


----------



## 1Lethallow

bub wat up homie its boogie how ya doing homie cant wait 2 roll


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jan 28 2010, 09:37 PM~16447343
> *bub wat up homie its boogie how ya doing homie cant wait 2 roll
> *


shoot cant complain...im alive! :biggrin: so you gonna do ah lil hopp'n? :biggrin:


----------



## cadilife

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 28 2010, 10:20 PM~16447116
> *ay.. is this the homeboy me and max brought the cadi to? is that badass cadi gonna be there?
> 
> *



THANKS .... IM STILL WORKING ON IT SHOULD BE OUT SOON... :x:


----------



## ncridahz

3 dayz left


----------



## bub916

SOME OF MY FAVORITE PICS FROM LASTIME! :biggrin: 








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]


























TRY'N KEEP ANY HOPP'N TILL THE END OF THE DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex

so, what's the earliest we can get there? I don't wanna get lock out :dunno:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 29 2010, 12:00 AM~16448705
> *so, what's the earliest we can get there? I don't wanna get lock out :dunno:
> *


umm...???? good ? but i think it was like 7 or 8 when they open the gates! shoot we not coming till 10:30 hope we get in! :happysad: hno: pretty sure we'll be alright thow..


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by cadilife_@Jan 28 2010, 09:56 PM~16446792
> *CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER WILL
> BE THERE....
> *


what up Calilife? Ill see you all up there. tell your Ruben to get his ass out there


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 28 2010, 12:26 PM~16440942
> * got that cue ready ,gonna need some ol school music,to listen 2 :gotta break out that boom box.2  6x9 an a deck inside suit case, lik the ol days,     HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GOOD TIME OUT THERE ,
> *



Ah Dam I should bring my DJ set up in the lowlow!!!!! what ya think?


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jan 29 2010, 10:00 AM~16450670
> *Ah Dam I should bring my DJ set up in the lowlow!!!!! what ya think?
> *


fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

what up Hen Doe, hell yah bro,that sounds cool, wher u gona post up,at ?


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 29 2010, 12:07 PM~16451798
> * what up Hen Doe,  hell yah bro,that sounds cool, wher u gona post up,at ?
> *


What up Deluxe!!  
Not sure? is there any plug ins at the bathrooms or anywhere in that park? I got hella old skool for the hop and a skratch session for the people!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## 54 la bomba

ill be there like 10...prob....u should be good around ten any later might be pushing it!!....


----------



## calbombas

> _Originally posted by 54 la bomba_@Jan 29 2010, 01:36 PM~16452513
> *ill be there like 10...prob....u should be good around ten any later might be pushing it!!....
> *


jose thisisgeorgehomieget at me. i want to roll out there too.
408-849-6484


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

not for shor on any wher to plug somthing up hen doe,mayb some 1got a genarator?


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 29 2010, 05:24 PM~16454649
> * not for shor on any wher to plug somthing up hen doe,mayb some 1got a genarator?
> *



I was thinking about that?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16447070
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasure
> Blvd Image
> Impalas Y.C
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Islanders
> compadres
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> All Solo Ridahz
> Ruthie Skye
> Raider Nation
> Higher class
> Federation
> Destinations
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> lo*lystics
> JustRollin
> CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER
> *


we gonna add anymore?


----------



## 9165-SS

Devotion be there by 10am


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 28 2010, 10:17 PM~16447070
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasure
> Blvd Image
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Islanders
> compadres
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> All Solo Ridahz
> Ruthie Skye
> Raider Nation
> Higher class
> Federation
> Destinations
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> lo*lystics
> JustRollin
> CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER
> *


*Impalas Y.C
Impalas Modesto
Impalas Sac
Impalas Stockton*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

uce alameda will be there!


----------



## gordo56




----------



## bub916

Uce 
Classic Image Bombs
Individuals
Solanos Finest
Thee Stylistics
Lifes Finest
Stylistics
Devotion
Family First
Lethal Lows 
Fear None
Sinful Pleasure
Blvd Image
Socios
Cali Lifestyle
Islanders
compadres
Stacklife Hydraulics
All Solo Ridahz
Ruthie Skye
Raider Nation
Higher class
Federation
Destinations
Nor Cal Ridahz 
lo*lystics
JustRollin
CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER
Impalas/sac,stockton,y.c,modesto :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jan 30 2010, 02:03 AM~16458930
> *uce alameda will be there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

So this is tomorrow right 1/31/10? Can some one change the date on the first page?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jan 30 2010, 01:30 PM~16461631
> *So this is tomorrow right 1/31/10? Can some one change the date on the first page?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 54 la bomba

:machinegun: :angel: :loco: :werd:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 30 2010, 08:42 AM~16459953
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasure
> Blvd Image
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Islanders
> compadres
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> All Solo Ridahz
> Ruthie Skye
> Raider Nation
> Higher class
> Federation
> Destinations
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> lo*lystics
> JustRollin
> CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER
> Impalas/sac,stockton,y.c,modesto :thumbsup:
> *


see every1 tomorrow!


----------



## 1Lethallow

bub wat up uso


----------



## 209impala

Hey my lady wants to know how the facilities are there, if you know what I mean??


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

:uh: man bro facilitys are fucked up,hopefully,restrooms,are open ,if not down the street,there a few r.r near by.


----------



## Manuel

i thought of that weeks ago sacramento clubs should of got together and each club clean the restrooms every hour for the quest that comes from out of town.. besides our familys ...its going to be a shitty restroom with that many people. just spitting the truth..


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 30 2010, 08:23 PM~16464176
> *i thought of that weeks ago sacramento clubs should of got together and each club clean the restrooms every hour for the quest that comes from out of town.. besides our familys ...its going to be a shitty restroom with that many people. just spitting the truth..
> *


thanks manuel for taking that dutie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 30 2010, 09:03 PM~16464022
> *:uh: man bro facilitys are fucked up,hopefully,restrooms,are open ,if not down the street,there a few r.r near by.
> *


  Damn I'll go break the news right now, she's gonna be pissed


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 30 2010, 08:35 PM~16464303
> *thanks manuel for taking that dutie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BRING THE SUPPLYS ILL CLEAN THEM ... JUST TRYING TO SHOW RESPECT 4 THE OUT OF TOWNERS....BRING A HOSE LYSOL TOILET PAPER TOILET PAPER SEAT COVERS I'M DOWN... I'M SURE YOU WOULD WANT THE RESTROOMS 4 YOUR FAMILY AND KIDS... :wow:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 30 2010, 08:56 PM~16464457
> *BRING THE SUPPLYS ILL CLEAN THEM ... JUST TRYING TO SHOW RESPECT 4 THE OUT OF TOWNERS....BRING A HOSE LYSOL TOILET PAPER TOILET PAPER SEAT COVERS I'M DOWN... I'M SURE YOU WOULD WANT THE RESTROOMS 4 YOUR FAMILY AND KIDS... :wow:
> *


Im down 2 pitch in!


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 30 2010, 09:01 PM~16464503
> *Im down 2 pitch in!
> *



KOOL LETS DO IT.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

EVEN KNOW IM NOT THE 1 PUTT'N THIS TOGETHER...GOT SOME THINGS 2 KEEP IN MIND!GET THERE EARLY,DONT BACK IN,NO ALCOHOL,TRYN STAY IN GRASS AREA AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,AND JUS DONT ACT A FOOL...  AND SHOULD BE COOL,*GET THERE EARLY!!!* SO YOU GET IN..









:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## 94uce93

YES ITS GOING DOWN 1-31-10 IN SAC CALI 916 COME OUT AND RIDE WITH UCE C.C


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 30 2010, 08:56 PM~16464457
> *BRING THE SUPPLYS ILL CLEAN THEM ... JUST TRYING TO SHOW RESPECT 4 THE OUT OF TOWNERS....BRING A HOSE LYSOL TOILET PAPER TOILET PAPER SEAT COVERS I'M DOWN... I'M SURE YOU WOULD WANT THE RESTROOMS 4 YOUR FAMILY AND KIDS... :wow:
> *


ese es tener corazon for us all!!!  
que no?? :0 
too bad I cant make it vato !! :angry: 
si no te alludaba!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, *eastbay_drop*
:wave:


----------



## CE 707

:cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 31 2010, 02:06 AM~16466153
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EXCANDALOW, eastbay_drop
> :wave:
> *


What's up!


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 30 2010, 11:18 PM~16465172
> *EVEN KNOW IM NOT THE 1 PUTT'N THIS TOGETHER...GOT SOME THINGS 2 KEEP IN MIND!GET THERE EARLY,DONT BACK IN,NO ALCOHOL,TRYN STAY IN GRASS AREA AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,AND JUS DONT ACT A FOOL...   AND SHOULD BE COOL,GET THERE EARLY!!! SO YOU GET IN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


I have googled miller park for a friend and sends me some where else..lol so what would this place be call ? or does some one have an address ? tx.


----------



## ncridahz

Google target/Sacramento on broadway when you get there go west on broadway cross over rail road tracks your in miler park


----------



## ncridahz

Can't sleep coils put back in, ice chest loaded up, cars washed, batteries charged ready to ride dammmm almost forgot the kids


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 31 2010, 03:56 AM~16466366
> *I have googled miller park for a friend and sends me some where else..lol so what would this place be call ? or does some one have an address ? tx.
> *


MILLER PARK 2760 MARINA VIEW DR
SACRAMENTO,CA 95818


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 30 2010, 08:42 AM~16459953
> *Uce
> Classic Image Bombs
> Individuals
> Solanos Finest
> Thee Stylistics
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Devotion
> Family First
> Lethal Lows
> Fear None
> Sinful Pleasure
> Blvd Image
> Socios
> Cali Lifestyle
> Islanders
> compadres
> Stacklife Hydraulics
> All Solo Ridahz
> Ruthie Skye
> Raider Nation
> Higher class
> Federation
> Destinations
> Nor Cal Ridahz
> lo*lystics
> JustRollin
> CALILIFE SACRAMENTO AND CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER
> Impalas/sac,stockton,y.c,modesto :thumbsup:
> *


hope to see every1 soon! k..gotta :run: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

:biggrin: its time to,pick up menudo,on the way to the park,lers do this.


----------



## 209impala

Ant dogg lets roll!! They are gonna leave Mowtown in a min. So we got about 20 min. or so, let call me and let me know.


----------



## eastbay_drop

See every body soon


----------



## regalman85

:drama:


----------



## lowriderbob

:biggrin: No rides but we are coming to check out da rides :biggrin: Should be a great day to be at the park. On our way in 30 min :thumbsup:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

ON MY WAY IN A HOUR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bub916

once again had a nice turnout! I left early... need to send a huge thank you! to lethal low/lee,fear none, solanos finest,laymlow/dave and any1 i might of forgot.. for helping me with a jack and shit.


----------



## singlegate

had a great time good to see everyone.
 bad part was all of our cars are being worked on, so we had nothing but dailys there, good part is all our cars are being worked on. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

FUCKIN COPS STOPPED US FROM COMMING IN.....SHITTY. i SHOULD HAVE GOT THERE EARLYER. BUT I DID GET TO MEET AND CHILL WITH SOME HOMIES AT WILLIAM LAND PARK. TITO (BLVD KINGS) BIG D AND DWIGHT WITH THE (I). GOOD SEEING YEAH. SEE YOU ALL AT SOCIOS SHOW......


----------



## exotic rider

GOOD TURN OUT.... NICE TO SEE EVERYONE. 

IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacKidd

pics!! :drama:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Jan 31 2010, 07:11 PM~16471871
> *pics!! :drama:
> *


x2


----------



## loco 66

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 31 2010, 08:16 PM~16471918
> *x2
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sinister21

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 31 2010, 07:00 PM~16470695
> *FUCKIN COPS STOPPED US FROM COMMING IN.....SHITTY. i SHOULD HAVE GOT THERE EARLYER. BUT I DID GET TO MEET AND CHILL WITH SOME HOMIES AT WILLIAM LAND PARK. TITO (BLVD KINGS) BIG D AND DWIGHT WITH THE (I). GOOD SEEING YEAH. SEE YOU ALL AT SOCIOS SHOW......
> *


Sorry I missed you bro I had the bigbody out too bad I blew a tire on I5 swerved three lanes and almost wraped that bitch on the way home!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Jan 31 2010, 07:52 PM~16472323
> *Sorry I missed you bro I had the bigbody out too bad I blew a tire on I5 swerved three lanes and almost wraped that bitch on the way home!
> *


 :wow: dam homeboy glad to see you and your ride are ok.. :angel:


----------



## ANTDOGG

good turn out :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ImpalasYC

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 31 2010, 08:03 PM~16472483
> *good turn out  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

good turn out hope every one got fixed up and rolling


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## Robert84

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 31 2010, 08:03 PM~16472483
> *good turn out  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## 64Rag

What a day, weather was great and all the clubs out their representing. We had a great time.


----------



## Comadre

Great Event wish we could've stayed longer


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 31 2010, 06:00 PM~16470695
> *FUCKIN COPS STOPPED US FROM COMMING IN.....SHITTY. i SHOULD HAVE GOT THERE EARLYER. BUT I DID GET TO MEET AND CHILL WITH SOME HOMIES AT WILLIAM LAND PARK. TITO (BLVD KINGS) BIG D AND DWIGHT WITH THE (I). GOOD SEEING YEAH. SEE YOU ALL AT SOCIOS SHOW......
> *


It was good meeting you to homie, see you at SOCIOS


----------



## lethalsdaname

i see all these names and know half the faces today was a good day 

Manuel, GUS FERNANDEZ, BIGTITO64, lethalsdaname, Mr.Deluxe, madmax64, chzmo, Comadre, tone64, ANTDOGG


----------



## lethalsdaname

man we gotta find a spot where the police dont hate and the park ranger dont really think yogi bear is real


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Jan 31 2010, 08:40 PM~16473026
> *Great Event wish we could've stayed longer
> *



it was nice you guys came out always good to see you .... :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY MAX WHO WAS U TALKIN BOUT TODAY WHEN U WAS TALKIN 2 ME


----------



## Mr.Deluxe

perfect,weather,alot of nice rides out,ther.to bad they lock those gates.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 31 2010, 06:18 PM~16471345
> *GOOD TURN OUT.... NICE TO SEE EVERYONE.
> 
> IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks exotic for helping me with tools to changed my flat on broadway....one love ...........and to all the car clubs that came out ....  oh shit cant forget anna and jimmy and corey... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop

just got home a lil bit ago. had fun kickin back and talkin with everyone. i forgot my camera was in the glove box and didnt get any pics :angry:


----------



## 1Lethallow

shit was off the hook had a blast but the ride home had a flat and no spare  so we pulled the king fish car off the trailer put mine on it and drove the hopper to the pad much love king fish 209 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jan 31 2010, 09:41 PM~16473755
> *shit was off the hook had a blast but the ride home had a flat and no spare  so we pulled the king fish car off the trailer put mine on it and drove the hopper to the pad much love king fish 209 :biggrin:
> *



never met you kingfish but heard your a stand up guy... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Lethallow

manuel i met you 2day


----------



## SHOWTIME916

wish i could of made it, but im tired of goin to these functions without a ride. stayed in the garage and worked on mine for socios.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

dont trip boogmiester im thinking how to pattern this roof out and im feeling positive bout you gettin that nasty wiring straightened out :biggrin: and yes we DROVE the hopper for those of you wondering, we cant be leaving our homies to hang


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 31 2010, 08:22 PM~16472764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


click save! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

more pics anyone ?
the three or the box swing'n


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

thanks for not beating me up with that single pump car JR you let me look good but you know how we do but seriously thanks for bringing my family home [support van blew up] man once again between you and tim you guys saved my ass :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  And last but certainly not least thanks to the homies Leland[norcal rydaz] and John[sinful pleasures]for taking my crew to the park :biggrin:  :biggrin: man i just realized i got alot of favors to pay back :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 31 2010, 08:47 PM~16473100
> *man we gotta find a spot where  the police dont hate  and the park ranger dont really think yogi bear is real </span>
> *



see thats the thing lee,no one wants to take the step to find a spot or get permits! evreyone jus wants to show up...so it's allgood 2 me at miller. people jus gotta show up <span style=\'color:red\'>*early!* like ive been stress'n the whole time. if you get there late your out of luck :happysad: either someone spends the $ to get the( special) :uh: permit! or everyone show up early and were allgood..


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## bub916

borrowed these :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Feb 1 2010, 12:03 AM~16474002-->
> 
> 
> 
> never met you kingfish but heard your a stand up guy... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are from LNRB......Leave No Rider Behind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KING[email protected] 1 2010, 01:08 AM~16474514
> *dont trip boogmiester im thinking how to pattern this roof out and im feeling positive bout you gettin that nasty wiring straightened out :biggrin: and yes we DROVE the hopper for those of you wondering, we cant be leaving our homies to hang
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holy shit i missed u driving that... AND NO REGISTRATION AT THAT....oh and i could come up with some ideas for ya hehe
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 1 2010, 01:17 AM~16474563
> *thanks for not beating me up with that single pump car JR you let me look good but you know how we do but seriously thanks for bringing my family home [support van blew up] man once again between you and tim you guys saved my ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:   And last but certainly not least thanks to the homies Leland[norcal rydaz] and John[sinful pleasures]for taking my crew to the park :biggrin:    :biggrin: man i just realized i got alot of favors to pay back :0  :biggrin:
> *


too bad i had to work..otherwise u know i would have went..funny how tables turned...was me going to the local shows and u were at football with the boy..now im at work and ur going to the shows lol


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 29 2010, 11:19 AM~16451929
> *TTT
> *


seen you out there :wow: look'n fine... as always :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## ncridahz

4 all those that came out to support a Sacramento event THANKS


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Feb 1 2010, 01:40 AM~16474926
> *4 all those that came out to support a Sacramento event THANKS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz

That's funny brought three cars from Modesto kicked it had a blast no one broke anything one car stayed n sac mino and boogie had a flat but made it home I had a trailor fender blow up on me before I left sac dave from lay m low lent me his welder fixed it got home and can't wait to do it again 
Special thanks to:
Bub - Uce cc
John - Sinful Pleasures
Minow - King Fish Customs
JR - Lifes Finest
Rich - Family First
And my boy boogie from Solonos Finest


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Feb 1 2010, 02:00 AM~16474978
> *That's funny brought three cars from Modesto kicked it had a blast no one broke anything one car stayed n sac mino and boogie had a flat but made it home I had a trailor fender blow up on me before I left sac dave from lay m low lent me his welder fixed it got home and can't wait to do it again
> Special thanks to:
> Bub - Uce cc
> John - Sinful Pleasures
> Minow - King Fish Customs
> JR - Lifes Finest
> Rich - Family First
> And my boy boogie from Solonos Finest
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

I'll post these since they didnt make it past front st.


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Feb 1 2010, 01:00 AM~16474978
> *That's funny brought three cars from Modesto kicked it had a blast no one broke anything one car stayed n sac mino and boogie had a flat but made it home I had a trailor fender blow up on me before I left sac dave from lay m low lent me his welder fixed it got home and can't wait to do it again
> Special thanks to:
> Bub - Uce cc
> John - Sinful Pleasures
> Minow - King Fish Customs
> JR - Lifes Finest
> Rich - Family First
> And my boy boogie from Solonos Finest
> *



dam u forgot bout me i did everything lol


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Jan 31 2010, 08:52 PM~16472323
> *Sorry I missed you bro I had the bigbody out too bad I blew a tire on I5 swerved three lanes and almost wraped that bitch on the way home!
> *


I WILL SEE YOU CATS SOON. HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING COOL WITH YOU GUYS.


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 31 2010, 09:15 PM~16472668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: Brandon, it was good to see you and your club out there; you know it is a 1 hour and a 1/2 drive oneway for us with our rides. Also thanks for the pix of Shops Laggard. Stay  from Vic UCe Stockton. It's time for me to make ghost :sprint: .


----------



## eastbay_drop

i told you,your my boy,i aint gonna be a bully and nose up on u :cheesy: and i just hop to have fun,not go after anybody. and dont even trip,your dad and brother were cool,it was no problem takin them home.



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 1 2010, 12:17 AM~16474563
> *thanks for not beating me up with that single pump car JR you let me look good but you know how we do but seriously thanks for bringing my family home [support van blew up] man once again between you and tim you guys saved my ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:   And last but certainly not least thanks to the homies Leland[norcal rydaz] and John[sinful pleasures]for taking my crew to the park :biggrin:    :biggrin: man i just realized i got alot of favors to pay back :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## moreno54

had a good time out there when is the next one :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jan 31 2010, 10:05 PM~16474032
> *manuel i met you 2day
> *



were you the one that had a white jersey on ? if so i'm bad bro ...


----------



## stocktone1968




----------



## Ruthie Skye

It was good seeing everyone again and it was a great turn out. Thank you to all the C.C for giving us something to enjoy. TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 1 2010, 10:51 AM~16476906
> *It was good seeing everyone again and it was a great turn out. Thank you to all the C.C for giving us something to enjoy. TTT
> *


u were there wat time did u go


----------



## uso86BAYAREA

GOOD TURN OUT YESTERDAY LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE SOCIOS SHOW


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2010, 10:55 AM~16476934
> *u were there wat time did u go
> *


I went around 12:30 or 1. I wasn't there very long, I had a shoot to do but it was a great turn out. What sucks is that they stop letting people in so early!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 1 2010, 11:05 AM~16476978
> *I went around 12:30 or 1. I wasn't there very long, I had a shoot to do but it was a great turn out. What sucks is that they stop letting people in so early!
> *


true it was a nice day to


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Feb 1 2010, 11:02 AM~16476966
> *GOOD TURN OUT YESTERDAY LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE SOCIOS SHOW
> *


yup the best way to start the show season :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME ....WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD

We had fun!! Lets do it again :biggrin: Final Chapter & Royal Touch :thumbsup: on the horse shoe game. And Smiley next time i am going to :buttkick: on those Bones. :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks for all the fun guys.


----------



## RAIDER NATION

fuck the Police. :ninja:


----------



## 68ss

M/


> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 1 2010, 10:46 AM~16477331
> *We had fun!! Lets do it again :biggrin: Final Chapter & Royal Touch :thumbsup: on the horse shoe game. And Smiley next time i am going to  :buttkick: on those Bones. :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thanks for all the fun guys.
> *


Sup dan you know finalchapters always down :biggrin: :biggrin: man we had a good ass time and the weather was perfect....alway down to bar-b-que and take the rides out....


----------



## 1Lethallow

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 1 2010, 09:51 AM~16476415
> *were you the one that had a white jersey on ? if so i'm bad bro ...
> *


yes that was me


----------



## 1Lethallow

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Feb 1 2010, 02:00 AM~16474978
> *That's funny brought three cars from Modesto kicked it had a blast no one broke anything one car stayed n sac mino and boogie had a flat but made it home I had a trailor fender blow up on me before I left sac dave from lay m low lent me his welder fixed it got home and can't wait to do it again
> Special thanks to:
> Bub - Uce cc
> John - Sinful Pleasures
> Minow - King Fish Customs
> JR - Lifes Finest
> Rich - Family First
> And my boy boogie from Solonos Finest
> *


we had a blast cant wait till the next one and thanks 4 beatin up on the cutty ill be back lol


----------



## 1Lethallow

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 1 2010, 12:08 AM~16474514
> *dont trip boogmiester im thinking how to pattern this roof out and im feeling positive bout you gettin that nasty wiring straightened out :biggrin: and yes we DROVE the hopper for those of you wondering, we cant be leaving our homies to hang
> *


fish i am not trippen i no the cutty is in good hands thanks alot


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 28 2010, 01:22 AM~16437505
> *There ain't no future in your front
> But you can chose your destination
> 
> 4 days left
> *


So whats that mean leland??? Trust me i dont front i keep it real!!! So keep your comments to yourself. on the real tip :wow: If you dont like my signature DONT LOOK AT IT!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 1 2010, 12:05 PM~16477478
> *fuck the Police. :ninja:
> *


XInfinite


----------



## LOV2PRTY

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Jan 31 2010, 07:52 PM~16472323
> *Sorry I missed you bro I had the bigbody out too bad I blew a tire on I5 swerved three lanes and almost wraped that bitch on the way home!
> *


ur always havin an adventure every trip :biggrin: but you made it


----------



## sinister21

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Feb 1 2010, 03:51 PM~16478700
> *ur always havin an adventure every trip  :biggrin:  but you made it
> *


Yes I did toobad I need a New wheel


----------



## RAIDER NATION

SUP ED?


----------



## BIGG ED DAWG

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 1 2010, 03:04 PM~16479294
> *SUP ED?
> *


whatz crackn bRO


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by BIGG ED DAWG_@Feb 1 2010, 04:05 PM~16479304
> *whatz crackn bRO
> *


SAME SHIT DIFF DAY. HOWZ SAC RO DOIN? I HAVENT TALKED TO YOU GUYS IN A MIN.


----------



## kalihuztla209

i got some other vids of the hop will be up lil later gotta upoad them


----------



## kalihuztla209

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EMSth9sMsMY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EMSth9sMsMY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## kalihuztla209

couldnt figure how to put it on here so heres the link to mino hoppin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMSth9sMsMY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

here is king chipper :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 28 2010, 12:44 AM~16437337
> *
> *


Now pam before you go about tell n me what I should and should not do look at this roll call and the roll call before why is destination not on the list :wow:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 31 2010, 10:47 PM~16473100
> *man we gotta find a spot where  the police dont hate  and the park ranger dont really think yogi bear is real
> *


yeah thats for sure bro cuz they wouldnt let us in the rangers where being ass holes at the gate


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 1 2010, 11:51 AM~16476906
> *It was good seeing everyone again and it was a great turn out. Thank you to all the C.C for giving us something to enjoy. TTT
> *


nice to meet you at the photo shoot


----------



## CE 707

we ended up at the park


----------



## 209impala

Hey Sac great gig yesterday to bad the chotas had to screw it up and lock down the park  Anyway heres a few pics I took from yesterday.


----------



## 209impala




----------



## 209impala




----------



## 209impala




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 09:13 PM~16484344
> *IN LOVE! :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 209impala




----------



## 209impala




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## moreno54

couple pics wish i woulda took more  


























thats it :happysad:


----------



## 1Lethallow

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16484310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 BAD HE CANT HOP


----------



## bub916




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 1 2010, 09:42 AM~16476328
> *i told you,your my boy,i aint gonna be a bully and nose up on u  :cheesy: and i just hop to have fun,not go after anybody. and dont even trip,your dad and brother were cool,it was no problem takin them home.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesus' Son

Didnt get to go but was headed out to Sacto to my nieces softball game and on 99 i saw these two and i knew they were headed out there for some reason :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD




----------



## Mr.Deluxe




----------



## LOV2PRTY

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Feb 1 2010, 02:42 PM~16479081
> *Yes I did toobad I need a New wheel
> *


ur alwayz breaking something :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

i dont know who you are? i had no funk with knowone at the park sunday. so are you saying that lay m low and lethlows are cops and snitches? cause thats who i roll with and fuck with?????? there men im a female why you fuckin with me are you jealouse??????



ATTENTION SUKAFREE?????


----------



## lethalsdaname

PAM WHO U TALKIN 2


----------



## Manuel

who's fucking with you pam..


----------



## 1Lethallow

PAM SOLANOS FINEST GOTS YOUR BACK AND WERE 30 DEEP


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT A TRUE HOMIE MUCH LOVE TO
SOLANOS FINEST 707 FO SHO


----------



## 1Lethallow

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Feb 2 2010, 09:33 PM~16494843
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT A TRUE HOMIE  MUCH LOVE TO
> SOLANOS FINEST 707  FO SHO
> *


YOU KNOWWW HOME GIRL CANT STOP WONT STOP


----------



## 9165-SS




----------



## SUCKAA FREE

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Feb 1 2010, 01:54 PM~16478306
> *So whats that mean leland??? Trust me i dont front i keep it real!!! So keep your comments to yourself. on the real tip :wow: If you dont like my signature DONT LOOK AT IT!!!!!!
> *


SUCKAA FREE IS WHERE YOU NEED TO BE 
CAUSE EVERYONE KNOWS 
AND PAPER WORK SHOWS
THAT THERE IS NO FUTURE IN A FRONT !!


----------



## Mr.Deluxe




----------



## 1Lethallow

HAD FUN BUT BROKE THE CAR ILL B BACK SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

dammm i thought everything was kool at the park .. now seeing this is crazy .. :wow:


----------



## lowriderbob

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Feb 1 2010, 03:42 PM~16479081
> *Yes I did toobad I need a New wheel
> *


 Sorry to here about ya wheel :thumbsdown: It was nice to see ya Rollz out there :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Feb 3 2010, 10:39 AM~16499224
> *Sorry to here about ya wheel  :thumbsdown:  It was nice to see ya Rollz out there  :thumbsup:
> *


sup Big Brotha Bob? How is my compadre doin?


----------



## DJ HenDoe

Freaking Pigs locked us out the show !!!!!!!! Maybe next time! :angry:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Feb 3 2010, 12:40 PM~16500156
> *Freaking Pigs locked us out the show !!!!!!!! Maybe next time! :angry:
> *


pinche cops.....I bet if it was hot rods they let them do there thang......FUCK THE POLICE.


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2010, 01:18 PM~16500360
> *pinche cops.....I bet if it was hot rods they let them do there thang......FUCK THE POLICE.
> *


Foe real!! At least let us roll through. I bet they would let hot rods cruise in and out. Shit we had lowlows to show and still they said turn around!!!!! Bitches!!!! :angry:


----------



## The_Golden_One

..........pigs!


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Feb 3 2010, 12:40 PM~16500156
> *Freaking Pigs locked us out the show !!!!!!!! Maybe next time! :angry:
> *


Dont trip fam got something in the works Couple more months :biggrin: just get ready!!!!!! Luv the LAC :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 30 2010, 10:18 PM~16465172
> *EVEN KNOW IM NOT THE 1 PUTT'N THIS TOGETHER...GOT SOME THINGS 2 KEEP IN MIND!GET THERE EARLY,DONT BACK IN,NO ALCOHOL,TRYN STAY IN GRASS AREA AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,AND JUS DONT ACT A FOOL...   AND SHOULD BE COOL,GET THERE EARLY SO YOU GET IN!
> 
> WAS A GOOD DAY! GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME... *


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 3 2010, 07:10 PM~16504870
> *:uh:  GET THERE EARLY SO YOU GET IN!
> 
> WAS A GOOD DAY! GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME...
> *



clean ass car bub...


----------



## 9165-SS

Devotion had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Feb 3 2010, 12:27 PM~16500436
> *Foe real!! At least let us roll through. I bet they would let hot rods cruise in and out. Shit we had lowlows to show and still they said turn around!!!!! Bitches!!!! :angry:
> *


Dont trip fam we got something in the works and the cops wont shut us down it will all be legit trust!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 3 2010, 09:40 PM~16507078
> *Dont trip fam we got something in the works and the cops wont shut us down it will all be legit trust!
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## tone64




----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 1 2010, 09:51 AM~16476906
> *It was good seeing everyone again and it was a great turn out. Thank you to all the C.C for giving us something to enjoy. TTT
> *


Thanks for the shoot Ruthie! I wish I would have made it in before the park rangers locked it out.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 3 2010, 08:17 PM~16505847
> *clean ass car bub...
> *


thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Feb 3 2010, 10:33 AM~16498618
> *HAD FUN BUT BROKE THE CAR ILL B BACK SOON :biggrin:
> *


hey couldnt have broke at a better time though....


----------



## 1Lethallow

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16507225
> *hey couldnt have broke at a better time though....
> *


YOU NO ITS TRUE KING FISH


----------



## tone64




----------



## 1Lethallow

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 3 2010, 10:54 PM~16507222
> *thanks
> *


BUB THE MONEY CARLO IS WAY 2 CLEAN I WAS ABOUT 2 SEE IF I COULD GET A LOAN THOUGHT IT WAS THE BANK LOL HOMIE


----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 3 2010, 09:42 PM~16507092
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Bub! how u doin brotha? :biggrin:


----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 3 2010, 10:14 PM~16507398
> *Whats up Bub! how u doin brotha? :biggrin:
> *


not much here! you gotta check max's topic.. the 4's look'n good!


----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Feb 3 2010, 10:17 PM~16507424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holly shit!!! i like that pic :cheesy: got my city in the background too.. :biggrin:


----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## cool runnings

:biggrin: *NICE PIC BRO* :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Feb 3 2010, 07:38 PM~16504426
> *Dont trip fam got something in the works Couple more months :biggrin: just get ready!!!!!! Luv the LAC :thumbsup:
> *



Fasho Fam! I'm workin hard on it! I know its finna be a good summer mane!!!! Thanks I had to cop it!


----------



## eastbay_drop

nice pic! too bad nobody got any of the gas hop



> _Originally posted by tone64_@Feb 3 2010, 11:10 PM~16507361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 3 2010, 10:40 PM~16507078
> *Dont trip fam we got something in the works and the cops wont shut us down it will all be legit trust!
> *


Hellz Yeah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Feb 3 2010, 10:20 PM~16507462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks bro....


----------



## Capital City Ent.

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 3 2010, 10:40 PM~16507078
> *Dont trip fam we got something in the works and the cops wont shut us down it will all be legit trust!
> *


I ALWAYS SAID SOUTHSIDE PARK IS A BETTER LOCATION......U CAN CRUISE AROUND THE PARK & THEY CAN'T LOCK ANYONE OUT OF SOUTHSIDE PARK!


----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Feb 4 2010, 05:01 PM~16514643
> *I ALWAYS SAID SOUTHSIDE PARK IS A BETTER LOCATION......U CAN CRUISE AROUND THE PARK & THEY CAN'T LOCK ANYONE OUT OF SOUTHSIDE PARK!
> *




great idea butttttt they will block the street and put us on the freeway with no problem.... william land is the spot or tahoe park off broadway......


----------



## Capital City Ent.

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 4 2010, 11:41 PM~16518617
> *great idea butttttt they will block the street and put us on the freeway with no problem.... william land is the spot or tahoe park off broadway......
> *


ONCE THEY DO THAT WE CAN MOVE THE CRUISE TO NORTHGATE OR DEL PASO BLVD.......WILLIAMS LAND IS ALSO PLAYED OUT, WE GOT RUN OUT OF THERE QUICK LAST SUNDAY.

WE NEED TO TAKE IT WERE THE LOCAL BUSINESS'S AND RESIDENTS ARENT GOING TO TRIP OFF THE LOWRIDERS HANGING AROUND.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD

I think its was pretty cool at miller. Clubs get there early and then they lock out all the hypy dudes who will come in and ruin it for the rest of us. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 5 2010, 12:48 PM~16523237
> *I think its was pretty cool at miller. Clubs get there early and then they lock out all the hypy dudes who will come in and ruin it for the rest of us. Thats just my opinion.
> *


x2 finally someone agrees!


----------



## tone64

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 5 2010, 12:48 PM~16523237
> *I think its was pretty cool at miller. Clubs get there early and then they lock out all the hypy dudes who will come in and ruin it for the rest of us. Thats just my opinion.
> *


 uffin: :420: :h5: ....


----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## SINFUL1

NICE PICS TONE :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bub916, *exotic rider*

carl no pics?


----------



## ncridahz

Miller park all the way lee told every to charge the batteries not over charge them then wash the car and still have to make a store run all before you meet up with the rest of your club
Ha ha to those that didn't make it in now you have to wait till next year (joking) just joking
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz

Good pics tone next time I'll pose for the camera


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 5 2010, 12:48 PM~16523237
> *I think its was pretty cool at miller. Clubs get there early and then they lock out all the hypy dudes who will come in and ruin it for the rest of us. Thats just my opinion.
> *



yea thats true the word was be the early or plan to get locked out... :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/Delsied64/CIMG3746.jpg[/img
> :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

> _Originally posted by SUCKAA FREE_@Feb 3 2010, 12:10 AM~16496686


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916




----------



## bub916

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sireluzion916, bub916, JUSTROLLIN916

DAM!! *916* UP IN HERE... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 6 2010, 11:46 AM~16531726
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sireluzion916, bub916, JUSTROLLIN916
> 
> DAM!! 916 UP IN HERE... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tone64

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 5 2010, 06:17 PM~16526227
> *NICE PICS TONE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Bro....


----------



## tone64

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Feb 5 2010, 07:50 PM~16527234
> *Good pics tone next time I'll pose for the camera
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: ....


----------



## tone64

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 4 2010, 09:17 AM~16510296
> *thanks bro....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESSDAWG65

> _Originally posted by stocktone1968_@Feb 1 2010, 09:19 AM~16476645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESSDAWG65

GOODTIMES C.C...SGV


----------



## JESSDAWG65

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tone64_@Feb 3 2010, 09:59 PM~16507260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN! 
HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUCKY619

I JUST MOVED OUT HERE FROM SAN DIEGO AND TRYING TO SEE WHERE I CAN FIND SOME GOOD LOW RIDERS WHO LIKE TO STAY IN TRAFFIC AND A GOOD SHOP I CAN HAVE CERTASIN WORK DONE. I KNOW RIGHT NOW I NEED A SLIP IN ONE OF MY LOW LOWS DONE ASAP!!! SO IF ANYBODY CAN SHOOT ME SOME SAC LOW RIDER LOVE GOOD LOOKIN...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname

wasup homie what kinda ride u rollin


----------



## 1Lethallow

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Feb 14 2010, 08:58 PM~16613416
> *I JUST MOVED OUT HERE FROM SAN DIEGO AND TRYING TO SEE WHERE I CAN FIND SOME GOOD LOW RIDERS WHO LIKE TO STAY IN TRAFFIC AND A GOOD SHOP I CAN HAVE CERTASIN WORK DONE. I KNOW RIGHT NOW I NEED A SLIP IN ONE OF MY LOW LOWS DONE ASAP!!! SO IF ANYBODY CAN SHOOT ME SOME SAC LOW RIDER LOVE GOOD LOOKIN...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


theres many 2 choose from homie just hit us up


----------



## mabeg

:yes:


----------



## Sancho209

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531180


----------



## bub916

*SHOULD WE DO IT AGAIN ????*
:dunno: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## low&slow916

wats up sacra ok im new to the whole street hopping seen and want to build a street hopper but i dont no well i no there rules but wat are the street hopping rules like how high does the lock up have to be and if my car has chains does that meen its not street because sum1 once told me if ur car dont have shocks in the bak its not street and if thats the case wat size strokes do i use ???? can sum1 help me plz ........ pm me wit answers plz


----------



## tone64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 14 2010, 06:40 PM~19327965
> *SHOULD WE DO IT AGAIN ????
> :dunno:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by low&slow916_@Dec 14 2010, 08:39 PM~19329088
> *wats up sacra ok im new to the whole street hopping seen and want to build a street hopper but i dont no well i no there rules but wat are the street hopping rules like how high does the lock up have to be and if my car has chains does that meen its not street because sum1 once told me if ur car dont have shocks in the bak its not street and if thats the case wat size strokes do i use ???? can sum1 help me plz ........    pm me wit answers plz
> *


MAN U CAN COME IN A STOCK CAR AND WIN A HOP HERE NOBODY ROLLS SO IT SHOULD BE A EASY WIN


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 14 2010, 06:40 PM~19327965
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'><span style='color:red'>naw who's gonna show up PEOPLE FROM OTHER TOWNS to show up SAC nobody rolls out here ID hate 2 see STOCKTON and the BAY come here and out RIDE us in our own town *


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 15 2010, 07:43 AM~19332132
> *naw who's gonna show up PEOPLE FROM OTHER TOWNS  to show up SAC nobody rolls out here  ID hate 2 see STOCKTON and the BAY come here and out RIDE us in our own town
> *


COME LATE OR DON'T COME AT ALL
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

THAT LAST EVENT WAS OFF THE HOOK . LOOK AT THE PICTURES


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 15 2010, 07:43 AM~19332132
> *naw who's gonna show up PEOPLE FROM OTHER TOWNS  to show up SAC nobody rolls out here  ID hate 2 see STOCKTON and the BAY come here and out RIDE us in our own town
> *


YOU NO I WOULDNT LET THAT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 15 2010, 10:13 AM~19332375
> *COME LATE OR DON'T COME AT ALL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 15 2010, 05:06 PM~19336646
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS FUNNY I MIGHT SHOW UP LATE BUT I COME OUT FIRST WHEN IT COME TO SHOWIN OFF AND GETTIN BIZZY ON DA STREETS


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 15 2010, 07:18 PM~19336755
> *THATS FUNNY I MIGHT SHOW UP LATE BUT I COME OUT FIRST WHEN IT COME TO SHOWIN OFF  AND GETTIN BIZZY ON DA STREETS
> *


So so true :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg

uffin:


----------



## bub916

So What's Every1 think ? Set ah date for Sunday Jan9th weather permitted.... Or a later date?


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 15 2010, 09:56 PM~19339637
> *So What's Every1 think ?  Set ah date for Sunday Jan9th weather permitted.... Or a later date?
> *


i dont know bub that GREAT bowling nite is JAN 8 that might be 2 much for people to come out 2 days in a row


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 15 2010, 10:21 PM~19339940
> *i dont know bub  that GREAT bowling nite is JAN 8  that might be 2 much for people to come out  2 days in a row
> *


  honestly dont matter 2me! jus wanna get this year started off rite!!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 15 2010, 10:31 PM~19340024
> *  honestly dont matter 2me! jus wanna get this year started off rite!!
> *


YOUR GOING TO COME OUT & PLAY?
THERE WILL BE COPS THERE! DON'T RUN...
:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 15 2010, 10:21 PM~19339940
> *i dont know bub  that GREAT bowling nite is JAN 8  that might be 2 much for people to come out  2 days in a row
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 16 2010, 07:24 AM~19341927
> *YOUR GOING TO COME OUT & PLAY?
> THERE WILL BE COPS THERE! DON'T RUN...
> :wow:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Im almost always out.. Shoot prettie sure I was on them streets as much as any1 in sac this year! And actually think even down south a few times also Diego,bakers and .... 









Bakers latinworld picnic








Diego 









This 1s on trailer still,cuase we jus got there.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 16 2010, 05:24 PM~19346602
> *:biggrin:
> Im almost always out.. Shoot prettie sure I was on them streets as much as any1 in sac this year!  And actually think even down south a few times also Diego,bakers and ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bakers latinworld picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 1s on trailer still,cuase we jus got there.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 16 2010, 05:53 PM~19346848
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 14 2010, 07:40 PM~19327965
> *SHOULD WE DO IT AGAIN ????
> :dunno:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yea we should! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elizondo.G

just in time :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

Anything happening New years Day


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup:  sounds like a plan START THAT NEW YEAR OUT RIGHT.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 17 2010, 12:29 AM~19350043
> *Anything happening New years Day
> *


MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC.
WHO'S GOING? :dunno:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by Elizondo.G_@Dec 17 2010, 12:51 AM~19349890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just in time :biggrin:
> *


  Whatever happen to that little mini bike you were suppose to bring me?


----------



## eastbay_drop

as long as i have gas money i will be there again! :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 17 2010, 01:19 PM~19352776
> *as long as i have gas money i will be there again!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## chonga

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 17 2010, 06:43 AM~19350794
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC.
> WHO'S GOING? :dunno:
> *



we leaving from the bay about 3am


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 17 2010, 06:43 AM~19350794
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC.
> WHO'S GOING? :dunno:
> *


We USO should be taken the trip and from what I hear thru the grapevine is maybe family first :dunno: I'm pushn 4 it thow!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 17 2010, 08:43 AM~19350794
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC.
> WHO'S GOING? :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 17 2010, 08:27 PM~19357326
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


   wats up??


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP+Dec 15 2010, 11:38 AM~19333897-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT  LAST  EVENT  WAS OFF THE  HOOK .    LOOK  AT  THE PICTURES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ICEE*[email protected] 15 2010, 04:39 PM~19336423
> *YOU NO I WOULDNT LET THAT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 05:18 PM~19336755
> *THATS FUNNY I MIGHT SHOW UP LATE BUT I COME OUT FIRST WHEN IT COME TO SHOWIN OFF  AND GETTIN BIZZY ON DA STREETS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 09:36 PM~19339503
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by exotic [email protected] 16 2010, 07:24 AM~19341927
> *YOUR GOING TO COME OUT & PLAY?
> THERE WILL BE COPS THERE! DON'T RUN...
> :wow:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 66 [email protected] 16 2010, 09:27 PM~19348828
> *:biggrin: hell yea we should! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 11:51 PM~19349890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just in time :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 11:19 AM~19352776
> *as long as i have gas money i will be there again!  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CE [email protected] 17 2010, 11:30 AM~19352845
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chonga_@Dec 17 2010, 12:39 PM~19353414
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 17 2010, 10:29 PM~19357340
> *    wats up??
> *


I think it was alot better when they had the hop on the same day


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 17 2010, 08:34 PM~19357383
> *I think it was alot better when they had the hop on the same day
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Brownz530




----------



## Elizondo.G

:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 15 2010, 09:56 PM~19339637
> *So What's Every1 think ?  Set ah date for Sunday Jan9th weather permitted.... Or a later date?
> *


JUST A THOUGHT LAST YEAR WHEN WE HAD IT THE COPS SHUT DOWN THE PARK TOO MANY CARS AN SO WHEN WE HAD A MEETING WITH THE POLICE AN PARK RANGERS THEY SAID IT WOULD BE BETTER TO HAVE IT AT GRANITE PARK OFF OF POWER INN ROAD THAT WAY THEY HAVE NO RESEAON TO SHUT US DOWN JUST A THOUGHT WHAT YOU THINK WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO STAY OUT THERE AS LONG AS WE WANT AN ITS A NEW BIG ASS PARK


----------



## lethalsdaname

how bout we have it at pick-and -pull


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 17 2010, 10:38 PM~19358363
> *JUST A THOUGHT LAST YEAR WHEN WE HAD IT THE COPS SHUT DOWN THE PARK TOO MANY CARS AN SO WHEN WE HAD A MEETING WITH THE POLICE AN PARK RANGERS THEY SAID IT WOULD BE BETTER TO HAVE IT AT GRANITE PARK OFF OF POWER INN ROAD THAT WAY THEY HAVE NO RESEAON TO SHUT US DOWN JUST A THOUGHT WHAT YOU THINK WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO STAY OUT THERE AS LONG AS WE WANT AN ITS A NEW BIG ASS PARK
> *


Sounds good 2 me.. Jus would like 2 see a good start to 2011  
Is that the 1 with the soccer fields and skate park?


----------



## lethalsdaname

sunrise , stockton , antelope, or rocklin PICK-AND-PULL just choose one and dump all them non ridin ass cars right where they belong [/SIZE]


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 2 2008, 11:02 AM~9587294
> *:yes:  an they do have a few bbq's but probaley bring a little one just incase :thumbsup:
> *


damm bub this was a bad ass event acouple years ago!

this is luis by the way, sold you that moon recently


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 17 2010, 11:20 PM~19358561
> *Sounds good 2 me.. Jus would like 2 see a good start to 2011
> Is that the 1 with the soccer fields and skate park?
> *


YUP IT HAS A PRETTY BIG PARKING LOT THEY SAID LAST YEAR IF WE HAD IT THERE THEY WOULDN'T MESS WITH US I JUST DONT NO IF WE SHOULD GET A PERMIT :wow:


----------



## lethalsdaname

GO AHEAD BUB DO THAT SHIT IM SHOWIN UP IN MY BUICK CENTURY SO I CAN FIT IN LMAO


----------



## lethalsdaname

MAYBE WE SHOULD GET A PERMIT U NEVER KNOW SOME RACIST CHUMP MIGHT CALL THE POLICE SAYIN WE HAVING A GANG BANGER CONVENTION STEREO TYPING AS USUAL THAT WAY WHEN THE POLICE COME WE GOT PAPER WORK AND SOME DONUTS TO PUT THEM AT EAZE


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Dec 17 2010, 11:25 PM~19358585-->
> 
> 
> 
> sunrise , stockton , antelope, or rocklin PICK-AND-PULL just choose one and dump all them non ridin ass cars right where they belong [/SIZE]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Stay positive lee....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 11:30 PM~19358604
> *damm bub this was a bad ass event acouple years ago!
> 
> this is luis by the way, sold you that moon recently
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up Brah...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICEE*63_@Dec 17 2010, 11:30 PM~19358605
> *YUP IT HAS A PRETTY BIG PARKING LOT THEY SAID LAST YEAR IF WE HAD IT THERE THEY WOULDN'T MESS WITH US I JUST DONT NO IF WE SHOULD  GET A PERMIT :wow:
> *


 Only problem with that is last time I had to get it weeks almost a month ahead! But I'm down to kick in on it.. Or jus set a date and run with it! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY IS THERE A TOY DRIVE OUT HERE SAT


----------



## singlegate

we are down fuck it we do it like the old days cops show up we play smokey and the bandit :biggrin: keep hopping spots till we or them run out of gas


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2010, 12:40 AM~19358642
> *What's up Brah...
> *



whens this shit poppin off bro?? i wanna go rep the 209 out there.. hit me up!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Dec 17 2010, 11:51 PM~19358679
> *whens this shit poppin off bro?? i wanna go rep the 209 out there.. hit me up!
> *


We'll make it happen,jus stay posted! But I'll let u know also when it's locked in.


----------



## lowlincoln68

If I can get my engine running properly I'm down!


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 17 2010, 11:57 PM~19358696
> *We'll make it happen,jus stay posted! But I'll let u know also when it's locked in.
> *


Gonna be tight!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname

im getting my scraper ready this is gonna be sick


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 18 2010, 07:59 AM~19359829
> *im getting my scraper ready this is gonna be sick
> *


Ay Homie what's funny is thru all the shit u sayn, I know u will be there swinging thru the park! :biggrin: Ur a Rida ... Where there's Lowriden happening ur there..


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin: thats a cool asss park my son skates at that park ,tell the kids bring your skate board ,are bike ,they will have hela fun ,AN WHAT UP CHAVEEN FEARNONE I HEAR YOU ABOUT TO BUST OUT ,YOU AN THE CREW . SO MERRY FUCKEN CHRISTMAS TO ALL AN A HAPPY FUCKIN NEW YEAR .PEOPLES :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Manuel

DAMMMM I BETTER GET THEE SUV READY... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 18 2010, 10:58 AM~19360850
> *DAMMMM I BETTER GET THEE SUV READY... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nosad: :rant: :nono: HAHA NO DAILYS!!! WELL EXCEPT 4 ME :biggrin: :roflmao: THATS ALL I HAVE RITENOW!


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2010, 08:39 AM~19360032
> *Ay Homie what's funny is thru all the shit u sayn, I know u will be there swinging thru the park!  :biggrin:  Ur a Rida ... Where there's Lowriden happening ur there..
> *


this year im keepin my low rider's home ITS A SAC THANG I WANNA BE LIKE SAC


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 18 2010, 01:59 PM~19361952
> *this year im keepin my low rider's home  ITS A SAC THANG I WANNA BE LIKE SAC
> *


Damnz..


----------



## lethalsdaname

MY CAR LAST TIME OUT FROM NOW ON ITS DA BUICK CENTURY


----------



## Brownz530

You have one not gas hopping?


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Dec 18 2010, 06:38 PM~19363260
> *You have one not gas hopping?
> *


Lol .....he has one but its photoshoped to make it look like he not gas hopping :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Dec 18 2010, 05:38 PM~19363260
> *You have one not gas hopping?
> *


WHATS UP WITH ALL YALL BUSTA'S HATIN ON ME WHEN NONE OF YALL FOOLS EVEN HIT THE FUCKIN SWITCH MISS WITH THAT GAS HOPPIN SHIT IMA KEEP ON ROLLIN AND HITTING


----------



## lethalsdaname

PHOTO SHOPPED I JUST DID IT THERE U GO HOMIE


----------



## lethalsdaname

photo shopped


----------



## lethalsdaname

photo shopped video


----------



## lethalsdaname

like father like son


----------



## lethalsdaname

me gas hoppin again hitting at least 2 miles and hour i really stepped on da pedal HARD


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 18 2010, 07:31 PM~19364213
> *WHATS UP WITH ALL YALL BUSTA'S HATIN ON ME WHEN NONE OF  YALL FOOLS EVEN HIT THE FUCKIN SWITCH  MISS WITH THAT GAS HOPPIN SHIT  IMA KEEP ON ROLLIN AND HITTING
> *


LEE U GOTTA LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS.. THERE TALKN FOR A REASON,IF THEY AINT TALKN THEN U AINT DUIN NADA. OBVIOUSLY U DUIN SUMTHN!!


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 18 2010, 07:31 PM~19364213
> *WHATS UP WITH ALL YALL BUSTA'S HATIN ON ME WHEN NONE OF  YALL FOOLS EVEN HIT THE FUCKIN SWITCH  MISS WITH THAT GAS HOPPIN SHIT  IMA KEEP ON ROLLIN AND HITTING
> *


Whos hating? I dont even know u and all i asked is if you had one not gas hopping, i could care less if anybody else talks shit about ur ride or what it does, i wanted to see one since it looked tight gas hopping... nvm bro.. have all these fools hate and talk shit on the net, i dont bro.. latez..


----------



## lethalsdaname

i know it looked tight thats why i do it and if u aint hatin then coo im still gonna ride hope 2 meet u then none hatin homie i try and keep everybody riding but its like talkin 2 a brick wall


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Dec 18 2010, 08:15 PM~19364504
> *Whos hating? I dont even know u and all i asked is if you had one not gas hopping, i could care less if anybody else talks shit about ur ride or what it does, i wanted to see one since it looked tight gas hopping... nvm bro.. have all these fools hate and talk shit on the net, i dont bro.. latez..
> *


 :biggrin: jus a misunderstanding.... think he jumped to conclusions because there is alot of fools who do hate on him!


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Dec 18 2010, 08:22 PM~19364536-->
> 
> 
> 
> i know it looked tight thats why i do it  and if u aint hatin then coo  im still gonna ride hope 2 meet u then none hatin homie  i try and keep everybody riding but  its like talkin 2 a brick wall
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel u bro, but i dont hate, i help out as much as i can and support any club that asks for help... just let em talk and you go with the flow, thats all u can do....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bub916_@Dec 18 2010, 08:23 PM~19364541
> *:biggrin:  jus a misunderstanding....  think he jumped to conclusions because there is alot of fools who do hate on him!
> *


Ohhh ok yea i was going through the pages and saw that, but nah bro, i dont hate at all... everybody represents the way they do, and i support that.. do what you do, its all anybody can do...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Dec 18 2010, 08:32 PM~19364576
> *I feel u bro, but i dont hate, i help out as much as i can and support any club that asks for help... just let em talk and you go with the flow, thats all u can do....
> Ohhh ok yea i was going through the pages and saw that, but nah bro, i dont hate at all... everybody represents the way they do, and i support that.. do what you do, its all anybody can do...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> <span style=\'color:green\'>*Granite Park..* 



















from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park 


Sacramento, CA 95826


----------



## lethalsdaname

SOUNDS GOOD 2 ME LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup: yep that,ll work


----------



## The_Golden_One

DAMN BUB, YOU GOT A HELICOPTER TOO!!!! :0 



































:biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2010, 10:02 PM~19364778
> *SO.....  SUNDAY  JAN 16TH  2011  :yessad:  OR  :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM 80
> I-80 BUS E/US-50 E (signs for Interstate 80 Business/Sacramento/South Lake Tahoe)
> 5.3 mi
> . Continue onto US-50 E
> 3.7 mi
> . Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> . Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> . Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> FROM 99
> CA-99 N toward Sacramento
> 57.5 mi
> Take the exit onto US-50 E toward S Lake Tahoe
> 3.7 mi
> Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2010, 09:02 PM~19364778
> *SO.....  SUNDAY  JAN 16TH  2011  :yessad:  OR  :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM 80
> I-80 BUS E/US-50 E (signs for Interstate 80 Business/Sacramento/South Lake Tahoe)
> 5.3 mi
> . Continue onto US-50 E
> 3.7 mi
> . Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> . Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> . Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> FROM 99
> CA-99 N toward Sacramento
> 57.5 mi
> Take the exit onto US-50 E toward S Lake Tahoe
> 3.7 mi
> Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> *


ITS ON :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 18 2010, 09:31 PM~19364213
> *WHATS UP WITH ALL YALL BUSTA'S HATIN ON ME WHEN NONE OF  YALL FOOLS EVEN HIT THE FUCKIN SWITCH  MISS WITH THAT GAS HOPPIN SHIT  IMA KEEP ON ROLLIN AND HITTING
> *


homie was just asking a ? bro i dont think he ment it like that


----------



## eastbay_drop

sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## bub916

BLAST FROM THE PAST!  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385607





>





> couple pics wish i woulda took more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mabeg

nice pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## Brownz530

Cant wait... :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 18 2010, 10:28 PM~19365291
> *homie was just asking a ? bro i dont think he ment it like that
> *


E WE FIGURED THAT SHIT OUT A LONG TIME AGO


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 18 2010, 10:05 PM~19365178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN BUB, YOU GOT A HELICOPTER TOO!!!!  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


COME ON MAN HIS CAR INTERIOR IS MADE OF MONEY HIM AND BIG FRANK DOING THANGS


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 18 2010, 10:29 PM~19365296
> *sounds good  :cheesy:
> *


HEY JR U ROLLIN OUT HUH NOW YOUR A RIDA COMING AGAIN ALL THE WAY FROM FREMONT


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2010, 11:20 PM~19365544
> *BLAST FROM THE PAST!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385607
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname

DAM THE NEWS IS TRYIN ITS BEST TO MAKE THIS RAIN STORM LOOK LIKE ITS KATRINA OUT IN NEW ORLEANS JUST TO PROTEST IM DRIVING MY LOW RIDER TO WORK TODAY THE WAY THEY ARE TALKIN I MIGHT HAVE TO RIDE LOCKED UP CUS ITS SO FLOODED (BULL SHIT)


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 19 2010, 08:42 AM~19366800
> *DAM THE NEWS IS TRYIN ITS BEST TO MAKE THIS RAIN STORM LOOK LIKE ITS KATRINA OUT IN NEW ORLEANS  JUST TO PROTEST IM DRIVING MY LOW RIDER TO WORK TODAY  THE WAY THEY ARE TALKIN I MIGHT HAVE TO RIDE LOCKED UP  CUS ITS SO FLOODED (BULL SHIT)
> *


Haha :roflmao: We get some rain and every1 freaks out! Like were all gonna float away. Other places this lil rain ain't shit!


----------



## lethalsdaname

DA LINC IS ON DA ROAD 

SHE WILL BE AT THERE


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 19 2010, 08:48 AM~19366824
> *DA LINC IS ON DA ROAD
> 
> SHE WILL BE AT THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate

sounds like it should be a good one


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 19 2010, 08:35 AM~19366775
> *COME ON MAN HIS CAR INTERIOR IS MADE OF MONEY  HIM AND BIG FRANK DOING THANGS
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: wish I was........


----------



## 66 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2010, 10:02 PM~19364778
> *SO.....  SUNDAY  JAN 16TH  2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM 80
> I-80 BUS E/US-50 E (signs for Interstate 80 Business/Sacramento/South Lake Tahoe)
> 5.3 mi
> . Continue onto US-50 E
> 3.7 mi
> . Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> . Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> . Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> FROM 99
> CA-99 N toward Sacramento
> 57.5 mi
> Take the exit onto US-50 E toward S Lake Tahoe
> 3.7 mi
> Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> *


IM THERE IN THE LOWLOW FOR SURE :thumbsup:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## eastbay_drop

:thumbsup: i try  



> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 19 2010, 09:36 AM~19366777
> *HEY JR U ROLLIN OUT HUH  NOW YOUR A RIDA  COMING AGAIN ALL THE WAY FROM FREMONT
> *


----------



## bub916

> whens this shit poppin off bro?? i wanna go rep the 209 out there.. hit me up!





> If I can get my engine running properly I'm down!





> Gonna be tight!!! :thumbsup:





>





> :thumbsup: yep that,ll work





> :thumbsup:





> ITS ON :biggrin:





> sounds good :cheesy:





> nice pics... :thumbsup:





> sounds like it should be a good one





> IM THERE IN THE LOWLOW FOR SURE :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





>


----------



## Manuel

you already know we will be there..... :wow:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 19 2010, 05:51 PM~19370134
> *you already know we will be there..... :wow:
> *


:nono: NO S.U.V.'S :nono: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mabeg

Family First is always down to support a good cause... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 19 2010, 10:35 AM~19366775
> *COME ON MAN HIS CAR INTERIOR IS MADE OF MONEY  HIM AND BIG FRANK DOING THANGS
> *


True that!!! Must be nice............. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 19 2010, 06:17 PM~19370392
> *:nono: NO S.U.V.'S  :nono:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






this is a lowrider event NO HOT RODS. :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 18 2010, 10:02 PM~19364778
> *SO.....  SUNDAY  JAN 16TH  2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM 80
> I-80 BUS E/US-50 E (signs for Interstate 80 Business/Sacramento/South Lake Tahoe)
> 5.3 mi
> . Continue onto US-50 E
> 3.7 mi
> . Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> . Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> . Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> FROM 99
> CA-99 N toward Sacramento
> 57.5 mi
> Take the exit onto US-50 E toward S Lake Tahoe
> 3.7 mi
> Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> *


Is this park on folsom blvd? I remember going here a few years back and it was kinda in the cuts.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 19 2010, 10:38 PM~19372672
> *Is this park on folsom blvd?  I remember going here a few years back and it was kinda in the cuts.
> *


It's off power inn behind the family courts building, u can take either romona or cucamonga off power inn..


----------



## chingon68mex

how come no miller park??


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

to many cops an at a certain time them fools lock the gate . THIS SHOULD BE TIGHT ,YOU BRINGIN OUT THE LTD


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex+Dec 19 2010, 11:07 PM~19372919-->
> 
> 
> 
> how come no miller park??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the meeting with the police earlier in the year,I guess they recomended this place granite park..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 19 2010, 11:20 PM~19373025
> *  to many cops an at a certain time them fools lock the gate .  THIS SHOULD BE TIGHT ,YOU BRINGIN OUT THE LTD
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 20 2010, 12:47 AM~19373146
> *
> *


Que onda homie, :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## A TODA MADRE

Should be tight..


----------



## Brownz530

Honestly, miller park is just to small, each year it gets bigger and bigger... bigger park, much more rides... it should be tight...


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 19 2010, 11:06 PM~19372901
> *It's off power inn behind the family courts building, u can take either romona or cucamonga off power inn..
> *


I know exactly where the park is at. It's good size, and pretty much new.


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 19 2010, 10:38 PM~19372672
> *Is this park on folsom blvd?  I remember going here a few years back and it was kinda in the cuts.
> *



you have to cross over folsom blvd go under thee underpass and i'm sure thee second light make a left and it would take you right there..


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 20 2010, 10:48 AM~19375392
> *you have to cross over folsom blvd go under thee underpass and i'm sure thee second light make a left and it would take you right there..
> *


On Cucamonga


----------



## chingon68mex

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Dec 20 2010, 10:46 AM~19374956
> *I know exactly where the park is at. It's good size, and pretty much new.
> *



llegas por mi guey, porque yo no se donde esta ese,, :0


----------



## 64Rag

Sounds like a good time. We will see everyone out their.


----------



## erikroy81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 19 2010, 09:48 AM~19366824
> *DA LINC IS ON DA ROAD
> 
> SHE WILL BE AT THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat shit iz clean


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 20 2010, 12:51 PM~19376494
> *Sounds like a good time. We will see everyone out their.
> *


Hey bro, how you been, hows the 64?


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66 fleetwood

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname

<span style=\'color:green\'>man we should have some kind of christmas night cruz or eve cruz riding threw the areas where there are neighborhoods decorated kinda like christmas carolers but instead we lined up in low riders</span>


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 20 2010, 09:45 PM~19381348
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>man we should have some kind of christmas night  cruz  or eve cruz  riding  threw the areas where there are neighborhoods decorated kinda like christmas carolers but instead we lined up in low riders</span>
> *


LET'S DO IT! :thumbsup: 
WHEN? :dunno: 
MY CAR HAS BEEN PARKED SINCE DIXON....










































THAT'S TO LONG..... LET'S ROLL!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 19 2010, 10:34 AM~19366769
> *E WE FIGURED THAT SHIT OUT  A LONG TIME AGO
> *


yea I didnt read all that tell after I posted :biggrin: how you and the fam been bro


----------



## lethalsdaname

everything is coo i put some lights up with my son and turn that shit on and he thought he was disneyland that was a great moment


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 20 2010, 10:51 PM~19382030
> *LET'S DO IT! :thumbsup:
> WHEN? :dunno:
> MY CAR HAS BEEN PARKED SINCE DIXON....
> THAT'S TO LONG.....  LET'S ROLL!
> *


DAM I GUESS ITS JUST GONNA BE ME AND YOU


----------



## The_Golden_One

I'm down ^^^^


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 21 2010, 06:31 AM~19383383
> *I'm down ^^^^
> *


what day though christmas eve or christmas night im thinking around 6 or 7pm for about a hour


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Dec 20 2010, 04:51 PM~19378259
> *Hey bro, how you been, hows the 64?
> *


Getting ready to re-do the trunk here real soon


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 21 2010, 08:56 AM~19384179
> *what day though  christmas eve or christmas night im thinking around 6 or 7pm for about a hour
> *


CALL ME 
LET'S GO NOW TILL X-MAS! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Few fliks from a years back at Miller.. 






































:0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 21 2010, 06:09 AM~19382994
> *everything is coo  i put some lights up with my son and turn that shit on and he thought he was disneyland  that was a great moment
> *


thats tight bro


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 21 2010, 10:56 AM~19384179
> *what day though  christmas eve or christmas night im thinking around 6 or 7pm for about a hour
> *


Christmas Eve sounds like a good night.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

hey bub! this is a really nice park, i went to go look with the park ranger and they said is cooll for us to be there. but tell the park ranger its a lowriding family event a food drive for seniors gleaners. the park is right behind family court off powerInn. as a matter of fact you turn down that same street as family court :biggrin: i will see you there


JUST ROLLIN C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Dec 21 2010, 06:05 PM~19388332
> *hey bub! this is a really nice park, i went to go look with the park ranger and they said is cooll for us to be there. but tell the park ranger its a lowriding family event a food drive for seniors gleaners. the park is right behind family court off powerInn. as a matter of fact you turn down that same street as family court :biggrin:  i will see you there
> JUST ROLLIN C.C. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 21 2010, 09:38 AM~19384509
> *CALL ME
> LET'S GO NOW TILL X-MAS! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey carl see if u get some people to roll L is down im down thats just 3 of us


----------



## bub916

FEW MORE PICS FROM LAST YEAR!


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46

SOUNDZ LIKE FUN


----------



## 1Lethallow

bub count sf in


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 21 2010, 10:09 PM~19390630
> *hey carl see if u get some people to roll L is down im down thats just 3 of us
> *


X-MAS EVE WOULD BE GOOD.
WEATHERS GOING TO BE BAD ON X-MAS.
WHAT TIME DO YOU GET OFF WORK?
WHERE WE MEETING? 
WHAT TIME?













































































































































COME LATE OR DON'T COME AT ALL!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+Dec 20 2010, 12:51 PM~19376494-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good time. We will see everyone out their.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 02:45 AM~19391914
> *SOUNDZ LIKE FUN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1Lethallow_@Dec 22 2010, 03:57 AM~19392031
> *bub count sf in
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 21 2010, 08:58 AM~19384197
> *Getting ready to re-do the trunk here real soon
> *


Thats good bro...


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 22 2010, 06:45 AM~19392508
> *X-MAS EVE WOULD BE GOOD.
> WEATHERS GOING TO BE BAD ON X-MAS.
> WHAT TIME DO YOU GET OFF WORK?
> WHERE WE MEETING?
> WHAT TIME?
> COME LATE OR DON'T COME AT ALL!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i get off at 3 xmas eve how bout at 6 or 7 we could ride in the hoods between j and h streets in da 40's there are like 5 blooks decorated together when i deliver i see tons of people walkin the blocks site seeing


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 22 2010, 09:38 AM~19393529
> *i get off at 3 xmas eve  how bout at 6 or 7  we could ride in the hoods between j and h streets in da 40's  there are like  5 blooks decorated together when i deliver i see tons of people walkin the blocks site seeing
> *


HOW ABOUT 6:30 FUCK IT!
LET'S MEET IN THE BACK OF AUTOZONE.FRANKLIN & FRUITRIDGE
*6:30PM FRI.DEC 24TH X-MAS EVE!*


----------



## The_Golden_One

^^^ Sounds good to me.


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 21 2010, 05:09 AM~19382994
> *everything is coo  i put some lights up with my son and turn that shit on and he thought he was disneyland  that was a great moment
> *


----------



## lupe

sounding good PADRINOS might just take a ride up to sac


----------



## Bad-Influnce

THIS SHIT SUCK NO CAR STILL BUILDN!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 22 2010, 10:32 AM~19393926
> *HOW ABOUT 6:30 FUCK IT!
> LET'S MEET IN THE BACK OF AUTOZONE.FRANKLIN & FRUITRIDGE
> 6:30PM FRI.DEC 24TH X-MAS EVE!
> 
> *




theres a white hot rod that blast his music maybe he should turn it down that day its xmas eve not trunk rattle contest... cops will be called in thee 40's block...just a insight view...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lupe+Dec 22 2010, 04:18 PM~19396846-->
> 
> 
> 
> sounding good PADRINOS might just take a ride up to sac
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If u haven't been b4 it gets crackn!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad-Influnce_@Dec 22 2010, 06:59 PM~19398192
> *THIS SHIT SUCK NO CAR STILL BUILDN!!!!!!!
> *


Feel ur pain!


----------



## bub916

Got a txt earlyier from a Homie from majestics... That might make the trip up here! Hope we get this park packed with low lows!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 22 2010, 05:18 PM~19396846
> *sounding good PADRINOS might just take a ride up to sac
> *


Let me know when u guys are leaving on 16th ill follow you guys


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Dec 22 2010, 08:59 PM~19398192
> *THIS SHIT SUCK NO CAR STILL BUILDN!!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad: I think ima stay home yall have a good time


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2010, 09:15 PM~19399380
> *:yessad: I think ima stay home yall have a good time
> *


E. Don't do that bro,Im in that situation also.. Jus gota stay up and keep it move'n


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 22 2010, 11:23 PM~19399464
> *E. Don't do that bro,Im in that situation also.. Jus gota stay up and keep it move'n
> *


ima be at the picnic just not the cruz


----------



## Coast One

jan 16 is a sunday right?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 22 2010, 09:44 PM~19399694
> *jan 16 is a sunday right?
> *


Yes sir... 
We gonna get to see that super sicc lac on the streets of sac. :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 22 2010, 10:32 AM~19393926
> *HOW ABOUT 6:30 FUCK IT!
> LET'S MEET IN THE BACK OF AUTOZONE.FRANKLIN & FRUITRIDGE
> 6:30PM FRI.DEC 24TH X-MAS EVE!
> 
> *






<span style=\'font-family:TimesSIZE14\'>]MAN I BUSTED UP MY RADIATOR EARLIER 2 DAY FRIDAY IMA HIT PICK AND PULL BEFORE I HEAD OFF 2 WORK HOPEFULLY THERE IS ONE THERE FOR ME</span> [/SIZE]


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 22 2010, 08:35 PM~19399067
> *Got a txt earlyier from a Homie from majestics... That might make the trip up here! Hope we get this park packed with
> *



WHO'S RIDING ON FRIDAY?








* low lows!!!*


*NO S.U.V.'S*
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 22 2010, 10:26 PM~19400137
> *]MAN I BUSTED UP MY RADIATOR EARLIER 2 DAY  FRIDAY IMA HIT PICK AND PULL BEFORE I HEAD OFF 2  WORK  HOPEFULLY THERE IS ONE THERE FOR ME[/size]
> *


TAKE IT OUT THE OTHER LINC FOOL!!!!J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Ruiz707

WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 21 2010, 02:41 PM~19386191
> *Few fliks from a years back at Miller..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 TTT


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Ruiz707_@Dec 23 2010, 12:49 AM~19400370
> *WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up bro how are you


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by stocktone1968+Feb 1 2010, 09:19 AM~16476645-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Feb 1 2010, 08:47 PM~16483895
> *we ended up at the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2010, 12:20 AM~19400639
> *I
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: BUB916 AND ALL NOR CAL RIDERS


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup: WHAT UP CAN WE GET A CLUB , AN SOLO RYDAH ,ROLL CALL GOING . :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 23 2010, 02:29 AM~19401287
> *:thumbsup:  WHAT  UP  CAN  WE GET A  CLUB , AN  SOLO  RYDAH  ,ROLL  CALL  GOING  . :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 
I'll do it after work unless some1 else wants to do it!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Dec 23 2010, 12:44 AM~19401079
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: BUB916 AND ALL NOR CAL RIDERS
> *


 :wave: Ay Homie hope u can make it up here,be nice to see majestics in sac!


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 22 2010, 10:37 PM~19400268
> *TAKE IT OUT THE OTHER LINC FOOL!!!!J/K :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>HOW BOUT U COME AND HELP ME EARLY FRIDAY MORN</span>


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 23 2010, 07:35 AM~19402025
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>HOW BOUT U COME AND HELP ME EARLY FRIDAY MORN</span>
> *


FUCK IT CALL ME!


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 23 2010, 07:59 AM~19402160
> *FUCK IT CALL ME!
> *


i just found one at 1-800 radiHATERS ill pick it up today i get off at 8 u coming 2 night to help me wrench</span>


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 22 2010, 10:30 PM~19400195
> *WHO'S RIDING ON FRIDAY?
> low lows!!!
> NO S.U.V.'S
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



so that means your not rideing NO HOT RODSSSSSSS...get with it and get a low low fool....jfwu.. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 23 2010, 02:29 AM~19401287
> *:thumbsup:  WHAT  UP  CAN  WE GET A  CLUB , AN  SOLO  RYDAH  ,ROLL  CALL  GOING  . :biggrin:
> *



wats up bro you letting thee 5 out to ride..


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 23 2010, 07:35 AM~19402025
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>HOW BOUT U COME AND HELP ME EARLY FRIDAY MORN</span>
> *




thats wat thee lowriding family suppose to do is help one another let me know i'll be there if you need help .. you help me before time to pay it forward.


----------



## The_Golden_One

Who's rolling friday night??


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Dec 20 2010, 01:21 PM~19376216
> *llegas por mi guey, porque yo no se donde esta ese,, :0
> *


pasas por donde voy a estar para darte unos madrasos guey :0


----------



## Bivos 64

wheres everyone meeting at and what time, for the cruise


----------



## chingon68mex

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Dec 23 2010, 11:14 AM~19403139
> *pasas por donde voy a estar para darte las nalgas  guey  :0
> *








:0 ora pues! enfrente de la gente?? :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Dec 23 2010, 12:59 PM~19403429
> *wheres everyone meeting at and what time, for the cruise
> *


Friday at 6:30 at the Autozone on Franklin and Fruitridge


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2010, 09:15 PM~19399380
> *:yessad: I think ima stay home yall have a good time
> *


I feel ya bro...


----------



## exotic rider

* Friday at 6:30 p.m. at the Autozone on Franklin and Fruitridge *


----------



## Brownz530

Here's some pics of the ride last year.... Coming out better for the 2011... got some tricks up my sleeve...


----------



## lupe

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 22 2010, 10:07 PM~19399294
> *Let me know when u guys are leaving on 16th ill follow you guys
> *


orale luis


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WERE JUST ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2010, 08:20 AM~19401952
> *:wave:  Ay Homie hope u can make it up here,be nice to see majestics in sac!
> *


I JUST PUT IN THE REQUEST IN FOR THE WEEKEND OFF TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Dec 23 2010, 10:33 PM~19408369
> *I JUST PUT IN THE REQUEST IN FOR THE WEEKEND OFF TODAY. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bub916

ROLL CALL! :biggrin: 
CLUBS
USO
LETHAL LOWS
FAMILY FIRST
STYLISTICS
CHICANO LEGACY
BLVD KINGS ?
LIFES FINEST 
INDIVIDUALS
THEE STYLISTICS
FEAR NONE
ESTILO
EXCANDALOW
LO*LYSTICS
ROYAL IMAGE
JUST ROLLIN
SOLANOS FINEST
PADRINOS
MAJESTICS SD
DEVOTION

AND SOLO'S
EXOTIC RIDER
VALLES 65 DROP
ELIZONDO.G
BROWNZ530
LOWLINCOLN68
TPIMUNCIE
GUAM 707 ?
CHINGON 68 MEX?
-NO NAME-
64 RAG
FLEETMASTER_46

THATS WHO I SEE SO FAR,  I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!


----------



## Brownz530

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

[/quote]











[/quote]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMBLxAgRPZU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHlUMAh88q0&feature=user


----------



## bub916

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> <span style=\'color:green\'>*Granite Park..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS ?
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707 ?
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> 
> THATS WHO I SEE SO FAR,  I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!
Click to expand...


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup: uffin: NICE PIC BUB 9 1 6


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2010, 11:30 PM~19408812
> *ROLL CALL!  :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS ?
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707 ?
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> 
> THATS WHO I SEE SO FAR,    I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!
> *


EXCANDALOW!!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 24 2010, 01:05 AM~19409387
> *EXCANDALOW!!
> *


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 24 2010, 01:05 AM~19409387
> *EXCANDALOW!!
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## The_Golden_One

Who's rolling tonight?? :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 24 2010, 10:19 AM~19411289
> *Who's rolling tonight??  :biggrin:
> *




who put this on ....i hope i'm not the only one at auto zone....


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin: MERRY X- MAS LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 24 2010, 04:14 PM~19413822
> *who put this on ....i hope i'm not the only one at auto zone....
> *


*NO S.U.V.'S*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 24 2010, 06:10 PM~19414492
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>i thought of it so nobody probably gonna show up im waitin on dave ILL BE THERE AT 7PM *


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 24 2010, 04:42 PM~19413997
> *:biggrin: MERRY   X-  MAS     LOWRIDERS :biggrin:
> *


*x2*


----------



## Manuel

that was a nice xmas cruise next year we should post up at shriners and let thee kids look out the window,,,,my homie is a cook there just a idea... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 24 2010, 04:42 PM~19413997
> *:biggrin: MERRY  X-  MAS    LOWRIDERS :biggrin:
> *




you 2 homie...


----------



## bub916

* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> <span style=\'color:green\'>*Granite Park..* 



















from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park 



Sacramento, CA 95826


> ROLL CALL!  :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS ?
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES?
> BLVD IMAGE
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707 ?
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> 
> THATS WHO I SEE SO FAR,    I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!


----------



## exotic rider

*THE X-MAS CRUISE WAS GOOD.*

LOOK AT RUDOLPH!
gxNNrY1VKRo?hd=1
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
uffin: uffin:


----------



## exotic rider

GBP6r6vvfl8?hd=1


----------



## The_Golden_One

Nice cruise!!! Had fun!


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 24 2010, 11:47 PM~19415579
> *that was a nice xmas cruise next we should post up at shriners and let thee kids look out the window,,,,my homie  is  a cook there just a idea... :biggrin:
> *


Anything for the kids!


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 24 2010, 11:02 PM~19415978
> *GBP6r6vvfl8?hd=1
> 
> *


TAHT WAS COOL SORRY WE MISSED WE WERE WITH THE FAM HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR


----------



## lethalsdaname

THAT WAS HELLA FUN I HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 25 2010, 12:27 AM~19416473
> *THAT WAS HELLA FUN  I HAD A GREAT TIME
> *


YEAH! WE KNOW LOL :biggrin: 
gxNNrY1VKRo?hd=1
:roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

IT WAS GOOD. THERE WAS A LOT OF PEOPLE OUT! :thumbsup: 
_N77qrjwfw4?hd=1


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 25 2010, 12:08 AM~19416404
> *Anything for the kids!
> *





THATS WHY YOU THEE GOLDEN ONE BECAUSE THATS WAT XMAS IS ALL ABOUT THEE KIDS..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MUCH LOVE


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 25 2010, 03:30 PM~19418930
> *THATS WHY YOU THEE GOLDEN ONE BECAUSE THATS WAT XMAS IS ALL ABOUT THEE KIDS..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MUCH LOVE
> *


For sure! Much Love


----------



## bub916

> *SANGRE LATINA &
> GOOD TIMES?*
> :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

Jus got word blvd image is there! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridetillidie

Were gunnahave to make a lee's greatest hits http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usRRTebXC_Q...be_gdata_player


----------



## lethalsdaname

what yall need to do is encourage me 2 loose some weight


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 25 2010, 10:23 PM~19421391
> *what  yall need to do is encourage me 2 loose some weight
> *


 TRY THAT ZUMBA!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

WHAT'S UP WITH THOSE STREETS?


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: exotic rider, bub916


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Dec 25 2010, 10:41 PM~19420844
> *Were gunnahave to make a lee's greatest hits http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usRRTebXC_Q...be_gdata_player
> *


usRRTebXC_Q&


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 25 2010, 10:41 PM~19421491
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THOSE STREETS?
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: exotic rider, bub916
> *



what streets ??????????


----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY BUB LAST NIGHT WAS PRETTY TIGHT WISH U WAS THERE I WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR SHOWING UP TO THE 1ST ANNUAL LETHAL LOWS CHRISTMAS EVE CRUZ LOL


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 25 2010, 10:54 PM~19421562
> *what streets ??????????
> *


 :dunno: TELL ME!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 25 2010, 11:01 PM~19421611
> *:dunno:  TELL ME!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL I HAVE NO IDEAL WHAT U TALKIN BOUT


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 25 2010, 10:50 PM~19421544
> *usRRTebXC_Q&
> *






i have to call this haveing fun on xmas eve....keep doing wat your doing lee loved seeing thee spirit in you... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> <span style=\'color:green\'>*Granite Park..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL!  :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES?
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707 ?
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> 
> I SEE SO FAR 25 CLUBS    I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!
Click to expand...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Dec 25 2010, 10:41 PM~19421491-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP WITH THOSE STREETS?
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: exotic rider, bub916
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MY SHIT IS IN THE LAB !! IT WILL BE OUT SOON ENOUGH BLINDING YOU AGAIN.. WHEN MY SHITS ALL LOCKED UP IN FRONT OF U, IN THE STREETS!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lethalsdaname_@Dec 25 2010, 10:56 PM~19421579
> *HEY BUB LAST NIGHT WAS PRETTY TIGHT WISH U WAS THERE  I WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR SHOWING UP TO THE 1ST ANNUAL LETHAL LOWS CHRISTMAS EVE CRUZ  LOL
> *


SOON I WE'LL BE OUT THERE! WAS SHOPPING 4 MY NIECES LASNIGHT..


----------



## MAGOOfedz209

FEDERATION WILL BE THERE.... uffin: uffin:


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 25 2010, 11:23 PM~19421391
> *what  yall need to do is encourage me 2 loose some weight
> *


Sonobello :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Dec 26 2010, 12:03 AM~19421841
> *FEDERATION WILL BE THERE.... uffin:  uffin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

Blvd Kings will be there , don't know about me , got personal Shit happening .

Some of my members might take my Caprice


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 26 2010, 03:14 AM~19422100
> *Blvd Kings will be there , don't know about me , got personal Shit happening .
> 
> Some of my members might take my Caprice
> *


HOPE ALL IS WELL TITO.
GOD BLESS BRO. 
YOU ARE IN OUR FAMILIES PRAYERS..


----------



## exotic rider

> MY SHIT IS IN THE LAB !! IT WILL BE OUT SOON ENOUGH BLINDING YOU AGAIN.. WHEN MY SHITS ALL LOCKED UP IN FRONT OF U, IN THE STREETS!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *WHEN THE BLUE BERRIES & CHERRIES WERE BLINDING ME OR YOU?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH THAT WAS ME!
> *I'M BLIND!!!!*
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lethalsdaname

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>HAPPY NEW YEARS LETHAL LOWS 2011 </span>


----------



## Brownz530

Hope everyone had an awesome x-mas...


----------



## lupe

PADRINOS will be there


----------



## low&slow916

is there gona b a hop on the 16 at the picnic


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by low&slow916_@Dec 26 2010, 01:22 PM~19424276
> *is there gona b a hop on the 16 at the picnic
> *


HEY HOMIE U FOR SOMEONE WHO CAR AINT EVEN LIFTED U SURE INTO HOPPIN


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 26 2010, 03:59 PM~19424529
> *HEY  HOMIE U FOR SOMEONE WHO CAR AINT EVEN LIFTED U SURE INTO HOPPIN
> *



:drama:


----------



## Brownz530

Hahahaa


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:wow: DAMMM THAT LIST KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AN BIGGER .THERE,S ENOUGH SOLO, RYDERS TO START A CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

Jus got word that SOCIOS gonna be there!


----------



## nsane86

*UNTOUCHABLES will be there *


----------



## bub916

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL!  :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> <span style=\'color:green\'>USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707 ?
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE SO FAR 25 CLUBS    I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHOULD BE ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC!! :nicoderm:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:wow:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 26 2010, 07:13 PM~19426826
> *SHOULD BE ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC!!    :nicoderm:
> *



looks like plenty of parking


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 26 2010, 09:37 PM~19428077
> *looks like plenty of parking
> *


 :yes: 
Now we gotta do are best to feel it up! :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

That big ass parking lot is for the family courthouse... you have to pay to park there....


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 26 2010, 10:12 PM~19428378
> *That big ass parking lot is for the family courthouse... you have to pay to park there....
> *


naw homie its free on sundays me and bub check it out last week we did our home work this spot is coo


----------



## lethalsdaname

the only problem with the park is FAMILY COURT :angry: ALL THE HOMIES WHO HAVE VISIT THAT BITCH AND CAME OUT UP SHORT IN BATTLE thats gonna hurt BUT HEY ITS GONNA BE FUN so that memory will be a good one lol


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 26 2010, 10:26 PM~19428501
> *the only problem with the park is  FAMILY COURT  :angry: ALL THE HOMIES WHO HAVE VISIT THAT BITCH AND CAME OUT UP SHORT IN BATTLE  thats gonna hurt BUT HEY ITS GONNA BE FUN so that memory will be a good one lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## erikroy81

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 26 2010, 03:38 PM~19424714
> *:wow:      DAMMM    THAT LIST KEEPS  GETTING  BIGGER AN  BIGGER  .THERE,S    ENOUGH    SOLO,  RYDERS  TO  START  A  CAR CLUB    :biggrin:
> *


wish my car was ready i would b 1 more soloz ....lol royal image c.c.


----------



## 66 fleetwood

ToTheTop!! :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

:drama:


----------



## Brownz530

Just noticed, but what time does this picnic start?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin: IM THINKN EARLIER THE BETTER GET A GOOD SPOT ,AN GET THAT GRILL BURNING SOME CARNE


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 26 2010, 10:21 PM~19428455
> *naw homie its free on sundays  me and bub check it out last week  we did our home work this spot is coo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 27 2010, 05:02 PM~19433775
> *:biggrin:    IM  THINKN  EARLIER  THE    BETTER  GET A GOOD  SPOT ,AN  GET THAT  GRILL BURNING SOME CARNE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 27 2010, 05:02 PM~19433775
> *:biggrin:    IM  THINKN  EARLIER  THE    BETTER  GET A GOOD  SPOT ,AN  GET THAT  GRILL BURNING SOME CARNE
> *


Sounds like a plan.. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Dec 27 2010, 07:20 PM~19433886
> *Sounds like a plan.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname

SATURDAY A FEW OF US ARE HEADING OUT 2 STOCKING FOR A PARADE ANYONE INTERESTED IN GOING LET ME KNOW LOW LOWS ON THE FREEWAY DOING IT


----------



## lethalsdaname

<span style=\'color:blue\'>CHRISTMAS ON DA Y BLOCK</span>


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 27 2010, 09:46 PM~19435102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>CHRISTMAS ON DA Y BLOCK</span>
> *


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

Oh my god lee was so dam funny on xmas eve :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that was a good time.


----------



## bub916

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL!  :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> <span style=\'color:green\'>
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE SO FAR 26 CLUBS    I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bub916

adding BLVD BOMBS to the list..


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> <span style=\'color:green\'>*Granite Park..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM 80
> I-80 BUS E/US-50 E (signs for Interstate 80 Business/Sacramento/South Lake Tahoe)
> 5.3 mi
> . Continue onto US-50 E
> 3.7 mi
> . Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> . Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> . Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> FROM 99
> CA-99 N toward Sacramento
> 57.5 mi
> Take the exit onto US-50 E toward S Lake Tahoe
> 3.7 mi
> Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> Turn right at Howe Ave
> 0.2 mi
> Take the 1st left onto Folsom Blvd
> 0.5 mi
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL!  :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES?
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707 ?
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> 
> I SEE SO FAR 25 CLUBS    I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE THERE bub916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Dec 28 2010, 08:16 AM~19438979
> *WE WILL BE THERE bub916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

_*TTT*_


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

Need more ridas on board to meet or exceed previous years! :biggrin: 
Still gonna be crack'n...


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

just posted the picnic on chevy bombs . com


----------



## Guam707

I'll be there.


----------



## lethalsdaname

aw dam somebody showin up thats gonna hit da switch besides me


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:roflmao: :thumbsup: dont get hopped on an loose to a pinto hoppers .lol


----------



## lethalsdaname

]hey carl was up with a new years eve cruz and the bbq at my house for new years


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 29 2010, 08:52 AM~19448472
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:    dont  get  hopped on  an loose  to a  pinto  hoppers  .lol
> *



lol thats a pacer homie but shit a pinto is just as bad


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 29 2010, 08:52 AM~19448473
> *]hey carl was up with a new years eve cruz  and the bbq at my house for new years
> *


That's cool. But i'm rollin this! So I don't have to deal with traffic....








:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 29 2010, 08:58 AM~19448522
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>WAYNE'S WORLD*


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 29 2010, 09:17 AM~19448621
> *are u gonna roll wit us 2 stockton on saturday for the parade *


----------



## lethalsdaname

manual u down to roll your towncar 2 stockton sat


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 29 2010, 09:24 AM~19448674
> *are u gonna roll wit us 2 stockton on saturday for the parade
> *




where you guys meeting at and wat time......if it dont rain i'm riding 4 sure...


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 29 2010, 09:13 AM~19448595
> *That's cool. But i'm rollin this! So I don't have to deal with traffic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 29 2010, 09:57 AM~19448886
> *where you guys meeting at and wat time......if it dont rain i'm riding 4 sure...
> *


we meeting at 10:30 i think ill post it up 2 night when i find out


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 29 2010, 09:59 AM~19448901
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*NO S.U.V.'S*


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 29 2010, 09:24 AM~19448674
> *are u gonna roll wit us 2 stockton on saturday for the parade
> *


PROB NOT NO HEATER IN MY SHIT... HEATER CORE BUSTED. GOT TO TEAR DOWN FOR THE WINTER & REPAINT FOR 2011!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erikroy81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 29 2010, 09:40 AM~19448412
> *aw dam somebody showin up thats gonna hit da switch besides me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat shit iz 2 funny :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 29 2010, 10:35 AM~19449140
> *PROB NOT NO HEATER IN MY SHIT... HEATER CORE BUSTED. GOT TO TEAR DOWN FOR THE WINTER & REPAINT FOR 2011!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


heater core man u better go 2 harbor freight and get one of those 10 dollar heaters and plug that shit into your lighter and get to rollin


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 29 2010, 01:08 PM~19450223
> *heater core  man u better go 2 harbor freight and get one of those 10 dollar heaters and plug that shit into your lighter and get to rollin
> *


:roflmao: I REMEMBER A COUPLE YEARS AGO IN MY 8, WHEN I DROVE TO SANJO FOR A TOYDRIVE IN DECEMBER WITH MY WINDOWS DOWN WORKN AS MY DEFROSTER.... HAHA SO COLD hno: NO HEAT OR DEFROST BECAUSE I SHAVED THE FIREWALL! :biggrin:


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 29 2010, 04:21 PM~19451315
> *:roflmao:  I REMEMBER A COUPLE YEARS AGO IN MY 8, WHEN I DROVE TO SANJO FOR A TOYDRIVE IN DECEMBER WITH MY WINDOWS DOWN WORKN AS MY DEFROSTER.... HAHA SO COLD  hno:    NO HEAT OR DEFROST BECAUSE I SHAVED THE FIREWALL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 29 2010, 09:17 AM~19448621
> *WAYNE'S WORLD
> *










CANT WAIT YOU NO FAMILY FIRST COULD THROW DOWN SOME BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## erikroy81

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 29 2010, 04:21 PM~19451315
> *:roflmao:  I REMEMBER A COUPLE YEARS AGO IN MY 8, WHEN I DROVE TO SANJO FOR A TOYDRIVE IN DECEMBER WITH MY WINDOWS DOWN WORKN AS MY DEFROSTER.... HAHA SO COLD  hno:    NO HEAT OR DEFROST BECAUSE I SHAVED THE FIREWALL!  :biggrin:
> *


bub u a rida for real i gota give to u...never in seattle did they roll wips like yourz an you b in it all the time datz hella tight


----------



## ICEE*63

HERE IS FROM LAST YEARS PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by erikroy81_@Dec 29 2010, 03:40 PM~19451497
> *bub u a rida for real i gota give to u...never in seattle did they roll wips like yourz an you b in it all the time datz hella tight
> *


  







> HERE IS FROM LAST YEARS PICNIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Dec 29 2010, 03:24 PM~19451347
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Hope u still make it Homie... if not, its allgood :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 29 2010, 04:42 PM~19451514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS FROM LAST YEARS PICNIC :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Brownz530

:thumbsup:


----------



## erikroy81

> HERE IS FROM LAST YEARS PICNIC :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iz dat miller park r where?
Click to expand...


----------



## The_Golden_One

Damn........rain on Saturday.......


----------



## bub916

* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..* 

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park 

from reno
I-80 W
Entering California 
122 mi 
4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy) 
8.6 mi 
5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe 
0.6 mi 
6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E 
3.1 mi 
7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd 
0.5 mi 
8. Turn right at Howe Ave 
cross over folsom blvd 
next light turn left at cucamonga..



Sacramento, CA 95826


> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> <span style=\'color:green\'>
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78





> I SEE SO FAR 28 CLUBS  I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 29 2010, 05:23 PM~19452430
> *Damn........rain on Saturday.......
> *


it aint gonna rain it might be cloudy but it aint gonna rain


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 29 2010, 09:27 PM~19453256
> *it aint gonna rain  it might be cloudy but it aint gonna rain
> *


*Man, I hope you're right and these 3 professional weather folks are wrong........*


----------



## Lay M low cc

bub your direction are wrong here is the rite ones from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Dec 29 2010, 10:21 PM~19455194
> *bub your direction are wrong here is the rite ones from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> *


HEY BUB NEXT TIME LET HIM THREW THE EVENT


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 29 2010, 10:16 PM~19455117
> *Man, I hope you're right and these 3 professional weather folks are wrong........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GO BUY MY WEATHER MAN LETHAL SAY NO RAIN THAT WHAT LETHAL MEAN 
<span style=\'color:red\'>KCRA DONT EVEN HAVE A BLACK ANCHOR ( A REAL ONE THAT IS) MY NEWS COME ON AT 10 AND THEY ASKIN QUESTIONS AND GETTING ANSWERS ASK RON (IM BLACK CUS ONLY MY SKIN SAYS SO) JONES KEEPS ME INFORMED LOL</span>


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Dec 29 2010, 10:21 PM~19455194
> *bub your direction are wrong here is the rite ones from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> *


Ur rite! :biggrin: funny is i got that from google maps and never read them..


----------



## erikroy81

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 29 2010, 08:26 PM~19453236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



datz da washington shit... locows r spokane wa.


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 30 2010, 01:12 AM~19455909
> *I GO BUY MY WEATHER MAN  LETHAL SAY NO RAIN THAT WHAT LETHAL MEAN
> <span style=\'color:red\'>KCRA DONT EVEN HAVE A BLACK ANCHOR ( A  REAL ONE THAT IS) MY NEWS COME ON AT 10  AND THEY ASKIN QUESTIONS AND GETTING ANSWERS ASK RON (IM BLACK CUS ONLY MY SKIN SAYS SO) JONES KEEPS ME INFORMED  LOL</span>
> *


LOL! You're right! It's going be 93 degrees on Saturday :biggrin: 

As far as a "real" black anchor is concerned........ Adrienne Bankert got it going on


----------



## freky78

LOOKS LIKE FUN!!


----------



## ciscosfc

uffin: INSPIRATIONS C.C FRISCO will try and make it!! Hopefully no rain!! :x: 
TWO THA MUTHA FUCKIN' TOPP for all the NOR CAL RIDERS!! uffin: :420: (seriously, where's my lighter??)


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 30 2010, 12:52 PM~19459543
> *LOL! You're right! It's going be 93 degrees on Saturday  :biggrin:
> 
> As far as a "real" black anchor is concerned........ Adrienne Bankert got it going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR WRONG LIL BUDDY ITS 103 DEGREES ON SAT... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 30 2010, 07:05 PM~19461217
> *YOUR WRONG LIL BUDDY ITS 103 DEGREES ON SAT... :biggrin:
> *


Ah, my bad. You've been listening to Lee's forecaster


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 29 2010, 05:50 PM~19452112
> *:wave:  Hope u still make it Homie... if not, its allgood  :biggrin:
> *


i gota take care of some last minute doo doo :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 30 2010, 05:31 PM~19461418
> *Ah, my bad. You've been listening to Lee's forecaster
> *




NOT CHANNEL 19 PEPE SANTINO FROM OLD SAC...


----------



## Lay M low cc

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 30 2010, 01:07 AM~19455846
> *HEY BUB NEXT TIME LET HIM THREW THE EVENT
> *


see lee there you go road you take the first direction and see how long it take you 2 get there and let everybody else follow mines dont worry we will answer are phones when you get loss LOL :cheesy:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by freky78+Dec 30 2010, 01:28 PM~19459781-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE FUN!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ciscosfc_@Dec 30 2010, 04:57 PM~19461167
> *uffin: INSPIRATIONS C.C FRISCO will try and make it!! Hopefully no rain!!  :x:
> TWO THA MUTHA FUCKIN' TOPP for all the NOR CAL RIDERS!!  uffin:  :420:  (seriously, where's my lighter??)
> *


----------



## Lay M low cc

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 30 2010, 01:15 AM~19455944
> *Ur rite! :biggrin:  funny is i got that from google maps and never read them..
> *



dont trip road thats why i jumped in and corrected it for you LEE could have but hell he didnt no how to get there his dam self and i dont even live there and i no how 2 get there LOL


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Dec 30 2010, 06:53 PM~19462152
> *dont trip road thats why i jumped in and corrected it for you LEE could have but hell he didnt no how to get there his dam self and i dont even live there and i no how 2 get there LOL
> *


SMILEY IM PUTT'N LAY-M-LOW DOWN ON THE CLUBS ROLL CALL....


----------



## bub916

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> from reno
> I-80 W
> Entering California
> 122 mi
> 4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy)
> 8.6 mi
> 5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe
> 0.6 mi
> 6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E
> 3.1 mi
> 7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> 8. Turn right at Howe Ave
> cross over folsom blvd
> next light turn left at cucamonga..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS ?
> BROWN PERSUASION
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 30 CLUBS SO FAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by MR.66_@Dec 30 2010, 06:35 PM~19461942
> *SUNDAY JAN.16TH IN SACRAMENTO!! IS THE ALL CAR CLUB PICNIC,ARE WE READY TO ROLL AGAIN!! B-B-Q BABY!! I'M DOWN!!
> *



 IMPALAS


----------



## STKN209

BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE THERE...RAIN OR SHINE....


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Dec 30 2010, 08:11 PM~19463093
> *BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE THERE...RAIN OR SHINE....
> *


 :thumbsup: THINK IF THERE'S BAD RAIN IN THE FORCAST,WE WILL DO HAVE IT THE FOLLWING WEEK!  "BUT" THERE WONT BE! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

:wow:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 30 2010, 10:31 PM~19463945
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:wow: MAX 64 DROP SHIT IS TIGHT . :thumbsup: BUB DO U GOT A PIC OF VIC,S 63 DROP ?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 30 2010, 10:01 PM~19464285
> *:wow:  MAX  64  DROP  SHIT  IS  TIGHT . :thumbsup: BUB  DO U GOT A PIC OF VIC,S 63 DROP ?
> *


 found these old ones  


Hope he brings it out for picnic! :biggrin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

THAT SHIT IS CLEAN AS HELL


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 30 2010, 10:31 PM~19464543
> *found these old ones
> Hope he brings it out for picnic!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VICS SHIT IS KILLING EM HE BETTER START PASSING OUT TOILET PAPER HES SHITTING ON FOOLS :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Can't wait this gonna be the bombski  :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 30 2010, 12:52 PM~19459543
> *LOL! You're right! It's going be 93 degrees on Saturday  :biggrin:
> 
> As far as a "real" black anchor is concerned........ Adrienne Bankert got it going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


show me another pic of a black women dressed like that THATS A WHITE GURL IN DISGUISE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Del Rodgers ain't an anchorman but he works for channel 3 and he's black besides adrien bankerts is fucken hot, but your right Ron Jones is white like Wayne Brady :biggrin: :biggrin: what happened to you Lee I was waitin for you to come tear it up at the Christmas parade


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 30 2010, 11:09 PM~19464823
> *Del Rodgers ain't an anchorman but he works for channel 3 and he's black besides adrien bankerts is fucken hot, but your right Ron Jones is white like Wayne Brady :biggrin:  :biggrin: what happened to you Lee I was waitin for you to come tear it up at the Christmas parade
> *


DEL RODGERS DAM WHAT OTHER BLACK DUDE U KNOW NAME DELL OR DEL THAT FOOL IS A TOKEN AND I WAS GONNA GO BUT I COULDNT FIND MY INVERTER AND I WASNT BOUT 2 BUY 2 FOR ME AND MY LADY TO HAVE LIGHTS AND I WAS TOLD I HAD TO HAVE LIGHTS


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Dec 30 2010, 06:42 PM~19462041
> *see lee there you go road you take the first direction and see how long it take you 2 get there and let everybody else follow mines dont worry we will answer are phones when you get loss LOL :cheesy:
> *


IF YOU KNEW HOW 2 READ U WOULD SEE I SAID ME AND BUB CHECKED OUT THE PARK ALLREADY I DIDNT NEED ANY DIRECTIONS


----------



## lethalsdaname

LIKE ICE CUBE SAY "TODAY IS A GOOD DAY "


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 31 2010, 12:31 AM~19464543
> *found these old ones
> Hope he brings it out for picnic!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

HAPPY NEW YEAR ,TO ALL THE LOW RIDER FAMILY , AN STAY SAFE , OUT THERE IN THEM SACRA STREETS PEACE


----------



## Elizondo.G

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Elizondo.G_@Dec 31 2010, 05:25 PM~19470542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> from reno
> I-80 W
> Entering California
> 122 mi
> 4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy)
> 8.6 mi
> 5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe
> 0.6 mi
> 6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E
> 3.1 mi
> 7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> 8. Turn right at Howe Ave
> cross over folsom blvd
> next light turn left at cucamonga..
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS ?
> BROWN PERSUASION
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 30 CLUBS SO FAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lay M low cc

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 30 2010, 09:19 PM~19462431
> *SMILEY IM PUTT'N LAY-M-LOW DOWN  ON THE CLUBS ROLL CALL....
> *



Y nah just fuking with you


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 31 2010, 06:56 PM~19470793
> *
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider

TTT 2011 HAPPY NEW YEAR!
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

THE PARADE IN STOCKTON WAS OFF THE HOOK HAD TO BE AT LEAST 1OO SOMETHING RIDES DAM DID IT RAIN HERE ALL DAY WE WAS DRY OUT THERE ALL DAY


----------



## bub916

_TTT_


----------



## Twotonz

see you guys out there


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 1 2011, 10:07 PM~19478481
> *see you guys out there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 1 2011, 05:26 PM~19476582
> *THE PARADE IN STOCKTON WAS OFF THE HOOK  HAD TO BE AT LEAST 1OO SOMETHING RIDES  DAM DID IT RAIN HERE ALL DAY  WE WAS DRY OUT THERE ALL DAY
> *


for real you was tearing shit up out here :biggrin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## freky78

What time does it start?


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 2 2011, 12:25 PM~19482190
> *for real you was tearing shit up out here  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie your ass house is super clean i see u got it back on da road after that lil issue u a rida homie much love


----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY ANYONE KNOWS WHO MAKES SOLID MOTOR MOUNTS BOTH OF MINE ARE CRUSHED THIS IS BOUT THE 6TH PAIR I AM GOING 2 PUT IN MY CAR WITH IN A YEAR


----------



## lethalsdaname

the parade in stockton yesturday


----------



## lethalsdaname

THIS PARADE WAS SUPER TIGHT WISH SAC COULD HAVE REPPED BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 31 2010, 06:56 PM~19470793
> *FAMILY FIRST
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 2 2011, 06:23 PM~19484125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what's up! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 2 2011, 04:26 PM~19484163
> *That's what's up!  :biggrin:
> *


i had hella fun it had 2 be almost 100 rides there a lil drizzle but the streets was dry like grand ma's corn bread</span>


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 2 2011, 06:42 PM~19484298
> *i had hella fun it had 2 be almost 100 rides there a lil drizzle but the streets was dry like grand ma's corn bread</span>
> *


That's pretty dry :wow:


----------



## bub916

* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..* 

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park 

from reno
I-80 W
Entering California 
122 mi 
4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy) 
8.6 mi 
5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe 
0.6 mi 
6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E 
3.1 mi 
7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd 
0.5 mi 
8. Turn right at Howe Ave 
cross over folsom blvd 
next light turn left at cucamonga..


Sacramento, CA 95826


> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS ?
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 32 CLUBS SO FAR!





> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you guys out there
Click to expand...


----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## lethalsdaname




----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 31 2010, 05:56 PM~19470793
> *
> *


ALSO ADD THE HOMIES FROM FINAL CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 2 2011, 09:11 PM~19487076
> *ALSO ADD THE HOMIES FROM FINAL CHAPTER :biggrin:
> *


  DONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## freky78

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 2 2011, 07:41 PM~19485330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Bro can you make your Safeway truck get off like that.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Jan 2 2011, 10:43 PM~19488035
> *Damn Bro can you make your Safeway truck get off like that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Jan 2 2011, 10:43 PM~19488035
> *Damn Bro can you make your Safeway truck get off like that.
> *


ALL I KNOW IS:
I SEEN THIS FOOL WITH SOME GOLD 13'S IN THE TRUCK ONE DAY!
I THINK HE WAS GOING TO THE HINDU TIRE SHOP.. 
LABOR = GROCERIES?? :dunno: :thumbsup:
WATCH OUT YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT THIS FOOL WILL DO NEXT.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

Does anybody have the contact info for a member of the Compadres CC? Can someone have one of them contact me....thanks fellas


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2011, 01:14 PM~19490978
> *Does anybody have the contact info for a member of the Compadres CC?  Can someone have one of them contact me....thanks fellas
> *


what up Twotonz


----------



## bub916

borrowed from G DOGS 62/ FAMILY FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood

cant wait! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hellrazr209

ttt


----------



## hellrazr209

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 3 2011, 04:59 PM~19493217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borrowed from G DOGS 62/  FAMILY FIRST  :biggrin:
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2011, 06:28 PM~19494231
> *cant wait! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


If they call for rain on The 16th which they wont :biggrin: we will have it the following Sunday.


----------



## 66 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 3 2011, 10:41 PM~19496661
> *If they call for rain on The 16th which they wont :biggrin:  we will have it the following  Sunday.
> *


cool bro, thanks :thumbsup: just saw my inbox was full :biggrin: i gotta work every weekend so ill make sure to pull my boss aside and be like look bro i got some stuff goin down these days uffin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2011, 09:46 PM~19496736
> *cool bro, thanks :thumbsup: just saw my inbox was full :biggrin: i gotta work every weekend so ill make sure to pull my boss aside and be like look bro i got some stuff goin down these days uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75

sup bub, ready like freddy


----------



## EVIL91

[bEVIL THREAT C.C WILL BE THERE[/b] :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Jan 3 2011, 10:21 PM~19497142-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup bub, ready like freddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EVIL91_@Jan 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19497148
> *[bEVIL THREAT C.C WILL BE THERE* :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..* 

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park 

from reno
I-80 W
Entering California 
122 mi 
4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy) 
8.6 mi 
5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe 
0.6 mi 
6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E 
3.1 mi 
7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd 
0.5 mi 
8. Turn right at Howe Ave 
cross over folsom blvd 
next light turn left at cucamonga..


Sacramento, CA 95826


> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 33 CLUBS SO FAR!





> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_rose

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jan 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19497148
> *[bEVIL THREAT C.C WILL BE THERE* :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]


I WILL MAKE SURE EVIL THREAT CC WILL BE THERE!
what time those it start?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rose+Jan 3 2011, 10:38 PM~19497297-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL MAKE SURE EVIL THREAT CC WILL BE THERE!
> what time those it start?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHENEVER U GUYS WANA SHOW UP,BUT I RECOMEND TRYN GET THERE B4 NOON...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VALLES 65 DROP_@Dec 27 2010, 05:02 PM~19433775
> *:biggrin:    IM  THINKN  EARLIER  THE    BETTER  GET A GOOD  SPOT ,AN  GET THAT  GRILL BURNING SOME CARNE
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx+Dec 23 2010, 07:05 PM~19406418-->
> 
> 
> 
> So I was right its Jan 16th the big picnic I'm down to roll are you down to roll.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lupe_@Dec 23 2010, 07:14 PM~19406484
> *yo estoy listo   why not see some bad ass rides que no  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY BUT IMA NEED YOUR HELP MAN I CRUSHED BOTH MY MOTOR MOUNTS SATURDAY AT DA PARADE


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> from reno
> I-80 W
> Entering California
> 122 mi
> 4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy)
> 8.6 mi
> 5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe
> 0.6 mi
> 6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E
> 3.1 mi
> 7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> 8. Turn right at Howe Ave
> cross over folsom blvd
> next light turn left at cucamonga..
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS ?
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> PADRINOS ?
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 33 CLUBS SO FAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 50 CHANCE! I GOTA TAKE CARE OF THANGS THIS WEEK. :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Jan 4 2011, 06:14 AM~19498627
> *50 50 CHANCE! I GOTA TAKE CARE OF THANGS THIS WEEK.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  allgood!! family and work always comes first!


----------



## cadillac_rose

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 3 2011, 10:57 PM~19497435
> *
> WHENEVER U GUYS WANA SHOW UP,BUT I RECOMEND TRYN GET THERE B4 NOON...
> :biggrin:
> *


Ok we will be going from Tahoe so it will take us a few hours to get there so we will be leaving early in the morning. Do we take our own grills?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin: YES BRING YOUR OWN ,GRILL, CERVESA,BLUNT WRAPS LIGHTER,CANOPY, AN LOTS OF ,FILM SACRA GOTS SOME BADASS RIDES , OUT HERE ,AN FOR THE KIDS ,BIG SKATE PARK BMK TRACKS ,ALL N ALL SHOULD BE HELLA FUN .GRACIAS BUB FROM UCE PUTTIN ON SECOND ANNUAL ALL CAR PICNIC N SACRA KEEPN US ON THE MAP. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## lupe

PADRINOS C.C looking foward to seeing all the hoimies out there :thumbsup: way to start off the new year


----------



## Sir Lexxx

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 4 2011, 03:36 PM~19502402
> *PADRINOS C.C looking foward to seeing all the hoimies out there  :thumbsup: way to start off the new year
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> from reno
> I-80 W
> Entering California
> 122 mi
> 4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy)
> 8.6 mi
> 5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe
> 0.6 mi
> 6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E
> 3.1 mi
> 7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> 8. Turn right at Howe Ave
> cross over folsom blvd
> next light turn left at cucamonga..
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> PADRINOS
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 33 CLUBS SO FAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: We will be there :werd:
Click to expand...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jan 4 2011, 03:43 PM~19502471
> *:thumbsup: We will be there  :werd:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Jan 4 2011, 11:06 AM~19500396
> *:biggrin:   YES  BRING YOUR OWN ,GRILL, CERVESA,BLUNT WRAPS   LIGHTER,CANOPY,   AN  LOTS OF  ,FILM     SACRA  GOTS   SOME  BADASS   RIDES ,   OUT  HERE  ,AN  FOR  THE KIDS ,BIG  SKATE  PARK BMK TRACKS ,ALL   N   ALL   SHOULD   BE  HELLA   FUN .GRACIAS   BUB  FROM  UCE  PUTTIN  ON  SECOND  ANNUAL ALL  CAR  PICNIC N SACRA  KEEPN  US  ON THE MAP. :thumbsup:
> *


  NO ALCOHOL!!! This is a family event and we need to keep it nice and peaceful.. Plus keep to the rules of the park,so we can continue to kick it there.. We gotta police are own!
Much luv to every1 hope everyone comesout and has a goodtime. 

I can't take credit for this,I jus put the word out there.. Its the ridas who make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 4 2011, 02:04 AM~19497880
> *HEY BUT IMA NEED YOUR HELP  MAN I CRUSHED BOTH MY MOTOR MOUNTS  SATURDAY AT DA PARADE
> *


Let me know what you need.........


----------



## ESTILOW

USO
LETHAL LOWS
FAMILY FIRST
STYLISTICS
CHICANO LEGACY
BLVD KINGS 
LIFES FINEST 
INDIVIDUALS
THEE STYLISTICS
FEAR NONE
ESTILO
EXCANDALOW
LO*LYSTICS
ROYAL IMAGE
JUST ROLLIN
SOLANOS FINEST
PADRINOS
MAJESTICS SD 
DEVOTION
SANGRE LATINA
GOOD TIMES
BLVD IMAGE
FEDERATION
SOCIOS
UNTOUCHABLES
BLVD BOMBS
INSPIRATIONS
Lay-M-Low 
IMPALAS 
BROWN PERSUASION
FINAL CHAPTER
EVIL THREAT
PADRINOS 
ESTILOW


AND SOLO'S
EXOTIC RIDER
VALLES 65 DROP
ELIZONDO.G
BROWNZ530
LOWLINCOLN68
TPIMUNCIE
GUAM 707 
CHINGON 68 MEX?
-NO NAME-
64 RAG
FLEETMASTER_46
KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
freky78
TWOTONZ
hellrazr209


:werd:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup: KOOL SI EVERYONE THERE.


----------



## bub916

> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> from reno
> I-80 W
> Entering California
> 122 mi
> 4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy)
> 8.6 mi
> 5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe
> 0.6 mi
> 6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E
> 3.1 mi
> 7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> 8. Turn right at Howe Ave
> cross over folsom blvd
> next light turn left at cucamonga..
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> NorCal Ridahz
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 34 CLUBS SO FAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jan 4 2011, 06:42 PM~19504603
> *USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> PADRINOS
> ESTILOW
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> :werd:
> *


I WANA SEE 40 PLUS CLUBS THERE.... :biggrin:





_*TTT*_


----------



## eastbay_drop

looks like im gonna be ridin my truck out there, sold the caprice today


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 5 2011, 06:41 PM~19513660
> *looks like im gonna be ridin my truck out there, sold the caprice today
> *


oh realy wheres it heading to


----------



## eastbay_drop

its in hayward


----------



## bub916

Got word from the Homie,NorCal Ridahz gonna be there also.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## brn2hop




----------



## lethalsdaname

SEEMS LIKE THE PLACE 2 BE


----------



## Twotonz

Thanks everyone for the PMs


----------



## BIG GOOSE

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname

man what does ttt mean


----------



## streetking

anyone know what time?


----------



## lethalsdaname

<span style=\'color:blue\'>just show up im gonna say 11 but i would be there at 10 since i live here im campin over night so i can get the spot next to the court house since i have family court monday morning lmao</span>


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 6 2011, 11:16 AM~19520462
> *man what does ttt mean
> *


TTT = To The Top

Basically meaning, when you post anything on the topic, it automatically puts it to the very top of the list of topics in the forum. So a simply TTT will put the topic at the top......


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:wow: I THOUGHT TTT MENT TO THE TIDY .DAMMMM MY BADD :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 5 2011, 10:03 PM~19516897
> *SEEMS LIKE THE PLACE 2 BE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Jan 6 2011, 10:45 AM~19521250
> *:wow:    I  THOUGHT  TTT  MENT  TO  THE  TIDY  .DAMMMM    MY    BADD    :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

remember theres only 4 porta restrooms so bring toilet paper or theres a wendys 2minutes away.... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 6 2011, 01:11 PM~19521447
> *remember theres only 4 porta restrooms so bring toilet paper or theres a wendys 2minutes away.... :biggrin:
> *


BYOT party! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

:biggrin: :wave:
*Hello everyone hope you all have a bedazzled 2011, sending out an invitation and save the date flyer.*











*Link to carshow information. *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=575923&st=0


----------



## ciscosfc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 5 2011, 09:48 PM~19517499
> *Thanks everyone for the PMs
> *


So that means your swingin' thru right? :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 6 2011, 03:49 PM~19523675
> *So that means your swingin' thru right? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mabeg

Family First in da house...... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

:


> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..Rain date will be the following sunday*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> from reno
> I-80 W
> Entering California
> 122 mi
> 4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy)
> 8.6 mi
> 5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe
> 0.6 mi
> 6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E
> 3.1 mi
> 7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> 8. Turn right at Howe Ave
> cross over folsom blvd
> next light turn left at cucamonga..
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> NorCal Ridahz
> COMPADRES
> 
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 35 CLUBS SO FAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> :cheesy: :cool
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Brownz530




----------



## Comadre

what time will everyone start going out there?

please email me: [email protected]


----------



## ESTILOW

If it rains, is it still gonna happen? postpone? :dunno:


----------



## 66 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 3 2011, 10:41 PM~19496661
> *If they call for rain on The 16th which they wont :biggrin:  we will have it the following  Sunday.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname

MOTOR MOUNTS SHOT DONT KNOW IF IM MAKING IT IN DA TOWN CAR


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jan 7 2011, 05:37 PM~19534475
> *If it rains, is it still gonna happen? postpone?  :dunno:
> *


YES MORE THEN LIKELY WILL JUS HAVE THE FOLLOWING SUNDAY.. DONT THINK NO1 WANTS TO BE OUT THERE ALL SOGGY.


----------



## Lay M low cc

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 7 2011, 10:13 PM~19536052
> *YES MORE THEN LIKELY WILL JUS HAVE THE FOLLOWING SUNDAY..  DONT THINK NO1 WANTS TO BE OUT THERE ALL SOGGY.
> *


bub you go be out at the car wash sunday or saturday well


----------



## chonga

:0 hope it dosent rain :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Jan 7 2011, 08:22 PM~19536151
> *bub you go be out at the car wash sunday or saturday well
> *


SUNDAY! NO RIDE THOW... WONT BE OUT THE LAB TILL AROUND MAY FOR SOCIOS..


----------



## Lay M low cc

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 7 2011, 10:31 PM~19536234
> *SUNDAY! NO RIDE THOW... WONT BE OUT THE LAB TILL AROUND MAY FOR SOCIOS..
> *


alrite road


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jan 7 2011, 08:30 PM~19536225
> *:0 hope it dosent rain  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:  :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: hno: :rant: YOU TRY'N TO JINX US !!! JK :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63

testing out the new BBQ making sure it will be ready for the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 7 2011, 11:33 PM~19537615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing out the new BBQ making sure it will be ready for the picnic :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 7 2011, 11:33 PM~19537615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing out the new BBQ making sure it will be ready for the picnic :biggrin:
> *


I HAD 1 LIKE THAT! THOSE ARE COOL.
NOTHING EVER FALLS THRU..
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63+Jan 7 2011, 11:33 PM~19537615-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing out the new BBQ making sure it will be ready for the picnic :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 05:16 AM~19538390
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by VALLES 65 [email protected] 8 2011, 05:52 AM~19538447
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by exotic [email protected] 8 2011, 06:58 AM~19538631
> *I HAD 1 LIKE THAT! THOSE ARE COOL.
> NOTHING EVER FALLS THREW..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL SOCIO_@Jan 8 2011, 07:26 AM~19538726
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bub916

* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..Rain date will be the following sunday* 

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park 

from reno
I-80 W
Entering California 
122 mi 
4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy) 
8.6 mi 
5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe 
0.6 mi 
6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E 
3.1 mi 
7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd 
0.5 mi 
8. Turn right at Howe Ave 
cross over folsom blvd 
next light turn left at cucamonga..


Sacramento, CA 95826


> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> NorCal Ridahz
> COMPADRES
> NEW STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> dropped81
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 36 CLUBS SO FAR!





> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> :cheesy: :cool


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 8 2011, 12:33 AM~19537615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing out the new BBQ making sure it will be ready for the picnic :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA :cheesy:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## ESTILOW

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 7 2011, 09:13 PM~19536052
> *YES MORE THEN LIKELY WILL JUS HAVE THE FOLLOWING SUNDAY..  DONT THINK NO1 WANTS TO BE OUT THERE ALL SOGGY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW_@Jan 4 2011, 04:43 PM~19502471
> *:thumbsup: We will be there  :werd:
> *


so is everyone goin to be on the big parking lot?? or how is this going down?


----------



## dropped81

ill be there for sure


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 9 2011, 12:14 AM~19545723
> *so is everyone goin to be on the big parking lot?? or how is this going down?
> *


Yup.. By the pond


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 9 2011, 12:22 AM~19545765
> *ill be there for sure
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 9 2011, 12:31 AM~19545805
> *Yup.. By the pond
> *


 :thumbsup: very cool! Thats HUGE!! Lets try and fill it!! :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 9 2011, 02:43 AM~19546091
> *:thumbsup: very cool! Thats HUGE!! Lets try and fill it!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: Great minds think alike ! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 9 2011, 04:43 AM~19546091
> *:thumbsup: very cool! Thats HUGE!! Lets try and fill it!! :biggrin:
> *


That's what she said :0


----------



## ciscosfc

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 9 2011, 11:04 AM~19547622
> *That's what she said  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lupe




----------



## 925rider

ttt


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Any riders from stockton want to meet up at walmart on sunday around 930-10;00 and caravan to Sac?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2011, 08:45 PM~19551323
> *Any riders from stockton want to meet up at walmart on sunday around 930-10;00 and caravan to Sac?
> *


yes sir


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS+Jan 9 2011, 07:45 PM~19551323-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any riders from stockton want to meet up at walmart on sunday around 930-10;00 and caravan to Sac?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 9 2011, 07:46 PM~19551335
> *yes sir
> *


NEW STYLE IN THE HOUSE... HA THE PARK. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..Rain date will be the following sunday* 

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park 

from reno
I-80 W
Entering California 
122 mi 
4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy) 
8.6 mi 
5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe 
0.6 mi 
6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E 
3.1 mi 
7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd 
0.5 mi 
8. Turn right at Howe Ave 
cross over folsom blvd 
next light turn left at cucamonga..


Sacramento, CA 95826


> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> NorCal Ridahz
> COMPADRES
> NEW STYLE
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> OLD ILLUSIONS
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> dropped81
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 38 CLUBS SO FAR!





> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> :cheesy: :cool


----------



## ANTDOGG

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2011, 07:45 PM~19551323
> *Any riders from stockton want to meet up at walmart on sunday around 930-10;00 and caravan to Sac?
> *


Yea buddy we will be there


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP




----------



## Brownz530

Cant wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

whats the weather going to be like


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:nicoderm:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 10 2011, 02:09 AM~19554079
> *whats the weather going to be like
> *


Friday
Jan 14
Cloudy 59° Lo 38° 
RealFeel®60° / Lo 34°
more Saturday
Jan 15
Mostly cloudy 62° Lo 40° 
RealFeel®62° / Lo 37°
more Sunday
Jan 16
Sun and areas of high clouds 61° Lo 39° 
RealFeel®62° / Lo 41

 :uh: I jus checked like 6 diffrent sources for the weather its a split, three say nice other three say possible light showers.... so im going with nice.. :biggrin: 
dont think will really even know till like friday..


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 10 2011, 06:02 AM~19554431
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 ROLLERZ ONLY Gonna come kick it... ?


----------



## lethalsdaname

_WAS UP BUB MR LETHAL IN DA HOUSE NEXT WEEKEND SOUNDS LIKE A WINNER I DONT KNOW IF MY CAR WILL BE THERE BUT IMA BE THERE_


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 10 2011, 08:38 AM~19554836
> *  ROLLERZ ONLY Gonna come kick it...  ?
> *


 If the weather is cool I'm going to kick it and EAT YOUR BBQ.... :biggrin:


----------



## chonga

:0


> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 8 2011, 07:58 AM~19538631
> *I HAD 1 LIKE THAT! THOSE ARE COOL.
> NOTHING EVER FALLS THRU..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 7 2011, 09:34 PM~19536262
> *:twak:    :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  hno:  :rant:    YOU TRY'N TO JINX US !!!  JK  :biggrin:
> *


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaam calm down killer lol :werd:  :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## chonga

> Thanks everyone for the PMs
> :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 10 2011, 08:22 AM~19555064
> *If the weather is cool I'm going to kick it and EAT YOUR BBQ.... :biggrin:
> *


SHOOT DONT EVEN KNOW IF WERE GONNA BBQ... BUT SURE I CAN GET US A PLATE! :biggrin:


----------



## hardtop art

old Illusions will be there. :nicoderm:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by hardtop art_@Jan 10 2011, 08:20 PM~19561727
> *old Illusions will be there.  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 10 2011, 08:06 AM~19554968
> *WAS UP BUB  MR LETHAL IN DA HOUSE  NEXT WEEKEND SOUNDS LIKE A WINNER  I DONT KNOW IF MY CAR WILL BE THERE BUT IMA BE THERE
> *


 :scrutinize: U and Ur car will be there, let me know when.. am im down to help get u there..


----------



## singlegate

gunna B real real nice :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg

TTT for the Homies


----------



## EXCANDALOW

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, red63rag
sup señor


----------



## red63rag

wats up homie?? im tryin 2 get ready!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bub916, EXCANDALOW
sup sir


----------



## bub916

* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park8180 cucamonga ave..Rain date will be the following sunday* 

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the second left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the second left at the stop lite and you will run into the park 

from reno
I-80 W
Entering California 
122 mi 
4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy) 
8.6 mi 
5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe 
0.6 mi 
6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E 
3.1 mi 
7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd 
0.5 mi 
8. Turn right at Howe Ave 
cross over folsom blvd 
next light turn left at cucamonga..


Sacramento, CA 95826


> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> NorCal Ridahz
> COMPADRES
> NEW STYLE
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> OLD ILLUSIONS
> NOKTURNAL
> CALI LIFE
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> dropped81
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 40 CLUBS SO FAR!





> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: gett'n there wana see 40 plus clubs :biggrin:


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 8 2011, 12:33 AM~19537615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing out the new BBQ making sure it will be ready for the picnic :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :around: :loco:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## A TODA MADRE

We lookin forward to this.. the weather this morning said sunny skies for Sunday


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: I BEEN PRAYING TO THE RAIN GOD SUN 4 SUNDAY .


----------



## Elizondo.G

:run: man i been singing rain rain go away all week


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC+Jan 11 2011, 06:20 AM~19564589-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 08:22 AM~19565291
> *We lookin forward to this.. the weather this morning said sunny skies for Sunday
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by VALLES 65 [email protected] 11 2011, 09:14 AM~19565667
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  I  BEEN  PRAYING  TO  THE  RAIN  GOD SUN  4  SUNDAY .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Elizondo.G_@Jan 11 2011, 09:36 AM~19565846
> *:run: man i been singing rain rain go away all week
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 11 2011, 09:54 AM~19565958
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *











*(NO ****)*


----------



## NORcalNOK-kndeMAN

Add NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB to that list homi!!!


----------



## ESTILOW

TTT :werd:


----------



## lupe

:drama: hope its a good day  lets see what the weather man says on wednesday


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by NORcalNOK-kndeMAN_@Jan 11 2011, 11:55 AM~19566817
> *Add NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB to that list homi!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 11 2011, 10:43 AM~19566277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (NO ****)
> *



NA HOMIE..... THATS( ****) :roflmao: :roflmao: 


jk..


----------



## freky78

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 11 2011, 05:39 PM~19569139
> *:drama: hope its a good day   lets see what the weather man says on wednesday
> *


they said hi of 56 and sunny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

i hope its hott so i can get into thee pond..... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 10 2011, 10:53 PM~19563306
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bub916, EXCANDALOW
> sup sir
> *


Jus lookn forward 2 sunday.. Gonna be good!


----------



## lethalsdaname

BUB U POST A PICTURE OF THAT MAP ONE MORE TIME IM NOT COMING LMAO


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 11 2011, 09:09 PM~19571538
> *BUB  U POST A PICTURE OF THAT MAP ONE MORE TIME IM NOT COMING LMAO
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bub916

I keep quoting the post when I add a club.. And for people who are to lazy to look back pages to see where and when.

And stop hate'n cuz I got ah helicopter! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Jan 4 2011, 06:14 AM~19498627
> *
> *


Ay 619er... I got a new # shoot u a txt tomorrow.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span></span> *Granite Park..Rain date will be the following sunday*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park
> 
> coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park
> 
> from reno
> I-80 W
> Entering California
> 122 mi
> 4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy)
> 8.6 mi
> 5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe
> 0.6 mi
> 6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E
> 3.1 mi
> 7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd
> 0.5 mi
> 8. Turn right at Howe Ave
> cross over folsom blvd
> next light turn left at cucamonga..
> 
> 
> Sacramento, CA 95826
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> NorCal Ridahz
> COMPADRES
> NEW STYLE
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> OLD ILLUSIONS
> NOKTURNAL
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> dropped81
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 39 CLUBS SO FAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
> :cheesy:
> :wow: gett'n there wana see 40 plus clubs :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so when u get off Power Inn go straight- go under the train overpass then make the left right?
Click to expand...


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 11 2011, 07:51 PM~19570496
> *Jus lookn forward 2 sunday.. Gonna be good!
> *


x2 :yes: :420:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 11 2011, 11:27 PM~19572755
> *
> so when u get off Power Inn go straight- go under the train overpass then make the left  right?
> *



yupp.. but its actually the second light, soon as u see the like 4 storie buildings on your left your there, its behind them! you can take cucamonga or ramona..


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2011, 12:49 AM~19572844
> *yupp..  but its actually the second light, soon as u see the like 4 storie buildings on your left your there, its behind them!  you can take cucamonga or ramona..
> *


Ok cool , I live by excelsior and Jackson


----------



## bub916

_*8180 cucamonga ave Sacramento,ca*_


----------



## Manuel

can we see a map 4 directions...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2011, 12:39 AM~19572953
> *can we see a map 4 directions...
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSw1F-E_M2A



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...96&ie=UTF8&z=15


----------



## bub916

JUS GOT WORD CALI LIFE IS ON BOARD ALSO..  




> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> NorCal Ridahz
> COMPADRES
> NEW STYLE
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> OLD ILLUSIONS
> NOKTURNAL
> CALI LIFE
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> dropped81
> I SEE 40 CLUBS SO FAR!  I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2011, 12:19 AM~19572712
> *Ay 619er...  I got a new # shoot u a txt tomorrow.
> *


OK


----------



## ciscosfc

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2011, 12:39 AM~19572953
> *can we see a map 4 directions...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2011, 12:39 AM~19572953
> *can we see a map 4 directions...
> *


ASSHOLE!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2011, 07:39 AM~19573854
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSw1F-E_M2A
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...96&ie=UTF8&z=15
> *




thats your direction bub...lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 12 2011, 08:53 AM~19574394
> *ASSHOLE!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




i knew you would come out of thee closet....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ass hole....lol


----------



## ~JALISCO~

i understand fully its a picnic and such, but will there be vendors there?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin: SORRY NO VENDERS BRING YOUR OWN GRILL ,LUNCH , WHAT EVER .YU WANT TO BRING NEXT BIG EVENT GOING TO B SOCIOS , CAR SHOW N SACRA ,THERE WILL B MUCHO VENDERS , BUT U WANT ,SI SOME BADASS RIDES FROM NORTHERN CALIFAS AN SURROUNDING AREAS COME THRU . FAMILY EVENT , :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 68niou1

IS THERE A MAP????







:biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764

CANT WAIT TO TURN THE GRILL ON AND SEE SOME BAD ASS RIDES :biggrin: 
AND DRINK SOME COLD ASS BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ogbrkboy, vjo70764


:wave: 

TTT for the weekend


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 12 2011, 11:42 AM~19575241
> *IS THERE A MAP????
> :biggrin:
> *


you coming up to NIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jan 12 2011, 12:57 PM~19576312
> *CANT WAIT TO TURN THE GRILL ON AND SEE SOME BAD ASS RIDES :biggrin:
> AND DRINK SOME COLD ASS BEER! :biggrin:
> *


No beer!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

nesesito direciones para llegar al pik nik por favor if you con provide the dirrecion step by step on spanish por favor :rimshot:


----------



## lupe




----------



## lupe

http://www.bing.com/local/details.aspx?lid...fault&SearchID= ckick on the map on the right hope this helps some of the homies out ay nos vemos


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 12 2011, 02:15 PM~19576942
> *nesesito direciones para llegar al pik nik por favor if you con provide the dirrecion step by step on spanish por favor  :rimshot:
> *


Just call me when you get to the city limits homie.. It's right off the freeway or else you can roll with us.


----------



## lupe

what time is this starting at. thanks homies


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 12 2011, 10:42 AM~19575241
> *IS THERE A MAP????
> :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 12 2011, 02:31 PM~19576544
> *you coming up to NIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *



yup me n couple of riders we love sac


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 12 2011, 05:17 PM~19578552
> *yup me n couple of riders we love sac
> *



what u mean u coming out here THATS GONNA BE SOME SHIT


----------



## ESTILOW

:thumbsup: Looks like its gonna be ok sunday :werd:


----------



## bub916

SO WHO'S GONNA TAKE KING OF THE STREET/PICNIC :biggrin: THINK'N ME!! GOT MY 4 BATTERYS HOT AND READY.. JUS LIKE 5 DOLLA LIL CEASERS .......

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2011, 07:01 PM~19579694
> *SO WHO'S GONNA TAKE KING OF THE STREET/PICNIC  :biggrin:  THINK'N ME!! GOT MY 4 BATTERYS HOT AND READY..  JUS LIKE 5 DOLLA LIL CEASERS .......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"IT AIN'T HOT"
:0 :0


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 12 2011, 07:06 PM~19579726
> *"IT AIN'T HOT"
> :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :x: :x: Hope that piston pump and 12 batterys we jus installed in the trunk say diffrent  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## lupe

:wow: gonna be sunny hell yeah no excuses now :rimshot: its on.


----------



## SPL Explorer

Should be a cool but nice day... finaly no rain!!!


----------



## SPL Explorer

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2011, 08:01 PM~19579694
> *SO WHO'S GONNA TAKE KING OF THE STREET/PICNIC  :biggrin:  THINK'N ME!! GOT MY 4 BATTERYS HOT AND READY..  JUS LIKE 5 DOLLA LIL CEASERS .......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That chit be messin my stomic up!!! hahaha.


----------



## 66 fleetwood

im ridin uffin:


----------



## EVIL91

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 12 2011, 06:43 PM~19578824
> *
> what u  mean u coming out here  THATS GONNA BE SOME SHIT
> *



yeah mayne CANT REALLY PLAY BUT IM RIDING


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

:wave: :wave:


----------



## singlegate

who's down to swim in the pond?


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 12 2011, 09:20 PM~19581678
> *who's down to swim in the pond?
> *


BRING YOUR BIKINI FOOL!
:biggrin:  
:roflmao:


----------



## Brownz530

Anybody think of maybe doing a tug of war, or some flag footbal? Would seem interesting to see a bunch of us out of shape guys throw up... :biggrin:


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2011, 08:01 PM~19579694
> *SO WHO'S GONNA TAKE KING OF THE STREET/PICNIC  :biggrin:  THINK'N ME!! GOT MY 4 BATTERYS HOT AND READY..  JUS LIKE 5 DOLLA LIL CEASERS .......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT GET IT UP??????


----------



## ciscosfc

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2011, 07:39 AM~19573854
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSw1F-E_M2A
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...96&ie=UTF8&z=15
> *


Your a foo Bub!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Brownz530+Jan 12 2011, 10:42 PM~19582745-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody think of maybe doing a tug of war, or some flag footbal? Would seem interesting to see a bunch of.                          us out of shape guys throw up... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 10:42 PM~19582750
> *CANT GET IT UP??????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: that Was and old video and he was just playn around. . :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ciscosfc_@Jan 12 2011, 10:48 PM~19582797
> *Your a foo Bub!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jan 12 2011, 01:57 PM~19576312
> *CANT WAIT TO TURN THE GRILL ON AND SEE SOME BAD ASS RIDES :biggrin:
> AND DRINK SOME COLD ASS BEER! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :420:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 12 2011, 02:15 PM~19576942
> *nesesito direciones para llegar al pik nik por favor if you con provide the dirrecion step by step on spanish por favor  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Jan 7 2011, 06:33 PM~19534433
> *what time will everyone start going out there?
> 
> please email me: [email protected]
> *


 time??


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 6 2011, 10:24 AM~19520538
> *anyone know what time?
> *


x2


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

MEXICAN  TIME :loco: . :drama: BUT THE EARLIER THE BETTER GET A GOOD SPOT . SO WHATS ? EVERYONE BAR B CUE , IS THIS GOING TO B LIKE A RIB COOK OFF , ARE THE MARINATING CARNE ASADA ? LET,S SEE WHAT,S ON THE MENU. :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## EVIL91

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Jan 13 2011, 05:20 AM~19583971
> *MEXICAN  TIME  :loco:        .  :drama:    BUT THE  EARLIER  THE  BETTER GET A  GOOD  SPOT .  SO    WHATS ?  EVERYONE  BAR B CUE ,  IS  THIS  GOING TO B LIKE A RIB COOK OFF ,  ARE  THE  MARINATING CARNE  ASADA ? LET,S  SEE WHAT,S  ON THE  MENU. :biggrin:
> *


Early is defintly better, gets packed quick .. ima say 11. I'm gonna be there alot erlier Then that thow ... keep in mind in previous years at miller park they would block the entrance around 1pm and say it was to cappaicty .. but this spot does have alot more parking. So what I'm saying is . EARLY! 


GONNA BE CRACK'N !!!!!!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 13 2011, 12:34 AM~19583571
> *
> *


  

Come thru!


----------



## lethalsdaname

hey whats going on is there some bbq or something going on the 16th whats that list of car clubs for is that some registration for clubs that use 2 be around is that map of pick-and-pull i hope there is useful car parts in the fantasy five


----------



## Elizondo.G

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Jan 13 2011, 06:20 AM~19583971
> *MEXICAN  TIME  :loco:        .  :drama:    BUT THE  EARLIER  THE  BETTER GET A  GOOD  SPOT .  SO    WHATS ?  EVERYONE  BAR B CUE ,  IS  THIS  GOING TO B LIKE A RIB COOK OFF ,  ARE  THE  MARINATING CARNE  ASADA ? LET,S  SEE WHAT,S  ON THE  MENU. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: whats every one cookin im tryn to get a taco :drama: before sum football cuz then ill be :barf: and runnin towards the pond to jump in :sprint:


----------



## lethalsdaname

was up leland


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## ragrider 1966

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 13 2011, 09:26 AM~19584853
> *was up leland
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ciscosfc

---->T.T.T<----


----------



## 66 fleetwood

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 12 2011, 11:37 PM~19582695
> *BRING YOUR BIKINI FOOL!
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 12 2011, 09:20 PM~19581678
> *who's down to swim in the pond?
> *





ready to backstroke....are you.... :biggrin:


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 13 2011, 08:30 AM~19584496
> *Early is defintly better, gets packed quick ..  ima say 11.  I'm gonna be there alot erlier Then that thow ...  keep in mind in previous years at miller park they would block the entrance around 1pm and say it was to cappaicty ..  but this spot does have alot more parking.  So what I'm saying is . EARLY!
> GONNA BE CRACK'N !!!!!!
> *


sounds gud :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 12 2011, 08:49 PM~19580268
> *:wow: gonna be sunny hell yeah no excuses now  :rimshot: its on.
> *



:werd:


----------



## bub916

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: madmax64, bub916


sunday :yes: :yes:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916+Jan 12 2011, 07:01 PM~19579694-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO WHO'S GONNA TAKE KING OF THE STREET/PICNIC  :biggrin:  THINK'N ME!! GOT MY 4 BATTERYS HOT AND READY..  JUS LIKE 5 DOLLA LIL CEASERS .......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-exotic rider_@Jan 12 2011, 07:06 PM~19579726
> *"IT AIN'T HOT"
> :0  :0
> *





> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 12 2011, 07:18 PM~19579877
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :x:  :x:    Hope that piston pump and 12 batterys we jus installed in the trunk say diffrent    :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bub916

ROLL CALL! :biggrin: 
CLUBS

USO
LETHAL LOWS
FAMILY FIRST
STYLISTICS
CHICANO LEGACY
BLVD KINGS 
LIFES FINEST 
INDIVIDUALS
THEE STYLISTICS
FEAR NONE
ESTILO
EXCANDALOW
LO*LYSTICS
ROYAL IMAGE
JUST ROLLIN
SOLANOS FINEST
PADRINOS
MAJESTICS SD :0 
DEVOTION
SANGRE LATINA
GOOD TIMES
BLVD IMAGE
FEDERATION
SOCIOS
UNTOUCHABLES
BLVD BOMBS
INSPIRATIONS
Lay-M-Low 
IMPALAS 
BROWN PERSUASION
FINAL CHAPTER
EVIL THREAT
ESTILOW
NorCal Ridahz
COMPADRES
NEW STYLE
ROLLERZ ONLY
OLD ILLUSIONS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE 
FRISCOS FINEST
TIME 2 SHINE
LATIN WORLD / BAKERS ?
TRAFFIC 



AND SOLO'S
EXOTIC RIDER
VALLES 65 DROP
ELIZONDO.G
BROWNZ530
LOWLINCOLN68
TPIMUNCIE
GUAM 707 
CHINGON 68 MEX?
-NO NAME-
64 RAG
FLEETMASTER_46
KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
freky78
TWOTONZ
hellrazr209
dropped81
 I SEE 44 CLUBS SO FAR!  I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!
[/quote]


----------



## mabeg

this is going to be off the HOOK.... :biggrin:


----------



## gomez68

> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> NorCal Ridahz
> COMPADRES
> NEW STYLE
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> OLD ILLUSIONS
> NOKTURNAL
> CALI LIFE
> FRISCOS FINEST
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> dropped81
> I SEE 41 CLUBS SO FAR!  I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!


[/quote]
WE JUST STARTED LAST YEAR HOMIES SO WILL BE OUT THERE 2 TIME 2 SHINE C.C VALLEJO CA.


----------



## lethalsdaname

WE JUST STARTED LAST YEAR HOMIES SO WILL BE OUT THERE 2 TIME 2 SHINE C.C VALLEJO CA.
[/quote]

aw really thats cool i cant wait to see yall out here :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

WE JUST STARTED LAST YEAR HOMIES SO WILL BE OUT THERE 2 TIME 2 SHINE C.C VALLEJO CA.
[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

_*TTT*_


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 12:46 PM~19522165
> *will try to make it
> *


MUCH LUV BRO, WE GONNA TRYN MAKE UR GUYS PICNIC AGAIN THIS YEAR... SHIT WAS CRACKN IN KC :biggrin: 



 LATIN WORLD / BAKERS ?


----------



## lethalsdaname

GUESS IM TAKIN THE CADDY MOTOR MOUNTS STILL ON THE I.R. ON THE TOWNCAR


----------



## The_Golden_One

Almost time!!!!! :0


----------



## exotic rider

I THINK I'LL THROW SOME D'Z ON THAT BITCH!
:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## lupe

:h5: see all you homies out there :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood

hno:


----------



## lethalsdaname

R.I.P. 95 LETHAL I STILL GOT YOUR PLATES LMAO


----------



## lethalsdaname

MAYBE MZ LETHAL GONNA SHOW UP


----------



## lethalsdaname

HEY BUB DID U ADD ROYAL IMAGE FROM WASHINGTON


----------



## Charger_on_22's

So when and where is this taking place. This would give me a reason to take out the towncar i just bought.


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Charger_on_22's_@Jan 14 2011, 03:07 PM~19598268
> *So when and where is this taking place. This would give me a reason to take out the towncar i just bought.
> *


go back a page or 2 its on sunday what year towncar u got a pic


----------



## Ruthie Skye

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elizondo.G

:run: almost time !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charger_on_22's

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 14 2011, 04:13 PM~19598320
> *go back a page or 2 its on sunday  what year towncar  u got a pic
> *


I have a white 2001 towncar sittin on some 14x7chrome spokes. I only have pics on my phone cuz my comp is down


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 14 2011, 03:48 PM~19598114
> *R.I.P.  95 LETHAL  I STILL GOT YOUR PLATES LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah ....you ...mr ghetto rig ali jr :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 14 2011, 06:01 PM~19599601
> *yeah ....you ...mr ghetto rig ali jr :biggrin:
> *


DAM CANT HAVE NOTHING NICE WIT U AROUND LOL :twak:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Jan 14 2011, 08:29 AM~19595272-->
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK I'LL THROW SOME D'Z ON THAT BITCH!
> :nicoderm:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on the chevelle ? dont do it :twak: way better with ralleys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 02:51 PM~19598140
> *HEY BUB DID U ADD ROYAL IMAGE FROM WASHINGTON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ruthie Skye_@Jan 14 2011, 04:02 PM~19598721
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## lethalsdaname

bub my frame is cracked need some welding done or i aint going nowhere  

this shit is tight


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 14 2011, 08:14 PM~19600771
> *on the chevelle ?  dont do it    :twak:  way better with ralleys
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *




exotic you made thee right decision.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

> JUS GOT WORD CALI LIFE IS ON BOARD ALSO..
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> LETHAL LOWS
> FAMILY FIRST
> STYLISTICS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> BLVD KINGS
> LIFES FINEST
> INDIVIDUALS
> THEE STYLISTICS
> FEAR NONE
> ESTILO
> EXCANDALOW
> LO*LYSTICS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> JUST ROLLIN
> SOLANOS FINEST
> PADRINOS
> MAJESTICS SD :0
> DEVOTION
> SANGRE LATINA
> GOOD TIMES
> BLVD IMAGE
> FEDERATION
> SOCIOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> BLVD BOMBS
> INSPIRATIONS
> Lay-M-Low
> IMPALAS
> BROWN PERSUASION
> FINAL CHAPTER
> EVIL THREAT
> ESTILOW
> NorCal Ridahz
> COMPADRES
> NEW STYLE
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> OLD ILLUSIONS
> NOKTURNAL
> CALI LIFE
> 
> AND SOLO'S
> EXOTIC RIDER
> VALLES 65 DROP
> ELIZONDO.G
> BROWNZ530
> LOWLINCOLN68
> TPIMUNCIE
> GUAM 707
> CHINGON 68 MEX?
> -NO NAME-
> 64 RAG
> FLEETMASTER_46
> KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
> freky78
> TWOTONZ
> hellrazr209
> dropped81
> I SEE 40 CLUBS SO FAR!  I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP!
> 
> 
> 
> ADD TRAFFIC PLEASE ,USO
Click to expand...


----------



## Brownz530

Looks like its gonna be a good show..


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 14 2011, 09:43 PM~19601838
> *ADD TRAFFIC PLEASE ,USO
> *


No problem !! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

:wow: :wow: 



ROLL CALL! :biggrin: 
CLUBS

USO
LETHAL LOWS
FAMILY FIRST
STYLISTICS
CHICANO LEGACY
BLVD KINGS 
LIFES FINEST 
INDIVIDUALS
THEE STYLISTICS
FEAR NONE
ESTILO
EXCANDALOW
LO*LYSTICS
ROYAL IMAGE
JUST ROLLIN
SOLANOS FINEST
PADRINOS
MAJESTICS SD :0 
DEVOTION
SANGRE LATINA
GOOD TIMES
BLVD IMAGE
FEDERATION
SOCIOS
UNTOUCHABLES
BLVD BOMBS
INSPIRATIONS
Lay-M-Low 
IMPALAS 
BROWN PERSUASION
FINAL CHAPTER
EVIL THREAT
ESTILOW
NorCal Ridahz
COMPADRES
NEW STYLE
ROLLERZ ONLY
OLD ILLUSIONS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE 
FRISCOS FINEST
TIME 2 SHINE
LATIN WORLD / BAKERS ?
TRAFFIC 



AND SOLO'S
EXOTIC RIDER
VALLES 65 DROP
ELIZONDO.G
BROWNZ530
LOWLINCOLN68
TPIMUNCIE
GUAM 707 
CHINGON 68 MEX?
-NO NAME-
64 RAG
FLEETMASTER_46
KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
freky78
TWOTONZ
hellrazr209
dropped81
 I SEE 44 CLUBS SO FAR!  



HERE'S MY # IF THERES ANY ? OR ANYTHING.. (916)256-9433


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 14 2011, 09:27 PM~19600941
> *bub my frame is cracked  need some welding done or i aint going nowhere
> 
> this shit is tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAR FROM THE FUTURE :roflmao: :around: :nicoderm: :sprint: :run:


----------



## bub916

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa5OS9BDzPo...ayer_detailpage


----------



## BIGTITO64

Damn my Radiator is leaking, installed an Electric fan and I guess one of the plastic latches penetrated the radiator , so does anyone have any suggestions, 

I just tries that liquid aluminum down the radiator any other thoughts


----------



## luis707

i wonder if i could fill my pumps with beer in run them at 24volts in hit the switch when i need to refill my cup since theres no beer allowed :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 15 2011, 12:55 AM~19603081
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa5OS9BDzPo...ayer_detailpage
> *


BUB IM NOT GONA MAKE IT.  I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF THANGS HERE AT HOME.


----------



## exotic rider




----------



## LowriderLobo

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S 1ST SHOW OF THE SEASON WILL BE MARCH 20TH IN SALINAS, CA. FLYER WILL BE COMING SOON*


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Jan 15 2011, 04:30 AM~19603513
> *BUB IM NOT GONA MAKE IT.  I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF THANGS HERE AT HOME.
> *


  ALGOOD! I KNOW SHIT HAPPENS, "BELEIVE ME" I KNOW..


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 15 2011, 08:01 AM~19604194
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S 1ST SHOW OF THE SEASON WILL BE MARCH 20TH IN SALINAS, CA. FLYER WILL BE COMING SOON
> *



 THEN YOU GUYS COME OUT AND COVER THE PICNIC AND LET EVERY1 KNOW ABOUT IT.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo

im going to try and make it up there tomorrow but dont got flyers yet


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup: :wow: GONNA BEE TIGHT , 2 0 1 1


----------



## freky78

It looks like hella rides are coming


----------



## rascal415sf

Looking forward to meeting new homies and kicking it! 
To The Top this should be off the hook event. :thumbsup:


----------



## ml2009

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Jan 15 2011, 12:28 PM~19605420
> *Looking forward to meeting new homies and kicking it!
> To The Top this should be off the hook event. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 15 2011, 07:03 AM~19603929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




that was tight...


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 15 2011, 01:59 AM~19603281
> *Damn my Radiator is leaking, installed an Electric fan and I guess one of the plastic latches penetrated the radiator , so does anyone have any suggestions,
> 
> I just tries that liquid aluminum down the radiator any other thoughts
> *


jb weld


----------



## Clown Confusion

black peper


----------



## mabeg

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 15 2011, 08:03 AM~19603929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWOL Records....


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 15 2011, 03:01 PM~19606252
> *jb weld
> *


i started the car today and drove it around the block , looks like its holding


----------



## cherry 64

WHAT TIME IS A GOOD TIME TO SHOW UP?


----------



## sixtrae

I got d Six-Trae ready, -N- i'm bouts to go buy some grub -N- meat for tomorrow's day @ d park! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 66 fleetwood

hell yea cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

what a fun and positive way to start the year off!!


----------



## Brownz530

Damn, i have to wake up early... lol


----------



## vjo70764

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Jan 15 2011, 06:39 PM~19607925
> *Damn, i have to wake up early... lol
> *


WE ALL DO :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

:biggrin:


----------



## Brownz530

:biggrin:


----------



## towboss

:biggrin: yep yep


----------



## 66 fleetwood

thats why i got drunk last night and not tonite :biggrin: wakin up early to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

cleaned and gased up, ready to roll


----------



## globalwarming

60 DEGREES :cheesy: OH ITS GONNA BE A GOOD 1 :run: :run:


----------



## Brownz530

Supposed to be foggy in the morning and cloudy throughout the day... gente be careful tomorrow morning..


----------



## EVIL91

TTT see all u guys tommsrrow :biggrin:


----------



## globalwarming

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jan 15 2011, 09:43 PM~19608933
> *TTT see all u guys tommsrrow :biggrin:
> *


see you there botha stop by and grub more than welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## GUCECITY

is this open to public? or naw :0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jan 15 2011, 09:43 PM~19608933
> *TTT see all u guys tommsrrow :biggrin:
> *


x2 got the carne asada ready for tomorow


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by GUCECITY_@Jan 15 2011, 09:42 PM~19609425
> *is this open to public? or naw :0
> *


Yes sir..


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by GUCECITY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:42 PM~19609425
> *is this open to public? or naw :0
> *


If u have a Donk , then hell Naw


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW[/b]
LO*LYSTICS
ROYAL IMAGE
JUST ROLLIN
SOLANOS FINEST
PADRINOS
MAJESTICS SD :0 
DEVOTION
SANGRE LATINA
GOOD TIMES
BLVD IMAGE
FEDERATION
SOCIOS
UNTOUCHABLES
BLVD BOMBS
INSPIRATIONS
Lay-M-Low 
IMPALAS 
BROWN PERSUASION
FINAL CHAPTER
EVIL THREAT
ESTILOW
NorCal Ridahz
COMPADRES
NEW STYLE
ROLLERZ ONLY
OLD ILLUSIONS
NOKTURNAL
CALI LIFE 

AND SOLO'S
EXOTIC RIDER
VALLES 65 DROP
ELIZONDO.G
BROWNZ530
LOWLINCOLN68
TPIMUNCIE
GUAM 707 
CHINGON 68 MEX?
-NO NAME-
64 RAG
FLEETMASTER_46
KINGFISH_CUSTOM209
freky78
TWOTONZ
hellrazr209
dropped81
</span> <span style=\'color:red\'>I SEE 40 CLUBS SO FAR!  I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:
:cheesy: 
:wow: gett'n there wana see 40 plus clubs :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64

SEE EVERYONE 2MORROW


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Jan 15 2011, 09:49 PM~19609000
> *see you there botha stop by and grub more than welcome :thumbsup:
> *


thanks drive safe will stop by bro TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_rose

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 15 2011, 10:35 PM~19609813
> *SEE EVERYONE 2MORROW
> *


cant wait to leave this snow at least for a couple hours we are taking of early in the morning since we got a 2 hour drive. everyone drive safe and see you all tomorrow!


----------



## GUCECITY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 15 2011, 11:04 PM~19609598
> *If u have a Donk , then hell Naw
> *


Donk  naw that's just not the business, i got a 95 silverado :\ but SAC is too far for it to handle, yall take pics now ya hear


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 15 2011, 10:47 PM~19609468
> *x2 got the carne asada ready for tomorow
> *


ttt the wife got the beens and rice and past ready bro :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE

:drama: :drama: WE BE THERE EARLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 15 2011, 10:04 PM~19609598
> *If u have a Donk , then hell Naw
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bring my glasshouse.... :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_rose

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 15 2011, 09:47 PM~19609468
> *x2 got the carne asada ready for tomorow
> *


I hope you got the tortillas and salsa like I told you. Just finished cooking the beans you love but if you aint up in tahoe by 8 no beans for you. We are leaving with or without you!


----------



## singlegate

washed the car today so i dont have to at 7am 

see you all at the park


----------



## lupe

SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW SIR LEXXX GO TO SLEEP ESTAS CRUDO NICE B=DAY YESTERDAY


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Jan 15 2011, 11:48 PM~19609892-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: bring my glasshouse.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's coming
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-singlegate_@Jan 16 2011, 12:11 AM~19609997
> *washed the car today so i dont have to at 7am
> 
> see you all at the park
> *


So did I , see u guys in 8 hours


----------



## lethalsdaname

its 5am in da morning still tryin to fix my busted up fram and put some motor mounts on my shit  :uh:


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 16 2011, 06:10 AM~19610577
> *its 5am in da morning still tryin to fix my busted up fram and put some motor mounts on my shit   :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: its 6:00am im up already geting things ready


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 16 2011, 06:10 AM~19610577
> *its 5am in da morning still tryin to fix my busted up fram and put some motor mounts on my shit   :uh:
> *


pictures?? :dunno:


----------



## EVIL91

TTT see everyone in a while :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jan 16 2011, 07:31 AM~19610710
> *TTT see everyone in a while  :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## Clown Confusion

just got home from work ima crash for a bit before i go


----------



## globalwarming

were up and ready to go see everybody out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridetillidie

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttsssssssssssssss............tttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmeeeeee


----------



## chingon68mex

is everyone still going? is kind of sprinkilng in woodland my car has no wipers, hows the weather in rancho??


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 16 2011, 08:17 AM~19611101
> *is everyone still going? is kind of sprinkilng in woodland my car has no wipers, hows the weather in rancho??
> *


 :yes: I'm here its Lil foggy, but suppose to clear.


----------



## chingon68mex

fuck it i'm going, it has been a while since I take some pics,,see you there,,


----------



## chingon68mex

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 09:25 AM~19611141
> *:yes: I'm here its Lil foggy, but suppose to clear.
> *



hey wuzz up bub, you posted right before me, like I said see you there :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel

its going to take me 5 minutes to get there so i better hurry up..... :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_rose

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 16 2011, 08:17 AM~19611101
> *is everyone still going? is kind of sprinkilng in woodland my car has no wipers, hows the weather in rancho??
> *


We are on the way from tahoe. Can any post the adresse the one we enter from the post is not coming up in my gps.


----------



## chevyman125

I believe it is 8180 Granite Park 95826


----------



## chevyman125

> _Originally posted by chevyman125_@Jan 16 2011, 10:16 AM~19611419
> *I believe it is 8180 Granite Park 95826
> *


Nd there is NO RAIN in the forecast! LETS RIDE!


----------



## bub916

> _*8180 cucamonga ave Sacramento,ca*_


----------



## cadillac_rose

> _*8180 cucamonga ave Sacramento,ca*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## ncridahz

Take lots of pics. For me today  at work


----------



## lowridinguera707

On the freeway like 30 miles away and already seeing and taking pics of some nice ass rides!


----------



## EVIL91

almost there 18 miles to go TTT


----------



## Brownz530

We'll be there soon...


----------



## ciscosfc

On Hwy 80 right now, rollin 4 deep.


----------



## ricardo labrador

:biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

bump this one for sac town!


----------



## Brownz530

Its a good turnout....


----------



## dropped81

couldn't make it due to spraying oil everywhere on the highway :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowridinguera707

Damn sad it had to end with everyone getting kicked out! But it was a GOODTIME!!


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 16 2011, 02:43 PM~19612863
> *couldn't make it due to spraying oil everywhere on the highway :uh:  :uh:
> *


dam that sucks man.sorry to hear that.


----------



## cadillac_rose

Real good tutrn out too bad cops shut it down.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rose_@Jan 16 2011, 03:41 PM~19613147
> *Real good tutrn out too bad cops shut it down.. :thumbsdown:
> *


dam cops always ruining good events.


----------



## lowridinguera707

Its not the cops! Its the people that decide to go an not follow rules that ruin it for everyone else!


----------



## cadillac_rose

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 16 2011, 02:41 PM~19613154
> *dam cops always ruining good events.
> *


Yeah I know eve :0 ryone is Merton at Stockton blvd and Mack road.


----------



## ricardo labrador

i just got back to the crib bout to make some ceviche and some 'ronas to finish off this day. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_rose

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Jan 16 2011, 02:44 PM~19613166
> *Its not the cops! Its the people that decide to go an not follow rules that ruin it for everyone else!
> *


What happend then that sucks it was a real good turn out lots of clean rides..


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Jan 16 2011, 03:44 PM~19613166
> *Its not the cops! Its the people that decide to go an not follow rules that ruin it for everyone else!
> *


thats also contributes but yeah thats sac for ya.


----------



## lowridinguera707

Yea people were drinking for sure I know, but I heard some things about arguments between folks, and no permit for show/picnic


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Jan 16 2011, 03:52 PM~19613200
> *Yea people were drinking for sure I know, but I heard some things about arguments between folks, and no permit for show/picnic
> *


yeah i think if there would have been a permit issued alot of this could of been avoided.and it would of been a cool ass spot to chill n show off ur ride.maybe nxt time it'll be better organized.


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Jan 16 2011, 03:52 PM~19613200
> *Yea people were drinking for sure I know, but I heard some things about arguments between folks, and no permit for show/picnic
> *


IT SEEMS LIKE YOUR LOSING YOUR FREEDOM IN THIS COUNTRY.  CANT DO SHIT THESE DAYS.


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Jan 16 2011, 04:02 PM~19613259
> *IT SEEMS LIKE YOUR LOSING YOUR FREEDOM IN THIS COUNTRY.   CANT DO SHIT THESE DAYS.
> *


true that...muthafuckas always tryna hold us back.


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 16 2011, 04:04 PM~19613267
> *true that...muthafuckas always tryna hold us back.
> *


ITS ALL ABOUT $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. 
THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Jan 16 2011, 04:09 PM~19613305
> *ITS ALL ABOUT $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.
> THINK ABOUT IT
> *


ya i know thats all ppl seems to care about now a days/ cant have a gathering with out being hassled.MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL.


----------



## lowridinguera707

Well I got some good pics will be posting up as soon as I get home.


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Jan 16 2011, 04:17 PM~19613351
> *Well I got some good pics will be posting up as soon as I get home.
> *


COOL, CAN WAIT TO SEE THEM. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador

I WAS JUST THINKING WHY NOT HAVE A CARSHOW AT DENIOS(FARMERS MARKET) IN ROSEVILLE, THEY GOT A HUGE ASS PARKING LOT AND YOU CAN DRINK BREW AND BBQ. on any given sunday the parking lot is not even 1/4 full. that might be a prime spot to put on a show.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

when lay m low did the first one at miller park we got in touch with about 4 differnt clubs and so that made 5 of us who had permits so all they did was no let any more cars drive in the park but bub came up with the master plan to make it happen but 50 did what they did he picked the rite location they looked at it like a car show and it wasnt nothing but a lot of ridders getting 2gether have low rider Q in the park and bub was part of the first one cuz at that time he was LAY M LOW


----------



## BIGTITO64

So any pics


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 16 2011, 02:38 PM~19613128
> *dam that sucks man.sorry to hear that.
> *


yeah i should be back on the road soon just the head gaskets


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 16 2011, 04:31 PM~19613433
> *yeah i should be back on the road soon just the head gaskets
> *


good shit bro, well handle that and hopefully we'll see u at the next one.


----------



## VICS'79

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PICNIC, LOTS OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE COOL PEOPLE. IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED WE GOT KICKED OUT AT 2PM BY PARK RANGERS. NOT SURE WHAT THE DEAL WAS ON THAT, BUT THEY WERE COOL PEOPLE THEY DIDNT DISRESPECT,SO I GIVE THEM THAT.


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 16 2011, 04:09 PM~19613628
> *good shit bro, well handle that and hopefully we'll see u at the next one.
> *


yep i should be there


----------



## SPL Explorer




----------



## Comadre

Had a good time there and at Shop Smart. Nice seeing everyone can't wait for the weather to get warmer!


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## Brownz530

Had a lot of fun...cant wait till summer..


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 16 2011, 02:41 PM~19613154
> *dam cops always ruining good events.
> *


Honestly, they were cool, its the idiot who decided to go see the soccer with a beer bottle in his hand... people just dont understand the meaning of NO BEER, BUB even said it on here..!!! those are who to blame..


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

GOODTIMES C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME  CLUB MEETING WAS GOING WELL TILL SOME ONE FUCK IT UP.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Marcos_707

It sucks it all had 2 end like this....a lot of nice rides tho :thumbsup: ...


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jan 16 2011, 06:54 PM~19614294
> *GOODTIMES C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME  CLUB MEETING WAS GOING WELL TILL SOME ONE FUCK IT UP.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT nice seeing you guys out there :biggrin:


----------



## Marcos_707

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jan 16 2011, 06:54 PM~19614294
> *GOODTIMES C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME  CLUB MEETING WAS GOING WELL TILL SOME ONE FUCK IT UP.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's ok Adrian they just want to join Goodtimes too :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC+Jan 16 2011, 05:54 PM~19614294-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME  CLUB MEETING WAS GOING WELL TILL SOME ONE FUCK IT UP.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Marcos_707_@Jan 16 2011, 05:54 PM~19614297
> *It sucks it all had 2 end like this....a lot of nice rides tho :thumbsup: ...
> *


Sorry,thought everyone knew about the other spot we went to after. Sorry again for fools walking around drinking.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jan 16 2011, 07:03 PM~19614352
> *TTT nice seeing you guys out there :biggrin:
> *


LIKEWISE  HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A SAFE TRIP BACK TO NEVADA.....


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 16 2011, 06:24 PM~19614095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*nice pic chingon68mex....you take some nice photos brah *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 07:05 PM~19614369
> *Sorry,thought everyone knew about the other spot we went to after.  Sorry again for fools walking around drinking.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD bub916  WE HAD A GREAT TIME THERE AND AT THE SPOT HOMIE  THANKS 4 THE INVITE


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Jan 16 2011, 06:49 PM~19614249
> *Honestly, they were cool, its the idiot who decided to go see the soccer with a beer bottle in his hand... people just dont understand the meaning of NO BEER, BUB even said it on here..!!! those are who to blame..
> *


well atleast this event happened, and it was cool while it lasted. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by Marcos_707_@Jan 16 2011, 07:03 PM~19614354
> *It's ok Adrian they just want to join Goodtimes too  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 MAYBE :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMING DOWN SANTA ROSA....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 16 2011, 07:09 PM~19614420
> *well atleast this event happened, and it was cool while it lasted. :biggrin:
> *


X86


----------



## Clown Confusion

Good turn out bub916


----------



## ricardo labrador

aight homies whos got the pixz? i wanna see it threw your lense's. :yes:


----------



## Brownz530

Heres a hop i recorded... it was a good hop...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## Elizondo.G

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 16 2011, 07:15 PM~19614487
> *aight homies whos got the pixz? i wanna see it threw your lense's. :yes:
> *


X2 !!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ricardo labrador

LOTS of clean rides in sac today. we need more days like this. :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

I seen the turn out for the after spot SOMEBODY should talk to the manger and see if you guys can post up there every 2nd and 4th saturday of every month from 6pm until 11pm that could turn out to be a weekend hang out sents broadway is on fire you heard me well sac town think about it it sounds like a good thing to me


----------



## exotic rider

AT LEAST EVERYONE GOT TO GET TOGETHER!















































*CAN YOU SAY "FLASH MOB?"*


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 16 2011, 07:52 PM~19614848
> *AT LEAST EVERYONE GOT TO GET TOGETHER!
> CAN YOU SAY "FLASH MOB?"
> *


FLASH MOB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

Some phone pics.....


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 07:55 PM~19614876
> *Some phone pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE TREY...i like that view from the top of the hill there.really captures the whole scene.


----------



## bub916




----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Jan 16 2011, 07:25 PM~19614571
> *Heres a hop i recorded... it was a good hop...
> 
> 
> *


not bad homie. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jan 16 2011, 06:54 PM~19614294
> *GOODTIMES C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME  CLUB MEETING WAS GOING WELL TILL SOME ONE FUCK IT UP.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice seeing u GT see u guys at socios


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jan 16 2011, 07:05 PM~19614375
> *LIKEWISE  HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A SAFE TRIP BACK TO NEVADA.....
> *


thanks carnal its was nice seeing u Adrian


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 16 2011, 08:05 PM~19614974
> *nice seeing u GT see u guys at socios
> *


YA SABES QUE SI CARNALITO.....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 08:03 PM~19614948
> *
> *


wats up bub916 we had a good time


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 16 2011, 07:09 PM~19615012
> *wats up bub916 we had a good time
> *


GOOD TO HEAR!  SORRY IT HADA END THE WAY IT DID.. GEUSS SOME FOOLS WERE WALKIN AROUND WITH BEERS AND WALKING ACROSS THE STREET WITH THEM TOO, AND SOMETHING HAPPEND OVER THERE..


----------



## bub916

_PICS ????_


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 08:13 PM~19615049
> *GOOD TO HEAR!    SORRY IT HADA END THE WAY IT DID.. GEUSS SOME FOOLS WERE WALKIN AROUND WITH BEERS AND WALKING ACROSS THE STREET WITH THEM TOO, AND SOMETHING HAPPEND OVER THERE..
> *



that sucks it had to be cut short, but it was well worth the while...ANY MORE PIXS HOMIE?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 08:13 PM~19615049
> *GOOD TO HEAR!    SORRY IT HADA END THE WAY IT DID.. GEUSS SOME FOOLS WERE WALKIN AROUND WITH BEERS AND WALKING ACROSS THE STREET WITH THEM TOO, AND SOMETHING HAPPEND OVER THERE..
> *


no worrys it was nice and the kids had fun we will be back next year bro


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 08:14 PM~19615060
> *PICS ????
> *


I KNOW SOME ONE HAD TO OF BRING OUT THERE 2 THOUSAND DOLLAR CAMERA TO TAKE PIXS OUT THERE :0 . COME FELLA'S...HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## sanjo_66

We had a good time, BLVD KINGS, 




































:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 16 2011, 08:23 PM~19615161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hella fog. :angry: . todays forecast should of looked like this 80/clear skies. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jan 16 2011, 08:23 PM~19615171
> *We had a good time, BLVD KINGS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


nice rides homie.keep'em commin'. :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 16 2011, 07:24 PM~19615187
> *hella fog. :angry: . todays forecast should of looked like this 80/clear skies. :biggrin:
> *



yea that was at the benicia bridge. uploading a bunch more


----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 16 2011, 08:26 PM~19615204
> *yea that was at the benicia bridge. uploading a bunch more
> *


WORD!.


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Jan 16 2011, 07:16 PM~19615075-->
> 
> 
> 
> no worrys  it was nice and the kids had fun  we will be back next  year  bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 07:23 PM~19615161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sanjo_66_@Jan 16 2011, 07:23 PM~19615171
> *We had a good time, BLVD KINGS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 16 2011, 08:29 PM~19615249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so far this is my fav pixs, all lined up ready to picnic it up.ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## TRUNKWORKS

THAT GOLD VERT 63 WAS SUPER CLEAN...AND MAX RED 64 WAS KILLEN IT TOO...ALOT OF OTHER NICE CARS IT WAS A PRETTY GOOD TURNOUT


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## 925rider




----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## 925rider




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## singlegate

it was fun :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## TRUNKWORKS

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jan 16 2011, 08:50 PM~19615489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## singlegate

rangers :thumbsdown:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## Guam707

I was a nice turnout.


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## bub916

Gotta send a BIG Thank you to everyone who cameout. .gave me major motovation to get my car back out there.. richi/family first much luv Homie thank u...


----------



## 925rider




----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 09:08 PM~19615747
> *Gotta send a BIG Thank you to everyone who cameout. .gave me major motovation to get my car back out there..  richi/family first much luv Homie thank u...
> *


THANKS FOR STARTING THIS TOPIC AND MAKIN IT HAPPEN. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

THANKS FOR THE PIX HOMIE 925rider.


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## eastbay_drop

finally home, what a long day, but i was fun! some nice rides out there!


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 09:08 PM~19615747
> *Gotta send a BIG Thank you to everyone who cameout. .gave me major motovation to get my car back out there..  richi/family first much luv Homie thank u...
> *


we got your bak homie :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

just wanted to take the time to thank bub 916 for making the effort to put the picnic together. our club had a really good time!!!! THANKS BUB!!!!


----------



## PERRO62

DAM, EVERY OTHER RIDE IN THESE PICTURES IS A CONVERTABLE.. MUST BE A GOOD PLACE TO BE AT....


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## BIGTITO64

So what happened in da other parking lot ????


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider

thats all from me. battery died


----------



## sunkist707

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jan 16 2011, 07:09 PM~19614427
> *:0 MAYBE :biggrin:  THANKS FOR COMING DOWN SANTA ROSA....
> *


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 16 2011, 09:47 PM~19616149
> *thats all from me. battery died
> *


THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO POST UP THEM PIXZ. :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by SPL Explorer_@Jan 16 2011, 05:50 PM~19613864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE CHERRY 64
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 16 2011, 09:08 PM~19616336
> *I SEE CHERRY 64
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lowridinguera707

View My Video


----------



## lowridinguera707

I tried posting a video of pics, but it just does that link to click on. Does anyone know how I put it on here? and not a link to view it somewhere else??


----------



## 78Linc

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 16 2011, 09:03 PM~19615683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowridinguera707

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_8vC6iY7JA


----------



## lowridinguera707

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_8vC6iY7JA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_8vC6iY7JA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Jan 16 2011, 09:21 PM~19616442
> *View My Video
> *




good video came out nice....much love


----------



## lowridinguera707

i got it.. Sorry guys


----------



## lowridinguera707

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 16 2011, 09:33 PM~19616558
> *good video came out nice....much love
> *



THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Jan 16 2011, 10:38 PM~19616606
> *i got it.. Sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe

que onda rich nice seeing you out there family first


----------



## lupe

PADRINOS had a good time and met alot of good people today can wait till summer good start to 2011 hope everyone made it home safe.


----------



## GUCECITY

so i hear da cops shut it down \:l la jura mad cuz they dont have lowriders.... yall should do it at crissy field next time. it's in the bay and the wharf just down the blok


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 16 2011, 10:15 PM~19616983
> *que onda rich nice seeing you out there family first
> *


WASSUP LUPE IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TOO AND NO PROBLEM BUB I DID ALL I COULD, BUT WHAT HAPPENED AT THE PARK THE RANGERS TOLD ME THAT SOMEBODY WENT TO THE SOCCER GAME HARRASING PEOPLE AND THEY CAME FROM OUR PICNIC I DONT NO IF THEY WERE MAKING IT UP OR WHAT BUT I WANT TO THANK MY HOMEBOY EDGAR HE CAME THREW FOR US I CALLED HIM UP AN ASKED IF WE COULD GO TO HIS SPOT HE SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD SO BIG PROPS TO AUTO BOTIQUE STEREO SHOP AN HE WASNT EVEN THERE HE WAS IN LA  BUT HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME DUE TO THE CIRCUMSTANCES :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 16 2011, 10:26 PM~19617112
> *WASSUP LUPE IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TOO AND NO PROBLEM BUB I DID ALL I  COULD, BUT WHAT HAPPENED AT THE PARK THE RANGERS TOLD ME THAT SOMEBODY WENT TO THE SOCCER GAME HARRASING PEOPLE AND THEY CAME FROM OUR PICNIC I DONT NO IF THEY WERE MAKING IT UP OR WHAT BUT I WANT TO THANK MY HOMEBOY EDGAR HE CAME THREW FOR US I CALLED HIM UP AN ASKED IF WE COULD GO TO HIS SPOT HE SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD SO BIG PROPS TO AUTO BOTIQUE STEREO SHOP AN HE WASNT EVEN THERE HE WAS IN LA    BUT HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME DUE TO THE CIRCUMSTANCES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 16 2011, 09:30 PM~19615971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW STYLE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW  BBQ , FRIENDS AN FUN  WHAT MORE COULD U ASK 4  THANKS SAM ,TONY & OSCAR


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 16 2011, 11:26 PM~19617112
> *WASSUP LUPE IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TOO AND NO PROBLEM BUB I DID ALL I  COULD, BUT WHAT HAPPENED AT THE PARK THE RANGERS TOLD ME THAT SOMEBODY WENT TO THE SOCCER GAME HARRASING PEOPLE AND THEY CAME FROM OUR PICNIC I DONT NO IF THEY WERE MAKING IT UP OR WHAT BUT I WANT TO THANK MY HOMEBOY EDGAR HE CAME THREW FOR US I CALLED HIM UP AN ASKED IF WE COULD GO TO HIS SPOT HE SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD SO BIG PROPS TO AUTO BOTIQUE STEREO SHOP AN HE WASNT EVEN THERE HE WAS IN LA    BUT HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME DUE TO THE CIRCUMSTANCES :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT RICHIE RICH


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 16 2011, 10:37 PM~19617189
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT RICHIE RICH
> *


NO PROBLEM DOUG :biggrin:


----------



## lupe

keep the pics coming :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 16 2011, 08:56 PM~19615586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THANKS FOR THE PICS BIG HOMIE


----------



## -NO NAME-

I had a fun time today at both spots, good talking to all the gente I talked to  Good turn out, I was impressed! :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Jan 16 2011, 09:00 PM~19615649-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *love seeing this ride* :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PERRO62_@Jan 16 2011, 09:27 PM~19615936
> *DAM, EVERY OTHER RIDE IN THESE PICTURES IS A CONVERTABLE.. MUST BE A GOOD PLACE TO BE AT....
> *


*drive up 99 north for the SOCIOS show and bring your ride. one of the baddest shows*


----------



## BIGTITO64

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIGTITO64, 

*CE 707* :wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE

=925rider,Jan 16 2011, 10:39 PM~19616046]










=925rider,Jan 16 2011, 10:39 PM~19616050]








[/quote]


:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

The BBQ was cool!!! Even though everybody scattered out of there we still stood there and made sure we finished our food. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Wat happened Jr mopped that ass on that green chipper that was sorry he should've made sure it worked before he left home :0 Real kool aid cars have to go to bumper shoulda came to us :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 16 2011, 07:06 PM~19614384
> *nice pic chingon68mex....you take some nice photos brah
> *


X2


----------



## bub916

> THE NEW SMART CAR, MONTE CARLO EDITION :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Jan 16 2011, 10:38 PM~19616606
> *i got it.. Sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_66

> THE NEW SMART CAR, MONTE CARLO EDITION :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Still getting used to the camera, I don`t know how that happen, :banghead:
Click to expand...


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 16 2011, 06:06 PM~19614384
> *nice pic chingon68mex....you take some nice photos brah
> *


I'm gonna get that fool some rechargeable batteries for his birthday, though! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

>


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jan 17 2011, 09:33 AM~19619500
> *Still getting used to the camera, I don`t know how that happen, :banghead:
> *


HAHA WAY BETTER PICS THEN THE ONES I TAKE,I BE TAKENING THEM OF THE GROUND OR MY FINGER AND SHIT.. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jan 17 2011, 09:35 AM~19619515
> *I'm gonna get that fool some rechargeable batteries for his birthday, though!  :biggrin:
> *


HE'LL FORGET TO CHARGE THEM!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 17 2011, 09:43 AM~19619586
> *HE'LL FORGET TO CHARGE THEM!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## -NO NAME-

*17 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Elizondo.G, madmax64, chingon68mex, red63rag, Comadre , STOCKTON CUSTOMS, SPL Explorer*


Nothing like that pea-shooter sound!  :thumbsup: That '49-'50 (not sure on the year) sounds good, and it was cool seeing you and the little girl rolling down Power Inn in it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## sanjo_66

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 17 2011, 11:41 AM~19619562
> *HAHA WAY BETTER PICS THEN THE ONES I TAKE,I BE TAKENING THEM OF THE GROUND OR MY FINGER AND SHIT..  :biggrin:
> *


Hey I found acouple like that, don`t feel bad.









And I don`t even drink. :roflmao:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 AM~19619675
> *Hey I found acouple like that, don`t feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don`t even drink. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridinguera707

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 09:50 AM~19619645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



really nice pics!! I need to get a better camera!!


----------



## 48 Pancho

Had a great time :biggrin: Lots of nice rides :thumbsup: Was worth the trip


----------



## Bivos 64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 16 2011, 09:08 PM~19615747
> *Gotta send a BIG Thank you to everyone who cameout. .gave me major motovation to get my car back out there..  richi/family first much luv Homie thank u...
> *


WAY TO START OFF 2011,THANK YOU HOLMIE AND STAY MOTIVATED ON THE RIDE WE ALL GO THROUGH OUR UPS AN DOWNS MAIN THING IS DONT STAY DOWN LIVE TO LOWRIDE,     BLVD KINGS BIVOS64


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho+Jan 17 2011, 09:59 AM~19619727-->
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great time  :biggrin:  Lots of nice rides :thumbsup: Was worth the trip
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-biglouz64_@Jan 17 2011, 10:06 AM~19619775
> *WAY TO START OFF 2011,THANK YOU HOLMIE AND STAY MOTIVATED ON THE RIDE WE ALL GO THROUGH OUR UPS AN DOWNS MAIN THING IS DONT STAY DOWN LIVE TO LOWRIDE,         BLVD KINGS BIVOS64
> *


 :yes: :yes:  thanks for those words


----------



## Guam707

What parking lot did everyone end up at?


----------



## lowridetillidie

we had hella fun ....rich thanks for making that call bro..you saved the day :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Guam707+Jan 17 2011, 10:40 AM~19620072-->
> 
> 
> 
> What parking lot did everyone end up at?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old sams club on stockton and mack. . Think its called shop smart now,its like a indoor fleamarket.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridetillidie_@Jan 17 2011, 10:47 AM~19620132
> *we had hella fun ....rich thanks for making that call bro..you saved the day :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 17 2011, 10:47 AM~19620132
> *we had hella fun ....rich thanks for making that call bro..you saved the day :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM TRY TO DO WHAT I CAN


----------



## sireluzion916

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 12:08 PM~19620724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## H&MEURO

it was a nice day had fun i think the parking lot was better big ups to ed for the car hop from big H :biggrin: :cheesy: :wow:  :0


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 12:22 PM~19620836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This regal is clean... cleanest regal ive seen..


----------



## conejo82

:biggrin: had a good time out there in sac :cheesy:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 10:49 AM~19619636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pix man. :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## freky78

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Jan 16 2011, 10:38 PM~19616606
> *i got it.. Sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a good video. Nice job. :biggrin:


----------



## freky78

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 01:44 PM~19620983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn CHINGON68MEX you take some bad ass pic`s


----------



## chingon68mex

hey thanks , I'm glad you guys like my pics


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## Bivos 64

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 02:07 PM~19621128
> *hey thanks , I'm glad you guys like my pics
> *


Very nice pics did you happen to take any pics of my 64 chevy truck , the green and white one with BLVD KINGS C.C.


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 16 2011, 09:08 PM~19616336
> *I SEE CHERRY 64
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHERRY QUIEN!!
:biggrin: 





















































JK! DON TRINIDAD!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Jan 17 2011, 02:12 PM~19621168
> *Very nice pics did you happen to take any pics of my 64 chevy truck , the green and white one with BLVD KINGS C.C.
> *


----------



## singlegate

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 02:27 PM~19621249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Bivos 64

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 02:47 PM~19621401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You take some bad ass pics bro very nice thank you


----------



## 68niou1

WE DROVE FOR LIKE 3 HOURS, 
GOT KICKED OUT WITH IN 2 HOURS RIGHT WHEN OUR PIT WAS HOT,
WENT TO THE OTHA PLACE COPS WERE ROLLIN SO WE LEFT TO SOME RAMDOM PARK TO Q IT UP AND IT WAS FREEZIN..
THEN BROKE DOWN ON HWY 5, 

GOT HOME TILL MIDNIGHT, 

NO MATTER WHAT WE HAVE FUN KICKING IT WITH FRIENDS AND THE ADVENTURE WE GO THROUGH BUT.....


ALL IM SAYIN IS ....


SOME ONE SHOULD RENT THIS SPOT OUT AND GET PERMITS BEFORE DOIN AN EVENT...


WE WERE TOLD THERE WAS NO PERMITS OR RESERVATIONS... DONT KNOW IF ITS TRUE OR NOT BUT 


HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME SOME ONE CAN DO THAT... IT WAS STILL KOO BUT COMIN FROM THE CITY... 

WE WOULD COME BACK OUT BUT HOPEFULLY SOME GETS PERMITS
JUS MY 2 CENTS</span>


----------



## 925rider

my thought was you shouldnt need a permit to gather in a public park. we are all tax payers and can stop at any public park we want to. we just all happen to be at the same park on the same day. there was no live music or area being reserved for our stuff. as long as people can keep from drinking and keep the music to a resonable level we should have been cool.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 17 2011, 04:13 PM~19622179
> *my thought was you shouldnt need a permit to gather in a public park. we are all tax payers and can stop at any public park we want to. we just all happen to be at the same park on the same day. there was no live music or area being reserved for our stuff. as long as people can keep from drinking and keep the music to a resonable level we should have been cool.
> *


Thats what i heard , I just so happened I and it seem like everyone was just taking there rides for a sunday Cruise

Some from Farther away but we so happened to see each other there, hmmmmmmm maybe for Martin Luther King Jr. Holiday or maybe just an X-FILE we will never know cause the cops asked us to leave


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 02:27 PM~19621249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fearnone lookin good!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 17 2011, 05:13 PM~19622179
> *my thought was you shouldnt need a permit to gather in a public park. we are all tax payers and can stop at any public park we want to. we just all happen to be at the same park on the same day. there was no live music or area being reserved for our stuff. as long as people can keep from drinking and keep the music to a resonable level we should have been cool.
> *


My club and family were pretty much the last to leave the park because we had to wait for someone to pick up a car at the park. During this wait, we talked to the rangers for awhile and the reasoning our removal was exactly for that..........drinking.....park rules were broken, so they did what they are enforced to do. So yes, either have the permits or abide by public park rules.......plain and simple. Bub (topic starter) even stated not to bring alcohol. Hopefully the next time will be a better experience. 

Special thanks to the out of towners who came up and sorry for any time "lost" because of the mix up.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:nicoderm: WE HAD AGOOD TIME OUT THERE ,AN THE FAMILY FIRST ,SECRET BAR B CUE SAUCE, WAS OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup: GRACIAS 4 THE INVITE . NOW THE SPOT OFF OF STOCKTON BLVD ,SHOULD BE A KOOL ASS SPOT FOR THE NEXT FUNCTION. ALRATO FROM THE HOMIE MIJO.


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 17 2011, 05:13 PM~19622179
> *my thought was you shouldnt need a permit to gather in a public park. we are all tax payers and can stop at any public park we want to. we just all happen to be at the same park on the same day. there was no live music or area being reserved for our stuff. as long as people can keep from drinking and keep the music to a resonable level we should have been cool.
> *




Very true. even us we were on the lawn having a bbq and we had no cars there at all and we were still told we had to leave. It made no sense because it seemed like it was just because of the cars, what is someone was having a birthday and hella people showed up? it seemed it was just the fact that it was a bunch of lowriders. Oh well the rangers were cool and just doing their job so not much we could do about it.


----------



## ciscosfc

Permits or no Permits, cops hatin' or not hatin', flat tire and all, still had a good time. Let's take the positive out of all this......no fights or drama. Even when we were asked to leave, we all left in an orderly fashion, well only as lowriders can hittin switches and clowning orderly fashion! It was incredible to see how many people showed up for a "just for the hellava it" picnic. No car club or magazine sponsored this. Major RESPECT AND PROPS go to BUB916!!! (I didn't meet u there cause I was looking for your car and hoped u were near it) Homie, THANK YOU for holding it down on layitlow with all the Info and answering everyones questions. A true ridah right there!!! We kept it positive for a very important weekend......Martin Luther King Jr Weekend

*****T***T***T*****


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Jan 17 2011, 03:04 PM~19622089-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE DROVE FOR LIKE 3 HOURS,
> GOT KICKED OUT WITH IN 2 HOURS RIGHT WHEN OUR PIT WAS HOT,
> WENT TO THE OTHA PLACE COPS WERE ROLLIN SO WE LEFT TO SOME RAMDOM PARK TO Q IT UP AND IT WAS FREEZIN..
> THEN BROKE DOWN ON HWY 5,
> 
> GOT HOME TILL MIDNIGHT,
> 
> NO MATTER WHAT WE HAVE FUN KICKING IT WITH FRIENDS AND THE ADVENTURE WE GO THROUGH BUT.....
> ALL IM SAYIN IS ....
> SOME ONE SHOULD RENT THIS SPOT OUT AND GET PERMITS BEFORE DOIN AN EVENT...
> WE WERE TOLD THERE WAS NO PERMITS OR RESERVATIONS... DONT KNOW IF ITS TRUE OR NOT BUT
> HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME SOME ONE CAN DO THAT... IT WAS STILL KOO BUT COMIN FROM THE CITY...
> 
> WE WOULD COME BACK OUT BUT HOPEFULLY SOME GETS PERMITS
> JUS MY 2 CENTS</span></span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for that!  It was the beer..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2011, 03:57 PM~19622511
> *My club and family were pretty much the last to leave the park because we had to wait for someone to pick up a car at the park. During this wait, we talked to the rangers for awhile and<span style=\'color:red\'> the reasoning our removal was exactly for that..........drinking.....park rules were broken, so they did what they are enforced to do.** So yes, either have the permits or abide by public park rules.......plain and simple. Bub (topic starter) even stated not to bring alcohol. Hopefully the next time will be a better experience.
> 
> Special thanks to the out of towners who came up and sorry for any time "lost" because of the mix up.
> *


I've pulled permits in the city of sac, and on the permit it says if the guidlines of your permit is broke/rules of the park they can force you to leave and maybe be fined for it.. AND FOOLS WALK'N AROUND WITH BEER AND STARTING SHIT ACROSS THE STREET OR WATEVER IS CUASE TO SHUT SHIT DOWN! WE WERE ON A THIN LINE!  MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE RIDERS WHO CAMEOUT... HOPE IT DONT AFFECT NEXT YEARS TURNOUT.. WE GOTTA KEEP THIS A ANNUAL WINTER PICNIC


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 17 2011, 04:52 PM~19623019
> *Permits or no Permits, cops hatin' or not hatin', flat tire and all, still had a good time. Let's take the positive out of all this......no fights or drama. Even when we were asked to leave, we all left in an orderly fashion, well only as lowriders can hittin switches and clowning orderly fashion! It was incredible to see how many people showed up for a "just for the hellava it" picnic. No car club or magazine sponsored this. Major RESPECT AND PROPS go to BUB916!!! (I didn't meet u there cause I was looking for your car and hoped u were near it) Homie, THANK YOU for holding it down on layitlow with all the Info and answering everyones questions. A true ridah right there!!! We kept it positive for a very important weekend......Martin Luther King Jr Weekend
> 
> *****T***T***T*****
> *


  HA NEXT YEAR GOTTA GET NAME TAGS,WITH R SCREEN NAMES ON THERE..


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 17 2011, 06:04 PM~19623149
> *  HA NEXT YEAR GOTTA GET NAME TAGS,WITH R SCREEN NAMES ON THERE..
> *


yup. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

i still don't understand why everyone had to leave because a few were drinking...they should of just escorted the few that were drinking not everyone that came to this family event. i just feel bad 4 thee out of towners that just got inn and then because of someone drinking they had to leave.. thats bull shitt ...when theres hot rods or motorcycle events they just kick out thee few people that are disorderly not everyone,,,this pisses me off we are as lowriders are always a target,,


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

BUB you did the dam thing road and you did what you had 2 do and that was find the rite spote and you did the beer fucked it up those who got caught so keep doing what your doing out there in sac town a like max told me to day go look at that park we hit years ago at the end of arden wat its one hella of a park and all it will take is to or 3 car clubs get a permit and it would be off the hook and i bet you so big BUB keep makeing it HAPPEN in sac town from one rider to another


----------



## freky78

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 17 2011, 06:04 PM~19623149
> *  HA NEXT YEAR GOTTA GET NAME TAGS,WITH R SCREEN NAMES ON THERE..
> *


I second that!! :biggrin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:twak: :rant: FUCK THAT PARK RANGER ,THATS THE SAME PUNK ASS THAT FOLLOWS ALL THE RIDERS FROM PARK 2 PARK , FUCKN OPEY TAILOR ,LOOKN MF ,AN CRYS TO THE COPS , FOR BAC UP . BEING A WHITE RANGER , 5.0 COMES HELLA QUICK I GUESS HE MENTION THER MINORITYS . HE BE POSTED IN THE CUTS , WITH BUNACULARS .TRYED 2 CREEP UP ON ME AT LAND PARK 4 SMOKN .NO SMOKN IN THE PARK . AN TO THE HOMIES WITH THE CERVEZA WERES MINE . :biggrin: ,ON THE REAL THO ,KEEP IT N THE CUPS , OUT SMART THE PO PO .


----------



## rascal415sf

Great job Bub916 on organizing and finding this cool spot. Too bad we got kicked out, aside from that we had a good time while it lasted. Hopefully next year this woun't happen. 

INSPIRATIONS Frisco thanks, u for putting this picnic together. At least we got to kickit for a while with great people. Keep lowriding alive without drama. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Jan 17 2011, 06:32 PM~19623966
> *:twak:  :rant:    FUCK  THAT  PARK  RANGER  ,THATS  THE  SAME PUNK  ASS  THAT  FOLLOWS ALL  THE  RIDERS  FROM PARK 2  PARK ,  FUCKN OPEY  TAILOR ,LOOKN MF  ,AN  CRYS  TO  THE  COPS ,  FOR BAC  UP .  BEING A  WHITE RANGER ,  5.0  COMES  HELLA  QUICK  I  GUESS HE  MENTION  THER  MINORITYS . HE  BE  POSTED  IN  THE  CUTS , WITH  BUNACULARS .TRYED  2  CREEP UP ON  ME AT  LAND  PARK 4  SMOKN .NO  SMOKN  IN  THE  PARK .  AN  TO  THE  HOMIES  WITH  THE  CERVEZA  WERES  MINE  . :biggrin:  ,ON  THE REAL  THO  ,KEEP  IT  N  THE  CUPS  ,  OUT  SMART  THE PO  PO .
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wheres easy e fuck thee police...lol


----------



## bub916

> had a good time at the bbq :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: :naughty:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 17 2011, 06:01 PM~19623115
> *sorry for that!     It was  the beer..
> I've pulled permits in the city of sac, and on the permit it says if the guidlines of your permit is broke/rules of the park they can force you to leave and maybe be fined for it..   AND FOOLS WALK'N AROUND WITH BEER AND I heard some cats in an was yapping alot, don't know who he was maybe I know him, but point being If people invite someone and you know they can get stupid and want to talk shit you are responsible for that person or people, especially the youngsters who want to bring there little homies throwing up signs or sets and shit like that, in the morning we said we have to Police this shit ourselves so next time I think we should do it --
> 
> 
> Or not have someone take Pics of the fools acting up put it on here have people photoshop them with shit in there mouths -  *


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 17 2011, 07:20 PM~19624528
> *I heard some cats in an was yapping alot, don't know who he was maybe I know him, but point being If people invite someone and you know they can get stupid and want to talk shit you are responsible for that person or people, especially the youngsters who want to bring there little homies throwing up signs or sets and shit like that, in the morning we said we have to Police this shit ourselves so next time I think we should do it --
> Or not have someone take Pics of the fools acting up put it on here have people photoshop them with shit in there mouths -
> *


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2011, 04:57 PM~19622511
> *My club and family were pretty much the last to leave the park because we had to wait for someone to pick up a car at the park. During this wait, we talked to the rangers for awhile and the reasoning our removal was exactly for that..........drinking.....park rules were broken, so they did what they are enforced to do. So yes, either have the permits or abide by public park rules.......plain and simple. Bub (topic starter) even stated not to bring alcohol. Hopefully the next time will be a better experience.
> 
> Special thanks to the out of towners who came up and sorry for any time "lost" because of the mix up.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## A TODA MADRE

We had a real good time.. good to see familiar faces again. yeah we got the boot.. oh well. was fun while it lasted.. permits next time.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## exotic rider

*THIS IS WHAT I GOT!*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 17 2011, 04:52 PM~19623019
> *Permits or no Permits, cops hatin' or not hatin', flat tire and all, still had a good time. Let's take the positive out of all this......no fights or drama. Even when we were asked to leave, we all left in an orderly fashion, well only as lowriders can hittin switches and clowning orderly fashion! It was incredible to see how many people showed up for a "just for the hellava it" picnic. No car club or magazine sponsored this. Major RESPECT AND PROPS go to BUB916!!! (I didn't meet u there cause I was looking for your car and hoped u were near it) Homie, THANK YOU for holding it down on layitlow with all the Info and answering everyones questions. A true ridah right there!!! We kept it positive for a very important weekend......Martin Luther King Jr Weekend
> 
> *****T***T***T*****
> *


X2!


----------



## mabeg

Even after the cops shut it down we just took it to another spot and had a good time there too.... we just have to stay positive... and dont let a few bad apple ruin our fun.... :biggrin:


----------



## singlegate

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jan 17 2011, 10:32 PM~19626361
> *Even after the cops shut it down we just took it to another spot and had a good time there too.... we just have to stay positive... and dont let a few bad apple ruin our fun....  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 17 2011, 01:07 PM~19621128
> *hey thanks , I'm glad you guys like my pics
> *


It was cool hanging out with you, bro! Hay nos vemos pa' la otra!


----------



## LowriderLobo

part 2 will be up later


----------



## ICEE*63

:biggrin: 


> had a good time at the bbq :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: :naughty:
Click to expand...


----------



## Elizondo.G

> :biggrin: Great pictures


----------



## lethalsdaname

great time


----------



## bub916




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## chingon68mex

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jan 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19626608
> *It was cool hanging out with you, bro! Hay nos vemos pa' la otra!
> *



same here cacheton, ahi le dises al louis9,,ejem, al tipmuncie que me deve un raite en el 61 o ya de perdis el 60 :biggrin: 







no **** guey.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 18 2011, 01:44 AM~19627535
> *same here cacheton, ahi le dises al louis9,,ejem, al tipmuncie que me deve un raite en el 61 o ya de perdis el 60  :biggrin:
> no **** guey.
> *


Were they there ?.

And where did u go ****


----------



## BIGTITO64

OH YEAH , LIKE WHEN I WAS THERE FOR 5 MINUTES BEFORE DUDE FROM DEVOTIONS HITS ME UP ABOUT MY NO DONKS COMMENTS. :happysad: 

Again all for fun



not Really Donks are caca


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex+Jan 18 2011, 12:44 AM~19627535-->
> 
> 
> 
> same here cacheton, ahi le dises al louis9,,ejem, al tipmuncie que me deve un raite en el 61 o ya de perdis el 60  :biggrin:
> *no **** guey.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2011, 12:54 AM~19627565
> *Were they there ?.
> 
> And where did u go ****
> *


I TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT **** STUFF YOU SPEAK OF...
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

_*8180 cucamonga ave Sacramento,ca*_
a8u16G5arPg?hd=1
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 17 2011, 10:13 PM~19626788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 2 will be up later
> *


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 18 2011, 07:50 AM~19628633
> *8180 cucamonga ave Sacramento,ca
> a8u16G5arPg?hd=1
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
Why you gotta put my sexy face out there.... :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 18 2011, 09:17 AM~19628765
> *:biggrin:
> Why you gotta put my sexy face out there.... :uh:
> *


Probably cause he snitched you out already :0 to the cops


J/k maybe he likes you


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 18 2011, 03:06 AM~19627697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Ahhhhhhhhh they said it like 3 times --ok so they were drunk eveytime they talked they were more drunk, should have got it when them hoes were getting naked

just my 2 cents


----------



## BIGTITO64

Hey Carl I need my Radiator fixed you said or does anyone have a good spot and cheap here in Sacramento??????


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 18 2011, 08:17 AM~19628765
> *:biggrin:
> Why you gotta put my sexy face out there.... :uh:
> *


EVERYONE WAS ASKING ME.

WHO HAD THE PERMIT?

I SAID IDK!

NEXT TIME I'LL JUST TELL THE TRUTH & SHOW THEM THE TAPE....
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2011, 08:21 AM~19628799
> *Probably cause he snitched you out already :0 to the cops
> J/k maybe he likes you
> *


*SNITCHING!!*


O.K. MR. TOP FLIGHT SECURITY!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2011, 03:48 AM~19627673
> *OH YEAH ,  LIKE WHEN I WAS THERE FOR 5 MINUTES BEFORE DUDE FROM DEVOTIONS HITS ME UP ABOUT MY NO DONKS COMMENTS. :happysad:
> 
> Again all for fun
> not Really Donks are caca
> *


X1000000000000

You must be talking about the caca caprice :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 18 2011, 09:37 AM~19628904
> *SNITCHING!!
> O.K. MR. TOP FLIGHT SECURITY!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 18 2011, 09:45 AM~19628955
> *X1000000000000
> 
> You must be talking about the caca caprice  :cheesy:
> *


Honestly some dude wanted to buy it , but I refused to sell cause he said he wanted to put 24's on it, 

Hey everyone has there style, I just not into Donks, with all the stickers of Spongebob or skittles --it's no thinking behind it


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 18 2011, 08:50 AM~19628633
> *8180 cucamonga ave Sacramento,ca
> a8u16G5arPg?hd=1
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Bub, I didn't know this was you. Next time, I'll say What's up.


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2011, 09:21 AM~19628799
> *Probably cause he snitched you out already :0 to the cops
> J/k maybe he likes you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 18 2011, 10:44 AM~19629749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I GOT YOU TOO! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Jan 18 2011, 08:21 AM~19628799-->
> 
> 
> 
> Probably cause he snitched you out already :0 to the cops
> J/k maybe he likes you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 08:26 AM~19628830
> *:uh: Ahhhhhhhhh they said it like 3 times --ok so they were drunk eveytime they talked they were more drunk, should have got it when them hoes were getting naked
> 
> just my 2 cents
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-exotic rider_@Jan 18 2011, 08:32 AM~19628877
> *EVERYONE WAS ASKING ME.
> 
> WHO HAD THE PERMIT?
> 
> I SAID IDK!
> 
> NEXT TIME I'LL JUST TELL THE TRUTH & SHOW THEM THE TAPE....
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *




:scrutinize: :twak:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

I heard there was a lincon out there that wAs supposed tO be bustin ass lol I wouldn't unload my car to embarrass some chippers :biggrin: but like they say chippers are people too :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowriderLobo

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2011, 08:26 AM~19628830
> *:uh: Ahhhhhhhhh they said it like 3 times --ok so they were drunk eveytime they talked they were more drunk, should have got it when them hoes were getting naked
> 
> just my 2 cents
> *




thats paulina shes on the cover of the current streetlow thats out and if you met her you would respect her because shes real coo ppl, far from a hoe very far


----------



## H&MEURO

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2011, 01:03 PM~19630287
> *I heard there was a lincon out there that wAs supposed tO be bustin ass lol I wouldn't unload my car to embarrass some chippers  :biggrin: but like they say chippers are people too  :0  :0  :0
> *




:wow: :uh: :0


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 18 2011, 01:44 AM~19627535
> *same here cacheton, ahi le dises al louis9,,ejem, al tipmuncie que me deve un raite en el 61 o ya de perdis el 60  :biggrin:
> no **** guey.
> *


No mames cabron luois9 haha! Simon buey ya sabes


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 18 2011, 01:44 AM~19627535
> *same here cacheton, ahi le dises al louis9,,ejem, al tipmuncie que me deve un raite en el 61 o ya de perdis el 60  :biggrin:
> no **** guey.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by La_Chicana_@Jan 18 2011, 01:55 PM~19631304
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Pa' que veas!  :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

yeah but you know me, i lust do it to put a show on for the people since its just for fun  



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2011, 01:03 PM~19630287
> *I heard there was a lincon out there that wAs supposed tO be bustin ass lol I wouldn't unload my car to embarrass some chippers  :biggrin: but like they say chippers are people too  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2011, 01:03 PM~19630287
> *I heard there was a lincon out there that wAs supposed tO be bustin ass lol I wouldn't unload my car to embarrass some chippers  :biggrin: but like they say chippers are people too  :0  :0  :0
> *


Dont worry ..we got somthing for you soon :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 18 2011, 02:44 PM~19631718
> *Dont worry ..we got somthing for you soon :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bivos 64

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 17 2011, 10:22 PM~19626239
> *X2!
> 
> *


yup yup yup it was cool no drama way to kickit x64


----------



## bub916

> EXCANDALOW[/color]  ,Jan 17 2011, 09:52 PM~19625847]


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2011, 12:03 PM~19630287
> *I heard there was a lincon out there that wAs supposed tO be bustin ass lol I wouldn't unload my car to embarrass some chippers  :biggrin: but like they say chippers are people too
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ricardo labrador

so whens the next PICNIC? cant wait til the next one come 'round.


----------



## bub916




----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 18 2011, 04:44 PM~19631718
> *Dont worry ..we got somthing for you soon :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhh!


:biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 18 2011, 05:43 PM~19633284
> *Shhhhhhhhhhh!
> :biggrin:
> *


WUT IT DO :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

I got something for yOu right now :biggrin: :0 writing checks you can't cash comes with overdraft penalties :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jan 18 2011, 07:49 PM~19633350
> *WUT IT DO  :wave:
> *


What's cracking :wave:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2011, 07:53 PM~19633398
> *I got something for yOu right now  :biggrin:  :0 writing checks you can't cash comes with overdraft penalties :biggrin:
> *


Damn overdraft


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Just like you said gonna give us a little sumthin well like those inches are a little sumthing out that Lincoln lol :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

M jus bustin balls it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2011, 07:56 PM~19633417
> *Just like you said gonna give us a little sumthin well like those inches are a little sumthing out that Lincoln lol :biggrin:
> *


lol.......it happens


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2011, 07:57 PM~19633434
> *M jus bustin balls it's all good :biggrin:
> *


We know. It's all in fun :biggrin:


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2011, 06:53 PM~19633398
> *I got something for yOu right now  :biggrin:  :0 writing checks you can't cash comes with overdraft penalties :biggrin:
> *


i dont even have a bank acount :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 18 2011, 02:25 PM~19631060
> *thats paulina shes on the cover of the current streetlow thats out and if you met her you would respect her because shes real coo ppl, far from a hoe very far
> *



ahhhh ok, if u say so. nice, or bad, would still want to see her naked, she looks good, saw da magazine . didnt buy it though


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2011, 06:50 PM~19634017
> *ahhhh ok, if u say so. nice, or bad, would still want to see her naked, she looks good, saw da magazine . didnt buy it though
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 18 2011, 06:38 PM~19633228
> *so whens the next PICNIC? cant wait til the next one come 'round.
> *


X2! uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

hey! i just got off the phone with the park ranger that was at the picnic! the main reason they put everyone out!! there was no permit for the event, there is no problem getting one. this is the park the park ranger recomened for us BUT WE NEED A PREMIT!!! there is NO DRINKING ON STATE PROPERTY. that was the main problem DRINKING and and ARGUEMENT at the SOCCORE FIELD. another thing is the park rangers are on layitlow watching what is going on with us. there was trash left over beer bottles every where!! i know we had know time to clean up. but if we want them to let us have events in this town we have to follow there rules. ON THE REAL THATS ALL THEY WANT FROM US IS A PERMIT. AND NO DRINKING...... so its on us now :0 if we want to do our thing in this town we have to do things by the book.


----------



## The_Golden_One

Thanks for the info, Pam!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

THERE IS NO REASON TO BAD MOUTH THE PARK RANGERS THEY WERE JUST DOING THERE JOB!!! THERE WAS NO DAM PERMIT, AND NO DRINKING PERMIT :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 19 2011, 11:04 AM~19638896
> *THERE IS NO REASON TO BAD MOUTH THE PARK RANGERS THEY WERE JUST DOING THERE JOB!!!  THERE WAS NO DAM PERMIT, AND NO DRINKING PERMIT :0  :0
> *


Thank you for the info and the time to call to find out

But the argument at the soccer field that wasn't car club guys or were they regular folks


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 19 2011, 11:23 AM~19638619
> *hey! i just got off the phone with the park ranger that was at the picnic! the main reason they put everyone  out!! there was no permit for the event, there is no problem getting one. this is the park the park ranger recomened for us BUT WE NEED A PREMIT!!! there is NO DRINKING ON STATE PROPERTY. that was the main problem DRINKING and and ARGUEMENT at the SOCCORE FIELD. another thing is the park rangers are on layitlow watching what is going on with us. there was trash left over beer bottles every where!! i know we had know time to clean up. but if we want them to let us have events in this town we have to follow there rules. ON THE REAL THATS ALL THEY WANT FROM US IS A PERMIT. AND NO DRINKING...... so its on us now :0  if we want to do our thing in this town we have to do things by the book.
> *



Its understandable why they asked us to leave, but I was one of the last people to leave and there wasn't beer bottles and trash everywhere. Also what is the big deal if a bunch of guys to get together it wasn't car show or anything like that it was a hey show up and bbq type thing. I dont understand why we would have to pull permits for that it wasn't sponsored by anyone, but if next time they need a permit then fine someone pull one. But I guarantee the soccer guys on the other side didn't need a permit to have a full parking lot and a huge group playing soccer so whats the difference? But it truly is the alcohol that ruins these events if everyone wants to have a spot to gather and kick back and chill it has to be alcohol free. This is a family time there was a bunch of kids running around which is great and we should just keep the alcohol at home these are family events.


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 19 2011, 10:32 AM~19638691
> *Thanks for the info, Pam!
> *


 :wave: ....must be nice to work from home :biggrin:


----------



## lowridetillidie

alex get back to work dont u have tires to change :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

*IM SORRY EVERYONE I JUST CANT STOP DRINKING AND AFTER I GOT DRUNK I HAD A FLASH BACK OF MY SOCCER DAYS IN HIGH SCHOOL AND WENT ACROSS THE STREET AND START PUTTIN DOWN THE SOCCER SMACK DOWN ON THEM FOOLS THEY GOT MAD AND CALLED ONE TIME CUS THE BROTHA HAD 2 MUCH SOCCER SKILLS FIRST I GET HATED ON FOR GAS HOPPIN NOW FOR GOAL SCORING :uh: *


----------



## lethalsdaname

WAS UP JR NICE SEEING U OUT THIS WAY TELL HOWARD I WANNA TRADE MY TOWN CAR FOR THE BOX LOL


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 19 2011, 12:58 PM~19639750
> *IM SORRY EVERYONE  I JUST CANT STOP DRINKING AND AFTER I GOT DRUNK I HAD A FLASH BACK OF MY SOCCER DAYS IN HIGH SCHOOL AND WENT ACROSS THE STREET AND START PUTTIN DOWN THE SOCCER SMACK DOWN ON THEM FOOLS  THEY GOT MAD AND CALLED ONE TIME CUS THE BROTHA HAD 2 MUCH SOCCER SKILLS  FIRST I GET HATED ON FOR GAS HOPPIN NOW FOR GOAL SCORING  :uh:
> *


 :0 

i knew it was your black self , damn it Lee 

i forgive ya


----------



## ncridahz

I say do it on Saturday next time just my 2 pennys. 
Let's roll call it Bubs Nor Call Ridahz CC will put up $25


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 19 2011, 12:25 PM~19639959
> *I say do it on Saturday next time just my 2 pennys.
> Let's roll call it Bubs  Nor Call Ridahz CC will put up $25
> *


we wont have it on saturdays alot of people work on saturdays football is dam near over sundays work perfect


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 19 2011, 01:15 PM~19639406
> *alex get back to work dont u have tires to change :biggrin:
> *


I'm in the office today :-D


----------



## H&MEURO

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 19 2011, 12:59 PM~19639759
> *WAS UP JR  NICE SEEING U OUT THIS WAY  TELL HOWARD I WANNA TRADE MY TOWN CAR FOR THE BOX LOL
> *






:wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 19 2011, 12:11 PM~19639374
> *Its understandable why they asked us to leave, but I was one of the last people to leave and there wasn't beer bottles and trash everywhere. Also what is the big deal if a bunch of guys to get together it wasn't car show or anything like that it was a hey show up and bbq type thing. I dont understand why we would have to pull permits for that it wasn't sponsored by anyone, but if next time they need a permit then fine someone pull one. But I guarantee the soccer guys on the other side didn't need a permit to have a full parking lot and a huge group playing soccer so whats the difference? But it truly is the alcohol that ruins these events if everyone wants to have a spot to gather and kick back and chill it has to be alcohol free. This is a family time there was a bunch of kids running around which is great and we should just keep the alcohol at home these are family events.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 19 2011, 09:23 AM~19638619
> *hey! i just got off the phone with the park ranger that was at the picnic! the main reason they put everyone  out!! there was no permit for the event, there is no problem getting one. this is the park the park ranger recomened for us BUT WE NEED A PREMIT!!! there is NO DRINKING ON STATE PROPERTY. that was the main problem DRINKING and and ARGUEMENT at the SOCCORE FIELD. another thing is the park rangers are on layitlow watching what is going on with us. there was trash left over beer bottles every where!! i know we had know time to clean up. but if we want them to let us have events in this town we have to follow there rules. ON THE REAL THATS ALL THEY WANT FROM US IS A PERMIT. AND NO DRINKING...... so its on us now :0  if we want to do our thing in this town we have to do things by the book.
> *


I THINK PERSONALLY IM DONE WITH TRYING TO PLAN EVENTS AT CITY PARKS NO MATTER WHAT WE DO THEY HAVE A REASON TO KICK US OUT LAST TIME WE HAD PERMITS AT MILLER THEY CLOSED THE PARK DOWN THEY SAY ITS OVERCAPACITY IT JUST SEEMS NO MATTER WHAT WE DO THERE GOING TO FIND OR MAKEUP A REASON TO KICK US OUT, I THINK IT JUST EXCITES THEM TO MESS WITH US, THEY LIKE THAT AUTHORITY SO LET ME SEE WHAT I COULD DO THE LAST PICNIC IT WAS MY IDEA TO GO TO MY HOMIES PARKING LOT SO LET ME SEE WASSUP


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 19 2011, 06:32 PM~19642468
> *I THINK PERSONALLY IM DONE WITH TRYING TO PLAN EVENTS AT CITY PARKS NO MATTER WHAT WE DO THEY HAVE A REASON TO KICK US OUT LAST TIME WE HAD PERMITS AT MILLER THEY CLOSED THE PARK DOWN THEY SAY ITS OVERCAPACITY IT JUST SEEMS NO MATTER WHAT WE DO THERE GOING TO FIND OR MAKEUP A REASON TO KICK US OUT, I THINK IT JUST EXCITES THEM TO MESS WITH US, THEY LIKE THAT AUTHORITY SO LET ME SEE WHAT I COULD DO THE LAST PICNIC IT WAS MY IDEA TO GO TO MY HOMIES PARKING LOT SO LET ME SEE WASSUP
> *


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 19 2011, 09:23 AM~19638619
> *hey! i just got off the phone with the park ranger that was at the picnic! the main reason they put everyone  out!! there was no permit for the event, there is no problem getting one. this is the park the park ranger recomened for us BUT WE NEED A PREMIT!!! there is NO DRINKING ON STATE PROPERTY. that was the main problem DRINKING and and ARGUEMENT at the SOCCORE FIELD. another thing is the park rangers are on layitlow watching what is going on with us. there was trash left over beer bottles every where!! i know we had know time to clean up. but if we want them to let us have events in this town we have to follow there rules. ON THE REAL THATS ALL THEY WANT FROM US IS A PERMIT. AND NO DRINKING...... so its on us now :0  if we want to do our thing in this town we have to do things by the book.
> *


thanks pam 4 getting clarity on this issue...i was drinking koolaid and still got kick out dammmit....they shouldnt punish everyone for a couple of people drinking..maybe try the raceway.just an idea.


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 18 2011, 05:54 PM~19633407
> *Damn overdraft
> *


OVERDRAFT SUCKS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 19 2011, 11:15 AM~19639406
> *alex get back to work dont u have tires to change :biggrin:
> *


DONT U HAVE PAINT TO MIX AND DELIVER


----------



## Bad-Influnce

What we need to do is ALL the clubs come together and RENT A EMPTY LOT OR FIELD my two sents.


----------



## H&MEURO

weres that lincoln at lee :wow: :0


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jan 19 2011, 07:01 PM~19642785
> *DONT U HAVE PAINT TO MIX AND DELIVER
> *


i can do all 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.G

> EXCANDALOW[/color]  ,Jan 17 2011, 09:52 PM~19625847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics
Click to expand...


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

Let's not give up cause thats what they want us to do!! let's try doing it there way and see what happens   If we do it right there should be no reason for us to be Harrassed!!!! JUST THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 19 2011, 08:33 PM~19643822
> *Let's not give up cause thats what they want us to do!! let's try doing it there way and see what happens     If we do it right there should be no reason for us to be Harrassed!!!!  JUST THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!
> *


i agree ....i think in order for us to get respected i think we need to do more for the cummunity..and let it be known that we do more than just try to find a spot for us to kick it....the hot rods do it and so do the bikers ...yeah there are a couple of toy drives but i think we could to more...it doesnt hurt to try ....just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

fukk i had to work


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 19 2011, 09:33 PM~19643822
> *Let's not give up cause thats what they want us to do!! let's try doing it there way and see what happens     If we do it right there should be no reason for us to be Harrassed!!!!  JUST THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## SPL Explorer

Had a good time! We need to get more Sac events going like that. To bad it had to go down the way it did but chit happens

Hey anyone know of a good person around town that does pinstriping/ silver leafing? Need to get the Lac done up


----------



## singlegate

just a idea, arnt we all still good to kick it in the one way at william land park??
thats what the city and spd said last year.


if so lets all kick it there this sunday.

fuck whaterver happened, lets keep rid'n.


----------



## 66 fleetwood

x66 :yes:


----------



## SPL Explorer

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 19 2011, 09:50 PM~19644703
> *just a idea,  arnt we all still good to kick it in the one way at william land park??
> thats what the city and spd said last year.
> if so lets all kick it there this sunday.
> 
> fuck whaterver happened, lets keep rid'n.
> *


Im down!


----------



## 66 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by SPL Explorer_@Jan 19 2011, 10:19 PM~19645085
> *Im down!
> *


x2


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by SPL Explorer_@Jan 19 2011, 09:44 PM~19644625
> *Had a good time! We need to get more Sac events going like that. To bad it had to go down the way it did but chit happens
> 
> Hey anyone know of a good person around town that does pinstriping/ silver leafing? Need to get the Lac done up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lac homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 19 2011, 08:50 PM~19644703
> *just a idea,  arnt we all still good to kick it in the one way at william land park??
> thats what the city and spd said last year.
> if so lets all kick it there this sunday.
> 
> fuck whaterver happened, lets keep rid'n.
> *




count me in..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

BACK TO THEE SUBJECT OF PLACES TO HAVE THEE NEXT YEAR PICNIC... RAYLEY FEILD IN WEST SAC WOULD BE PERFECT THEY SELL BEER AND THERE WAS A CAR SHOW THERE BEFORE.....JUST AN IDEA..


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 20 2011, 08:41 AM~19648375
> *BACK TO THEE SUBJECT OF PLACES TO HAVE THEE NEXT YEAR PICNIC... RAYLEY FEILD IN WEST SAC WOULD BE PERFECT THEY SELL BEER AND THERE WAS A CAR SHOW THERE BEFORE.....JUST AN IDEA..
> *


man i dont fuck with west sac pd JUST AN IDEA


----------



## lethalsdaname

ITS FUNNY HOW YALL TRYIN TO FIND A PLACE TO KICK IT I WANNA RIDE WE NEED TO FIND 3 OR 4 SPOTS THAT WE COULD CARAVAN TO IN ONE WHOLE DAY WE COULD START AT POWER INN ROLL TO STOCKTON AND MACK THEN GO TO WILLIAM LAME AND THEN END UP AT MILLER WE COULD STOP FOR A HOUR OR 2 AT EACH SPOT OR WE COULD HEAD FROM THE SOUTH TO THE NORTH ANYTHING BUT SIT FOR 5 HOURS TALKIN BOUT HOW I HIGH I GAS HOP WHY TALK ABOUT WHEN U CAN SEE IT WE SIT ENUFF AT CAR SHOWS


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 20 2011, 09:53 AM~19648457
> *ITS FUNNY HOW YALL TRYIN TO FIND A PLACE TO KICK IT  I WANNA RIDE  WE NEED TO FIND 3 OR 4 SPOTS THAT WE COULD CARAVAN TO IN ONE WHOLE DAY  WE COULD START AT POWER INN ROLL TO STOCKTON AND MACK THEN GO TO WILLIAM LAME AND THEN END UP  AT MILLER  WE COULD STOP FOR A HOUR OR 2 AT EACH SPOT  OR WE COULD HEAD FROM THE SOUTH TO THE NORTH  ANYTHING BUT SIT FOR 5 HOURS TALKIN BOUT HOW I HIGH I GAS HOP  WHY TALK ABOUT WHEN U CAN SEE IT  WE SIT ENUFF AT CAR SHOWS
> *









x64 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 













lets ride


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 20 2011, 08:53 AM~19648457
> *ITS FUNNY HOW YALL TRYIN TO FIND A PLACE TO KICK IT  I WANNA RIDE  WE NEED TO FIND 3 OR 4 SPOTS THAT WE COULD CARAVAN TO IN ONE WHOLE DAY  WE COULD START AT POWER INN ROLL TO STOCKTON AND MACK THEN GO TO WILLIAM LAME AND THEN END UP  AT MILLER  WE COULD STOP FOR A HOUR OR 2 AT EACH SPOT  OR WE COULD HEAD FROM THE SOUTH TO THE NORTH  ANYTHING BUT SIT FOR 5 HOURS TALKIN BOUT HOW I HIGH I GAS HOP  WHY TALK ABOUT WHEN U CAN SEE IT  WE SIT ENUFF AT CAR SHOWS
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: 

Only problem lee, is that every1 talks about it and recommends places but they never really do it! When my shits done... Ima be in the STREETS!!


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 19 2011, 08:11 PM~19644353
> *i agree ....i think in order for us to get respected i think we need to do more for the cummunity..and let it be known that we do more than just try to find a spot for us to kick it....the hot rods do it and so do the bikers ...yeah there are a couple of toy drives but i think we could to more...it doesnt hurt to try ....just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


You saying have some fools post up at the gate and every ride that shows up drop off a can, or two of food to get in? Then donate the cans to a local food bank? :dunno:  Just my two cents, if permits are pulled and everything is set up to not get kicked out, it is up to everyone who shows up to take care of people with you to not be drinking in the open just like that


----------



## ricardo labrador

it just sucks that no one here has a tight connection w/ city officials. that would really help our cause.thats really the only way we'll be able to have gathering w/ o being harrased and shit like that.i mean were not out there doing anything bad, if hot rodders and bikers have their hang out/ shows theyr doing something right that were not. they must know ppl on the other side (law enforcement) that help them out, thats what we need.


----------



## lowridetillidie

Damn!...with all these 2 cents we might have enough for a permit :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 20 2011, 10:19 AM~19649172
> *Damn!...with all these 2 cents we might have enough for a permit  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...actually, someone else had two "scents", so it will smell good too! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jan 20 2011, 11:25 AM~19649241
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...actually, someone else had two "scents", so it will smell good too!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jan 20 2011, 11:25 AM~19649241
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...actually, someone else had two "scents", so it will smell good too!  :cheesy:
> *


Ha Ha! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 20 2011, 08:53 AM~19648457
> *ITS FUNNY HOW YALL TRYIN TO FIND A PLACE TO KICK IT  I WANNA RIDE  WE NEED TO FIND 3 OR 4 SPOTS THAT WE COULD CARAVAN TO IN ONE WHOLE DAY  WE COULD START AT POWER INN ROLL TO STOCKTON AND MACK THEN GO TO WILLIAM LAME AND THEN END UP  AT MILLER  WE COULD STOP FOR A HOUR OR 2 AT EACH SPOT  OR WE COULD HEAD FROM THE SOUTH TO THE NORTH  ANYTHING BUT SIT FOR 5 HOURS TALKIN BOUT HOW I HIGH I GAS HOP  WHY TALK ABOUT WHEN U CAN SEE IT   WE SIT ENUFF AT CAR SHOWS
> *



LOOK WAT HAPPEN LAST TIME WE TRY TO RIDE THERE WAS COPS EVERY WHERE SOME WENT ONE WAY I WENT ANOTHER WAY EVERYONE SPLIT UP LIKE ROACHES....SO WATS YOUR PLAN NOW MR LEE....BECAUSE I LIKE WAT YOU SAID BUT HOW DO WE STOP THIS.JUST MY NICKLE...


----------



## lowridetillidie

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 20 2011, 09:53 AM~19648457
> *ITS FUNNY HOW YALL TRYIN TO FIND A PLACE TO KICK IT  I WANNA RIDE  WE NEED TO FIND 3 OR 4 SPOTS THAT WE COULD CARAVAN TO IN ONE WHOLE DAY  WE COULD START AT POWER INN ROLL TO STOCKTON AND MACK THEN GO TO WILLIAM LAME AND THEN END UP  AT MILLER  WE COULD STOP FOR A HOUR OR 2 AT EACH SPOT  OR WE COULD HEAD FROM THE SOUTH TO THE NORTH  ANYTHING BUT SIT FOR 5 HOURS TALKIN BOUT HOW I HIGH I GAS HOP  WHY TALK ABOUT WHEN U CAN SEE IT  WE SIT ENUFF AT CAR SHOWS
> *


I agree :biggrin: ...but I think we neecto get together and talk about it cuz like pam said ..the law is on here lookin at this..we dont need to give them a heads up......ill put a dime :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo

*MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR STREETLOWS 2011 CAR SHOW TOUR- March 20th in Salinas, Ca, NORTH CAROLINA Saturday MAY 7TH, AUGUST 14TH AT PAL SPORTS COMPLEX IN SAN JOSE, CA. DOING IT AGEN FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! More dates to be announced soon!*


----------



## madmax64

> ITS FUNNY HOW YALL TRYIN TO FIND A PLACE TO KICK IT I WANNA RIDE WE NEED TO FIND 3 OR 4 SPOTS THAT WE COULD CARAVAN TO IN ONE WHOLE DAY WE COULD START AT POWER INN ROLL TO STOCKTON AND MACK THEN GO TO WILLIAM LAME AND THEN END UP AT MILLER WE COULD STOP FOR A HOUR OR 2 AT EACH SPOT OR WE COULD HEAD FROM THE SOUTH TO THE NORTH ANYTHING BUT SIT FOR 5 HOURS TALKIN BOUT HOW I HIGH I GAS HOP WHY TALK ABOUT WHEN U CAN SEE IT WE SIT ENUFF AT CAR SHOWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we dont all need to ride at 25 Miles Nhr down the same street, lets take different routs to the next spot and we all meet there, :biggrin: the point is to ride be in traffic and have fun, I had more funn when we got kicked out from the park end driving to the other spot. sac is not the only city that goes through this, but everyone else have 1 to 4 spots to ride too


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 20 2011, 11:22 AM~19649802
> *I agree  :biggrin: ...but I think we neecto get together and talk about it cuz like pam said ..the law is on here lookin at this..we dont need to give them a heads up......ill put a dime :biggrin:
> *





theres an idea.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats my quarter will you raise...lol


----------



## Manuel

> ITS FUNNY HOW YALL TRYIN TO FIND A PLACE TO KICK IT I WANNA RIDE WE NEED TO FIND 3 OR 4 SPOTS THAT WE COULD CARAVAN TO IN ONE WHOLE DAY WE COULD START AT POWER INN ROLL TO STOCKTON AND MACK THEN GO TO WILLIAM LAME AND THEN END UP AT MILLER WE COULD STOP FOR A HOUR OR 2 AT EACH SPOT OR WE COULD HEAD FROM THE SOUTH TO THE NORTH ANYTHING BUT SIT FOR 5 HOURS TALKIN BOUT HOW I HIGH I GAS HOP WHY TALK ABOUT WHEN U CAN SEE IT WE SIT ENUFF AT CAR SHOWS
> we dont all need to ride at 25 Miles Nhr down the same street, lets take different routs to the next spot and we all meet there, :biggrin: the point is to ride be in traffic and have fun, I had more funn when we got kicked out from the park end driving to the other spot. sac is not the only city that goes through this, but everyone else have 1 to 4 spots to ride too
> 
> 
> 
> makes sense.....but doesn't this make you mad we pay 4 our tags and license to ride anywhere in the world and we still get no respect.ohhh and pay 4 insurance.
Click to expand...


----------



## H&MEURO

I SEE U LEE AKA LETHALSDANAME :0 IM COMING 4 U!


----------



## H&MEURO

^^^^^^^ :0 :wow: :uh:


----------



## H&MEURO




----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO+Jan 20 2011, 03:44 PM~19651492-->
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE U LEE AKA LETHALSDANAME :0 IM COMING 4 U!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-H&MEURO_@Jan 20 2011, 03:50 PM~19651548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0 

Oh my


----------



## -NO NAME-

:0 

Oh, dear!


----------



## mabeg

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@Jan 20 2011, 03:50 PM~19651548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car was no joke....


----------



## H&MEURO

Lol...Lee is my homie...Just giving him a bad time... :biggrin: ... :cheesy:


----------



## ciscosfc

:drama:


----------



## topdown59

DONT WANT TO STEP ON ANY TOES BUT IN MY OPINION IT NEEDS TO BE MOVED TO A MORE LOWRIDER FRIENDLY TOWN LIKE PITTSBURG IN THE EAST BAY, IF YOU CHECK OUT SOME OF THE FOOTAGE ON YOUTUBE FROM THE THURSDAY NITE SHOWS YOU CAN SEE THE COPS DONT REALLY TRIP


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@Jan 20 2011, 02:50 PM~19651548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





hmmmmmm lee no gas hop....j/k


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@Jan 20 2011, 02:50 PM~19651548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOWARD THESE FOOLS DONT KNOW


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 20 2011, 01:06 PM~19650128
> *MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR STREETLOWS 2011 CAR SHOW TOUR- March 20th in Salinas, Ca, NORTH CAROLINA Saturday MAY 7TH, AUGUST 14TH AT PAL SPORTS COMPLEX IN SAN JOSE, CA. DOING IT AGEN FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! More dates to be announced soon!
> *


 :run: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@Jan 20 2011, 03:50 PM~19651548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS CAR WAS BANGIN...GOT ME IN MY GARAGE WORKIN... :biggrin:


----------



## tone64

2 park's 1 day .my fam....and I had a good time .FEDERATION C.C RED E 2 RIDE :h5: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jan 21 2011, 12:05 AM~19657232
> *2 park's 1 day .my fam....and I had a good time .FEDERATION C.C  RED E 2 RIDE :h5:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WASSUP TONE GLAD U AN YOUR FAM HAD A GREAT TIME CANT WAIT TIL THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jan 21 2011, 12:05 AM~19657232
> *2 park's 1 day .my fam....and I had a good time .FEDERATION C.C  RED E 2 RIDE :h5:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAD A COOL TIME WITH YOU & YOUR FAM BRO..
SEE YOU GUYS ON SAT. BRO.
EARLY HAPPY B-DAY!
:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 94uce93

ITS FUNNY HOW YALL TRYIN TO FIND A PLACE TO KICK IT I WANNA RIDE WE NEED TO FIND 3 OR 4 SPOTS THAT WE COULD CARAVAN TO IN ONE WHOLE DAY WE COULD START AT POWER INN ROLL TO STOCKTON AND MACK THEN GO TO WILLIAM LAME AND THEN END UP AT MILLER WE COULD STOP FOR A HOUR OR 2 AT EACH SPOT OR WE COULD HEAD FROM THE SOUTH TO THE NORTH ANYTHING BUT SIT FOR 5 HOURS TALKIN BOUT HOW I HIGH I GAS HOP WHY TALK ABOUT WHEN U CAN SEE IT WE SIT ENUFF AT CAR SHOWS

AM WITH THAT HE NEED TO HIT THE STREETS MORE GET OUT THERE AM MOVE AROUND A LIL KICK IT HERE AN THERE LIKE POWER INN FLORIN WORK DOWN TO MILLER TO OLD SAC TO THE NORTH DOWN TOWN JUST PUT ARE GAS ON FULL AND RIDE TO ITS BACK ON E WHOS KNOWS MAYB HIT THE HIGHWAY AN HIT OUT OF TOWN SHOW THE 209 530 408 WHAT SAC IS ALL ABOUT ALL CLUBS COME TOGTHER AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL ALL BE HAPPY AN STILL BE RIDERS TILL NEXT TIME ANY IN PUT??? AM OUT LIL MIKEY SACRAMENTO USO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TTT


----------



## 66 fleetwood

had a good ass time at this picnic, cant wait for the next event in sacramento :thumbsup:


----------



## tone64




----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jan 29 2011, 01:56 PM~19731341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM YOU WERE BUSY!
:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## FATBOY818

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## tone64

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 29 2011, 03:15 PM~19731720
> *DAM YOU WERE BUSY!
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


i got more :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## bub916

_SHOULD WE DO IT AGAIN THIS YEAR? WHERE AT? SAME SPOT,MILLER, WILLIAM LAND ONE WAY AREA ??????_


----------



## Charger_on_22's

bub916 said:


> _SHOULD WE DO IT AGAIN THIS YEAR? WHERE AT? SAME SPOT,MILLER, WILLIAM LAND ONE WAY AREA ??????_



Hell yeah!


----------



## exotic rider

bub916 said:


> _SHOULD WE DO IT AGAIN THIS YEAR? WHERE AT? SAME SPOT,MILLER, WILLIAM LAND ONE WAY AREA ??????_


THE ONE WAY SHOULD BE ENOUGH ROOM FOR EVERYONE.....
:x:


----------



## bub916

exotic rider said:


> THE ONE WAY SHOULD BE ENOUGH ROOM FOR EVERYONE.....
> :x:


 I personally i dont like one way,because there's not very many picnic tables and bbq's! think fuck it! take it back to miller.... idk


----------



## 925rider

bub916 said:


> _SHOULD WE DO IT AGAIN THIS YEAR? WHERE AT? SAME SPOT,MILLER, WILLIAM LAND ONE WAY AREA ??????_


:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

NOT MILLER PARK THEY LOCK THE GATES SOON AS JOHNY FIFER COMES THRU EVERYONE BRING A BAR B CUE AN FILL UP LAND PARK ITS ALL OPEN EASY ACCESS TO GET N .HOW MANY O.G.S REMEMBER RIDING THRU LAND PARK IN THE NIGHT TIME YES THE HAD IT FILLED TO COMPACITY N THE NIGHT THATS WHY ALL THE BARS AN GATES ARE THERE NOW ,FROM THE OLD DAYS ..SO LETS GET THERE EARLY AN STAY TILL AFTER DARK RIDERS . JUST FYI HOMIES...SAME GAME SAME LOVE FOR THE LOVE OF LO RIDING ............


----------



## bub916

If it's land park,has to be on the oneway side! The other side the rich people call the police.. if we have it Miller,just gotta show up early. This be like the 4th or 5th year! And every year I say the same thing I don't care where it is thrown! Just wanna keep r city alive. That's all I care about


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

*yes sirr the one way it is , lets do this , if you drink keep it n the cups , im sure everyone has bar b cue a little hubachi , keep it positive people and if anyone needs to share a cue come to my spott its all good ,, shit lets have a RIBB kic off ,jk FOR THE LOVE AN UNITY AMONG ALL LOWRIDERS SO COME ON SHINE THEM LOWRIDERS UP .............*


----------



## ciscosfc

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.254813214543939.69061.100000457874334&type=1&l=3d619e101d

My Pics from the last Sac Picnic! Notice the last pic......yup even got a flat on our way back to Frisco!! Looking forward to the next one!! Just hope no flats this time.....


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT! Told u bub


----------



## singlegate

lets dew it :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

*"SO WHAT'S THE DATE?"*


----------



## tpimuncie

exotic rider said:


> *"SO WHAT'S THE DATE?"*


X61!?


----------



## mattd

exotic rider said:


> *"SO WHAT'S THE DATE?"*


 what he said....


----------



## bub916

_SUNDAY! JAN ,8TH RAIN DATE FOLLOWING WEEKND! STAY TOONED,COULD CHANGE DATE AND PLACE AT ANYTIME...._


----------



## exotic rider

exotic rider said:


> *"SO WHAT'S THE DATE?"*


:dunno:
X72


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

JANUARY 8th mark your calenders , start the new year off with a big a$$ picnic.:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## Cali4Life916

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

:420:


----------



## andrez

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

BUMP


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## mabeg

:h5:


----------



## lowridetillidie

Are we doing a Christmas light cruise again?


----------



## exotic rider

lowridetillidie said:


> Are we doing a Christmas light cruise again?


I GOT THE FLIP IN HD.
LET'S ROLL!
WHO'S PICKING ME UP?
THE RIDES NOT DONE YET.......
LAST YEAR WAS A LOT OF FUN!
REMEMBER THIS FUNNY ASS SHIT HERE!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

CAN WE GET A R O L L CALL GOING ? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridetillidie

STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## lowridetillidie

exotic rider said:


> I GOT THE FLIP IN HD.
> LET'S ROLL!
> WHO'S PICKING ME UP?
> THE RIDES NOT DONE YET.......
> LAST YEAR WAS A LOT OF FUN!
> REMEMBER THIS FUNNY ASS SHIT HERE!


Lol that foo crazy...too much eggnog


----------



## bub916

mattd said:


> what he said....





exotic rider said:


> :dunno:
> X72





VALLES 65 DROP said:


> JANUARY 8th mark your calenders , start the new year off with a big a$$ picnic.:thumbsup:





ciscosfc said:


> :thumbsup:





tpimuncie said:


>





~G STYLE 62~ said:


>





Cali4Life916 said:


> :thumbsup:





andrez said:


> :thumbsup:





sharky_510 said:


> TTT





mabeg said:


> :h5:





lowridetillidie said:


> STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## bub916

lowridetillidie said:


> Lol that foo crazy...too much eggnog


:roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

bub916 said:


> :roflmao:


:bowrofl:


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC

qv,os homitos y sacramento califas.we send our love respectos to all the hente in the capital city.thats right everyone unity is whats up we all need to come together as one for the lowrider move ment in the sacramento.this will be a good cause for all the car clubs to come together and start our old school tradition back up.atleast put it down one good time for our hente who is into criusing,riding,hitting switches,bumping the oldies and old school.its a time to see the old homies,homegirls,hent raza,a big get together for our raza.come on out everyone lets do it biggg for our hente.get those barbe quers smoking,sipping on those cold ones.shine those rides up,scrubb those whitewalls and armor all those tires.....start the new year off with a positive...we send all of our love y respectos to all our lowrider hente,raza,peoples,who keep pushing a strong line for a good cause.alratos y destination car club sacramento califassss.


----------



## mattd




----------



## Yowzers

LO*LYSTICS will be there!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

_TIME AGAIN FOR THE ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ... 
there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT... 







_ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC OR IF DAY IS CUT LIL SHORT! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!_​


----------



## EXCANDALOW

bub916 said:


> _TIME AGAIN FOR THE ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ...
> there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC OR IF DAY IS CUT LIL SHORT! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!_​


NETA BUB!!
:scrutinize:


----------



## bub916

EXCANDALOW said:


> NETA BUB!!
> :scrutinize:


 :thumbsup: GOTTA MAKE IT HAPPEN,WANNA KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE IN SAC.. AND NOT JUST SHOWS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

is this like the one we got kicked out of last year?


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46

AZTECAS C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## exotic rider

bub916 said:


> _TIME AGAIN FOR THE ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ...
> there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC OR IF DAY IS CUT LIL SHORT! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!
> _​


:thumbsup:
A LOT OF GRASS FOR A GOOD SUNDAY FOOTBALL GAME!! 
MAYBE EVEN SOME VOLLEYBALL,DISC GOLF,LAWN DARTS,KICK BALL,HULA HOOP,JUMP ROPE.... 
WHAT EVER YOU LIKE PLAY.

OR YOU CAN EVEN GET IN 18 HOLES.

THE ONLY THING IS IF YOU BRING A JUMP HOUSE YOU HAVE TO GET A PERMIT 
OR THE PARK SAFETY WILL TELL YOU TO TAKE IT DOWN.
IT' S CRACKING EVERY YEAR.:yes:
LET'S DO THIS!:thumbsup:
DAM YOU BUB916! 
YOU GOT A BIG MOUTH. 
BECAUSE

*WORD GETS AROUND!
*:bowrofl:*
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## bub916

EXCANDALOW said:


> is this like the one we got kicked out of last year?


IT'S A ONEWAY STREET WITH PARKING ON BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET, AND GRASS AREAS ALL AROUND



http://maps.google.com/maps?q=willi...0,16981455694722865729&sqi=2&t=h&z=19&vpsrc=6


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

PAST THEE WORD ON ALL NORTHERN CALI RYDAHS ,916 530 209 707 408 ,GETT N WHERE U FIT IN , LAND PARQUE , some , horse shoes ,an Smileys favorite DOMINOES,


----------



## Yowzers

Are permits going to be required for the amount of people that are expected to show up??


----------



## bub916

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> PAST THEE WORD ON ALL NORTHERN CALI RYDAHS ,916 530 209 707 408 ,GETT N WHERE U FIT IN , LAND PARQUE , some , horse shoes ,an Smileys favorite DOMINOES,


_Not just norcal Homie,everyone is welcome! In years past. We've had socal, cencal, Nevada, Oregon there also..._


----------



## exotic rider

exotic rider said:


> :thumbsup:
> A LOT OF GRASS FOR A GOOD SUNDAY FOOTBALL GAME!!
> MAYBE EVEN SOME VOLLEYBALL,DISC GOLF,LAWN DARTS,KICK BALL,HULA HOOP,JUMP ROPE....
> WHAT EVER YOU LIKE PLAY.
> 
> OR YOU CAN EVEN GET IN 18 HOLES.
> 
> THE ONLY THING IS IF YOU BRING A JUMP HOUSE YOU HAVE TO GET A PERMIT
> OR THE PARK SAFETY WILL TELL YOU TO TAKE IT DOWN.
> IT' S CRACKING EVERY YEAR.:yes:
> LET'S DO THIS!:thumbsup:
> DAM YOU BUB916!
> YOU GOT A BIG MOUTH.
> BECAUSE
> 
> *WORD GETS AROUND!
> *:bowrofl:*
> *





VALLES 65 DROP said:


> PAST THEE WORD ON ALL NORTHERN CALI RYDAHS ,916 530 209 707 408 ,GETT N WHERE U FIT IN , LAND PARQUE , some , horse shoes ,an Smileys favorite DOMINOES,





bub916 said:


> IT'S A ONEWAY STREET WITH PARKING ON BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET, AND GRASS AREAS ALL AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=willi...0,16981455694722865729&sqi=2&t=h&z=19&vpsrc=6


:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

925rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz

save the date June 24 2012 -- Nor Cal Ridahz C.C. -- car show and hop* Oak Grove Park Stockton CA*.


----------



## bub916

ncridahz said:


> save the date June 24 2012 -- Nor Cal Ridahz C.C. -- car show and hop* Oak Grove Park Stockton CA*.


 U BRINGING ANYTHING TO SWING THIS YEAR? AT THE PICNIC OR U BRINGING THE 60


----------



## exotic rider

CAN'T WAIT!

:run:I NEED MY CAR BACK! 
DAMMIT..


----------



## bub916

*LOWRIDER SCENE* WILL BE THERE AGAIN!


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## 925rider




----------



## exotic rider

bub916 said:


> *LOWRIDER SCENE* WILL BE THERE AGAIN!


:thumbsup::420:


----------



## lethalsdaname

LETHAL LOWS WILL BE THERE


----------



## tpimuncie

Bump


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

THE LIST IS GETTING BIGGER :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian

Socios will be there!!!


----------



## 925rider

is the spot reseved or permit or anything....id rather put in on it than get kicked out


----------



## tpimuncie

Dont think there is,


----------



## mabeg

:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

I THINK IT,S A BRING YOUR OWN BAR B CUE , GET YOUR OWN SPOT , AS LONG AS NOT ONE PERSONS BAR B CUE , IN ONE SPOT , WITH A A BIG LINE OF PEOPLE , TO EAT THEN YOU MIGHT NEED A PERMIT , ,BUT US SPREAD OUT EVERYONE HAVEING FUNN CHECKING OUT EACH OTHERS RIDES , GRUBBING WE SHOULD BE ALRIGHT , ....2012....:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> I THINK IT,S A BRING YOUR OWN BAR B CUE , GET YOUR OWN SPOT , AS LONG AS NOT ONE PERSONS BAR B CUE , IN ONE SPOT , WITH A A BIG LINE OF PEOPLE , TO EAT THEN YOU MIGHT NEED A PERMIT , ,BUT US SPREAD OUT EVERYONE HAVEING FUNN CHECKING OUT EACH OTHERS RIDES , GRUBBING WE SHOULD BE ALRIGHT , ....2012....:thumbsup:


WE HAVE 2 PERMITS & 1 PENDING WILL KNOW TOMORROW ON THE OTHER ONE. THERE IS STILL 1 PERMIT AVAILABLE. 4 TOTAL AVAILABLE..
THEY ARE $65+ $5 APP FEE...BUT AFTER TODAY THERE IS A $2.00 A DAY PENALTY FOR RESERVING A SPACE. TWO WEEKS IN ADVANCE NOTICE IS THE RULE!
IT SHOULD BE GOOD THIS TIME!


----------



## exotic rider

925rider said:


> is the spot reseved or permit or anything....id rather put in on it than get kicked out





tpimuncie said:


> Dont think there is,


:yes: 2 SO FAR..
:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916




----------



## Charger_on_22's

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:



Who's 70 is that? I have been looking for one that clean for awhile already.


----------



## 925rider

bub916 said:


>


----------



## bub916




----------



## exotic rider

bub916 said:


>


HERE'S THE OTHER ONE








:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

A BROTHER HOW MANY PERMITS THEY NEED I WILL PUT IN ON IT ,ILL GET A YOU CARL.... :thumbsup: BUB AN EXOTIC ISS ON TOP OF $HIT ....THATS WHAT IM TALIKNG ABOUT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME......


----------



## tpimuncie

exotic rider said:


> :yes: 2 SO FAR..
> :thumbsup:


 nice doing it right THIS TIME:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16169-bub916.html
:wave:


----------



## bub916

tpimuncie said:


> nice doing it right THIS TIME:biggrin::thumbsup:


 last year was the 1St year I didn't pull one,and that's cuase all the other years they still came and hated.


----------



## bub916

tpimuncie said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16169-bub916.html
> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## exotic rider

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> A BROTHER HOW MANY PERMITS THEY NEED I WILL PUT IN ON IT ,ILL GET A YOU CARL.... :thumbsup: BUB AN EXOTIC ISS ON TOP OF $HIT ....THATS WHAT IM TALIKNG ABOUT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME......


IT'S NOT US HOMIE ALOT OF PEOPLE KICKED IN TO MAKE THIS HAPPEND. TODAY WAS JUST THE DEADLINE FOR THE PERMITS WITHOUT THE PENALTIES. 
WE'RE JUST RESPONSIBLE FOR THE PERMITS THEY ARE IN OUR NAMES.

BUT WE'VE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS BEFORE SO WE SHOULD BE COOL.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

bub916 said:


> _TIME AGAIN FOR THE ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ...
> there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC OR IF DAY IS CUT LIL SHORT! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!_​


----------



## bub916

HERE'S A LIST SO FAR! 

Uso
Excandalow 
Destination 
Inspirations
Fear None
Impalas
Family First 
Cali Lifestyles 
Blvd Kings
Lifes Finest 
Stylistics
Lo*lystics
Individuals 
Aztecas 
Lethal lows
Socios
Devotions 
TheeStylistics 
NorCal Ridahz 
Premacy 
Solanos Finest 
Just Rollin
Limited Cen cal
*LOWRIDER SCENE*


----------



## exotic rider

bub916 said:


> HERE'S A LIST SO FAR!
> 
> Uso
> Excandalow
> Destination
> Inspirations
> Fear None
> Impalas
> Family First
> Cali Lifestyles
> Blvd Kings
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Lo*lystics
> Individuals
> Aztecas
> Lethal lows
> Socios
> Devotions
> TheeStylistics
> NorCal Ridahz
> Premacy
> Solanos Finest
> Just Rollin


:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54

its for sale jus saw it on craigslist...TTT!!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

ME TO GATO SELLING THE 70 , FOR 14GS. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

O


----------



## bub916

JUST GOT WORD LIMITED CEN CAL GONNA COME KICK BACK!:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

APB. SACRAMENTO 
My cousin ride got stolen last night 
63 HARD TOP 
BRICK RED PRIMER ,BELT DRIVE ENGINE SOUNDS HELLA BEEFY 
PLEASE EVERY1 KEEP UR EYES & EARS OPEN 
& HIT ME UP IF ANY 1 HEARS ANYTHING
THANKS


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

CHECK THIS OUT THE PARK IS COVERED WITH PERMITS I TALK TO THE SACRAMENTO CITY MANAGER!!!! AND WE WILL NOT BE KICKED OUT UNLESS SOMEONE ACTS STUPID U FEEL ME!!!! THERE WILL BE NO DRINKING ALLOWED!!!!! OR U WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE! YOU CAN DRINK AT SPOT WE ALL HANG OUT IN THE BACK! BUT IF YOU GET CAUGHT DRINKING BY THE POPO THATS ON YOU!! BUT THAT WILL MESS THINGS UP FOR NEXT YEAR YA FEEL ME!!!!!! THIS IS WHY WE ARE GOING TO DO IT THE LEGAL WAY!!!!!!!! SO WE CAN HAVE THIS EVERY YEAR WITH NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!! IT IS BRING YOUR OWN BBQ!!!! WHY STAND IN LINE FOR YOUR OWN FOOD!!!!!  BRING YOUR OWN GRILL AND GO FOR IT:yes: NO DRINKING!!!!!!!!!AT ALL!!!!!! NO COLORS!!!!!!THIS IS A FAMILY PICNIC!!!!!!! LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT THE PAD!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

:h5: LET'S DO THIS THE RIGHT WAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME FOR ONCE:yes:


----------



## bub916

_ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH __THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ... 
there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT... 







_ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!:biggrin:_








HERE'S A LIST SO FAR! 

Uso
Excandalow 
Destination 
Inspirations
Fear None
Impalas
Family First 
Cali Lifestyles 
Blvd Kings
Lifes Finest 
Stylistics
Lo*lystics
Individuals 
Aztecas 
Lethal lows
Socios
Devotions 
TheeStylistics 
NorCal Ridahz 
Premacy 
Solanos Finest 
Just Rollin
Limited Cen cal
New Style
*LOWRIDER SCENE* ​


----------



## bub916




----------



## bub916

GOT WORD FROM THE HOMIE, NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers

Major props for the homies putting in work to make this picnic happen! :thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

DESTINATION WISHES ALL THE HOMIES RAZA.HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## tpimuncie

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> DESTINATION WISHES ALL THE HOMIES RAZA.HAPPY NEW YEAR


:thumbsup:Likewise homie


----------



## Charger_on_22's

Happy New Years!!!


----------



## ImpalasYC




----------



## bub916

GUS FERNANDEZ said:


>


:fool2::boink:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

Yowzers said:


> Major props for the homies putting in work to make this picnic happen! :thumbsup:


 HOMIES AND HOMETTS:roflmao: JUST ROLLIN


----------



## bub916

:yes:


JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> HOMIES AND HOMETTS:roflmao: JUST ROLLIN


----------



## freky78

Looks like it's going to be a good BBQ.


----------



## 87cutty530

Seems like its gonna be a good sunday!


----------



## bub916

freky78 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a good BBQ.




:thumbsup:



93Brougham530 said:


> Seems like its gonna be a good sunday!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> HOMIES AND HOMETTS:roflmao: JUST ROLLIN


My bad! Def can't forget the homegirls that put in work too! :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## chonga

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

_ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH __THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ... 
there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT... 







_ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!:biggrin:_








HERE'S A LIST SO FAR! 

Uso
Excandalow 
Destination 
Inspirations
Fear None
Impalas
Family First 
Cali Lifestyles 
Blvd Kings
Lifes Finest 
Stylistics
Lo*lystics
Individuals 
Aztecas 
Lethal lows
Socios
Devotions 
TheeStylistics 
NorCal Ridahz 
Premacy 
Solanos Finest 
Just Rollin
Limited Cen cal
New Style
Evil Threat
Relentless
Cali Life
*LOWRIDER SCENE* 
*IMPALAS/BOMBS MAG*
​


----------



## bub916

chonga said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC

qvos sacramento sounds good its going to be another successful event.going to be the big mas firme like the good old day's.by chance since were all going to be kicking back and socializing would it be possible i can come on out play some music for all mi hente,homies,loved one's.i got the oldies but goodies,old school,rare and hard to find collectors music.it would be our honor to provide music for this event.if possible someone let us know contact mi carnal james destination car club.old school,lost souldies,gangster dedications,gangster soul,hood dreams,broken hearted dreams,to every story,chicano soul,soulful thangs,under ground oldies,a story untold,world famous oldies,bigg bad bay area,war,malo,el chicano,sonny ozuna,ralfi pagan,joe patan,etcetra.......mucho respectos to all the lowrider hente,raza,people,who made this event possible and kept on pushing a strong line on the lowrider movement of sacramento.destination car club we send all our respectos in full strive....


----------



## bub916

DestinationCC said:


> qvos sacramento sounds good its going to be another successful event.going to be the big mas firme like the good old day's.by chance since were all going to be kicking back and socializing would it be possible i can come on out play some music for all mi hente,homies,loved one's.i got the oldies but goodies,old school,rare and hard to find collectors music.it would be our honor to provide music for this event.if possible someone let us know contact mi carnal james destination car club.old school,lost souldies,gangster dedications,gangster soul,hood dreams,broken hearted dreams,to every story,chicano soul,soulful thangs,under ground oldies,a story untold,world famous oldies,bigg bad bay area,war,malo,el chicano,sonny ozuna,ralfi pagan,joe patan,etcetra.......mucho respectos to all the lowrider hente,raza,people,who made this event possible and kept on pushing a strong line on the lowrider movement of sacramento.destination car club we send all our respectos in full strive....


 AS COOL AS THATS SOUNDS,DONT THINK IT CAN HAPPEN.. I DIDNT PULL A AMPLIFIED SOUND PERMITT!


----------



## exotic rider

bub916 said:


> AS COOL AS THATS SOUNDS,DONT THINK IT CAN HAPPEN.. I DIDNT PULL A AMPLIFIED SOUND PERMITT! UNLESS MAYBE IT WAS PLAYED SOME WHAT QUITE..


THEY TOLD ME ONLY A BOOM BOX..... THAT PERMIT IS $25 A HOUR!
:dunno:


----------



## EVIL91

I'll be there


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*RELENTLESS, WILL BE THERE*


----------



## bub916

exotic rider said:


> THEY TOLD ME ONLY A BOOM BOX..... THAT PERMIT IS $25 A HOUR!
> :dunno:


 it's a big boom box!!:roflmao: 



EVIL91 said:


> I'll be there


:thumbsup: drive safe from up there Homie!



POORBOYS C.C. said:


> *RELENTLESS, WILL BE THERE*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

Hey guys, what time does it start and end, gonna try and drive up Sunday morning......


----------



## bub916

Toro said:


> Hey guys, what time does it start and end, gonna try and drive up Sunday morning......


 Just show up when u want! people start getting there between 930 and 11 to get spots, and probaly end around 430 or 5ish (dark) THANKS FOR COMING HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

Toro said:


> Hey guys, what time does it start and end, gonna try and drive up Sunday morning......


*IMPALAS IN THE HOUSE!
*:thumbsup::420:


----------



## geezee916

:thumbsup: T.T.T


----------



## lethalsdaname

hey bub whats the weather gonna look like this weekend


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*
T 
T 
T 
*
:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## exotic rider

lethalsdaname said:


> hey bub whats the weather gonna look like this weekend


I CHECKED ALREADY IT'S GOING TO BE A GREAT DAY ON SUNDAY!:thumbsup:


7 Day Forecast - °*F* | °C


wedthufrisatsunmontuejan
04








P Cloudy
63°
39°
jan
05








Sunny
66°
37°
jan
06








M Sunny
61°
34°
jan
07








P Cloudy
62°
38°
jan
08








M Sunny
62°
32°
jan
09








M Sunny
62°
34°
jan
10








Sunny
61°
35°

*Details for Tuesday, January 10*
Mainly sunny. Highs in the low 60s and lows in the mid 30s.


----------



## The_Golden_One

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## DestinationCC

*qvos brother, that sounds good maybe next time on the music for any more events coming up.i got the music,rolas,mas firme oldies old school,r&b.we always down for a good cause of the lowriding tradition of sacramento to keep it pushing.keep our lowrider movement,agriculture,history,the unity of our people to come together as one for a positive.lets start the year off with a good deed for all the hente,famillias,people,who still care about lowriding.keep on pushing sacramento. got like three days in the wake up til the sacramento picnic.gracias to mi raza,hente,peoples,much respectos c\r alratos destination car club y sacramento.....*


----------



## cadilife

CALILIFE SAC CHAPTER Will be there ...


----------



## bub916

geezee916 said:


> :thumbsup: T.T.T





lethalsdaname said:


> hey bub whats the weather gonna look like this weekend [/xCOLOR]






~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *
> T
> T
> T
> *
> :thumbsup:





925rider said:


>





The_Golden_One said:


> :thumbsup:





EL SOCIO said:


>





tpimuncie said:


>





DestinationCC said:


> *qvos brother, that sounds good maybe next time on the music for any more events coming up.i got the music,rolas,mas firme oldies old school,r&b.we always down for a good cause of the lowriding tradition of sacramento to keep it pushing.keep our lowrider movement,agriculture,history,the unity of our people to come together as one for a positive.lets start the year off with a good deed for all the hente,famillias,people,who still care about lowriding.keep on pushing sacramento. got like three days in the wake up til the sacramento picnic.gracias to mi raza,hente,peoples,much respectos c\r alratos destination car club y sacramento.....*





cadilife said:


> CALILIFE SAC CHAPTER Will be there ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

_ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH __THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ... 
there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT... 







_ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!:biggrin:_








HERE'S A LIST SO FAR! 

Uso
Excandalow 
Destination 
Inspirations
Fear None
Impalas
Family First 
Cali Lifestyles 
Blvd Kings
Lifes Finest 
Stylistics
Lo*lystics
Individuals 
Aztecas 
Lethal lows
Socios
Devotions 
TheeStylistics 
NorCal Ridahz 
Premacy 
Solanos Finest 
Just Rollin
Limited Cen cal
New Style
Evil Threat
Relentless
Cali Life
*LOWRIDER SCENE* 
*IMPALAS/BOMBS MAG
STREETLOW MAG*
​


----------



## ciscosfc

Yo Bub, is there any parking for trailers?


----------



## bub916

ciscosfc said:


> Yo Bub, is there any parking for trailers?


 should be able to park it rite around where were gonna be.. if not there's a bunch of shopping centers and grogcery store block or two down street.. but it should be cool to park them at park.


----------



## ciscosfc

Thanks Bub!!! We rollin in from Frisco and bringin a 3 car trailer.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

View attachment 416694
I GOT THE BAR B CUE READY


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

View attachment 416697
CHECK THIS BAR B CUE OUT


----------



## bub916

ciscosfc said:


> Thanks Bub!!! We rollin in from Frisco and bringin a 3 car trailer.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup: U HOMIES DRIVE SAFE, AND SEE U GUYS SUNDAY..


----------



## mattd




----------



## singlegate




----------



## exotic rider

bub916 said:


> _ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH __THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ...
> there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!:biggrin:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A LIST SO FAR!
> 
> Uso
> Excandalow
> Destination
> Inspirations
> Fear None
> Impalas
> Family First
> Cali Lifestyles
> Blvd Kings
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Lo*lystics
> Individuals
> Aztecas
> Lethal lows
> Socios
> Devotions
> TheeStylistics
> NorCal Ridahz
> Premacy
> Solanos Finest
> Just Rollin
> Limited Cen cal
> New Style
> Evil Threat
> Relentless
> Cali Life
> *LOWRIDER SCENE*
> *IMPALAS/BOMBS MAG*
> ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ill be there eather way club are not ....socios will be there


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

bub916 said:


> _ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH __THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ...
> there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!:biggrin:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A LIST SO FAR!
> 
> Uso
> Excandalow
> Destination
> Inspirations
> Fear None
> Impalas
> Family First
> Cali Lifestyles
> Blvd Kings
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Lo*lystics
> Individuals
> Aztecas
> Lethal lows
> Socios
> Devotions
> TheeStylistics
> NorCal Ridahz
> Premacy
> Solanos Finest
> Just Rollin
> Limited Cen cal
> New Style
> Evil Threat
> Relentless
> Cali Life
> *LOWRIDER SCENE*
> *IMPALAS/BOMBS MAG*
> ​


we be there early this time:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we be there early this time:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:
*LOWRIDER SCENE IN THE HOUSE!
*uffin:*
*


----------



## exotic rider

Weather in Sacramento, CA | Change to: º C | 

Right Now: 58º F







ClearFeels like: 58 º F
 
Humidity: 51 %Wind: 5 mph / WNW Visibility: 10 miles
  
Friday
January 6








Mostly Sunny
62 º / 39 º


Saturday
January 7








Windy
65 º / 33 º


Sunday
January 8








Sunny
63 º / 31 º


Monday
January 9








Sunny
64 º / 33 º


Tuesday
January 10








Partly Cloudy
63 º / 38 º


Wednesday
January 11








Mostly Sunny
63 º / 32 º


Thursday
January 12








Partly Cloudy
62 º / 34 º


 

STILL LOOKING GOOD FOR SUNDAY!:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## low1964low

What time we looking at bub?


----------



## The_Golden_One

BUB! It was HELLA cold last year. Bring me a coat, please!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider

The_Golden_One said:


> BUB! It was HELLA cold last year. Bring me a coat, please!!!!!!


I'M GONNA BUY YOU SOME SOCKS!:roflmao:
YOU KNOW I GOT THE BEANIES & EAR MUFFS 2 FOR $5.. LADIES & KIDS TOO 
:dunno:


----------



## LowriderLobo

ill be up there with a couple STREETLOW MODELS and one you never seen before. Also please "LIKE" STREETLOW MAGAZINES NEW FACEBOOK PAGE http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476


----------



## freky78

see you all in the morning.


----------



## DestinationCC

:fool2::fool2::fool2:dalmmm i canttt waittt one day in the wakkkkeeeuppppp.....:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

LOL IM GONNA BRING THE KITE A LITTLE WINDY


----------



## mabeg

:drama:


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: we'll be there with some bikes
what should we bring ?


----------



## 925rider




----------



## bub916

Clown Confusion said:


> ill be there eather way club are not ....socios will be there





LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we be there early this time:thumbsup:





low1964low said:


> What time we looking at bub?


 whenever! 



The_Golden_One said:


> BUB! It was HELLA cold last year. Bring me a coat, please!!!!!!






LowriderLobo said:


> ill be up there with a couple STREETLOW MODELS and one you never seen before. Also please "LIKE" STREETLOW MAGAZINES NEW FACEBOOK PAGE http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476


 :boink::thumbsup:



freky78 said:


> see you all in the morning.





DestinationCC said:


> :fool2::fool2::fool2:dalmmm i canttt waittt one day in the wakkkkeeeuppppp.....:fool2::fool2::fool2:





VALLES 65 DROP said:


> LOL IM GONNA BRING THE KITE A LITTLE WINDY


 suppose to die down tonight


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## bub916

_ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH __THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ... 
there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT... 







_ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!:biggrin:_








HERE'S A LIST SO FAR! 

Uso
Excandalow 
Destination 
Inspirations
Fear None
Impalas
Family First 
Cali Lifestyles 
Blvd Kings
Lifes Finest 
Stylistics
Lo*lystics
Individuals 
Aztecas 
Lethal lows
Socios
Devotions 
TheeStylistics 
NorCal Ridahz 
Premacy 
Solanos Finest 
Just Rollin
Limited Cen cal
New Style
Evil Threat
Relentless
Cali Life
*LOWRIDER SCENE* 
*IMPALAS/BOMBS MAG
STREETLOW MAG*
​


----------



## Clown Confusion

LowriderLobo said:


> ill be up there with a couple STREETLOW MODELS and one you never seen before. Also please "LIKE" STREETLOW MAGAZINES NEW FACEBOOK PAGE http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476


hell yeah finely some new ones


----------



## The_Golden_One

exotic rider said:


> I'M GONNA BUY YOU SOME SOCKS!:roflmao:
> YOU KNOW I GOT THE BEANIES & EAR MUFFS 2 FOR $5.. LADIES & KIDS TOO
> :dunno:


Raiders socks, please!! :run:


----------



## mabeg

its going to be crackin....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

Elite will be out there


----------



## tpimuncie

LowriderLobo said:


> ill be up there with a couple STREETLOW MODELS and one you never seen before. Also please "LIKE" STREETLOW MAGAZINES NEW FACEBOOK PAGE http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476


:boink:


----------



## exotic rider

*IT'S TIME! *:nicoderm:
*EVERYONE HAVE SAFE A TRIP*....:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD

:thumbsup:ill see you in a few.


----------



## bub916

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Elite will be out there





MR.BOULEVARD said:


> :thumbsup:ill see you in a few.





bub916 said:


> _ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH __THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT , COMING FROM BAY AREA TAKE 80 TO 1-5 SOUTH EXIT SUTTERVILLE rd Cross freeway turn left on freeport then left on 13th ave and left on park dr. follow around and your there! same directions coming from stockton,modesto just take 1-5 ...
> there's not alot of picnic tables and bbq's there,so.. if possible tryn bring ur owne. AS ALWAYS THIS IS A FAMILY!!!! EVENT,NO DRAMA,COLORS,GUNS ECT ECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ _ps.. WE WILL BE HEADING TO A&W/KFC AFTER PICNIC! ITS ON FRANKLIN AND FLORIN RD 3820.. we have permissiom to be there,real cool kick it spot or maybe a lil hop!:biggrin:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A LIST SO FAR!
> 
> Uso
> Excandalow
> Destination
> Inspirations
> Fear None
> Impalas
> Family First
> Cali Lifestyles
> Blvd Kings
> Lifes Finest
> Stylistics
> Lo*lystics
> Individuals
> Aztecas
> Lethal lows
> Socios
> Devotions
> TheeStylistics
> NorCal Ridahz
> Premacy
> Solanos Finest
> Just Rollin
> Limited Cen cal
> New Style
> Evil Threat
> Relentless
> Cali Life
> Elte
> Boulevar Image
> *LOWRIDER SCENE*
> *IMPALAS/BOMBS MAG
> STREETLOW MAG*
> ​


----------



## ~JALISCO~

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~

where the pics be at?


----------



## GORDO IMP

GOOD TURN OUT EASTBAY GT HAD GOODTIMES (THANKS BUB916 FOR ALL THE HARD WORK)


----------



## freky78

Good turn out. PREMACY C.C. had a good time lets do it again next year.


----------



## ricardo labrador

:thumbsup: great turn out lots of clean rides, but overall the ppl made it happen. looking forward to being out there again hopefully this time in my cadi.lol. good catching up with some ppl out there.


----------



## Charger_on_22's

Some good times!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bivos 64

Good turnout way to start the new year, thanks for all your work in putting on this winter picnic Bub916, Blvd kings had a good time got to meet some good lowrider holmies. Thanks again Bivos64


----------



## mattd

GORDO IMP said:


> GOOD TURN OUT EASTBAY GT HAD GOODTIMES (THANKS BUB916 FOR ALL THE HARD WORK)


 x2, Bub, good job on the event....:thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

mattd said:


> x2, Bub, good job on the event....:thumbsup:



Pics?????


----------



## mattd

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Pics?????


Here's a few...


----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd

That's all I have, I seen a lot of cameras out there..:thumbsup:


----------



## real68chevy

WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME PREMACY C.C. BIG UPS TO BUB AND CARL CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR GOOD JOB BRO.


----------



## LowriderLobo

pics will be up soon


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

IT WAS HELLA CROWED , ANY MORE PICTURES , ME AN THE FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME .....


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## LowriderLobo

"LIKE" STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S NEW FACEBOOK PAGE http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...=1#!/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

HEARD IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT:thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Good pics Bro!!!



LowriderLobo said:


>


----------



## LowriderLobo

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LowriderLobo

THANK YOU


Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Good pics Bro!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

LowriderLobo said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


*THAT'S SEXY RIGHT THERE*:fool2:


----------



## red63rag

[HR][/HR]


----------



## red63rag




----------



## red63rag




----------



## red63rag




----------



## red63rag




----------



## red63rag

nice turn out!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

red63rag said:


> nice turn out!!! :thumbsup:


x58


----------



## EXCANDALOW

LowriderLobo said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

red63rag said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TURTLE 62 said:


> x58


+61:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Charger_on_22's

My Cutty










My homies Monte


----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64

Click on pics to enlarge


----------



## Bivos 64

click on pic


----------



## Bivos 64

click on pic


----------



## Bivos 64

met some cool homie right here. click on pic


----------



## Bivos 64

click on pic


----------



## Bivos 64

Good turnout


----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64

Nice shot right here  nice meeting you holmie,bad at remembering names so holmie will do 4 now


----------



## Bivos 64

click on pic


----------



## Bivos 64

100_9709.jpg (309.1 KB) 







100_9739.jpg (333.3 KB) 







100_9732_00.jpg (367.1 KB) 







100_9727.jpg (278.8 KB) 







100_9721.jpg (364.8 KB) 







100_9713.jpg (431.4 KB) 







100_9715.jpg (456.1 KB) 







100_9711.jpg (438.2 KB) 







100_9710.jpg (360.6 KB)







100_9733_00.jpg (408.9 KB) click 4 pics


----------



## Bivos 64

Nice Murals


----------



## Bivos 64

Click on pic


----------



## Bivos 64

click on pic


----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64

Compadres in the house


----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64

nice pic right here rare hubcap 3 peice


----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64

Sorry if I reposted pics <im new at this, Bivos64


----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64

This Bomb Is Shining Like A Mirror


----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64

HOPE U ENJOY THE PICS ,SORRY IF I REPOSTED ANY HAD A GOOD TIME AND MET SOME NEW LOWRIDER FAMILIA. BIVOS64


----------



## Bivos 64

hAD 2 BLOW IT UP


----------



## Bivos 64

On my way to the picnic


----------



## exotic rider

HERE'S WHAT I HAVE....:nicoderm:


----------



## exotic rider




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## eastbay_drop

Looks like a good turn out, can't wait for next year


----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## rickschaf

Good to see all the clean riders out together, that's how sac used to be every Sunday in the summer !!!! Z


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

RELENTLESS C.C. HAD A BLAST THANK YOU


----------



## 64Rag

PREMACY CAR CLUB had a great time can't wait for next year.


----------



## Junior LOC

LowriderLobo said:


>



That's my *Primos WIFEY *right there!!

Doll-Face Mona doing the Damn Thang!


----------



## Junior LOC

LowriderLobo said:


>


DAMN! :fool2: Very Sexy!! :naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Junior LOC said:


> That's my *Primos WIFEY *right there!!
> 
> Doll-Face Mona doing the Damn Thang!


yeah thats her!!!
i like that car!!!
:naughty:


----------



## MOFOA

POORBOYS C.C. said:


>



Nice work on the roofs of those rides.


----------



## exotic rider

:inout:


----------



## Guam707

Looks like it was a nice turnout


----------



## Tito-North Bay

Good Times at the Sacramento Picnic...IIMMPPAALLAAASSSS!!!!!


----------



## 925rider

only got a few pics..


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## MOFOA

925rider said:


>


Hopefully things went down without any trouble. Thanks for sharing bro!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MOFOA said:


> Hopefully things went down without any trouble. Thanks for sharing bro!!


THINGS WERE GOOD THEY JUST KICKED THERE AND BULLSHITED DIDNT HASSELED KNOW ONE THAT I KNOW OF!!


----------



## 510rag64ss




----------



## bub916

925rider said:


>





EXCANDALOW said:


> THINGS WERE GOOD THEY JUST KICKED THERE AND BULLSHITED DIDNT HASSELED KNOW ONE THAT I KNOW OF!!


 yup, instead of out catching killers and stuff they were sitting around watching familys bbq at the park!


----------



## bub916

I HAD A GOOD TIME SUNDAY AND THINK EVERYONE ELSE DID TOO.... WAS GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE WITH SMILES AND HAVING FUN! 2012 SHOULD BE A GREAT YEAR!! GOTTA KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE..


----------



## MOFOA

Given the successful turnout, is there reason why not to do to this in summer?


----------



## 925rider

:inout:


----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## tpimuncie

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

GOOD PICS EVERY1 
LOOKS LIKE THAT SHIT WAS CRACKING OUT THERE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg

:biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

HOW MANY OF THE SAC CLUBS ARE COMING TO THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK IN STOCKTON ITS ON SHOWS AND EVENTS ITS THIS SUNDAY JAN 29TH AT STRIBLEY PARK THE DIRECTION ARE ON THE SITE TO uffin:


----------



## one4SJ

luxurious will be there / Nor Cal Customs will be there good lookn out Bill Jack


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

ITS GOING DOWN IN STOCKTON TOMORROW THE SAME PIC LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK GO 2 SHOWS AND EVEVNTS AND LOOK FOR LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON CA JAN 29TH O MY BAD ITS TOMORROW YES SIR ITS GOING DOWN HIT THE FREEWAY FOR ONE HELL OF A SUNNY DAY IN STOCKTON CA. uffin:


----------



## one4SJ

Cool cant wait to ride out to the park and chill and see all the clean rides :h5:


----------

